# New Jersey Winter 2017/2018



## iceyman

lowblue:lowred:lowblue:lowred:
Solid winter upcoming... im starting to get excitedpayup


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Don't wind up like this, and you'll be even more excited......


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Don't wind up like this, and you'll be even more excited......
> 
> View attachment 173105


That there Dodge looks familiar.


----------



## shawn_

I am ready


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> That there Dodge looks familiar.


Yeah... The tow truck driver was this really short lady with funny ears. Can't for the life if me figure out how she got her CDL license, being so short, and almost completely blind


----------



## Randall Ave

47'on the meter today. A little chilly for September 1st.


----------



## xgiovannix12

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Yeah... The tow truck driver was this really short lady with funny ears. Can't for the life if me figure out how she got her CDL license, being so short, and almost completely blind
> 
> View attachment 173114
> 
> 
> View attachment 173115
> 
> 
> View attachment 173116


whats wrong with the brick?


----------



## Randall Ave

xgiovannix12 said:


> whats wrong with the brick?


E Bay


----------



## snowplowpro

farmers almanac says worst than last year


----------



## Randall Ave

snowplowpro said:


> farmers almanac says worst than last year


Well that wouldn't take much. Just keep an eye on the weather Rock. It will come.


----------



## xgiovannix12

snowplowpro said:


> farmers almanac says worst than last year


 we will see


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

xgiovannix12 said:


> whats wrong with the brick?


FSS.

The fuel shutdown solenoid that I ordered off eBay, last year failed on the way home from N NJ. A chunk of the rubber stopper got sucked into the pump, disabling the injectors from firing. Its possible, and most likely, the Bosch FSS was a counterfeit unit, and I guess I got what I paid for, eh ?

Towed the brick to Randalls garage, and fixed it there. Had to disassemble the top sector of the pump to find the chunk and get it out of there. After reassembly, it runs like new

[


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

xgiovannix12 said:


> we will see


We hope we will see....

Thumbs Up


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 44' here. Cold for summer morning


----------



## snowplowpro

:bluebounce:just curious if anybody here goes by what the almanac says or if its just a thing to get are hopes up:gmctruck:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Well. My wife woke up super cranky this am. Either it's a normal day, or its raining heavily outside.

Oh, lookie there. Its both of them...


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Well. My wife woke up super cranky this am. Either it's a normal day, or its raining heavily outside.
> 
> Oh, lookie there. Its both of them...


Why do you think that I'm at the shop catching up on some paperwork!!!! And I always need room in case something gets towed in.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Why do you think that I'm at the shop catching up on some paperwork!!!! And I always need room in case something gets towed in.


Yeah..... Like an old, Cummins powered Dodge..


----------



## shawn_

What's your thoughts on the hurricane coming? hype or what


----------



## Randall Ave

It ain't hype, it's there. Just too early to see where it's heading yet. But I'm going to gas up the generator just for practice.


----------



## shawn_

I am calling it hype .


----------



## Randall Ave

It's going somewhere, but the news has to talk about something. Good way to empty the store shelves, and sell generators. The chances of a direct hit here are slim at best.


----------



## djt1029

Hoping it's hype, don't want to spend a whole day moving everything from my yard ahead of the storm. Fixed my generator today maybe that'll scare it away


----------



## Randall Ave

They are showing it hitting Florida. Wemsy get some rain and wind. But nothing like Sandy. I hope.


----------



## iceyman

Wherever its going its not going to be pretty


----------



## Randall Ave

Florida governor already enacted a state of emergency.


----------



## snowplowpro

florida already called for evacuation/if it comes up to jersey I have that felling its not gonna be pretty but time to plan ahead :gmctruck:


----------



## J.Ricci

Landfall in Jersey seems unlikely thankfully. Sandy was enough storm for one lifetime


----------



## snowplowpro

:laugh: well we hope we dont get another but last i red they were saying its all over the map and parts of irma are coming up east then there was another brewing in the atlantic.


----------



## Randall Ave

After this thing destroys Florida, the country is going to be bankrupt. The new said today that this is the worst storm ever recorded so far from that area.


----------



## iceyman

Jose is right behind irma.. this atlantic is just brewing up storms at will right now


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> After this thing destroys Florida, the country is going to be bankrupt. The new said today that this is the worst storm ever recorded so far from that area.


Well never be bankrupt as long as china has our back.. which depending on north korea may be about 3 months


----------



## kawasaki guy

So no Irma in SNJ, right


----------



## exclusive

I have a feeling we're going to be in for it this winter with all these storms


----------



## shawn_

No Irma in jersey . But the storm is big enough we might get TS effects . Winds rain flooding etc......


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> So no Irma in SNJ, right


as it looks it will make landfall in either fla or sc.. that doesnt mean we dont get helluva lot of rain and wind days later as the storms treks north


----------



## Randall Ave

I think we are going to get rain, but it looks like South Florida is gonna get a but woupin.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Rain can be a pain..

Look, mom. I made a rhyme.

Aliens landed on my house today.


----------



## Randall Ave

It's only raining here and half my street had no power. That storm hits I'm screwed.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> It's only raining here and half my street had no power. That storm hits I'm screwed.


I have an extra generator, waiting for you down here, if you need it.


----------



## truckie80

After spending close to a week in Texas heat, I'm ready to start thinking snow


----------



## iceyman

Forecast looks absolutely beautiful for next foreseeable future.


----------



## carrfamily01

Here's to a profitable and safe winter!


----------



## J.Ricci

Extended forecast shows this kind of weather sticking around for a while. Might end up being a late fall


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Extended forecast shows this kind of weather sticking around for a while. Might end up being a late fall


Thinking differently here, we have many trees that are loaded with color and dropping leaves. Some properties would need a light cleanup if they needed a cut, especially maples and Ash trees. 
After a quiet august I've been sending out some nice estimates, hoping to get some projects lined up and completed before Halloween. And snow contracts are rolling back in so that's always good.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Thinking differently here, we have many trees that are loaded with color and dropping leaves. Some properties would need a light cleanup if they needed a cut, especially maples and Ash trees.
> After a quiet august I've been sending out some nice estimates, hoping to get some projects lined up and completed before Halloween. And snow contracts are rolling back in so that's always good.


Looks the same way here, lawn renovations are underway and I have a feeling they're going to lead right into leaf season. Construction's still staying steady, hope to be caught up with that by Thanksgiving.


----------



## gman2310

Whos everyone using for insurance. I've had Farm Family with First Insurance Funding for snow. Looking to get some quotes. I know its the same with everyone else, but I feel like my insurance keeps going up every year


----------



## iceyman

Nj is a joke


----------



## Mr. Jon

gman2310 said:


> Whos everyone using for insurance. I've had Farm Family with First Insurance Funding for snow. Looking to get some quotes. I know its the same with everyone else, but I feel like my insurance keeps going up every year


Duryea Agency, they have an office in Manahawkin. Saved me thousands!


----------



## J.Ricci

Mr. Jon said:


> Duryea Agency, they have an office in Manahawkin. Saved me thousands!


Commercial plowing? I've been bent over a chair by farm family for forever now, probably time to make a switch


----------



## Mr. Jon

J.Ricci said:


> Commercial plowing? I've been bent over a chair by farm family for forever now, probably time to make a switch


I do some commercial but mostly residential. I switched from Farm Family last year.


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm small time with the plowing. Did mostly roads for my town. But things there are changing. Going to look into more commercial local lots, but from what I've seen. The insurance company gets all the profits. I pay around 20,000 now to run my repair business and down to one plow pickup insured. This state will be the death of small business.


----------



## Randall Ave

For anyone who wants to know. Just came from a DOT spot check. State Police pulling trucks over. Anything commercial over 10001 pounds has to have a DOT #, and s medical card.


----------



## treeguyry

Between the insurance in this state, the DOT and all the other BS we have to deal with it's getting harder and harder to turn a profit. God forbid we should make a buck


----------



## J.Ricci

Can't have the workin' man get ahead now can we?


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Can't have the workin' man get ahead now can we?


I'm going 7 days a week. Was does get a head even mean? My wife and kid are at the shore for the day tho. Someone is enjoying it


----------



## Mike_C

So much for those tropical storm like conditions


----------



## J.Ricci

Another morning like today and I'll be ready for winter and some downtime. Snapped a hydraulic line on the excavator before 9AM and my days already shot to hell bring on snow


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Another morning like today and I'll be ready for winter and some downtime. Snapped a hydraulic line on the excavator before 9AM and my days already shot to hell bring on snow


I hear ya, fired my fifth guy last week, it's been painful trying to find help this year, I'm just hoping to get someone halfway decent to help get us through cleanup season.


----------



## Mike_C

One of my construction crews hit a mismarked gas main today, that was a fun call to get. Seems like it was a sh*tty day all around


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> I hear ya, fired my fifth guy last week, it's been painful trying to find help this year, I'm just hoping to get someone halfway decent to help get us through cleanup season.


I'm dealing with 2 guys who can't get along for the past month or so. Employees suck



Mike_C said:


> One of my construction crews hit a mismarked gas main today, that was a fun call to get. Seems like it was a sh*tty day all around


You win


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mid 70's and sunny for the next 6 days. Good time to get things done....


----------



## J.Ricci

Anyone have experience with Fisher steelcasters? Looking to upgrade volume for the winter after picking up a couple more big lots


----------



## S_Marino87

Getting hot out already today, looks like fall makes an appearance next week


----------



## treeguyry

Sure didn't feel like fall today. Thought I was done being 90 feet high in 90 degree weather until next year guess I thought wrong


----------



## to_buy

J.Ricci said:


> Anyone have experience with Fisher steelcasters? Looking to upgrade volume for the winter after picking up a couple more big lots


We have three in our fleet, when they work they are good. When the controller or the module goes bad it gets expensive. Computers on a salter are not a good idea in my opinion.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Won't be seeing this guy around, once the weather cools off.....

Worth it, though. Worst year ever for mosquito's here..

EVER !


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Won't be seeing this guy around, once the weather cools off.....
> 
> Worth it, though. Worst year ever for mosquito's here..
> 
> EVER !
> 
> View attachment 173511


You could have bought that Camaro.


----------



## iceyman

Ill take this weather thru October


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Ill take this weather thru October


Channel 11 this morning said October may have some days in the 90s. Not very thrilled with that.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Randall Ave said:


> Channel 11 this morning said October may have some days in the 90s. Not very thrilled with that.


Oh, yippie!

What do,they call it when it gets hot Lin late fall? Mexican summer?


----------



## Randall Ave

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Oh, yippie!
> 
> What do,they call it when it gets hot Lin late fall? Mexican summer?


Cold out now. Nice working weather


----------



## Mike_C

If anyone's the praying type, keep Jason (J ricci) and his family in your prayers, he was at the concert in Vegas. Spoke to him briefly earlier today and he and his wife are ok but his sister in law's hospitalized.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> If anyone's the praying type, keep Jason (J ricci) and his family in your prayers, he was at the concert in Vegas. Spoke to him briefly earlier today and he and his wife are ok but his sister in law's hospitalized.


Crap, that sucks. He and his family is in our prayers.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> If anyone's the praying type, keep Jason (J ricci) and his family in your prayers, he was at the concert in Vegas. Spoke to him briefly earlier today and he and his wife are ok but his sister in law's hospitalized.


Jesus!


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> If anyone's the praying type, keep Jason (J ricci) and his family in your prayers, he was at the concert in Vegas. Spoke to him briefly earlier today and he and his wife are ok but his sister in law's hospitalized.


Domestic terrorism is our nightmare because we cant know who will snap at any giving moment


----------



## truckie80

Jesus, that's awful, definitely in my prayers


----------



## exclusive

God bless his family


----------



## djt1029

Thats terrible. Thoughts and prayers with him and his family


----------



## S_Marino87

God Bless, I don't know him other than from on here but all of a sudden this all seems so much more personal.


----------



## truckie80

S_Marino87 said:


> God Bless, *I don't know him other than from on here but all of a sudden this all seems so much more personal.*


Well put


----------



## iceyman

Any update?


----------



## Mike_C

Just got off the phone with him a little while ago, his sister in law is doing pretty well all things considered (thank God) but may need another surgery. After a brief conversation about how things went down Sunday night, I have no doubt that he like many others we've seen on TV over the last 36 hours or so saved more than a few lives.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Just got off the phone with him a little while ago, his sister in law is doing pretty well all things considered (thank God) but may need another surgery. After a brief conversation about how things went down Sunday night, I have no doubt that he like many others we've seen on TV over the last 36 hours or so saved more than a few lives.


Wow just got the chills reading this, glad he and her are ok.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mike_C said:


> If anyone's the praying type, keep Jason (J ricci) and his family in your prayers, he was at the concert in Vegas. Spoke to him briefly earlier today and he and his wife are ok but his sister in law's hospitalized.


Holy crap.

Wishing the best to his sister, as well as all of those violated by that sub human POS.


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> Just got off the phone with him a little while ago, his sister in law is doing pretty well all things considered (thank God) but may need another surgery. After a brief conversation about how things went down Sunday night, I have no doubt that he like many others we've seen on TV over the last 36 hours or so saved more than a few lives.


Really glad to hear she's doing well. Also in a time where so many are kneeling and being considered "brave" it's always great to see someone stand up, step up, and make a difference. Hats off to Jason and everyone else who stepped up, first responder to first responder but more importantly American to American.


----------



## to_buy

My prayers are with the family


----------



## treeguyry

truckie80 said:


> Really glad to hear she's doing well. *Also in a time where so many are kneeling and being considered "brave" it's always great to see someone stand up, step up, and make a difference. Hats off to Jason and everyone else who stepped up, first responder to first responder but more importantly American to American.*


Amen. Happy to hear she's doing well. Continued prayers to the whole family and everyone else who was there.


----------



## iceyman

Very sad how many guys died from protecting their loved ones. So many crazy stories of people saving others it give you a little hope in humanity


----------



## J.Ricci

Much appreciated guys. Mike passed along your well wishes and your prayers definitely did not go unnoticed, wanted to thank you now that I have a little time waiting for my flight have a few things back home that need to be taken care of. She's doing pretty well but has a long road ahead, goal right now is to get well enough that she can fly home and continue treatment locally. Sunday night was one of the worst days this country has seen in a long time but I've already seen it bringing so many people together from the immediate aftermath to even here where a bunch of strangers offered up prayers. When the day's done and the page is turned lets hope that's how everyone honors the memories of the fallen.


----------



## treeguyry

J.Ricci said:


> Sunday night was one of the worst days this country has seen in a long time but I've already seen it bringing so many people together from the immediate aftermath to even here where a bunch of strangers offered up prayers. When the day's done and the page is turned lets hope that's how everyone honors the memories of the fallen.


Well said. Can't even imagine going through something like that.


----------



## J.Ricci

Between 2 tours knocking ************ doors and all these years as a firefighter and EMT I thought I had seen pretty much everything. Apparently not. Flying back out to Vegas Monday afternoon, she's doing well but still not sure when we can get her back home. Wanted to thank everyone again for the prayers, I can't fully express my / my families gratitude. All that said, I don't want to monopolize the conversation here, we can return to our regularly scheduled customer, employee and weather related rants


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

83* F and 100% humidity, with rain showers.

October????


----------



## iceyman

Absolutely disgusting today


----------



## V_Scapes

Rained out here today but no complaints because it's much needed. Can't remember the last time we had a rain out, good day to get things done.


----------



## Mike_C

Successful rain day yesterday here also got a bunch of equipment cleaned up and serviced and picked up another Hurricane. Almost time to put the leaf boxes on and start the madness


----------



## djt1029

Looks like the weather might finally be breaking. Trying to get caught up on side work before November 1st comes around and it's nothing but leaves for a month and a half



Mike_C said:


> Successful rain day yesterday here also got a bunch of equipment cleaned up and serviced and picked up another Hurricane. Almost time to put the leaf boxes on and start the madness


How're the hurricanes treating you? Been looking into them lately


----------



## Mike_C

They're great machines, make cleanups way more profitable, even smaller houses they speed things up significantly. We use a couple of them all season and they come in handy even though they only get a few hours a week of use during cutting season. They take some time to really get the hang of but they're beyond worth it.


----------



## V_Scapes

Is that the stand on blower?


----------



## Mike_C

Yeah. Absolute beast of a machine, does the work of 2 guys with push blowers and that's being conservative. They're pricey but well worth the money


----------



## truckie80

I have to agree, bought one last fall after considering it for a few seasons. Best purchase I've made in a while. I got it mostly because I have a lot of places we can just blow leaves into the woods and my Billy goat always bogged down right at the tree line, now we can just blow straight through and take the machine deeper in between the trees to get piles thinned out deeper. The only drawback is for us it's not even worth bringing out on regular maintenance, push blower is more than enough for the week in week out stuff so the hurricane only really is used March-May and October-December


----------



## V_Scapes

What's the price tag? My equipment dealer has them and it's been making me think about one.


----------



## Mike_C

The Z3 runs between 10 and 11 grand depending on the dealer and the X3's $ 9k. The z3's are worth the extra money but both machines are great


----------



## S_Marino87

Who knew there was a leaf blower that cost more than most peoples first car haha. I saw something about the extended forecast for snow this winter today and it had most of New Jersey in an "average" area on the map.


----------



## V_Scapes

Wow that's how much my V ride was. 

Average is fine with me, as long as the weather breaks earlier for the spring unlike the way it did this year.


----------



## iceyman

S_Marino87 said:


> Who knew there was a leaf blower that cost more than most peoples first car haha. I saw something about the extended forecast for snow this winter today and it had most of New Jersey in an "average" area on the map.


Must be true then


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Wow that's how much my V ride was.
> 
> Average is fine with me, as long as the weather breaks earlier for the spring unlike the way it did this year.


We havent had a good spring in years


----------



## V_Scapes

The late start this spring coupled with lack of good help made for a challenging year to say the least.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Wow that's how much my V ride was.
> 
> Average is fine with me, as long as the weather breaks earlier for the spring unlike the way it did this year.


Yeah all my standers were cheaper than the z3's I used to think then hurricane prices would drop a little after they were around for a while but so far no luck on that front.

I've just about given up hope on ever having a normal or early spring, especially up here


----------



## J.Ricci

Pulled the leaf vac out today and got it ready for action, might get the box on the truck this weekend but it's probably still a bit too soon


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> The late start this spring coupled with lack of good help made for a challenging year to say the least.


Yea the lack of spring really hurts us but one we made up for it in other business.


----------



## sota

hoping to pull the plow out of storage end of next week. I know I have a leaky cylinder I need to deal with (seal kit will hopefully fix it) and i'm thinking of investing in a back drag blade... http://www.cpidivisions.com/product/90-back-draggin-blade/
a bit spendy but I like what I've seen of the setup.


----------



## V_Scapes

It's like pulling teeth this year to get snow contracts back. I sent them out early September and am still waiting on my 3 larger commercial sites. Ones out to bid and two are just MIA. Not for nothing it's nearly November and could snow next week, amazing how some organization's (churches) don't take it seriously. Anyone else have the same issue?


----------



## Randall Ave

Well it was 70 outside today. Snows not on the important list yet. Was going to do an install, he already backed out, is thinking no snow this year, only time will tell.


----------



## J.Ricci

And yet if it starts snowing next week, they'll call you and expect service at the drop of a hat


----------



## Randall Ave

We need another snowy Halloween.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> We need another snowy Halloween.


If you want a snowy halloween i got a guy you need to see lol


----------



## treeguyry

I would love some snow while the leaves are still on the trees, haven't had a good storm for bringing down limbs in a long time


----------



## iceyman

treeguyry said:


> I would love some snow while the leaves are still on the trees, haven't had a good storm for bringing down limbs in a long time


Typical tree guy lol .. our new warehouse and yard has alot of dead trees so every storm im worried about big ass trees coming down


----------



## to_buy

The report was all over the news, warmer than normal winter. How many times have we heard that and it wasn't true.
I will wait and see and not count on any weatherman or almanac. We still have to be ready just in case.


----------



## S_Marino87

Have to agree with our resident tree guy. Damage causing storms are great for the remodeling game, roofing, siding, gutters, might as well be money falling from the sky instead of trees lol


----------



## V_Scapes

Snow storms in early fall tend to make for a hellish cleanup season


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

It's 6am, 72*f and 40+mph gusts...

YUK !


----------



## J.Ricci

Real windy here today, supposed to get an inch or so of rain so I left everyone home which usually translates to no rain. First wash out in a while, guess its time for some equipment service


----------



## V_Scapes

I told my guys to stay home also. Thinking that was a mistake since we've only seen a few showers compared to the 2" they were calling for.


----------



## iceyman

to_buy said:


> The report was all over the news, warmer than normal winter. How many times have we heard that and it wasn't true.
> I will wait and see and not count on any weatherman or almanac. We still have to be ready just in case.


Just like last year was suppsd to be colder than normal. They dont have any clue til it happens


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> I told my guys to stay home also. Thinking that was a mistake since we've only seen a few showers compared to the 2" they were calling for.


Embarrassing how wrong they can be


----------



## V_Scapes

Pretty nasty here none the less, the wind has been cranking all day with heavy down pours here and there with a rumble of thunder


----------



## iceyman

Weve had a 10 min rain shower with wind. Saw my buddies grass trucks parked before so i asked him if all his guys quit and why they werent working.. then he reminded me about the 2.5" of rain we were suppsd to get


----------



## J.Ricci

Same here, little rain here and there mostly wind ended up washing the trucks after doing equipment service. Not a normal "rain" day job


----------



## Randall Ave

Breezy, but the sun's shinning here.


----------



## treeguyry

Phones been ringing, good amount of wind damage here have some work to keep us busy the next few days. Took advantage of the rain day and had a buddy of mine with an excavator help me install the chipper box top on my 5500. Looks like we'll be putting it to work tomorrow morning


----------



## Randall Ave

Well, there ain't s cloud in the sky. Nice night out. The weather morons said evening showers I thought. But everything I got here to work on is winter prep.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I did not watch the 24 min video for details on his claimed "Snow Threats in the Long Range". He started off by talking about how they pretty much blew the rain forecast for today; so why bother give any credit to the long range?

But I know some people like to fantasize about it.... Isn't there always snow threats in the long range anyway? Just like there's heat wave threats in the long range.


----------



## V_Scapes

Kinda tough to think about snow right now since our leaf drop has seemed to have paused here. Lots of color in the canopies but not much on the ground. Last year we were pedal to the floor with cleanups on the 28th I believe. We need a few more hard frosts to knock these leaves down.


----------



## J.Ricci

Not putting any thought to that snow forecast after todays fiasco, it worked out pretty well though, ended up having a buddy help me put the leaf box on the truck late this afternoon so we're ready to roll when the leaves decide to really start dropping. Contract states cleanups start November 1st but I'm expecting a light first week. It was nice for once not putting the box on while it's pitch black out


----------



## J.Ricci

treeguyry said:


> Phones been ringing, good amount of wind damage here have some work to keep us busy the next few days. Took advantage of the rain day and had a buddy of mine with an excavator help me install the chipper box top on my 5500. Looks like we'll be putting it to work tomorrow morning


You tree guys are all the same lol


----------



## Mike_C

Early snow wouldn't surprise me, it's been a strange start to the fall anyway. Got the last leaf boxes/loaders set up yesterday and gave redmax a ton of my money today. Its leaf season alright


----------



## Randall Ave

So where's all the rain and wind? There ain't a leaf moving on a tree out there. Only activity here is the wifes frying bacon, and the mutts waiting for some.


----------



## V_Scapes

Really starting dumping here around 4pm and hasn't stopped, wind has picked up in the last couple hours or so too.


----------



## iceyman

Little gusty


----------



## Randall Ave

Most of my town, and kenvil has no power. Day off for me.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

42*f 
Windy with gusts 25- 35 mph
Light drizzle fading away
a bit nipply....


Should turn out to be a nice day...


----------



## iceyman

Dogplow Dodge said:


> 42*f
> Windy with gusts 25- 35 mph
> Light drizzle fading away
> a bit nipply....
> 
> Should turn out to be a nice day...


Halloween festivities tonight with the kids.. shouod feel like a nice fall day


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

iceyman said:


> Halloween festivities tonight with the kids.. shouod feel like a nice fall day


Aw, crap!

Thanks for reminding me. Need candy..


----------



## V_Scapes

Leaf box and vac hooked up today and equipment serviced. First day of cleanups tomorrow hoping for a dry November.


----------



## J.Ricci

Cleanups start here tomorrow, also breaking ground on the last major project I have on the books for this season tomorrow. Home stretch


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Cleanups start here tomorrow, also breaking ground on the last major project I have on the books for this season tomorrow. Home stretch


Lets get through November and then hope winter hits us hard


----------



## V_Scapes

Our leaf vac truck got put on the hook at the last job today, solid start to cleanups


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Our leaf vac truck got put on the hook at the last job today, solid start to cleanups


Major repairs?


----------



## J.Ricci

Good luck with the truck, what happened?


----------



## Randall Ave

So what happened?


----------



## sota

iceyman said:


> Lets get through November and then hope winter hits us hard


not too hard. gimme 3" or so storms every other week and i'll be happy.


----------



## V_Scapes

Friggen blown ignition fuse mechanic isn't sure why it happened, hopefully won't do it again. Truck is back in service tomorrow thankfully.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> not too hard. gimme 3" or so storms every other week and i'll be happy.


Hard doesn't have to be 2'ers just solid cold and chances for snow once a week lol


----------



## iceyman

Long range looking stormy


----------



## to_buy

V_Scapes said:


> Our leaf vac truck got put on the hook at the last job today, solid start to cleanups


Which truck had the ignition fuse blown?


----------



## iceyman

Hey you northern guys watch out for Wednesday. Probably be nothing but 12k nam has a couple inches.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Hey you northern guys watch out for Wednesday. Probably be nothing but 12k nam has a couple inches.


Working on township trucks now. 101.5 is saying snow flurries tomorrow night. 63 here now.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Working on township trucks now. 101.5 is saying snow flurries tomorrow night. 63 here now.


Yea most likely itll be first flakes of season but nothing to show for it


----------



## Randall Ave

I was kicking around a new wide out this year, but I'm holding off.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I was kicking around a new wide out this year, but I'm holding off.


Stop being cheap lol


----------



## V_Scapes

to_buy said:


> Which truck had the ignition fuse blown?


The 6.4 hemi


----------



## jcoria

Hi guys, just wondering if any of you have a contract with the state? I got a call for a small lot that apparently belongs to the state and I was wondering how to price it out. Not needing any pricing, but rather how they want it bid- hourly; tier pricing, etc. I asked the girl on the phone but she had no idea.


----------



## iceyman

jcoria said:


> Hi guys, just wondering if any of you have a contract with the state? I got a call for a small lot that apparently belongs to the state and I was wondering how to price it out. Not needing any pricing, but rather how they want it bid- hourly; tier pricing, etc. I asked the girl on the phone but she had no idea.


Usually any muni bid has specs that have to be followed.. if not bid it at a price you can make some good money at and if they come in a little lower than youre ok. We tier all of our pricing except for seasonals


----------



## iceyman

Guys a record -ao is being touted by many models. If this transpires than we could have an early start to the plowing season. Obviously cant set it in stone but its a good sign nonetheless


----------



## Randall Ave

jcoria said:


> Hi guys, just wondering if any of you have a contract with the state? I got a call for a small lot that apparently belongs to the state and I was wondering how to price it out. Not needing any pricing, but rather how they want it bid- hourly; tier pricing, etc. I asked the girl on the phone but she had no idea.


You need to ask if this is going out to bid, or are they just looking for a quote. Also ask about the insurance requirements.


----------



## jcoria

Well apparently the Dep sent me a letter asking for a bid. Then yesterday I got a call and the girl explained that they wanted a price for the plowing. I did ask about the bid specs and she told me all she knows is 
“The site has the following:
-43 Parking Spots
-250 feet of brick walkways
-three steps with porches
-one concrete ADA ramp
-450 feet of perimeter sidewalk”


----------



## iceyman

jcoria said:


> Well apparently the Dep sent me a letter asking for a bid. Then yesterday I got a call and the girl explained that they wanted a price for the plowing. I did ask about the bid specs and she told me all she knows is
> "The site has the following:
> -43 Parking Spots
> -250 feet of brick walkways
> -three steps with porches
> -one concrete ADA ramp
> -450 feet of perimeter sidewalk"


Give her a bid then.. but check with insurance. Someone might have dropped the ball and not bid it out in time and theyre covering their asses


----------



## jcoria

Yeah I’m waiting for the superintendent to email me any insurance requirements


----------



## Randall Ave

Getting a little sleet here, just saying.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Getting a little sleet here, just saying.


Thumbs Up


----------



## iceyman

40 and rain


----------



## Randall Ave

Was spitten snow on the way home.


----------



## Mike_C

Some flurries/sleet here, turned into some heavy rain with flurries and some snow in the forecast dropping down below freezing overnight. Might actually get a partial salt run....


----------



## Randall Ave

Murphy won. I'm locking up and leaving.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Murphy won. I'm locking up and leaving.


Our buttholes will be a gaping


----------



## J.Ricci

Yup, we're f*cked. Bring on the taxes and illegals


----------



## truckie80

Figures a state full of idiots would elect one. Sanctuary state coupled with de blasio getting a second term across the river could be a deadly combination


----------



## treeguyry

Feeling like fall out there finally, yesterday I was up in a tree when it started to sleet/hail whatever the hell that was. Not much fun, but bring on some snow


----------



## V_Scapes

AccuWeather has a post on Facebook about a north east snow storm the week of Thanksgiving. I didn't bother reading it, we are kicking ass with cleanups and if we keep up the pace should be done first week of December.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> AccuWeather has a post on Facebook about a north east snow storm the week of Thanksgiving. I didn't bother reading it, we are kicking ass with cleanups and if we keep up the pace should be done first week of December.


Alot of the "pros" are talking about that also. Just due to the fact of how the atmosphere is setting up it is highly conducive for an east coast storm.. that being said it is 2 weeks away and any change to one of the many factors and kiss a storm goodbye


----------



## Randall Ave

It will snow, I have two engine overhaul jobs, trucks will not fit in the garage. That guarantees it.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> It will snow, I have two engine overhaul jobs, trucks will not fit in the garage. That guarantees it.


Lmao and if it doesnt snow it will be record cold


----------



## Aerospace Eng

iceyman said:


> Lmao and if it doesnt snow it will be record cold


That isn't miserable enough. mid 30's, raining or sleet, and windy.


----------



## V_Scapes

Next 2 days will be miserable but we've been fortunate so far,countdown to winter retirement is getting close.


----------



## iceyman

Aerospace Eng said:


> That isn't miserable enough. mid 30's, raining or sleet, and windy.


33andrain.com :dancing:


----------



## J.Ricci

Glad I'm sitting in a heated cab clearing brush and trees all day and not out there. Wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't for the wind


----------



## iceyman

Yea that wind made it feel like winter is coming


----------



## iceyman

i actually didnt mind the colds return. Felt refreshing


----------



## V_Scapes

Completed our first few final cleanups today can't wait to be done.


----------



## iceyman

Just changed the oil in the plows. Found a busted oring on my blizzard that was causing a slow leak. I love the warm weather cuz thats my bread an butter but i really like the cold weather i get to work in at night. Dream to retire to the mountains.... in 35 years lol


----------



## sota

I stuffed it back in storage for now. doesn't look like anything will happen until we're closer to christmas.


----------



## Randall Ave

We will hit our average again. Just one big storm like the last few years.


----------



## iceyman

Its only nov 15th lol


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Its only nov 15th lol


Every year our snow season seems to shrink a few days.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Every year our snow season seems to shrink a few days.


Im not denying that.. whats crazy is in a warm winter we can get average snowfall from one or two good storms.. we used to go many years in between storms like that


----------



## J.Ricci

Should be done with cleanups in about 3 weeks, christmas light installs start tomorrow, still have gutters, a planting and a pretty big paver job left but then we'll be wrapped up. The phone's pretty quiet now finally


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Should be done with cleanups in about 3 weeks, christmas light installs start tomorrow, still have gutters, a planting and a pretty big paver job left but then we'll be wrapped up. The phone's pretty quiet now finally


Christmas lights a decent gig?


----------



## Randall Ave

Well Sen Menendez just got a miss trial. Now if I gave the lady at the township that pays my bills, a dinner gift certificate that's pay to play. Guess the laws vary on who you are.


----------



## truckie80

J.Ricci said:


> Should be done with cleanups in about 3 weeks, christmas light installs start tomorrow, still have gutters, a planting and a pretty big paver job left but then we'll be wrapped up. The phone's pretty quiet now finally


I just landed my first paver job since late August, I can't even compete with the prices some of these guys are charging, having a hard time upselling quality to hardscape customers lately. I was closing a good percentage early in the season too so I don't know what happened hope it ain't an omen of things to come


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> I just landed my first paver job since late August, I can't even compete with the prices some of these guys are charging, having a hard time upselling quality to hardscape customers lately. I was closing a good percentage early in the season too so I don't know what happened hope it ain't an omen of things to come


I didn't do much pavers this year either, last we did a bunch. I also bid on alot of really nice work early in the season that I didn't get, very frustrating year for sure.


----------



## djt1029

I've only done just over 7k square feet of pavers total all season so far, couple estimates out right now. Can't remember the last season where I did less than 10 or 12k but thats what happens when there's a paving guy laying them down for $7.50 a foot in town. It's really satisfying getting calls to fix his work though especially when you priced the job originally and he came in at half your price


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Well Sen Menendez just got a miss trial. Now if I gave the lady at the township that pays my bills, a dinner gift certificate that's pay to play. Guess the laws vary on who you are.





djt1029 said:


> I've only done just over 7k square feet of pavers total all season so far, couple estimates out right now. Can't remember the last season where I did less than 10 or 12k but thats what happens when there's a paving guy laying them down for $7.50 a foot in town. It's really satisfying getting calls to fix his work though especially when you priced the job originally and he came in at half your price


take pictures and show people the difference in work


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> take pictures and show people the difference in work


I was thinking that. Have a picture book set with you, show before and after on what you have been called out to repair.


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> I've only done just over 7k square feet of pavers total all season so far, couple estimates out right now. Can't remember the last season where I did less than 10 or 12k but thats what happens when there's a paving guy laying them down for $7.50 a foot in town. It's really satisfying getting calls to fix his work though especially when you priced the job originally and he came in at half your price


Damn and I complain about the guys doing $10 a square foot. Pavers have been my bread and butter the past two seasons, we're around 25k square feet on the year. Repair work is a good gig though too. If you haven't done the pictures of your work vs the other guys work definitely do it I'm usually the highest or second highest price and still close a pretty good percentage with that and educating the customer


----------



## djt1029

I have a couple hack job pictures but mostly pictures of my own work, if I didn't I'd probably never land them. I did just land a decent size one today though. Overall $13/square foot or so vs $7.50 is a rough sell with some of the "types" of customers I'm dealing with here in Bergen County even with pictures


----------



## truckie80

Does his name rhyme with Wed Teiland?


----------



## truckie80

Pretty strong wind out there today hopefully it cleans the trees off, leaves are really hanging on in some places


----------



## V_Scapes

We still have some oaks here that are green. I'm not waiting for them we started final cleanups last week, got 55 left.


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Christmas lights a decent gig?


Sorry missed this before, Christmas lights have been really good to me. Profit margins are high, overhead is pretty minimal and it the take downs give the guys something to do for about a week in January so it's an all around win. I've never advertised for it other than yard signs and business cards but I'm happy with 25 installs since November to December is usually hectic as it is between tying up loose ends, leaves, Thanksgiving and everything else. We'll be done with lights by the end of next week if the weather cooperates


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> We still have some oaks here that are green. I'm not waiting for them we started final cleanups last week, got 55 left.


Still have some leaves up there here too, I need a couple more days to get through the second to last round of cleanups, finals should start right after Thanksgiving and keep the maintenance guys busy up to around the 15th. Looking forward to not having them burn 2 trucks worth of diesel everyday anymore


----------



## Mike_C

Holiday lights are a good gig, especially if you can dedicate the manpower to it. The sh*tty part is trying to get the take downs done on schedule with snow on the ground



djt1029 said:


> I've only done just over 7k square feet of pavers total all season so far, couple estimates out right now. Can't remember the last season where I did less than 10 or 12k but thats what happens when there's a paving guy laying them down for $7.50 a foot in town. It's really satisfying getting calls to fix his work though especially when you priced the job originally and he came in at half your price


$ 7.50? That's basically doing it at cost but I've seen that before here too. Let me guess, an inch or two of RCA, an inch of "stone dust" with chunks the size of quarters in it?


----------



## truckie80

What do you guys do if somebody's lights stop working? To me that's one of the big drawbacks. We're almost done with extra work, I only need another day and a half or so then everyone's on leaves until we're done. Looking forward to packing everything away.


----------



## Mike_C

Call backs are included in the price, we get them but they're not as common as you would think. There's a big difference between even the higher end lights you buy at Lowes vs real commercial lighting.


----------



## Randall Ave

Post a few pictures of the lights. Like to see them.


----------



## Mike_C

After the long weekend I'll get a few up, down the shore for the time being without any laptop or iPad. Best feeling in the world. Granted I'm sure it will be shattered by the inevitable "_____ no working no more" call that seems to never fail


----------



## treeguyry

Long weekend just started here, we got a lot done yesterday, knocked out one quick removal by 9:30AM today, spent a few hours servicing the saws and the trucks now it's time to relax until Monday.


----------



## V_Scapes

Wish I could take a few days off but it's supposed to be nice Fri and Saturday I'd feel guilty not getting cleanups done. Nice to relax inside tonight after that cold wind today.


----------



## Mike_C

Cold out there tonight, feels like snow. Hope everyone has a good Thanksgiving


----------



## iceyman

Happy thanksgiving fellas.. gobble gobble


----------



## J.Ricci

Happy Thanksgiving boys, time to drink and avoid some family members


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Happy Thanksgiving boys, time to drink and avoid some family members


Most don't talk to me, I'm fine with that. And ya all have a nice Turkey Day.


----------



## iceyman

My snow stake cam.. just gota figure out where im putting it


----------



## J.Ricci

I like the 21" marker


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> I like the 21" marker


Lol i figured anything over 20 is just another number


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Lol i figured anything over 20 is just another number


I hope we get at least one good one, those storms that get us to our average in one shot do make things interesting.


----------



## Mike_C

Not a huge fan of those storms but I do enjoy getting calls from desperate management companies who had me quote work for them and went with the cheap guy who decided he wasn't going to show up in a blizzard


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Not a huge fan of those storms but I do enjoy getting calls from desperate management companies who had me quote work for them and went with the cheap guy who decided he wasn't going to show up in a blizzard


Ohh does it seperate the men from the boys. During the 2016 blizzard had a landscape buddy go on a cruise.. storm hit and both his trucks broke down in first 6 hours.. he had alot of pissed off customers.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Not a huge fan of those storms but I do enjoy getting calls from desperate management companies who had me quote work for them and went with the cheap guy who decided he wasn't going to show up in a blizzard


Agreed. 2-4" storms are money in the bank. Plow,salt go home.


----------



## Mike_C

Anything under 4" is great for me, the less hours the better when you have 60 guys on the clock in a big storm. As I get older I'm becoming a bigger and bigger fan of salt only systems



iceyman said:


> My snow stake cam.. just gota figure out where im putting it
> 
> View attachment 174850


Setting it up at one of your sites?


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Anything under 4" is great for me, the less hours the better when you have 60 guys on the clock in a big storm. As I get older I'm becoming a bigger and bigger fan of salt only systems
> 
> Setting it up at one of your sites?


Have a warehouse in the middle of most of my sites


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Just stumbled across this jersey thread here ... some talk of possible snow next weekend possibly


----------



## V_Scapes

Epawa mentioned the 11th in their long range


----------



## Randall Ave

Hope not, haven't even had time to look at my stuff yet. Worked on town trucks all weekend.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Around 10th of December I heard but is only if everything lines up.


----------



## treeguyry

I'm just glad we're getting through this week without any bad weather, a lot of work scheduled and I'm moving on Friday. We'll see how things line up for the 10th time frame


----------



## iceyman

The 9-11 timeframe may favor the interior. After that we could be on a helluva ride


----------



## to_buy

iceyman said:


> Lol i figured anything over 20 is just another number


After 21 inches you should put "World of ****"


----------



## iceyman

Shade Tree NJ said:


> Around 10th of December I heard but is only if everything lines up.


Isnt that how every storm is here lol


----------



## V_Scapes

Wouldn't mind if it waited until after New year's. We have about a week of cleanups left but I'd love some time after to relax and get some of my own stuff done.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Wouldn't mind if it waited until after New year's. We have about a week of cleanups left but I'd love some time after to relax and get some of my own stuff done.


Having a hard time believing that with the pattern we are headed into. Just be all the guidance in saying at least one event before new years.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

From what have been seeing mid December is when everything should begin...blocking setting up.


Vscapes I agree with you to wait until after New Years, have a vacation planned would like to get in before snow starts and can actually enjoy myself


----------



## J.Ricci

Would like it to hold off until after New Years here too but we'll see. Final cleanups are underway but we're breaking ground on a big job tomorrow morning that'll take us at least 2 weeks, still have other odds and ends to wrap up also


----------



## iceyman

See the difference is im an ice cream man and our season pretty much ended a month ago.. ready to make some money again


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Having a hard time believing that with the pattern we are headed into. Just be all the guidance in saying at least one event before new years.


Ch 7 tonight said no arctic air in sight until at least two weeks. I have 3 pallets of salt paid for and all contracts are in so I suppose it's time to hook up the plows soon for a dry run. Just can't wait to finish leaves so I don't have to babysit all day.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Ch 7 tonight said no arctic air in sight until at least two weeks. I have 3 pallets of salt paid for and all contracts are in so I suppose it's time to hook up the plows soon for a dry run. Just can't wait to finish leaves so I don't have to babysit all day.


Yea theres a storm showing up first week of dec that will be warm for us. However going into the second week is when we should see things become more favorable.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Mike_C said:


> Not a huge fan of those storms but I do enjoy getting calls from desperate management companies who had me quote work for them and went with the cheap guy who decided he wasn't going to show up in a blizzard


yeah, then its them signing YOUR contract thats 2 pages versus their 30 page BS, and 1.5-2x your original rate. One company fought us two years ago for a large supermarket we did for years and years.. then sent us contract and i never signed, told them we're not signing this way and never heard back. Jan 21, 2016 hits, 15" on ground by 6am, they're calling for service lol. 300k site not marked/not staked/no salt pile there/no machines/box , nothing on site. I told the manager 2 weeks prior something is wrong if its not staked out in january yet... swore company was on top of it. I send them our price list, where they beat me up over $10 here and there, and just 1.5x everything.. plus the fact that i already know we'd be well into the per inch rate over 10", and their per inch rate was over 12", so we started the per inch two inches sooner.. we made out good, but one truck still hit a curb island that housed a tree with no tree dead center of the lot, someone killed the tree that past year i guess. And then all of the employees cars all stuck randomly in the lot, towed 90% of the 40ish cars into lanes we plowed so they could get out of the way for 3 trucks we brought in. I should have just left them honestly, let them call tow companies and backcharge the store.. was their fault for hiring company 2500 miles away. Then that next season, the company still hires a new management company, won't even return our phone calls to bid on 6 of their local stores  Next time my price will be 2x rate.


----------



## Mike_C

Whenever I get a call from a management company mid storm, they're paying at least double the normal rate. My routes are full as it is and plowing a foot plus of snow in one shot is rough on equipment no matter what you're running. They'll pay it when they have no choice and then start the same stupid cycle over the following season


----------



## V_Scapes

Anybody ever ever install an enclosure on an already open cab skid steer? I bought a 2002 773 bobcat in the spring, didn't have the funds for any of the enclosed ones. Was thinking about talking to the dealer about it but I figured that might cost me an arm and a leg.


----------



## Mr. Jon

V_Scapes said:


> Anybody ever ever install an enclosure on an already open cab skid steer? I bought a 2002 773 bobcat in the spring, didn't have the funds for any of the enclosed ones. Was thinking about talking to the dealer about it but I figured that might cost me an arm and a leg.


I brought my 2000 open cab 873 to North Jersey Bobcat for an enclosed cab & heat I think back in 2005 and it cost around $2,500.


----------



## iceyman

ive seen guys go cheap and plexi the windows.. buy a door .. and wire up a heater in cab behind seat.


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

Some eye candy from the gfs for 12/14


----------



## iceyman

Shade Tree NJ said:


> Some eye candy from the gfs for 12/14
> 
> View attachment 175001


Yea nice coastal that hopefully can go a little south lol


----------



## Shade Tree NJ

I'm in the gray (Monmouth county) so would need it to move south. I'm sure a lot will change with the models... a nice map to look at though and not even December yet


----------



## iceyman

Shade Tree NJ said:


> I'm in the gray (Monmouth county) so would need it to move south. I'm sure a lot will change with the models... a nice map to look at though and not even December yet


Yea im with you in monmouth.. a 15 day snow map shouldnt be allowed but we can let it slide cuz its the first one of the year lol


----------



## J.Ricci

We're always in the grey here in ocean which is ok with me for the first few of the season


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> We're always in the grey here in ocean which is ok with me for the first few of the season


I hAve shops in englishtown and jackson and on the events with a changeover it seems to be right when ocean county starts.. 20 minute drive and different climo


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm in Morris county, next town west of Dover. But I've seen where you guys get snow, and we are getten nothing up here.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mr. Jon said:


> I brought my 2000 open cab 873 to North Jersey Bobcat for an enclosed cab & heat I think back in 2005 and it cost around $2,500.


Damn I'd pay that all day long might have to give them a call


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

V_Scapes said:


> Anybody ever ever install an enclosure on an already open cab skid steer? I bought a 2002 773 bobcat in the spring, didn't have the funds for any of the enclosed ones. Was thinking about talking to the dealer about it but I figured that might cost me an arm and a leg.


probably some plexiglass "zipties lol , worth a try", and velcro or something would get most of it sealed off at least.. tried years ago around 08, had a rental JD open cab when we ordered one and was delayed a few months and didn't come in, what a failure.. bad blowing blizzard snow, 20+ inches, engine radiator cooling fan sucked all the air through the cab, so zero engine heat helped you out, it felt like you were in a wind tunnel even with side/rear windows and a 3/4 front window we could lift up and affix by velcro.. tried, failed, never using anything without a cab for that purpose ever again


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Anybody ever ever install an enclosure on an already open cab skid steer? I bought a 2002 773 bobcat in the spring, didn't have the funds for any of the enclosed ones. Was thinking about talking to the dealer about it but I figured that might cost me an arm and a leg.


I had a plastic one I bought for my 743 several years back with a door. It wasn't the greatest, but it did the trick by keeping the snow and wind out. I think it cost like 300 or so. Then you can just hardwire a portable space heater to the battery to heat the cab when you are using the skid steer.


----------



## to_buy

V_Scapes said:


> Damn I'd pay that all day long might have to give them a call


North Jersey Bobcat is awesome, I tried Freehold and Greenbrook and I was disappointed.


----------



## iceyman

Gfs and cmc both have storms 12/8-12/10 ish.. then the 14-17th ish timeframe is when we could get a nice bomb


----------



## Mike_C

Hopefully that first one misses so we can finish cleanups, if we make it to the 15th we should be done with cleanups and enough extra work that it won't be a real hassle. It's been an expensive last couple of weeks so snow money would be nice


----------



## truckie80

We should be done a week from tomorrow with cleanups but I'm sure I'll have a few call to do an extra one since some leaves are still hanging on. I probably could go through the route one more time but I'm anxious to get done


----------



## V_Scapes

to_buy said:


> North Jersey Bobcat is awesome, I tried Freehold and Greenbrook and I was disappointed.


I bought an E32 from them last year and it's been an excellent experience since.



truckie80 said:


> We should be done a week from tomorrow with cleanups but I'm sure I'll have a few call to do an extra one since some leaves are still hanging on. I probably could go through the route one more time but I'm anxious to get done


Same. We'll be just about finished on Saturday with a few touch ups left next week. Still wish the snow would wait but ya can't stop what's coming can ya?


----------



## Mike_C

I really wouldn't mind if snow held off until after the holidays but I bought a backhoe and a car in the last couple weeks so my wallet might


----------



## iceyman

Using the hoe for snow?


----------



## Mike_C

Yeah picked up another pusher for it, saves me another winter rental, added over a dozen new accounts for this winter and only lost one from last year so it's going to be a busy winter


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Yeah picked up another pusher for it, saves me another winter rental, added over a dozen new accounts for this winter and only lost one from last year so it's going to be a busy winter


Nice.. we got a call for a huge account this week. Out of our area and too much equipment needed.. really crazy they dont have a provider yet


----------



## Randall Ave

After the last few years, no one seems to worried about snow, and it being so nice out lately, things ain't gonna change, until something happens. Our last good Exmas storm was in 02 I think.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> After the last few years, no one seems to worried about snow, and it being so nice out lately, things ain't gonna change, until something happens. Our last good Exmas storm was in 02 I think.


All its gona take is one good storm in the next couple weeks and these places will find themselves paying more than they would have by signing up earlier.. at least thats they way it should go


----------



## Mike_C

This is probably the latest in a season I've continued to get calls for big locations. Some small places always call way late but usually the strip malls, box stores and office parks are locked up by now but I'm still getting calls. If we do get any snow before Christmas it will be interesting


----------



## iceyman

Dont sleep on next weekend. Order your salt this week guys


----------



## djt1029

I still need a solid week and a half to finish cleanups, if it snowed next weekend I could probably call it a season after it but I'd rather make the cleanup money first


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> After the last few years, no one seems to worried about snow, and it being so nice out lately, things ain't gonna change, until something happens. Our last good Exmas storm was in 02 I think.


Definitely true. I sent my contracts out early September and finally got the last few back in the past week or so. And these were churches and a condo complex. It amazes how they aren't concerned about it.


----------



## J.Ricci

Most contracts came in pretty much on schedule but I just heard back Thursday on one I priced way back in the first week of October. A lot of feet are dragging this season. Even having a hard time getting a straight answer from one of my subs from last season


----------



## V_Scapes

Hooked up the plows and salter today everything was good so that's a relief. My driver that I've had for 5 years is leaving but I think I've got a solid replacement. I feel like winter is going to come on quick this year.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Hooked up the plows and salter today everything was good so that's a relief. My driver that I've had for 5 years is leaving but I think I've got a solid replacement. I feel like winter is going to come on quick this year.


Its coming and coming hard


----------



## shawn_

First frost this morning here in Monmouth county !


----------



## to_buy

Union County had frost also, salt is coming out of Port Newark like mad


----------



## iceyman

2 chances this weekend.. more so for southern and coastal guys


----------



## Mike_C

We'll be done with cleanups this week other than some commercial touchups but I'm still hoping this weekend ends up being little to nothing, still have a lot of other work I would like to finish before snow and would be nice to put a quick dent in our winter work list


----------



## J.Ricci

Slowly wrapping up final cleanups, couple more days. Staked out my last few snow accounts today and finished setting up at my biggest site. Logistically we're all set for snow, mentally and scheduling wise not so much


----------



## Randall Ave

One of the three news stations said we might get a little white stuff this weekend, and mainly down south Jersey. But, who knows. They spent more time on Giants football.


----------



## djt1029

I'll be more concerned about actual snow when they return to their "the sky is falling" forecasts. They can't let a system go by without that


----------



## V_Scapes

At this point I'm thinking salt run Sunday morning here, Tuesday might be a different story. Got about another day or two of cleanup action this week, after that I've had enough, I'm tired.


----------



## djt1029

I wish I was close to done, shooting to be done with cleanups on the 15th, still have other work I could do after that if the weather holds off but I just want to get leaves done


----------



## truckie80

Hoping to be done with scheduled cleanups by the end of the day Thursday, looking forward to ending payroll


----------



## crazyboy

Dont see much happening here in Ocean County this weekend. Has been too warm the past dew days.


----------



## V_Scapes

Friday into Saturday is for the central/southern boys.


----------



## iceyman

crazyboy said:


> Dont see much happening here in Ocean County this weekend. Has been too warm the past dew days.


Means absolutely zero


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Friday into Saturday is for the central/southern boys.


Its a fight between the models.. some off shore and others giving us a couple inches to more than a couple inches. Well see in the next 24 hours which models cave


----------



## shawn_

Praying for a couple inches before Christmas


----------



## Randall Ave

This morning 101.5 said that south Jersey possible 2 inches this weekend. Didn't get a chance to check anything else out, was fighten with a Cat 3126 all day.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> This morning 101.5 said that south Jersey possible 2 inches this weekend. Didn't get a chance to check anything else out, was fighten with a Cat 3126 all day.


Mix of rain/snow according to weather channel. Not holding my breath.


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> Mix of rain/snow according to weather channel. Not holding my breath.
> 
> View attachment 175261


Either its off shore and maybe some mood flakes(like the gfs/euro/nam) or it comes west and its a couple inches(ukie/cmc/jma) . Personally my confidence in plowable snow has dropped dramatically today. Well see.. should be and active dec starting next week tho


----------



## kawasaki guy

I am not banking on any snow this winter now that I bought the ATV. 

But would not mind it.


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> I am not banking on any snow this winter now that I bought the ATV.
> 
> But would not mind it.


What do you guys average down there


----------



## kawasaki guy

iceyman said:


> What do you guys average down there


Not very much... Last year we had one decent event that mostly melted by the next day. 2016 was similar. 2014-15 were like 4 events each that my small 18" Toro snowlower could clear without any issues if I remember correctly. It has been years since we have gotten anything really note worthy.


----------



## shawn_

That's on my Christmas wish list, her she wants vacations and fancy things. Me I just want snow :


----------



## J.Ricci

They all just want fancy things, yet you offer to just give them money and they accuse you of calling them hookers. Can't win


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> They all just want fancy things, yet you offer to just give them money and they accuse you of calling them hookers. Can't win


Or do what i did and have 3 kids in 3 years. No time for fancy things.


----------



## V_Scapes

Pretty much done with leaves as of yesterday. Probably have to put in a day or two next week with a few touch ups. Nice to finally have some office time


----------



## Mike_PS

ok guys, let's not get too carried away with the posts regarding "inches" please

thanks


----------



## truckie80

iceyman said:


> Or do what i did and have 3 kids in 3 years. No time for fancy things.


Damn, glad I spread mine out



V_Scapes said:


> Pretty much done with leaves as of yesterday. Probably have to put in a day or two next week with a few touch ups. Nice to finally have some office time


We'll be done tomorrow, touchup's Monday, few random things Tuesday and hopefully no more payroll after that


----------



## djt1029

Looks like I missed the show. Jealous of you guys finishing cleanups, I have at least another week, probably more like a week and a half


----------



## kawasaki guy

Been finished since last week, and guys are kinda expecting minimal work until spring.

Speaking of which, I am hiring for spring.


----------



## Randall Ave

What did I miss? Anyway, something small mabey coming? I thought it was going to anoy you down south guys.


----------



## iceyman

Looking better for s/c nj.. trends have been in our favor all day.. we will see how overnight goes


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> What did I miss? Anyway, something small mabey coming? I thought it was going to anoy you down south guys.


NW trend of snow to NE PA on latest 12z and 18z models .
18z NAM was wild. Looks like it is over doing it . Oz runs will be interesting is it was just a wobble NW or it is an actual trend.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

I am a big weather guy so I may do post here this winter since I plow a fair amount in winter for last 25 years. It's a marriage I am ready to divorce. 
My lowest plow act in N NJ is at 850'
Is it best to post NJ snow storms weather stuff on this trend with model images or is best on a weather fourm? Am I allowed to post weather model images here also? 
I see one I know from lawn site on here, Kawasaki guy.


----------



## iceyman

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok guys, let's not get too carried away with the posts regarding "inches" please
> 
> thanks


We assumed you didnt know we were here


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> I am a big weather guy so I may do post here this winter since I plow a fair amount in winter for last 25 years. It's a marriage I am ready to divorce.
> My lowest plow act in N NJ is at 850'
> Is it best to post NJ snow storms weather stuff on this trend with model images or is best on a weather fourm? Am I allowed to post weather model images here also?
> I see one I know from lawn site on here, Kawasaki guy.


Post away


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> We assumed you didnt know we were here


Was that about snow storm inches mike was talking about or was someone messing around in earlier post? I didn't read back but this one and one before.


----------



## Randall Ave

Waiting to see what Bernie says tomorrow. But I guess I gotta see if at least one of the plows work.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> We assumed you didnt know we were here


Mr. DELETE has eyes everywhere.


----------



## V_Scapes

Forecast really changed this afternoon, 1-2 or 2-4 for my area for Saturday, seems like mostly non paved but possible minor pavement accumulations. I'll set up at least one truck to be ready.


----------



## Randall Ave

Gonna change 5 times before it starts.


----------



## J.Ricci

Seems like we're more likely to get accumulation on grass, salt run would be nice but more than that would mess my schedule up for next week. We'll see what happens, cleanups will be done tomorrow at least.



iceyman said:


> Or do what i did and have 3 kids in 3 years. No time for fancy things.


Do the ice cream man's kids always beg to go out for ice cream or is it a shoemakers barefoot kids deal?


----------



## duramax plow

Randall Ave said:


> Gonna change 5 times before it starts.


the storm quote for Saturday morning has been increasing since this morning,


----------



## Randall Ave

There will be a run on the food stores.


----------



## V_Scapes

http://epawaweather.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/snowmap49-1024x595


----------



## Mike_C

Crap when did weather NJ and east PA merge? I used to trust EPWA a decent amount. Anyway, don't really see much ending up on pavement anywhere. Some might get a push but most just a salt run.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Latest GFS run is west a bit. If it snows hard enough it will stick, areas with elevation will get the most. 
I will be putting plows on tomorrow and loading some salt. I may see 1-3 on pavement(I am up in Elevation) that is not salted, areas salted should melt with most snow falling during the day, maybe.


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Seems like we're more likely to get accumulation on grass, salt run would be nice but more than that would mess my schedule up for next week. We'll see what happens, cleanups will be done tomorrow at least.
> 
> Do the ice cream man's kids always beg to go out for ice cream or is it a shoemakers barefoot kids deal?


We always stock cookie sammies at homr and whenever we are out somewhere we support the local ice cream shop.whether it be the boardwalk or ice cream man at the pool.


----------



## iceyman

Cnj / monmouth could be a jackpot area with this storm.


----------



## iceyman

Latest euro


----------



## iceyman

Told you guys to order salt last week.. hopefully everything works the way it should. The energy is now on land so it should be sampled correctly. Lets make some money


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> Latest GFS run is west a bit. If it snows hard enough it will stick, areas with elevation will get the most.
> I will be putting plows on tomorrow and loading some salt. I may see 1-3 on pavement(I am up in Elevation) that is not salted, areas salted should melt with most snow falling during the day, maybe.
> View attachment 175308


What's your location?


----------



## V_Scapes

I'm thinking if we salt during daylight hours it should keep anything from sticking. Don't really see us getting much on the pavement anyway.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> What's your location?


Randolph NJ


----------



## Mr Efficiency

V_Scapes said:


> I'm thinking if we salt during daylight hours it should keep anything from sticking. Don't really see us getting much on the pavement anyway.


Low dew point temps and frozen ground this am. If snow intensity is strong enough tomorrow ( some quick thumping in late afternoon, it will stick most everywhere especially the non SE facing areas or less traveled pavement even with a salt app. 
First one of season is always interesting.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Latest euro
> 
> View attachment 175309


I don't want to step on your heels posting model prints, will leave that to you.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> I don't want to step on your heels posting model prints, will leave that to you.


More the merrier .. i just try to give guys a heads up


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> More the merrier .. i just try to give guys a heads up


Ok, 12z NAM then. Shows a bit more then the nam snow depth maps that are a bit more realistic and show a lot less since a day time mostly snowfall event.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Ok, 12z NAM then. Shows a bit more then the nam snow depth maps that are a bit more realistic and show a lot less since a day time mostly snowfall event.
> View attachment 175318


Yea its should be about half daylight half night snowfall.. if us in cnj can get the heavy stuff to come in from coast we should overcome daylight problems.. ground has gotten colder last couple days which may help to stick quicker


----------



## J.Ricci

We finished cleanups a little while ago, leaf box and panels are off the truck, salters in. Machines are on site and the guys are running through the last of my gutter route now. I'd be in good shape if I didn't have 150 linear foot retaining wall only half way done ahead of the snow.


----------



## J.Ricci

Mr Efficiency said:


> Ok, 12z NAM then. Shows a bit more then the nam snow depth maps that are a bit more realistic and show a lot less since a day time mostly snowfall event.
> View attachment 175318


Figures after I was just saying last week how it never snows here and the northern guys are always out working while we're not. Role reversal to start the winter


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Figures after I was just saying last week how it never snows here and the northern guys are always out working while we're not. Role reversal to start the winter


Lol yep .. they may get a little but the coast is the place to be tmrw.. btw euro with its best run yet


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> Randolph NJ


I'm over in MIne Hill. Anyway, things may still change, I still have not had time to hook up a plow.


----------



## Mike_C

We're just about ready, looks like we're in for the lower end totals of this system. Pre-treating and salting late in the storm might be all this one needs


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> We're just about ready, looks like we're in for the lower end totals of this system. Pre-treating and salting late in the storm might be all this one needs


Would be nice, good way to ease into the season.


----------



## crazyboy

Anyone in ocean county nj have a truck available? Just lost one


----------



## treeguyry

Plows on the truck and I have a real quick removal to do tomorrow morning but hoping for a nice push. Not holding my breath, too many first storms of the season have been disappointments in the past


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> I'm over in MIne Hill. Anyway, things may still change, I still have not had time to hook up a plow.


Mine are on, took a ride down to site one and picked up a half pallet of ice melt and by the time I got back the brake pads on passenger side we're just starting to to grind. Of all days they wore down to the metal. Had to throw in a set of pads. One rotor got a little scratched but was fine.
I only get like 6-8,000 miles out of a set of pads. Best one's from AutoZone. I just keep bringing them back and get new ones under warranty.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Usually Steve is pretty close to storm totals. Latest snowfall map From nynjpaweather and new advisories + winter storm warnings from NWS.
Enjoy tomorrow and be safe.


----------



## V_Scapes

Epawa has me in 4-6. I think the snow will have a tough time sticking for a better part of the day until late afternoon. Got everything ready to rock so bring it on.


----------



## crazyboy

Finally starting to flurry here in Ocean Co. Went to move my F350 last night, and oil pouring out the bottom, thankfully found a loaner truck. The 350 is pretty rusty so I'm betting this repair wont be cheap, looks to be coming from the oil cooler/filter mount.


----------



## Mike_C

Pretreating's done, dry air and pavement temps could keep totals pretty low in some areas


----------



## sota

I'm seeing downgrades to the 1-3" range. It's not snowing hard enough here to make it even worth pulling out of the garage.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> I'm seeing downgrades to the 1-3" range. It's not snowing hard enough here to make it even worth pulling out of the garage.


Afternoon is when the banding will set up.. should snow til 11 pm .. radar didn't even fill in til 10 am here


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Radar Filled in nicely. 
Treating few places now.


----------



## iceyman

Put a light bar on the old meyer last night


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Put a light bar on the old meyer last night
> 
> View attachment 175353
> 
> 
> View attachment 175354


I need too do that on my western .


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Looks like I will have to push everything, all ones I pretreated are all covered up now and so are the roads here. Fun..


----------



## V_Scapes

My lots have a thin slushy coating with out pre treatment and the roads are becoming a mess. Im pretty sure we'll be scraping eventually.


----------



## iceyman

By the time its said and done everything will get done.. we go screwed by the band sittinb about 10 miles to our west. Still 2+ on deck and accumulating on roads now. Snowing pretty good now


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> I need too do that on my western .


25 bar from nilight on amazon.


----------



## djt1029

This is one of the slowest accumulations I've seen, just went outside and checked my front walkway has about 3/4 of an inch on it, untouched since the storm started and not treated. My lots were pretreated so they might just need another salting by the time we get out there after this


----------



## crazyboy

Still no accumulation on blacktop here in Ocean County, not looking good.


----------



## iceyman

crazyboy said:


> Still no accumulation on blacktop here in Ocean County, not looking good.


Yea u guys got screwed more than us .. storm was way west of forecast.. really good bands missed us to west. We are in one right now


----------



## crazyboy

Yup, tempted to go salt to prevent it freezing up overnight, parking the trucks and call it a wash.


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Yea u guys *got screwed* more than us .. storm was way west of forecast.. really good bands missed us to west. We are in one right now


Always. Pre-treated when it started earlier today and had a couple guys go out a while ago to do sidewalks, that's about all we're getting out of this one. Going to drop the wife off at work and go watch the devils. Hope somebody gets a good push


----------



## Randall Ave

We got about three inches up here. Just finished watching the Army Navy game. Snow football at it's Best.


----------



## truckie80

Coming down steady but small flakes not amounting to anything additional. Only have about an inch and a half on pavement tops should be a quick night when we do get to work


----------



## V_Scapes

Full run through everything, done in 5.5 hours. Gonna be slinging lots of salt in the morning, parking lots should be skating rinks.


----------



## djt1029

Got everywhere plowed and salted, most residentials got done also. First one in the books now I need melting so we can restart final cleanups


----------



## iceyman

Around us anyone that didnt push last night has an inch of frozen snow on there lots. We had a 6 hr push of all our commercials. Better than nothing.


----------



## Mike_C

Pretty solid first storm, pushed almost everywhere, salted everything at least once.


----------



## S_Marino87

Not a bad night, got about 6 1/2 hours in after spending the day putting the finishing touches on a new kitchen.


----------



## iceyman

Just got a call from national maintenance to plow local walmart.. unreal


----------



## PALS Landscapin

What Walmart in Toms River. If so they called me to not worth it. Nobody took care of it over night and if any slips and falls its on you.


----------



## iceyman

PALS Landscapin said:


> What Walmart in Toms River. If so they called me to not worth it. Nobody took care of it over night and if any slips and falls its on you.


No freehold and for season. And no we are not taking it. They wanted to pay 43 for season


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Started pushing around 8 pm Sat, Got done at 4 am, had to push everything, 1-3" on pretreated ones and 3-4" on areas with no pretreatment. Few spots that get lots of sun usually only had 1-2" on non treated. Towns did plow all the roads.
I did all residential acts with my truck and one small lot in 7.5 hours, ( broke my old record last night of how many I did in that time ) My Other truck did all in 8 hrs.
If I said how many Res I did no one would probably believe me with my truck. Something new I invented and installed in the truck mane it possible for me to become one with the truck and plow. My new invention makes it possible for me to operate the plow and drive with one hand if wanting to. 

Most are of my Res acts are big with many hilly drives, some include front walks and road walks and every garage door. This was a great storm for traction, not slippery of a one.


----------



## J.Ricci

Ended up actually getting to work, full commercial route and a bunch of the residential route. Once the sun was down things changed, nice to make some snow money this early in the month


----------



## J.Ricci

Mr Efficiency said:


> Started pushing around 8 pm Sat, Got done at 4 am, had to push everything, 1-3" on pretreated ones and 3-4" on areas with no pretreatment. Few spots that get lots of sun usually only had 1-2" on non treated. Towns did plow all the roads.
> I did all residential acts with my truck and one small lot in 7.5 hours, ( broke my old record last night of how many I did in that time ) My Other truck did all in 8 hrs.
> If I said how many Res I did no one would probably believe me with my truck. Something new I invented and installed in the truck mane it possible for me to become one with the truck and plow. My new invention makes it possible for me to operate the plow and drive with one hand if wanting to.
> 
> Most are of my Res acts are big with many hilly drives, some include front walks and road walks and every garage door. This was a great storm for traction, not slippery of a one.


Any plans on selling it because I could use a way to keep my cigarette hand free while pushing snow


----------



## duramax plow

iceyman said:


> Put a light bar on the old meyer last night
> 
> View attachment 175353
> 
> 
> View attachment 175354


You better clean and paint the weld area before it rust away the rest of the metal. Light bar is surely a great idea!


----------



## iceyman

We could take it on but i dont want


duramax plow said:


> You better clean and paint the weld area before it rust away the rest of the metal. Light bar is surely a great idea!


yeo doing that today! Those lights sucked and now we can light up the block


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Started pushing around 8 pm Sat, Got done at 4 am, had to push everything, 1-3" on pretreated ones and 3-4" on areas with no pretreatment. Few spots that get lots of sun usually only had 1-2" on non treated. Towns did plow all the roads.
> I did all residential acts with my truck and one small lot in 7.5 hours, ( broke my old record last night of how many I did in that time ) My Other truck did all in 8 hrs.
> If I said how many Res I did no one would probably believe me with my truck. Something new I invented and installed in the truck mane it possible for me to become one with the truck and plow. My new invention makes it possible for me to operate the plow and drive with one hand if wanting to.
> 
> Most are of my Res acts are big with many hilly drives, some include front walks and road walks and every garage door. This was a great storm for traction, not slippery of a one.


Invention? No secrets here


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> We could take it on but i dont want
> 
> yeo doing that today! Those lights sucked and now we can light up the block


Yup, those Meyer lights sucked.


----------



## Mike_C

We're all friends here what's the invention? 

Got some salt in early this morning. My weather app shows a chance of 1-3 more tomorrow here, think it's rain for most of the state though which should help you guys who need it to melt to finish cleanups.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

I will keep my new invention under my hat for now till provisional patent is filled.. It does work great.

I plowed lowblue:75 acts in 7.5 hours using it.90% of acts were big driveways. 
I do have one invention under my belt from last year year already, the Permagreen Breakthru Agiator. 

If snow doesn't melt by tomorrow afternoon guys that have cleanups left will not be doing them till spring probably in Northern New Jersey. Very cold air is coming wed-Sat, then little thaw and cold comes again.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Yup, those Meyer lights sucked.


 Myers? I have a few of them rotting away at the shop. Everything about them sucked.

Never went back after buying my first Fisher plows then more recently Westerns.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Next storm threat in the pipe for NJ.. Things starting off like. 09-10 winter. Only the snow plow veterans and my myself remember that one.
Have to have premium service to see his new post.
https://www.weatherbell.com/premium/#joe-bastardi


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Next storm threat in the pipe for NJ.. Things starting off like. 09-10 winter. Only the snow plow veterans and my myself remember that one.
> Have to have premium service to see his new post.
> https://www.weatherbell.com/premium/#joe-bastardi
> View attachment 175415


Dont need that service when you have 33andrain.com


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Dont need that service when you have 33andrain.com


I know that one. Not for me.

I have two prem services. Wxbell is one and have had it many years and love the model pages. When being in busines I don't screw around when it comes to fcast and only have the best services.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> I know that one. Not for me.
> 
> I have two prem services. Wxbell is one and have had it many years and love the model pages. When being in busines I don't screw around when it comes to fcast and only have the best services.


I have a service also but most of the time like last storm a 30-40 mile shift can drastically change the outcome. And unless your forecaster is guessing right all the time theyre will be times when they miss. You cant pretend that jb is 100% bcuz noone is.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> I have a service also but most of the time like last storm a 30-40 mile shift can drastically change the outcome. And unless your forecaster is guessing right all the time theyre will be times when they miss. You cant pretend that jb is 100% bcuz noone is.


None of the mets are perfect, I use many and do my own storm ending Fcast. Start time to Plowing is very important when doing the residential driveways I do. Snow is going to end or just about to and start plowing is key to saving $$ so crew is not sitting around for hours doing nothing or they start too late. Also some times start latter or earlier depending on weather conditions with intensity, sunlight and freeze ups.
It's a juggling act that I have been doing for 25 years .Thumbs Up


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> We're all friends here what's the invention?
> 
> Got some salt in early this morning. My weather app shows a chance of 1-3 more tomorrow here, think it's rain for most of the state though which should help you guys who need it to melt to finish cleanups.


I think I'll be just on the southern fringes of that. Looks like it's supposed to change to light rain shortly after any frozen precip the moderating temps for the afternoon, good opportunity to get some outdoor things done before the arctic crush.


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm old school I guess. Weather Rock and tree frog's.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I'm old school I guess. Weather Rock and tree frog's.


From the sound of it im surprised you actually use the interweb


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> From the sound of it im surprised you actually use the interweb


At my age, I still remember smoke signals, 45 records, first car had an 8 trac player, good times.


----------



## V_Scapes

Light snow flying here, looks like I'm getting up early to check for a salt run


----------



## Mike_C

Might get a salt run in tomorrow morning, otherwise it's back to work for us. Still a lot to do before the end of the landscape season


----------



## Mr Efficiency

V_Scapes said:


> Light snow flying here, looks like I'm getting up early to check for a salt run


You must be north of RT 80. Some snow showing overheard on radar but nothing falling here


----------



## V_Scapes

North West Passaic county, it was snowing lightly for a bit before and put a light sugar coating down but it's since shut off


----------



## Randall Ave

West side of Morris county here. Bout one mile south of RT 80. A little light rain sprinkle. That's bout it.


----------



## J.Ricci

High 40's here, back to retaining wall.


----------



## iceyman

Gona drop like a rock tonite


----------



## V_Scapes

Getting real cold already here with a snow squall


----------



## djt1029

Back to cleanups tomorrow morning, not going to be fun


----------



## Randall Ave

Wind chill near 10 tomorrow morning by the news.


----------



## J.Ricci

Miserable outside work weather, real feel of around 12 even now


----------



## Mr Efficiency

djt1029 said:


> Back to cleanups tomorrow morning, not going to be fun


How, will destroy the turf being so frozen. Once turf thaws there will be brown tracks and foot prints everywhere. Window of few warmer days to cleanup is next week.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

1/2" to 3" snow event tonight into Thursday morning for N and Central NJ.
Ends at worst time, 7 ish. 

Will be what I call a Mad Dasher.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> 1/2" to 3" snow event tonight into Thursday morning for N and Central NJ.
> Ends at worst time, 7 ish.
> 
> Will be what I call a Mad Dasher.


Yep and its not gona melt. Should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Yep and its not gona melt. Should be interesting to say the least.


Salt may be only what is needed for this one.

Latest NAM snow map. 1" for big area but that is lower 10 to 1 snowfall ratios. Probably will see 20 to 1 since so cold.
Will be some nice fluff and about 2" if nam is right.
Probably will be an area or two that get ripped off and area with higher totals also.
There is always a surprise for someone with these clippers.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Salt may be only what is needed for this one.
> 
> Latest NAM snow map. 1" for big area but that is lower 10 to 1 snowfall ratios. Probably will see 20 to 1 since so cold.
> Will be some nice fluff and about 2" if nam is right.
> Probably will be an area or two that get ripped off and area with higher totals also.
> There is always a surprise for someone with these clippers.
> 
> View attachment 175449


1.5" of fluff will have to be pushed. Like u said well see where it falls and hope those dam mountains dont rob all the moisture


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> 1.5" of fluff will have to be pushed. Like u said well see where it falls and hope those dam mountains dont rob all the moisture


If the winds don't die down it will just all Blow Away.:waving:


----------



## Randall Ave

The winds cranking on the hill here. It's just going to blow around tonight if it stays like this.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> If the winds don't die down it will just all Blow Away.:waving:


Ratios should be high as well.. possibly 20:1


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Ratios should be high as well.. possibly 20:1


Yes I sad that earlier in a reply to you, loop up a few post.  Off to gas trucks now.


----------



## djt1029

Mr Efficiency said:


> How, will destroy the turf being so frozen. Once turf thaws there will be brown tracks and foot prints everywhere. Window of few warmer days to cleanup is next week.


If you have a way I can get 200 final cleanups done in a few day window feel free to let me know


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> If you have a way I can get 200 final cleanups done in a few day window feel free to let me know


Me too. Dying to know. I'm in pretty good shape cleanup wise, leaves are always down out here earlier than in most places but I still have a few days and the boys are out. Lawns will be fine, won't be an issue with foot prints unless all your guys are offensive lineman in their free time


----------



## Mr Efficiency

djt1029 said:


> If you have a way I can get 200 final cleanups done in a few day window feel free to let me know


Wow 200, that nuts for this late.

Best of luck getting them all done.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Mike_C said:


> Me too. Dying to know. I'm in pretty good shape cleanup wise, leaves are always down out here earlier than in most places but I still have a few days and the boys are out. Lawns will be fine, won't be an issue with foot prints unless all your guys are offensive lineman in their free time


I thought he had a few, now I understand why this the weather he would be out cleaning them up with crunchy frozen turf. 
When it is as cold as it is with very low dew point temps (0F today) just walking in the turf brakes the blades and crowns, they turn hay color brown once it warms up. 
I don't have any pictures Handy but the damage I've seen when clean up is done when frozen or when it's extremely cold is so noticable even in early spring.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mr Efficiency said:


> I thought he had a few, now I understand why this the weather he would be out cleaning them up with crunchy frozen turf.
> When it is as cold as it is with very low dew point temps (0F today) just walking in the turf brakes the blades and crowns, they turn hay color brown once it warms up.
> I don't have any pictures Handy but the damage I've seen when clean up is done when frozen or when it's extremely cold is so noticable even in early spring.


Preaching to the choir guy, pretty sure anyone who is in lawn maintenance for a living understands this. But ya gotta make those dollars before winter, I would bet that you understand also


----------



## Mr Efficiency

V_Scapes said:


> Preaching to the choir guy, pretty sure anyone who is in lawn maintenance for a living understands this. But ya gotta make those dollars before winter, I would bet that you understand also


 I understand but I am the one that normally has to fix the mess/damage the landscaper's make to the turf. I also understand that this falls weather conditions were not so peachy for getting cleanups done early.
I don't do landscape maintenance but lawn care programs. 
I did get all of my last Fert treatments done except 3 by Dec 1. I busted butt to to make that happen.

Back to topic, coming snow NWS had put up advisories for most W NJ. I don't know why they didn't for other counties since the snowfall forecast are basically the same. 1-2"


----------



## djt1029

Thanks for enlightening us. Apparently when you pass your pesticide test they give you either a lawn mower or a soap box to go with your certificate 

Mike - what constitutes "in good shape" for you guys on cleanups since I know I'm small potatoes comparatively


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> Thanks for enlightening us. Apparently when you pass your pesticide test they give you either a lawn mower or a soap box to go with your certificate


Lmao I love this site


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Yes I sad that earlier in a reply to you, loop up a few post.  Off to gas trucks now.


:hammerhead:


----------



## Mr Efficiency

djt1029 said:


> Thanks for enlightening us. Apparently when you pass your pesticide test they give you either a lawn mower or a soap box to go with your certificate
> 
> Mike - what constitutes "in good shape" for you guys on cleanups since I know I'm small potatoes comparatively


I am not here to argue, I use to do lawn maintenance many years ago when started out.I have Been in lawn care busines for 25 years and snow plowing for 27 years. 
In the 27 years of snow and ice removal busines I only missed one 3" snow event because I went to VT skiing in my second year of plowing. I had my father do my acts for me. 
So for the last 27 years every single snow and ice event that ever occurred in Morris county NJ I was in a truck taking care of things.


----------



## iceyman

Never heard someone use the term acts before.. must be an old school thing


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Never heard someone use the term acts before.. must be an old school thing


 :laugh:

Yup, old schoollowblue:..


----------



## Petr51488

What are the odds this fizzles out by the time it gets to north east jersey?


----------



## V_Scapes

Should be a nice easy event tomorrow morning. Thinking I'm going to have the boys do walks with the backpack blowers.


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> What are the odds this fizzles out by the time it gets to north east jersey?


Doesn't seem likely at all


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> What are the odds this fizzles out by the time it gets to north east jersey?


Actually models have gone slightly wetter:. It redevelops of the coast which should throw some moisture back into nyc/li area


----------



## V_Scapes

Rush hour madness, I'm hoping they delay school to buy us alittle time, we service 2 churches with schools attached.


----------



## Randall Ave

My weather Rock says possible 2 to 3 inches maybe into tomorrow morning.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Actually models have gone slightly wetter:. It redevelops of the coast which should throw some moisture back into nyc/li area


Weird dry pocket in the radar right now


----------



## Mr Efficiency

NWS just upped advisories some.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Weird dry pocket in the radar right now


Filling back in now.. this how it was modeled


----------



## kawasaki guy

Weather man saying 1-3" down here tonight, but it will be 33 by 1AM, and up to 40 by 9AM with a high of 43, so I am not planning on going out. Everything should hopefully melt especially with the sun.

I will if need be though.


----------



## djt1029

Coating to an inch on the maps here, pretreated a little while ago. Also hoping schools have a delayed opening would be nice not to struggle around all the mini vans in drop off lines


----------



## kawasaki guy

Looking at the weather a bit more I am going to be surprised if I have to go out and salt the condo properties with the above freezing temps in the 40s during the day. (which I expect to be enough to melt it) 1" tops according to weather NJ...


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> Thanks for enlightening us. Apparently when you pass your pesticide test they give you either a lawn mower or a soap box to go with your certificate
> 
> Mike - what constitutes "in good shape" for you guys on cleanups since I know I'm small potatoes comparatively


I have a handful of commercials, HOA's and a few really picky residentials that are on weekly rotations right up until Christmas, other than those I only have some touchups left now, today was the last day for all but one maintenance crew. Almost down to winter staffing


----------



## Petr51488

The radar doesn’t look very promising. Unless this starts filling in- there’s a big gap slightly west of New Jersey l. Am I the only one hoping for nothing? I hate early morning snow falls.


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> Looking at the weather a bit more I am going to be surprised if I have to go out and salt the condo properties with the above freezing temps in the 40s during the day. (which I expect to be enough to melt it) 1" tops according to weather NJ...


Have a feeling they bust low


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> Weather man saying 1-3" down here tonight, but it will be 33 by 1AM, and up to 40 by 9AM with a high of 43, so I am not planning on going out. Everything should hopefully melt especially with the sun.
> 
> I will if need be though.


Ya our high is only 35 so we wont get much meltage


----------



## LAB INC

Snowing hear in 07931, we have a light dusting.


----------



## iceyman

Mod snow


----------



## djt1029

LAB INC said:


> Snowing hear in 07931, we have a light dusting.


He's risen! Dusting here also


----------



## LAB INC

djt1029 said:


> He's risen! Dusting here also


I am back! No complaints this year, going to stay positive! Nice start to the season. Kind of wish it would of held off a few more weeks. But what can I say I always find something to ***** about.


----------



## shawn_

It's looking live out there, what's everyone seeing.


----------



## iceyman

An inch even here.. the 2nd batch of moisture isn’t suppsd to make it here..


----------



## crazyboy

Half inch here, sidewalks and salt done. Now a quick nap before the day job.


----------



## djt1029

Finished all the commercials, scraped, salted and sidewalks done. Still snowing and sticking, going to have to go around and check on them all once it ends. This is almost like real work


----------



## djt1029

LAB INC said:


> I am back! *No complaints this year, going to stay positive!* .


Who are you and what have you done with the real Lab? Haha


----------



## Mike_C

Dwindled down to flurries here, scraped everywhere now it's just a matter of touching up and throwing more salt.


----------



## iceyman

Easy storm.. 4 hour loop pushed and salted most.


----------



## V_Scapes

Pushed and salted everything too, about an inch here. I'll take these storms all day long, so friggin easy.


----------



## LAB INC

djt1029 said:


> Who are you and what have you done with the real Lab? Haha


I am getting to old to complain, I guess I just have to take it as it comes.


----------



## Mike_C

All wrapped up, few of the guys are downstairs power washing everything and two crews went straight out to regular work after plowing, nice quick turn around.


----------



## iceyman

Chance early saturday.. cmc has 3” stripe across c/s nj


----------



## iceyman

..


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Looks like I may be doing what I did Thursday all over again Friday night. 1-3 pos for Morris county and southern boys by the shore may see 3-5.

Got to see what is clunking in front end on 3500 hd, when in 4 wheel, once going in reverse after coming to end of a puss/stop, in first few feet get clunk on drivers side. Driving around no clunks or noise at all. Hopefully where differential is bolted on is not cracked or moving.
CV axles are new, .
Will have to remove shield tomorrow and maybe place camera in there and see if something is loose when driving it a little. Hopefully dif is not bad also.

Always something.


----------



## shawn_

Calling for another inch or two today between 1-8pm MoCo!


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Calling for another inch or two today between 1-8pm MoCo!


Monmouth could jackpot with 3-4. Looks to be 15:1 and we shouldnt lose anything to bordeline temps


----------



## iceyman

That is unless we still have salt on our lots from yesterday lol


----------



## crazyboy

This is starting to shape up like it might be pushable for us here in Ocean Co.


----------



## J.Ricci

Looks like we'll be pushing tonight, machines are on site salts loaded, hurry up and wait


----------



## crazyboy

Hoping we can wait til after 5 to start pushing but doesnt seem promising.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> That is unless we still have salt on our lots from yesterday lol


Thoughts on northern counties? Seeing another coating to 1"


----------



## V_Scapes

http://epawaweather.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/snowmap413-1024x598


----------



## Mike_C

Seems like we'll be salting, running through a lot of material already a week into things


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> http://epawaweather.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/snowmap413-1024x598


Screenshot it


----------



## iceyman

Mod snow here.. suppsd to get HEAVY between 4-6.. possible 1-2” an hour rates


----------



## YourBudAl

If anybody needs extra help, I am available. Located in East Windsor. Truck and plow and can get shovelers if you need.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Screenshot it


Don't know how lol what's your location?


----------



## truckie80

I'm at the firehouse the guys are handling this one, from the sound of it we'll just be getting a quick salting in


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Just under 1" here, off to push the hills.


----------



## djt1029

Just under an inch here and changing over to just showers. The guys are coming in at 8 should be a pretty quick night, probably going to skip some residentials


----------



## V_Scapes

Just a decent coating here, enough to be a pain. Went and salted most commercials, I'll be out in the morning to check on everything.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

djt1029 said:


> Just under an inch here and changing over to just showers. The guys are coming in at 8 should be a pretty quick night, probably going to skip some residentials


All finished, did only 20 res driveways, the Clif hanger ones. 
lots only got salt and guys blew most of the walks. Great one for blowers.


----------



## djt1029

Scraped and salted all the commercials, residential crew's still finishing up the last couple houses


----------



## J.Ricci

Did pretty good here, few inches. Made it through the whole route and just got home a little while ago. Time for a beer then sleep


----------



## iceyman

2 1/4 here.. il take it especially when almost all the models had nothing 36 hrs ago


----------



## Mike_C

Between a coating and half inch here, good money makers so far this winter


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Something very helpful in keeping records of each snowfall/event that occurs. 
Print out the nws snowfall reports from your area so if by chance needing back up information on how much snow or ice fell for the event. 
Past events information is erased in time so you need to print out not long after each event. 
https://forecast.weather.gov/produc...HI&product=PNS&format=CI&version=1&glossary=0


----------



## crazyboy

Looks like someone took on an account I had last year that never paid for the whole end of the season, poor company that is doing it now. Maybe they will have better luck!


----------



## iceyman

Thought this was a cool pic


----------



## FordFisherman

Nice pic
Where is it?


----------



## iceyman

FordFisherman said:


> Nice pic
> Where is it?


Avon


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Avon


If you hang out there too long middle aged housewives will try and sell you cosmetics and jewelry


----------



## crazyboy

PALS Landscapin said:


> What Walmart in Toms River. If so they called me to not worth it. Nobody took care of it over night and if any slips and falls its on you.


Wel they found someone, it was plowed and salted after this past storm.


----------



## Randall Ave

crazyboy said:


> Wel they found someone, it was plowed and salted after this past storm.


They will be on here in the spring ragging that they ain't got paid.


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> If you hang out there too long middle aged housewives will try and sell you cosmetics and jewelry


Bahaha A


----------



## iceyman

crazyboy said:


> Wel they found someone, it was plowed and salted after this past storm.


We worked freehold up to 51k for the season and then told them sorry we can agree to your contract. They had a couple trucks running around last storm


----------



## Mike_C

Hope next weekends system is just rain, I hate having to call anyone in to work Christmas Eve/day even more than I hate working it myself.


----------



## Petr51488

Mike_C said:


> Hope next weekends system is just rain, I hate having to call anyone in to work Christmas Eve/day even more than I hate working it myself.


I think with temperatures near 50...we should be good


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Hope next weekends system is just rain, I hate having to call anyone in to work Christmas Eve/day even more than I hate working it myself.


My wife would kill me.. its my 12th year plowing and it would be a first to have work in christmas. At least let it start that day so we can be home as long as possible


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> I think with temperatures near 50...we should be good


Temps are trending colder for the 24-25th


----------



## iceyman

Take it for what it is but here is the gfs for 7 am the 25th


----------



## Randall Ave

I think in 2002 we had a Christmas day storm.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I think in 2002 we had a Christmas day storm.


Yea i was still in high school


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> I think in 2002 we had a Christmas day storm.


Yes 2002 we had a big storm on Christmas I remeber it well.


----------



## V_Scapes

Just watched the epawa daily video, no mention of snow from them yet just rain as of now. But the big question is what temps will do.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Yea i was still in high school


Funny guy, I graduated in 1976.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Funny guy, I graduated in 1976.


Hi dad! Lol


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Just watched the epawa daily video, no mention of snow from them yet just rain as of now. But the big question is what temps will do.


It will trend colder .. take it to the bank, doesnt mean snow on xmas but the models will get colder as we get closer


----------



## J.Ricci

Never had to plow Christmas either, couldn't even drive last time it snowed for it. We're back to work today, 50 and sunny


----------



## Mike_C

Randall Ave said:


> Funny guy, I graduated in 1976.


I was feeling pretty old until I read that lol


----------



## treeguyry

I was in grade school last time it snowed on christmas. It was cool then, now it would be a real pain.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> I was feeling pretty old until I read that lol


Guess that makes me a Senior Citizen member.


----------



## Mike_C

treeguyry said:


> I was in *grade school *last time it snowed on christmas. It was cool then, now it would be a real pain.


Ah screw you


----------



## YourBudAl

Still in school. Guess I'm the youngest.:weightlifter:


----------



## V_Scapes

Last time it snowed closest to Xmas I plowed was the boxing day storm, 2010 I believe?? That was a doozy, we got about 2'. Good year for me to buy my first plow truck.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Last time it snowed closest to Xmas I plowed was the boxing day storm, 2010 I believe?? That was a doozy, we got about 2'. Good year for me to buy my first plow truck.


I forgot about that storm, that was the year my father past away. We had a good winter that year. The 2002 storm was a good one as well. I think I worked 40 hours.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Last time it snowed closest to Xmas I plowed was the boxing day storm, 2010 I believe?? That was a doozy, we got about 2'. Good year for me to buy my first plow truck.


I worked like 17 hours then got in another truck to head north for a ski trip. I think my dad logged another 40 hours over then next 3 days. Mostly cleaning up other lots where the original guy couldnt handle it


----------



## Mr Efficiency

I think I figured out the clunk noise on drivers side. CV axle. I put a brand new ones in March from AutoZone. When the plow is lifted and on truck in 4x4 it clunks but can't get it to make noise without the plow on when in 4x4
Axles have a lifetime warranty so will pop it out tomorrow and put in a new one. Also I ordered timbrens for the front to help front end not sag so much with plow up. Clunk noise is not present with a weight in back. I may crank tork bar bolts a little also. Seems when front end is low it binds CV axles.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Funny guy, I graduated in 1976.


I thought I was old, you got me beat. In 76 I crashed my grandfather's lawn tractor driving it for first time. 
There are a few funny guys on this site.


----------



## crazyboy

Hope it does not snow on Christmas, this is the first year I have gotten to spend time with the family and not had to work another job.


----------



## iceyman

crazyboy said:


> Hope it does not snow on Christmas, this is the first year I have gotten to spend time with the family and not had to work another job.


Yea i have 3 kids under 4.. to say this is big day is putting it lightly. At least all of our commercials will be closed but our hoas will have to be done in the am at least


----------



## V_Scapes

We maintain 4 churches....so please don't snow on xmas


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> I thought I was old, you got me beat. In 76 I crashed my grandfather's lawn tractor driving it for first time.
> There are a few funny guys on this site.


Nice out today, guess I'll take a shot of Gerrital, go out and give the trucks a bath. Gotta go throw the scanner on a Freightliner first.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Nice out today, guess I'll take a shot of Gerrital, go out and give the trucks a bath. Gotta go throw the scanner on a Freightliner first.


Possibly last week of comfortable temps for awhile.


----------



## Mike_C

Between churches, condo complexes and businesses that will be open on Christmas I have 30 something places that would need high level service all day if it did snow. Would not be fun. That said, weather was great today got a lot done


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Between churches, condo complexes and businesses that will be open on Christmas I have 30 something places that would need high level service all day if it did snow. Would not be fun. That said, weather was great today got a lot done


Agreed on all points we have a condo complex as well. 
Got a few customers crying about final cleanups so we'll be out tomorrow hitting a few of them.seems like the weather should be decent until Xmas then the bottom drops out.


----------



## duramax plow

clean ups this many days after the storm?


----------



## Mike_C

duramax plow said:


> clean ups this many days after the storm?


Leaves are a thing


----------



## iceyman

duramax plow said:


> clean ups this many days after the storm?


Snow is gone.. cleanups get done


----------



## truckie80

duramax plow said:


> clean ups this many days after the storm?


A lot easier to clean up leaves when the snows not on them anymore. Shouldn't you be booing santa or something


----------



## kawasaki guy

Nada for Christmas in Ocean City from what I have seen.


----------



## duramax plow

truckie80 said:


> A lot easier to clean up leaves when the snows not on them anymore. Shouldn't you be booing santa or something


I forget, a lot of the snow removal guys does landscaping, and this is a year around account thing for some of you guys. On a better note, it looks like a non snow event for Christmas, but Dec 28 forward, a LOT of snow. Guess we will literally bring in the new year plowing..... lowblue: :gunsfiring:


----------



## iceyman

Xmas still has a chance for something minor but after that all hell could break loose


----------



## crazyboy

Looking like rain for xmas, thankfully. Took advantage of this warm weather to clean out the gutters on the house. On a positive note my salt/plow truck that was down is finally back together and no longer pouring oil out the bottom.


----------



## iceyman

Looks like the first storm we had. This is how that was modeled til 36 hrs before. Still keeping an eye on it


----------



## J.Ricci

Nice storm between Christmas and New Years would be great. Almost done with my fall side work list and I find time off a lot easier to justify once we've had a real storm


----------



## S_Marino87

Just bought another truck so some snow would be nice as long as it's not Christmas day


----------



## Mike_C

I'll be done with touch ups and the last few commercial cleanups by the end of the day Friday, looking forward to it



S_Marino87 said:


> Just bought another truck so some snow would be nice as long as it's not Christmas day


Story of my life


----------



## iceyman

This probably irresponsible but ill just leave this here


----------



## iceyman

Cmc snows for 48 hrs and leaves us with that


----------



## iceyman

Cmc friday night


----------



## iceyman

Gfs at same time has a cutter but then it has another big storm behind it that would wrap up


----------



## iceyman

Big time weather nerds basically saying this pattern is almost a cant miss... i guess until you miss but we should get at least one solid storm in next 10 days


----------



## iceyman

6z gfs


----------



## iceyman

Gfs also has another a couple days after


----------



## V_Scapes

Stop I don't need a knot in my stomach


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Stop I don't need a knot in my stomach


Gfs just jumped on xmas storm solution also


----------



## V_Scapes

Back end snow showers after rain? That's what epawa said this morning and depends where the 2 lows phase.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Back end snow showers after rain? That's what epawa said this morning and depends where the 2 lows phase.


 Yea rainstorm on 23-24 then this thing develops low off coast.. further south and we get snow. North and maybe flurries andor rain showers


----------



## V_Scapes

Yea doesn't look like much as of now


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Yea doesn't look like much as of now


This year the models have been atrocious so no threat can be wrote off until its happening.. just look 4 days ago xmas was suppsd to be 53*.. now has a high of 35ish


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> This year the models have been atrocious so no threat can be wrote off until its happening.. just look 4 days ago xmas was suppsd to be 53*.. now has a high of 35ish


Which is why I'm not putting much stock in that storm the end of next week either


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Which is why I'm not putting much stock in that storm the end of next week either


The thing with next week is soo many ingredients are there to produce a big storm. Just about details and when it happens.. cmc gfs and euro all have a storm either fri sat or sunday. Should be a fun week of tracking


----------



## J.Ricci

Still over 168 hours away from it though even with signs of a potential big storm, also potential for it to be a few inches. After Christmas is over I'll take forecasts more seriously


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Still over 168 hours away from it though even with signs of a potential big storm, also potential for it to be a few inches. After Christmas is over I'll take forecasts more seriously


Totally agree. First part is having the moving parts then we can look at forecasts early next week. As long as the models keep the pattern in the time frame than we should be tracking a nice storm next weekend


----------



## V_Scapes

Looking more likely for a coating to an inch very early Monday morning.


----------



## djt1029

If it has to snow thats the best time frame, from what I saw we could just go out really early and be done before most people are even waking up Christmas Day


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> If it has to snow thats the best time frame, from what I saw we could just go out really early and be done before most people are even waking up Christmas Day


Its gona be close for cnj but nnj should wake up white


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> If it has to snow thats the best time frame, from what I saw we could just go out really early and be done before most people are even waking up Christmas Day


Thats what I was thinking too, just go out as soon as it finishes so I can get home quick. I've worked either a day or night tour the last 3 years on Christmas so my wife might kill me if I miss anything this year


----------



## Mr Efficiency

12z NAM 18z NAM, 12z euro and 12z gfs Christmas Eve/ early morning event.


----------



## iceyman

We are gona miss it by a couple miles unless it digs a little farther south


----------



## Petr51488

Push all that snow further north! Any day but Christmas Eve/day.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Hi


Randall Ave said:


> Nice out today, guess I'll take a shot of Gerrital, go out and give the trucks a bath. Gotta go throw the scanner on a Freightliner first.


Not on the Geritol supplement yet, just one or two weekly Taylor ham, egg white and cheese sandwiches still working just fine.


----------



## V_Scapes

2-4 for us northerners. Gonna be a busy Monday morning


----------



## Mike_C

We're riding the line between an inch or two with very little on pavement and 2-4" timing looks alright for us to be able to finish and be home with family early at least.


----------



## djt1029

Map shows me right on the line between nothing on pavement and 1-2" with less on pavement. Either way not a big deal just some quick scrape/salt work too bad it's not one day later though


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> Map shows me right on the line between nothing on pavement and 1-2" with less on pavement. Either way not a big deal just some quick scrape/salt work too bad it's not one day later though


I'm pretty much on that line also, farther into the 1-2" according to EPAWA but close. Timing seems alright we'll just go out asap once it stops


----------



## iceyman

Models for next week all over the place.. cant figure out which energy it wants to turn into a storm


----------



## J.Ricci

All rain coming our way here as usual, pretty happy about that


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Models for next week all over the place.. cant figure out which energy it wants to turn into a storm


Curious to see if this Xmas storm over performs, seems like everyone's forecast is different and the question is when the cold rolls in.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Curious to see if this Xmas storm over performs, seems like everyone's forecast is different and the question is when the cold rolls in.


From Middlesex north a sick band should come across the state.. heavy snow and thunder could happen for a small window


----------



## V_Scapes

Oooo thunder snow, experienced that once along with lightening, I think it was one of the October storms we had a few years ago.


----------



## Petr51488

Anyone know if the rain snow line has a chance of moving ? And in which direction? I’m in Rutheford- basically right on I-95 just west of nyc. I’m hoping all rain for me.


----------



## Mike_C

Bergen/Hudson could go either way, if I had to bet on it I would put more money on you guys salting rather than plowing. North west, we'll be plowing unfortunately but at least it's not a big one


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Anyone know if the rain snow line has a chance of moving ? And in which direction? I'm in Rutheford- basically right on I-95 just west of nyc. I'm hoping all rain for me.


It always has a chance to move


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Oooo thunder snow, experienced that once along with lightening, I think it was one of the October storms we had a few years ago.


Thunder snows cool and all but so is not having to work Christmas and pay the guys double time lol


----------



## djt1029

Petr51488 said:


> Anyone know if the rain snow line has a chance of moving ? And in which direction? I'm in Rutheford- basically right on I-95 just west of nyc. I'm hoping all rain for me.


You're not that far from me, I'm in Bergenfield. We might be in a sweet spot of mostly slushy pavement, worst case seems to be an inch tops on pavement here which I can deal with if need be. Seems to stop like 3am or something I could be home and back before the girlfriend even wakes up which wouldn't be the end of the world


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Thunder snows cool and all but so is not having to work Christmas and pay the guys double time lol


Touche my friend wouldn't want to be in that position. But it is what it is and at this point looks like new year's should be busy as well.


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> You're not that far from me, I'm in Bergenfield. We might be in a sweet spot of mostly slushy pavement, worst case seems to be an inch tops on pavement here which I can deal with if need be. Seems to stop like 3am or something I could be home and back before the girlfriend even wakes up which wouldn't be the end of the world


Girlfriends. Just as much of a headache as snow. That's why I'm single again.


----------



## Petr51488

djt1029 said:


> You're not that far from me, I'm in Bergenfield. We might be in a sweet spot of mostly slushy pavement, worst case seems to be an inch tops on pavement here which I can deal with if need be. Seems to stop like 3am or something I could be home and back before the girlfriend even wakes up which wouldn't be the end of the world


Weather.com says mainly rain- no accumulation. NOAA says less than a half inch. Let's hope nothing changes tomorrow- and if it does- let's pray for a warmer solution. ****ty ending time too- around 4-5 am.


----------



## iceyman

Scorecard for next fridayish
Euro and gfs: flat and ots
Cmc: coastal with decent snow
Ukie: significant storm


----------



## J.Ricci

Petr51488 said:


> Weather.com says mainly rain- no accumulation. NOAA says less than a half inch. Let's hope nothing changes tomorrow- and if it does- let's pray for a warmer solution. ****ty ending time too- around 4-5 am.


Goodluck to those of you on the edge of it, we're in the clear here but I can appreciate the stress. I'm relieved we're in for just rain and hopefully the storm next week times out to more of a 29th/30th storm. Been a rough year for the family and would like to close it out without plans getting completely thrown out of whack.


----------



## truckie80

Half my weather apps are saying all rain now, everything else very little snow. Not that they're all that great but day if they're usually solid



J.Ricci said:


> Goodluck to those of you on the edge of it, we're in the clear here but I can appreciate the stress. I'm relieved we're in for just rain and hopefully the storm next week times out to more of a 29th/30th storm. Been a rough year for the family and would like to close it out without plans getting completely thrown out of whack.


It's so far away who really knows but it seems from what I saw that it's done at some point Saturday which would give us plenty of time to finish


----------



## V_Scapes

Weather advisory talks more about freezing rain than anything.


----------



## iceyman

Watch out for the this band


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Girlfriends. Just as much of a headache as snow. That's why I'm single again.


H'mmmmmm. Been married for 27 years. Preachen to the choir. I ran over to the shop and thru my plow on. I guess might get one - three, then it's gonna get windy and cold.


----------



## V_Scapes

Pre treated one of my busiest churches earlier, just passed by and it's packed already. Gonna be laying some heavy salt tomorrow that's for sure.


----------



## Randall Ave

I thought we were going to attend church tonight. But plans never seem to work out.


----------



## V_Scapes

Steady light snow here with a sugar coating on the ground


----------



## truckie80

Came down pretty hard for a short time earlier, nothing right now and nothing stuck on the ground. Radar looks like we might stay right in the rain only line


----------



## Randall Ave

Snowing here, about an inch on my deck, the road is white. Think it's going to stop soon.


----------



## djt1029

1/4 to 1/2 of an inch on pavement, still coming down light. Going to give it a little time to see if it's still sticking where I cleared off and go from there


----------



## iceyman

Merry Christmas fellas


----------



## shawn_

Merry Christmas !!


----------



## Petr51488

Exactly what I wanted. Light dusting on the lawn- nothing on the sidewalks or roads. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## YourBudAl

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Mike_C

Few inches here, just finishing up. Merry Christmas boys


----------



## V_Scapes

Scraped and salted all but 1 commercial. Another easy one in the books, enjoy the day everyone.


----------



## djt1029

Did all the commercials, came home exchanged with the girlfriend now I'm going back to bed. Merry Christmas guys


----------



## iceyman

Its chilly out there now.. say goodbye to above 32 for the next 12-14 days .. and the models are crapping on our storms for late week but they have been crap themselves so maybe they will come back.. dont need 2’s just solid 6” and im happy


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Its chilly out there now.. say goodbye to above 32 for the next 12-14 days .. and the models are crapping on our storms for late week but they have been crap themselves so maybe they will come back.. dont need 2's just solid 6" and im happy


Good was supposed to go to Georgia for new years, kinda hoping that one goes away.


----------



## J.Ricci

Merry Christmas, nothing but rain here. Also hoping the one for the end of the week either goes away or ends early enough that we're done by late afternoon new years eve. Anyway I'm off to go stay out of my wife's way while she cooks


----------



## shawn_

Where did everyone get snow today? Nothing here in Monmouth county


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Where did everyone get snow today? Nothing here in Monmouth county


North lol


----------



## truckie80

Got snow here in northern bergen county on the rockland border. Hardly anything but enough for commercials and to salt the driveways that get it. Merry Christmas


----------



## treeguyry

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## iceyman

Euro and gfs both back to a storm for weekend. Just different timing.. one thing fir sure is its gona be bitter


----------



## iceyman

As the model wheel turns.. gfs has nada and cmc has a 2-4 deal for sat.. euro coming up


----------



## to_buy

At least this feels like winter now, all the other years were eerie with the warm weather in December. Past few years made me feel global warming was a big scare, not sure if it is but I like normal.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> As the model wheel turns.. gfs has nada and cmc has a 2-4 deal for sat.. euro coming up


Looking like another 1-3 right now, still lots of time for change tho


----------



## kawasaki guy

Went from 1-3 to approx 1" on weather channel here, will see what comes of it.


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> Went from 1-3 to approx 1" on weather channel here, will see what comes of it.


Weather channel who? Lol its gona be a higher ratio snow. Ukie cmc euro all show 1-3, 2-4 right now.. gfs by istelf hopefully without a clue


----------



## crazyboy

Honestly would be ok with just a salt run this weekend, family stuff to be done but after that bring it on.


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Weather channel who? Lol its gona be a higher ratio snow. Ukie cmc euro all show 1-3, 2-4 right now.. gfs by istelf hopefully without a clue


To be fair they've been right on the last few storms when the social media pages have been wrong or at least overblown. Whatever we do get this weekend will be powder though


----------



## djt1029

Tomorrow and Friday we'll be doing the best we can on the last few cleanups, whoever we don't get to and whatever gets left at the houses we do make it to will just have to wait for spring most likely. Even if we only get another inch or two Saturday it's going to take weeks to melt at the rate this last ones been going.


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> To be fair they've been right on the last few storms when the social media pages have been wrong or at least overblown. Whatever we do get this weekend will be powder though


Usually they are just late to the party. Not just weather channel but tvv news in general. I moved 2 months ago and now had to get fios and cant get weather channel anymore.. not happy.. i loved it just for the in storm coverage


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Usually they are just late to the party. Not just weather channel but tvv news in general. I moved 2 months ago and now had to get fios and cant get weather channel anymore.. not happy.. i loved it just for the in storm coverage


I don't bother with the weather channel either but I was glued to it when Harvey hit Texas. Excellent Storm reporting


----------



## Petr51488

J.Ricci said:


> To be fair they've been right on the last few storms when the social media pages have been wrong or at least overblown. Whatever we do get this weekend will be powder though


Exactly. Everyone craps on weather channel but they are the only ones who will change their forecast hours before a storm. It makes no sense to me how everyone else can put out a final call map more than 24 hours before a storm. So much can change and they will rarely come back on and say - hey this storm isn't what we thought because they're too afraid to piss people off ( talking about social media forums) weather channel has been right enough for me to keep them as a credible weather source. Their hour by hour weather is also good during he storm when most- if not all- places post things from days before and just leave it. Accuweather is terrible with the hour by hour.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> I don't bother with the weather channel either but I was glued to it when Harvey hit Texas. Excellent Storm reporting


Freaking nutjobs they are.. i have a cousin who is a meteorologist for a big network and does stuff during big events for twc.. couple years ago her crew lived out of a walmart in ny during the 10' lake effect event. They covered the whole time.. ya no thanks


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Exactly. Everyone ****s on weather channel but they are the only ones who will change their forecast hours before a storm. It makes no sense to me how everyone else can put out a final call map more than 24 hours before a storm. So much can change and they will rarely come back on and say - hey this storm isn't what we thought because they're too afraid to piss people off ( talking about social media forums) weather channel has been right enough for me to keep them as a credible weather source. Their hour by hour weather is also good during he storm when most- if not all- places post things from days before and just leave it. Accuweather is terrible with the hour by hour.


The radar has gotten alot better thus the hourly live forecasting has gotten extremely better over the last couple years as well. Honestly twc just doesnt have enough info in the week to days leading up to a storm. Mainly because models are all over the place which i understand but i like to have a clue what the potential is. The running joke in my friend group chat is i tell them when its gona snow before the news does.. which is basically 98% tru.


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> The radar has gotten alot better thus the hourly live forecasting has gotten extremely better over the last couple years as well. Honestly twc just doesnt have enough info in the week to days leading up to a storm. Mainly because models are all over the place which i understand but i like to have a clue what the potential is. The running joke in my friend group chat is i tell them when its gona snow before the news does.. which is basically 98% tru.


Yea, their radar is good. In regards to the storms leading weeks up- there is so much that can happen in a week. No one can get the weather right the day before so how accurate is a storm a week in advance? Just like this weekend storm. Everyone's been talking a week ago how it's going to be a big storm etc. now look at it- slightly more than a dusting lol but again- it can change so why hype it up or even care more than a week out? Yea if you do it every time - you might get one right eventually by luck lol


----------



## J.Ricci

Petr51488 said:


> Exactly. Everyone craps on weather channel but they are the only ones who will change their forecast hours before a storm. It makes no sense to me how everyone else can put out a final call map more than 24 hours before a storm. So much can change and they will rarely come back on and say - hey this storm isn't what we thought because they're too afraid to piss people off ( talking about social media forums) weather channel has been right enough for me to keep them as a credible weather source. Their hour by hour weather is also good during he storm when most- if not all- places post things from days before and just leave it. Accuweather is terrible with the hour by hour.


I like the concept of the social media weather pages, but I really don't like them in general. EPAWA is decent, weather NJ or whatever he calls him self now I really don't like. I don't like that they merged together. He's always overdramatic and hypes storms up to levels that are never going to happen. Over the years theres been a ton of times he's said more than double any other network/page has said and we end up with even less than the others are predicting. Them getting storms wrong is one thing, but refusing to admit it even when it's extremely obvious they were way off is annoying. The most accurate way to plan ahead is figure it will be somewhere in between Facebook, TWC and the news networks



iceyman said:


> The radar has gotten alot better thus the hourly live forecasting has gotten extremely better over the last couple years as well. Honestly twc just doesnt have enough info in the week to days leading up to a storm. Mainly because models are all over the place which i understand but i like to have a clue what the potential is. The running joke in my friend group chat is i tell them when its gona snow before the news does.. which is basically 98% tru.


Definitely nice that they pick up on storms well in advance, but it would be nice if they just chilled out a little, swallowed some pride and admitted when they have something wrong, or would just drop it when a potential storm obviously is turning into a miss.


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> I like the concept of the social media weather pages, but I really don't like them in general. EPAWA is decent, weather NJ or whatever he calls him self now I really don't like. I don't like that they merged together. He's always overdramatic and hypes storms up to levels that are never going to happen. Over the years theres been a ton of times he's said more than double any other network/page has said and we end up with even less than the others are predicting. Them getting storms wrong is one thing, but refusing to admit it even when it's extremely obvious they were way off is annoying. The most accurate way to plan ahead is figure it will be somewhere in between Facebook, TWC and the news networks
> 
> Definitely nice that they pick up on storms well in advance, but it would be nice if they just chilled out a little, swallowed some pride and admitted when they have something wrong, or would just drop it when a potential storm obviously is turning into a miss.


I follow zero facebook pages for that reason. Forums i follow have meteorologists and hobbyists from all over that give thoughts instead of forcing predictions and maps down your throat. I like to get opinions from as many guys as i can than go from there. The hypesters are all for clicks


----------



## V_Scapes

I used to read along to americanwx.com, didn't really understand alot of the discussion but it was interesting. I stopped following cause they'd be talking about storms a month out, that'll drive you crazy lol.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> I used to read along to americanwx.com, didn't really understand alot of the discussion but it was interesting. I stopped following cause they'd be talking about storms a month out, that'll drive you crazy lol.


33andrain . Com alot of talented guys on there.. yea they have long range threads but also individual threads within 4 days of storm. 10x better than amwx


----------



## Mike_C

Reading anything more than 10 days out will make you nuts, 7 days is my cutoff for buying into anything, if it's more than that I won't even pay attention, 5-7 days out are grain of salt days. I've been skimming forums for a few years now, they're great as long as you don't take them too seriously until then. Two of my daughters follow weather NJ on Facebook and it amazes me people think he's good. He got sandy right, so did a few other pages and Lee Goldberg on ch7. He's not the weather messiah


----------



## V_Scapes

Of all the TV stations around here ch7 is one of the best in my opinion. Their forecasts are usually pretty thorough and they don't hype anything up.


----------



## Randall Ave

When the blonde was on channel 11, she was pretty good. Bernie Rayno's vids are good, he really gets into it. All I no is its gonna be cold.


----------



## J.Ricci

Lee Goldberg and Bill Evans are good, I trust their forecasts and I like that when they're wrong they admit it which is rare to find in anyone regardless of line of work. The chick with the **** on ch7 is decent too


----------



## Mike_C

Frigid this morning, another day of early morning ice patrol. We're going to attempt to get some work done today but we'll see how that works out



J.Ricci said:


> Lee Goldberg and Bill Evans are good, I trust their forecasts and I like that when they're wrong they admit it which is rare to find in anyone regardless of line of work.* The chick with the **** on ch7* is decent too


Amy Freeze. They should just walk her out eveynight to point at the map. I agree though Lee Goldberg and Bill Evans are the only ones on tv that are really worth watching now


----------



## iceyman

Saturday night trending better


----------



## Randall Ave

It's 12 degrees out here. But, the state police are out pulling trucks over on rt 46 in ledge wood. Doing Inspections.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> It's 12 degrees out here. But, the state police are out pulling trucks over on rt 46 in ledge wood. Doing Inspections.


The money train needs to keep on rolling


----------



## Randall Ave

He had two mason dumps pulled over. Two different companies. I took the long way back.


----------



## J.Ricci

Real feel of 3 degrees here, working right on the bay today. Not fun, thank god for heated cabs in machines


----------



## shawn_

Cold out here today , I hate when it's this cold and we get no snow .


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Cold out here today , I hate when it's this cold and we get no snow .


Saturday.. all im asking for is 3"! Lol has a chance


----------



## iceyman

Euro just spit out storm of the century for jan 3-5.. 6 days out but models have had a storm for this period for daysss.. well see where it goes from here


----------



## Randall Ave

Well I'm doing a blown turbo on a moving truck, will not fit inside. Did a flat on a trailer this morning. Gun was freezing up. Just did a jump start on a new international. Turned down a broken down bus with no air pressure on Rt 80. Didn't hate myself that much.


----------



## truckie80

iceyman said:


> Euro just spit out storm of the century for jan 3-5.. 6 days out but models have had a storm for this period for daysss.. well see where it goes from here


And we were supposed to get a huge one this weekend too....


----------



## iceyman

truckie80 said:


> And we were supposed to get a huge one this weekend too....


Hence the well see where it goes from here


----------



## V_Scapes

Keep sending me these little **** storms,y'all can have storms of the century. Epawa map is at coating to inch here. Looks like a nice daytime event.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Keep sending me these little **** storms,y'all can have storms of the century. Epawa map is at coating to inch here. Looks like a nice daytime event.


Amen. Like these storms, 3-6ers work too


----------



## Randall Ave

I like the big ones, things break, and it can get interesting.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Amen. Like these storms, 3-6ers work too


I wud be thrilled with a 4" storm .. but here lately its either 1.5 or 11.5


----------



## J.Ricci

Glad this weekend's a small one since one of my subs is out of town. Will be nice for it to be nice and light for once, that never happens here


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Glad this weekend's a small one since one of my subs is out of town. Will be nice for it to be nice and light for once, that never happens here


Whatever falls will be fine crystally powder


----------



## Randall Ave

All I know is I ain't gonna be at Time Square freezen my nuggies off.


----------



## shawn_

I'm good on storm of century. I am content with 3-6" .... but bring it on anyways.


----------



## PALS Landscapin

There saying Jan 2-5 something good could be coming.


----------



## Randall Ave

Wensday night into Thursday maybe. What ever comes, it's gonna stick.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

It's a broken record... 7-10 days out they say snows coming, 4-6 days later they say it shifted but the one 7-10 days out looks promising. 4-6 days later repeat, and repeat, and repeat until the Season is over. 

With that said, some people on that 33andrain site iceman referenced were trying to say why we can't compare the one they're looking at for next week to all of the others. Most of the talk is way over my knowledge level though.


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Whatever falls will be fine crystally powder


Those are and far between here so it'll be nice


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Whatever falls will be fine crystally powder


Perfect, backpack blowers for the walkways get me off the road earlier


----------



## iceyman

PALS Landscapin said:


> There saying Jan 2-5 something good could be coming.


More like 4-5.


k1768 said:


> It's a broken record... 7-10 days out they say snows coming, 4-6 days later they say it shifted but the one 7-10 days out looks promising. 4-6 days later repeat, and repeat, and repeat until the Season is over.
> 
> With that said, some people on that 33andrain site iceman referenced were trying to say why we can't compare the one they're looking at for next week to all of the others. Most of the talk is way over my knowledge level though.


way over my knowledge as well.. whats great about that site is they explain each frame of a model run and why it is better or worse for a ec snowstorm. Not just looking at snow maps


----------



## Kevin_NJ

They've all but stopped talking about tomorrow, but plenty of chatter for next week.

One guy says it looks to be going out to sea now. Still a long ways out.


----------



## Randall Ave

It should be illegal for them to even mention snow till two days out.


----------



## J.Ricci

I heard the same about next week potentially missing also. Monday I'll start paying attention to whatever they say about next week, until then it's just chatter


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> I heard the same about next week potentially missing also. Monday I'll start paying attention to whatever they say about next week, until then it's just chatter


Yea the models will have a run with snow then out to sea. Still long ways away


----------



## Mike_C

Wrapped up work until after the new year aside from whatever we end up doing with tomorrows storm. No end in sight for the cold getting close to being too cold to hardscape


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Wrapped up work until after the new year aside from whatever we end up doing with tomorrows storm. No end in sight for the cold getting close to being too cold to hardscape


The ground is frozen here now.. must make it difficult.. and the warm 2nd half of January is starting to look not as warm


----------



## J.Ricci

Propane heaters can only extend hardscape season so much, we just did some machine work and trimmed a ton of trees this week, think I'm taking all next week off unless it snows. Could use a little hibernation time


----------



## iceyman

Snow creeping into c/s nj now .. need the coastal low to form asap to give us 2+


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Snow creeping into c/s nj now .. need the coastal low to form asap to give us 2+


Well is the coastal low forming or are we going too get screwed.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

The last two events started much later than called for and under-performed to just met the low end predictions. I'd like to think that since this one started earlier it will over-perform; but I know better.


----------



## shawn_

k1768 said:


> The last two events started much later than called for and under-performed to just met the low end predictions. I'd like to think that since this one started earlier it will over-perform; but I know better.


I was thinking the same thing when it was actually being pushed backward not forward on the time table .


----------



## djt1029

Dropping some of the smallest flakes I've ever seen


----------



## to_buy

Randall Ave said:


> It should be illegal for them to even mention snow till two days out.


I freakin agree, all those computer don't mean a thing


----------



## S_Marino87

Tiny flakes here, back and forth between light and moderate.


----------



## V_Scapes

Steady light snow here with just a good coating on the ground. Should be just enough to scrape once it's over.

Mid week storms looks OTS at this point, southern low is too fast moving.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Well is the coastal low forming or are we going too get screwed.


Probably to help out LI lol im hoping to get to 2".. we have a chance


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Steady light snow here with just a good coating on the ground. Should be just enough to scrape once it's over.
> 
> Mid week storms looks OTS at this point, southern low is too fast moving.


Its on its way back.. has trended 400 miles west since yesterday afternoon


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I've got a good 3-4" here. Just waiting on the call/text to go out.


----------



## snowpushers

About 1" here, stopped snowing, sun trying to poke through.


----------



## J.Ricci

Snow's light as a feather, flying through the routes


----------



## kawasaki guy

2" of light fluffy snow in Ocean City.


----------



## LAB INC

Well heading home from FL in two hours after being away since last week. I can’t say I am going to miss the nice warm weather, hoping we get some storms when I get back. Anything in the works? My guys went out today to salt from what they told me.


----------



## Mike_C

LAB INC said:


> Well heading home from FL in two hours after being away since last week. I can't say I am going to miss the nice warm weather, hoping we get some storms when I get back. Anything in the works? My guys went out today to salt from what they told me.


Possibly late in the week, could be completely out to sea too though


----------



## V_Scapes

Just about a full run through everything, some sites where marginal but we scraped anyway since it's so cold.


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> Possibly late in the week, could be completely out to sea too though


I did just hear that as well. I would like to get out and start plowing, personally I have not been out this year.


----------



## djt1029

Skipped a handful of residentials but did everywhere else. Less than an inch of powder, went nice and quick


----------



## iceyman

1.5 of nice blower.. plowed all commercials .. let hope the good trends for next weeks storms continues


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I did a full run. Ranged between 2-4" nice to not chase watery slush around; snow was crunching under tires it was so cold. 

Haven't made it through the dozen or so new pages on 33andrain yet to see what next week is currently looking like. I did consciously push my piles back a little further today knowing it wasn't melting anytime soon and just in case we do get nailed next week.


----------



## iceyman

k1768 said:


> I did a full run. Ranged between 2-4" nice to not chase watery slush around; snow was crunching under tires it was so cold.
> 
> Haven't made it through the dozen or so new pages on 33andrain yet to see what next week is currently looking like. I did consciously push my piles back a little further today knowing it wasn't melting anytime soon and just in case we do get nailed next week.


Well you can start with models at 1030.. gfs and cmc.. euro at 1 am.. most had big storms just off the coast grazing us. Ensemble members in decent agreement.. it has trended back after disastrous runs yesterday afternoon.


----------



## V_Scapes

Getting some very light snow here that's been sticking. Looks like my alarm is getting set for early tomorrow morning


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Well you can start with models at 1030.. gfs and cmc.. euro at 1 am.. most had big storms just off the coast grazing us. Ensemble members in decent agreement.. it has trended back after disastrous runs yesterday afternoon.


So it's still way too far out to have a good idea. And it could be another one that keeps shifting right up to the day of.


----------



## djt1029

Crap got another real, real light coating. Just enough for me to have to go out and check/spot salt commercials. Going to head out now get it over with so I don't have to set an alarm for the morning


----------



## V_Scapes

We got a dusting too. If it wasn't so cold I would've let the sun take care of it, just got back from salting.


----------



## Mike_C

Salted this morning also, went through a lot of material this storm


----------



## V_Scapes

Just got a call from a church we used to service for years, they want us back after the guy doing it had some trouble with the boys in blueThumbs Up


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> Just got a call from a church we used to service for years, they want us back after the guy doing it had some trouble with the boys in blueThumbs Up


Did you up the old prices?


----------



## crazyboy

This is apparently the year of broken truck parts, grrrrrrr!!!! Damn salt and rust!


----------



## J.Ricci

Spot salted again today, went really heavy on the restaurants and bars that will be open tonight. Little extra CYA is always good.


----------



## Randall Ave

crazyboy said:


> This is apparently the year of broken truck parts, grrrrrrr!!!! Damn salt and rust!


What happened?


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> Did you up the old prices?


I most certainly will.


----------



## crazyboy

Randall Ave said:


> What happened?


My guys managed to snap the rear driveshaft on the 350 just in front of the rear ujoint, not even enough metal left there to get a good weld in, but salt has done some significant damage to the truck so it's not their fault.


----------



## iceyman

Still major uncertainty for weds/Thursday storm. 100 miles west and we have a nice snow.. 100 miles east and we have another cold winter day. Today the pieces come onshore so we shud have a better handle on it tonite


----------



## Randall Ave

crazyboy said:


> My guys managed to snap the rear driveshaft on the 350 just in front of the rear ujoint, not even enough metal left there to get a good weld in, but salt has done some significant damage to the truck so it's not their fault.


My F250, the front shaft broke from rust. It's a 2001. Been sitting for two years. I'm going to try to resurrect it.


----------



## kawasaki guy

1-3 inches more Wednesday night into Thursday AM.


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> 1-3 inches more Wednesday night into Thursday AM.


Depending on model u could get alot more than that.. should get alot clearer tonite


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Or nothing. Typical. 
Few reports have said we won't know for sure until day of/hours before. To be honest, I respect that more than BS hype.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mabey you guys on the coast, us, nothing I think. But this coming weekend, the weather channel is showing a high of 6 for Saturday up here.


----------



## iceyman

k1768 said:


> Or nothing. Typical.
> Few reports have said we won't know for sure until day of/hours before. To be honest, I respect that more than BS hype.


Hes in cape may. Close to the coast and further south woukd benefit him greatly from a storm riding the coast and then gets shunted ots. Especially with this setuo


----------



## J.Ricci

Could be an interesting storm, being right on the coast definitely could make or break it. Tonights models should tell us a lot more, NAM just kicked it way east but plenty of other models to come and there's still time. 6.1 Inches would be absolutely perfect if you ask me


----------



## kawasaki guy

We will see...

Weather NJ is not putting out any maps until tomorrow, and say it is too early to call.
NOAA says 1-3" Wed night.


----------



## shawn_

It's gonna kaboom


----------



## kawasaki guy

BTW, anyone towards SNJ selling an 8' dump insert.


----------



## V_Scapes

I'm not buying into any BS right now, no one will know until the two lows phase.


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> We will see...
> 
> Weather NJ is not putting out any maps until tomorrow, and say it is too early to call.
> NOAA says 1-3" Wed night.


Way to early with the models up til now.. well see if a consensus can start to form.. been all over the place til now


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> I'm not buying into any BS right now, no one will know until the two lows phase.


At first we wanted a triple phase like euro showed 3 days ago.. now we dont want an early phase as it will force everything east. Crazy storm to track


----------



## J.Ricci

I'm buying into a 3-6 type storm, but not into the hype beyond that. That said I would also not even be a little surprised if we end up with just a dusting


----------



## Petr51488

I’ll be happy with another 1” storm lol


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> I'm buying into a 3-6 type storm, but not into the hype beyond that. That said I would also not even be a little surprised if we end up with just a dusting


Just add the possibility of a bigger storm and u hit the nail on the head lol honestly hoping for 4.1 and anything else will be bonus


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> ?


Do you wear gloves when working outside in this cold? This is my time to do repair work/updates to my shops and my hands get chopped to pieces. Ill look down and see blood pouring but didn't even realize i cut myself. I feel that with gloves i sometimes cant do what i need to with bare hands. Cant imagine mechanics


----------



## V_Scapes

Still not seeing anything exciting with any of the forecasts. Epawa is not thrilled at all with it.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Still not seeing anything exciting with any of the forecasts. Epawa is not thrilled at all with it.


Well either the meso models will be right or the globals -cmc(which has a storm) .. gfs running now


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Still not seeing anything exciting with any of the forecasts. Epawa is not thrilled at all with it.


Thats also because noone had a clue what this storm will do . They dont want to say 8-12 and have it drop 2 or vice versa


----------



## iceyman

Gfs trending west


----------



## UniqueTouch

Yea the weather forecasters are tired of being wrong and now they don’t want to say anything. Two days ago a lady on there said im pretty sure it’s going out to sea and then yesterday she says I’m pretty sure just the coast. Two storms ago they didn’t even say anything and then all of a sudden we get 3 inches lol. I just go by what you guys say, your all better then the forecasters anyway. ( True statement)


----------



## kawasaki guy

Truck is getting a brake line and an oil change today, finished by Thursday AM at the very latest.

I might get the space heater out and change the oil in the ATV and snow blower, but it is pretty cold.


----------



## Randall Ave

This is why you put the fuel conditioner in the tank, and not leave it on the shelf. Changed that for a guy on Rt. 80 this morning.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> This is why you put the fuel conditioner in the tank, and not leave it on the shelf. Changed that for a guy on Rt. 80 this morning.
> View attachment 176112


fuel filter froze?


----------



## iceyman

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM WEDNESDAY EVENING THROUGHTHURSDAY EVENING

* WHAT...HEAVY SNOW POSSIBLE. PLAN ON DIFFICULT TRAVEL CONDITIONS,

INCLUDING DURING THE MORNING COMMUTE ON THURSDAY. TOTAL SNOW

ACCUMULATIONS OF 4 TO 6 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE.

* WHERE...PORTIONS OF CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN NEW JERSEY.

* WHEN...WEDNESDAY NIGHT THROUGH LATE THURSDAY AFTERNOON.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS...STRONG WINDS MAY RESULT IN CONSIDERABLE

BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. SIGNIFICANT REDUCTIONS IN VISIBILITY

ARE POSSIBLE.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT

SNOW, SLEET OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL. CONTINUE

TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.

Issuing Office: Philadelphia

Source: National Weather Service

Issued: Tue, Jan 2, 11:56 AM EST


----------



## kawasaki guy

Looks like I will be out by mid morning Thursday.


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> Looks like I will be out by mid morning Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 176119


God im cold just looking at that .. gona be windy and cold.. cover up


----------



## iceyman

How does it perform. We might be getting the rest of an hoa that we already have half of.. but its miles more of sidewalks. Need to start thinking of a machine instead of shovels


----------



## Randall Ave

kawasaki guy said:


> fuel filter froze?


Diesel fuel gelled. Fuel looked like it was full of crystals.


----------



## Randall Ave

kawasaki guy said:


> Looks like I will be out by mid morning Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 176119


Where's the coffee cup holder?


----------



## kawasaki guy

iceyman said:


> How does it perform. We might be getting the rest of an hoa that we already have half of.. but its miles more of sidewalks. Need to start thinking of a machine instead of shovels


It performs really well. The plow is made by Swisher, and it is the exact width of an average 4'ish sidewalk when angled all the way to one side. It is 500CC 4wd, so it is going to take a lot of snow to even slow it down.

This is the biggest place I do with it. Everything else is small 2 car driveway residential properties


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> It performs really well. The plow is made by Swisher, and it is the exact width of an average 4'ish sidewalk when angled all the way to one side. It is 500CC 4wd, so it is going to take a lot of snow to even slow it down.
> 
> This is the biggest place I do with it. Everything else is small 2 car driveway residential properties
> View attachment 176120


U sub or work for urself


----------



## kawasaki guy

iceyman said:


> U sub or work for urself


I work for myself. I don't do too much snow removal, and all of my snow removal customers are also landscaping accounts. Very seasonal here, and I think more than not are seasonal summer only people, so it is really only the year rounders, and the two condo buildings.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> How does it perform. We might be getting the rest of an hoa that we already have half of.. but its miles more of sidewalks. Need to start thinking of a machine instead of shovels


Those ventracs are supposed to be deadly


----------



## V_Scapes

Epawa map is out, southern areas are going to get a healthy snowfall


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> Epawa map is out, southern areas are going to get a healthy snowfall


I've noticed a lot of the weather guys saying they "don't know" and " lot can change" either a little or a lot. Weathernj did say it could go either way. Still too soon to lock in on anything. The only thing that everyone agrees on is how cold it's going to be after. Also weather channel is downplaying this a lot.


----------



## J.Ricci

6-8" here in according to EPAWA, who knows though I could see it being significantly less



V_Scapes said:


> Those ventracs are supposed to be deadly


They're pretty slick machines, I looked at one this past fall but the price was insane


----------



## iceyman

Trend has been our friend


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Trend has been our friend
> 
> View attachment 176136


If you're on the beach. Up here, well, time will tell.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> If you're on the beach. Up here, well, time will tell.


Hey nw areas went from a cloudy day to possible snow so its your friend also


----------



## V_Scapes

Good I'm happy with a ,1-3" storm. Going to get a price on a western styker tomorrow


----------



## djt1029

Seems like the consensus for here is around 1-3 / 2-4. Quick hitter and powder should be a nice combo


----------



## LAB INC

Who you going to see Gary at FDR?


V_Scapes said:


> Good I'm happy with a ,1-3" storm. Going to get a price on a western styker tomorrow


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Good I'm happy with a ,1-3" storm. Going to get a price on a western styker tomorrow


I'm thinking an inch or two here at most. Gas or electric on the spreader?


----------



## Petr51488

This will be a powder storm right?


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> This will be a powder storm right?


Wind blown powder


----------



## Mike_C

Not much coming our way here from what I've seen. Latest run shows almost nothing this far west. If we get to salt I'll be happy. More concerned about getting out of the extreme cold pattern



Petr51488 said:


> This will be a powder storm right?


Absolutely


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> Not much coming our way here from what I've seen. Latest run shows almost nothing this far west. If we get to salt I'll be happy. More concerned about getting out of the extreme cold pattern
> 
> Absolutely


Getting out of the cold? I have never delt with so many fuel gelled crap in one day in years, and the weekend is gonna suck. I think the wifes headen south without me.


----------



## Petr51488

Randall Ave said:


> Getting out of the cold? I have never delt with so many fuel gelled crap in one day in years, and the weekend is gonna suck. I think the wifes headen south without me.


I don't understand why people can't just add the anti gel into their tanks. It's GOING to happen.


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC said:


> Who you going to see Gary at FDR?


Yes hes set up all my trucks never had a problem



Randall Ave said:


> I'm thinking an inch or two here at most. Gas or electric on the spreader?


Electric. Debating between a tornado or styker, I like that the tornado is poly and has covers


----------



## Randall Ave

On the Tornados, keep the rear connections clean and greased, I've re wired all the towns Tornados from corrosion.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> If you're on the beach. Up here, well, time will tell.


Seems like we are going to be hit here at the seashore. Good thing I bought gas yesterday.


----------



## kawasaki guy

kawasaki guy said:


> Seems like we are going to be hit here at the seashore. Good thing I bought gas yesterday.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Yes hes set up all my trucks never had a problem
> 
> Yes they are good at FDR, that's who we use. Always had good luck.
> Electric. Debating between a tornado or styker, I like that the tornado is poly and has covers


----------



## iceyman

Just to show how powerful this storm is the hurricane hunters are going in tomorrow. 100 miles in low placement and how far the precip field extends will make huge impacts on totals. Add in ratios and it will be interesting. Obviously nw is looking at less then se nj in this setuo


----------



## Randall Ave

It just needs to move 50 miles west. Watching the news, Florida is issueing winter storm warnings. The wind chills after this is going to be below -20.


----------



## shawn_

Hope it keeps trending west so the coast gets more


----------



## iceyman

24 hours out.. gfs 3". Nam 16"


----------



## shawn_

Wow , that's kinda pathetic lol


----------



## kawasaki guy

http://www.weathernj.com/jan-2-coastal-snow-storm-a-go/


----------



## Malko Tree Experts

Hey guys! Im in Union County and have heard everything from 1"-3" to 8"-12"+ possible. Either way we should have a plowable snow


----------



## iceyman

Most if not all of nj should be plowing.


----------



## iceyman

Gfs getting snowier


----------



## Petr51488

You guys seem to be the only ones hyping up this storm lol everyone says 1-3”


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> You guys seem to be the only ones hyping up this storm lol everyone says 1-3"


Just putting out what the models show.. and now basically all show monmouth county at 6+.. at this point im ready to guarantee we get 6" here.. the storm is in florida right now and we can visually see what its doing. 1-3 maybe for nw nj but not for c/s nj and the coast


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> You guys seem to be the only ones hyping up this storm lol everyone says 1-3"


----------



## djt1029

Petr51488 said:


> You guys seem to be the only ones hyping up this storm lol everyone says 1-3"


Even a snowier gfs has us in 3" here in bergen. This is central/south jerseys storm from the looks of it


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> View attachment 176182


I saw this map- they said they'll be changing it- not sure whether totals up or down. I'm in Bergen county. So north east nj. Who knows- maybe by tonight everyone else will bump up there totals- but for the last almost 24 hours the totals around here are 1-3".theres also no winter storm warning a or watches posted. Figured they'd be up by now.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> I saw this map- they said they'll be changing it- not sure whether totals up or down. I'm in Bergen county. So north east nj. Who knows- maybe by tonight everyone else will bump up there totals- but for the last almost 24 hours the totals around here are 1-3".theres also no winter storm warning a or watches posted. Figured they'd be up by now.


Everyones been 1-3 to be safe.. models were erratic but all trending to snowier solutions. We had a wsw for 3-6 since yesterday


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Everyones been 1-3 to be safe.. models were erratic but all trending to snowier solutions. We had a wsw for 3-6 since yesterday


Where are you located?


----------



## YourBudAl

Looking for opinions on how to handle this situation with a couple of my residential clients. I have them contracted for snow clearing from 2 inches up. But the last 2 storms we received were just at 2 inch mark and were questionable, though the totals were reported at 2 inches. I pull up on the house and they are already done. What would you do? 
I really don't mind if the customer calls me and says they will handle this storm but for me to drive to a neighborhood and find 5 of the 6 driveways I'm supposed to do already done defeats the purpose of me going there. Just so much driving around. Maybe next year only offer seasonal contracts?


----------



## iceyman

YourBudAl said:


> Looking for opinions on how to handle this situation with a couple of my residential clients. I have them contracted for snow clearing from 2 inches up. But the last 2 storms we received were just at 2 inch mark and were questionable, though the totals were reported at 2 inches. I pull up on the house and they are already done. What would you do?
> I really don't mind if the customer calls me and says they will handle this storm but for me to drive to a neighborhood and find 5 of the 6 driveways I'm supposed to do already done defeats the purpose of me going there. Just so much driving around. Maybe next year only offer seasonal contracts?


Yea crappy part about driveways


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Where are you located?


Englishtown


----------



## iceyman

Nws on the way up


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> Nws on the way up
> 
> View attachment 176186


And ne nj is done by upton not mt holly thats why its blank


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Hope everyone had a a happy new year. 
Latest 12z euro map.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Hope everyone had a a happy new year.
> Latest 12z euro map.
> 
> View attachment 176187


Global models were a disgrace so far this storm


----------



## Mike_C

YourBudAl said:


> Looking for opinions on how to handle this situation with a couple of my residential clients. I have them contracted for snow clearing from 2 inches up. But the last 2 storms we received were just at 2 inch mark and were questionable, though the totals were reported at 2 inches. I pull up on the house and they are already done. What would you do?
> I really don't mind if the customer calls me and says they will handle this storm but for me to drive to a neighborhood and find 5 of the 6 driveways I'm supposed to do already done defeats the purpose of me going there. Just so much driving around. Maybe next year only offer seasonal contracts?


Residentials suck there isn't much you can do about it unfortunately.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Global models were a disgrace so far this storm


Yes they have. Hopefully only 2-3" here, The little ones are fun.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Mike_C said:


> Residentials suck there isn't much you can do about it unfortunately.


Tell them if they don't call and you show up then they get charged 1/2 for drive time. 
Stop by fee.


----------



## Petr51488

YourBudAl said:


> Looking for opinions on how to handle this situation with a couple of my residential clients. I have them contracted for snow clearing from 2 inches up. But the last 2 storms we received were just at 2 inch mark and were questionable, though the totals were reported at 2 inches. I pull up on the house and they are already done. What would you do?
> I really don't mind if the customer calls me and says they will handle this storm but for me to drive to a neighborhood and find 5 of the 6 driveways I'm supposed to do already done defeats the purpose of me going there. Just so much driving around. Maybe next year only offer seasonal contracts?


All I do is residential ( with the exception of 3) . I had this problem many years ago. Not anymore. You send out a letter stating that either you do all the storms or they do. If it's done when you show up- they get charged. It's that simple. Also- explain that you cannot give a time when you will be there. I got those phone calls all the time. If you're on my list it will get done.


----------



## V_Scapes

Winter weather advisory is saying 2-5 for us


----------



## Randall Ave

Finally getting a five minute break, What the heck is a bomb cyclone, that is what Fox news is calling this. I'm still in the 3" range. You guys on the coast are going to have some fun.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Finally getting a five minute break, What the heck is a bomb cyclone, that is what Fox news is calling this. I'm still in the 3" range. You guys on the coast are going to have some fun.


When the lows finally phase and the pressure drops


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> When the lows finally phase and the pressure drops


This storms looks to start here in north jersey around 5 am and finish by 1?


----------



## djt1029

3-6 here according to ch 7, seems like that basically is the consensus. Wind is going to be annoying. Ends in real early afternoon though


----------



## J.Ricci

I've seen everything from 4-8 to 10-14 for here at the coast. I'm hoping for either 6.1 or 9.1 powder stopping at a good time, other than the wind it should be a good one


----------



## J.Ricci

Petr51488 said:


> This storms looks to start here in north jersey around 5 am and finish by 1?


Seems like most of the state's cleared out between noon and 2, don't get a lot of bigger storms where we can get to sleep at a normal time


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Seems like most of the state's cleared out between noon and 2, don't get a lot of bigger storms where we can get to sleep at a normal time


Depends how much we get.. those 2's its a couple day deal.. drifting will make a mess and we will have to clean up our cleanups


----------



## J.Ricci

True, I'm already expecting to have to wake up at the crack of dawn all weekend to clean up drifting though


----------



## truckie80

Looks like a 3-6er here, I know it's a much bigger storm in other parts of the state but apparently weather NJ counts a foot of less of snow as kaboom now? Also if I hear "bomb cyclone" one more time anywhere I swear. It's an effin' snow storm, blizzard conditions for some, doesn't need some weird name. Lets see what they come up with Friday to name the cold on Saturday

End rant


----------



## truckie80

NYC schools are closed hope everywhere in Jersey follows along with that, less cars on the road the better



Petr51488 said:


> All I do is residential ( with the exception of 3) . I had this problem many years ago. Not anymore. You send out a letter stating that either you do all the storms or they do. If it's done when you show up- they get charged. It's that simple. Also- explain that you cannot give a time when you will be there. I got those phone calls all the time. If you're on my list it will get done.


Same boat here, I do 7 commercial and everything else is residential, they get charged if we do it, and charged if we don't. I like when we pull up and find somewhere done now, free money


----------



## Kevin_NJ

truckie80 said:


> Lets see what they come up with Friday to name the cold on Saturday


I already have names for it; but no need to bring MJD into this thread.


----------



## kawasaki guy

http://www.weathernj.com/dec-3-kaboom-winter-storm-approaching/

Hearing different things different places, but if JC is right:

payup

And is what I am prepping for.


----------



## sota

This could be an actual storm I get to plow and make money in.


----------



## Mike_C

Seems like 2-4 for the most part here


----------



## Petr51488

Something tells me this isn’t going to be what it’s hyped up to be. Weather channel finally bumped up their totals.


----------



## S_Marino87

3-6 here, 6.0 would be nice so I could double bill it. That said, I'm not expert, but I would think with this cold dry air in place we could see some Virga and winds


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Something tells me this isn't going to be what it's hyped up to be. Weather channel finally bumped up their totals.


Why? Overperforming and low west of where it was modeled. Where you from?


----------



## iceyman

I think you said up north.. its gona be a tight gradient from cnj north and west.. you guys might be fringing


----------



## kawasaki guy

Going to start at seven and do another trip to the commercials if the snow stops on the later end of the predictions.

And then I really need to get out the torch and thaw the house so I can wash everything


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> 3-6 here, 6.0 would be nice so I could double bill it. That said, I'm not expert, but I would think with this cold dry air in place we could see some Virga and winds


Definitely possible especially at the onset


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Why? Overperforming and low west of where it was modeled. Where you from?


I'm in Rutheford. North east nj. Only reason why is that no one knows what this storm is going to do. There's so many "ifs" "maybes" "we thinks etc". It's either everyone's scared to screw it up or it's one of those storms that can go either way last minute. I feel like most storms are pretty straight forward. It's more of a gut feeling than anything else. Don't get me wrong- someone is going to get slammed- just don't think it's us up here.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Hopefully we are the people getting slammed!


----------



## crazyboy

Still Missing a drive shaft  Time to go back to only subbing for someone.


----------



## crazyboy

Looks like the storm is just moving into the Cape May Area


----------



## Mike_C

I guess potential for a foot of snow is being slammed for Cape May



Petr51488 said:


> I'm in Rutheford. North east nj. Only reason why is that no one knows what this storm is going to do. There's so many "ifs" "maybes" "we thinks etc". It's either everyone's scared to screw it up or it's one of those storms that can go either way last minute. I feel like most storms are pretty straight forward. It's more of a gut feeling than anything else. Don't get me wrong- someone is going to get slammed- just don't think it's us up here.


At least part of it is probably how far off they were last time there was this tight of a gradient over our area 30-36" of snow predicted for an area that got mostly 4-5 inches. That was a completely different storm with way more potential than this one, but still has a lot of similarities. The way they're talking about this one makes me wonder also, I think they have it pinned down now but there's still potential, as with any storm, for a bust


----------



## Randall Ave

crazyboy said:


> Still Missing a drive shaft  Time to go back to only subbing for someone.


You could have had one made up.


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> Hopefully we are the people getting slammed!


Is it snowing there yet?


----------



## V_Scapes

Banking on 4" here with the couple of forecasts I follow. The wind is never fun and getting this to melt off in the following days is going to be a challenge. Got a price for a styker today...kinda wish it was in the truck already.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Is it snowing there yet?


From the looks of the radar I would think so


----------



## Petr51488

Mike_C said:


> I guess potential for a foot of snow is being slammed for Cape May
> 
> At least part of it is probably how far off they were last time there was this tight of a gradient over our area 30-36" of snow predicted for an area that got mostly 4-5 inches. That was a completely different storm with way more potential than this one, but still has a lot of similarities. The way they're talking about this one makes me wonder also, I think they have it pinned down now but there's still potential, as with any storm, for a bust


Agreed. The only thing I follow during the storm is the weather channel app. I look at radar- hour by hour and their description of how much snow because they are the only ones who will change it to be what they think is accurate. All others report the same crap as they predicted and don't change it even if they're wrong mid storm.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> From the looks of the radar I would think so


Just saw a webcam and it is.. ahead of schedule


----------



## kawasaki guy

iceyman said:


> Is it snowing there yet?


yes just started within the last 1/2 hour or so.


----------



## crazyboy

Randall Ave said:


> You could have had one made up.


Having one built, buy shop was closed for the holiday and then apparently slammed with some govt trucks.


----------



## Randall Ave

crazyboy said:


> Having one built, buy shop was closed for the holiday and then apparently slammed with some govt trucks.


That sucks. Where are you located. Up here there's a few different places that build shafts.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

NW Monmouth County... nothing yet.


----------



## Randall Ave

Big nothing here.


----------



## iceyman

Just starting guys .. relax.. its should snow hard til about 2-3 pm... radar filling in up north. Way west than modeled


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Looks like it is still coming. Closer to the coast already getting hit. I think a lot of people are going to think it's a bust, go to work, then we get slammed and the roads will be a disaster.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Light snow, winds are picking up.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Winds are strong here!


----------



## Randall Ave

Just starting here.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Atlantic City has 4-5 so far as per channel 10. I am going to wait a bit longer to go out. Not only is it still snowing, but wind is so bad everything would cover right back over.


----------



## iceyman

We have about half inch.. gona go get the machines turned on and warmed up then start the route.. the roads should be empty at least


----------



## YourBudAl

Nasty cold and windy storm. About half an inch on ground here. Waiting to be called out.


----------



## sota

0530 this morning there was no activity.
as of 0809 we're getting occasional near white-out visibility here, but it's all from blowing snow. there's nothing more than a coating out there right now. In fact the salt/sand is more visible on the roads than the snow.


----------



## djt1029

Fs


sota said:


> 0530 this morning there was no activity.
> as of 0809 we're getting occasional near white-out visibility here, but it's all from blowing snow. there's nothing more than a coating out there right now. In fact the salt/sand is more visible on the roads than the snow.


Basically the same here, going to try and get a little more sleep. No point in doing anything yet


----------



## crazyboy

Randall Ave said:


> That sucks. Where are you located. Up here there's a few different places that build shafts.


Ocean County, was brought to a driveshaft shop that was recommended by multiple shops here.


----------



## crazyboy

We’ve had a few good bands set up here in coastal ocean county. Looks to be about 4” on the ground.


----------



## sota

1026 and it's getting ugly on the roads. people just can't drive worth a **** in this state. roads are white, plows are few and far between (I live at the corner of 2 county roads.) wind is blowing so hard the sheds are all but clear of snow. drifts are over a foot, but I can't really gauge actual snow fall totals at this point as I can still see parts of my lawn and gravel driveway.
Haven't been called out yet to push, so i'm guessing it's not that deep.


----------



## J.Ricci

Hard to tell how much we have so far with the wind, but it's a good amount. Almost time to head home and relax for a bit between rounds. Not many people on the roads


----------



## V_Scapes

I'm in no rush to get out there yet with the way everything is blowing around. School is closed so that eases some pressure.


----------



## sota

1120 my guy called me. he's waiting another hour or two before he sends us out. No one is going anywhere, and the accumulations aren't even worth writing home about, sort of. This is going to be one of those weird storms where you plow one driveway in a single pass, and another with 20, I can feel it.


----------



## truckie80

I just went through the route once, honestly have no idea how much snow we have. Seems like 2" at some places, maybe 7" at others. Seems like it's going to stop around 4 which isn't that far off anymore, not going back out until its done


----------



## S_Marino87

I got the call a little while ago, going out around 2:00. I just went out and cleaned up my house, blowing like crazy. Glad I don't get out of the truck at all


----------



## J.Ricci

Nasty out here


----------



## iceyman

Nukage here


----------



## djt1029

Got home from doing all the commercials, houses will wait until the end of everything. Don't want to go out again until this is done


----------



## truckie80

5:00 we're going to head out, seems like we're tapered off to just snow showers


----------



## crazyboy

Nipple deep drifts here, and I’m 5’11


----------



## J.Ricci

Probably a foot here maybe more real hard to judge


----------



## iceyman

Yea drifts are killers.. told you guys this was a possibility.. sad alot of models failed miserably


----------



## kawasaki guy

Was barely able to get the driveways with cars cleared out at the condos after the snow stopped. I still have one car stuck behind a massive drift taller than the car. Don't think anyone is going anywhere soon though, the street is not plowed yet, and salt water is coming up through the storm drain in the street.
Dealing with the huge drift and the residential in the morning.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Oh and BTW, we got just under 16" of snow as per local Facebook group and this:
http://www.nj.com/weather/index.ssf/2018/01/blizzard_2018_snowfall_totals_across_nj.html Feels like much more with the huge drifts.


----------



## sota

welp, that'll be a tidy little sum in the pocket.
it's hard to gauge depth, what with all the blowing snow, but I'd say 3" for us.


----------



## Mike_C

Solid storm up here, everywhere's done, ice checks start at 5am. That'll be the theme this weekend


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Solid storm up here, everywhere's done, ice checks start at 5am. That'll be the theme this weekend


Was thinking the same especially with these brutal temps


----------



## truckie80

We're done, guys went home a little while ago and I double checked all the commercials. Time to relax


----------



## Petr51488

I really thought we were going to get much less. Like you all said- hard to measure with the drifts . Somewhere between 5-8”. I woke up around .4am and saw a huge dry slot over north east nj and hoped it stayed lol. Snow started around 5


----------



## djt1029

Finished my routes about an hour ago, the guy I subbed for years ago called me in a pinch since he had a few guys no show so I'll be doing another 6-8 hours for him now but at least there's no more getting out of the truck. Think we had 9" based on the totals I heard on the radio but some drifts were a good 3ft


----------



## crazyboy

Seriously, I thinj someone is out to get me. Not even week old power steering pump, burnt up, pissing fluid out of it.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

17-18 hours in the truck I think? 3 hour nap then head out to regular job. 
Same as everyone else, hard to gauge amounts with the drifts. Safe to say between 8 and 12" Poor visibility was the real killer.


----------



## sota

I'd say 3-5 is accurate for my area. Wind just makes it impossible to say with certainty. I have parts of my lawn with nothing more than a dusting and the grass showing. Other parts it's over my knees.


----------



## J.Ricci

About 15 inches here, everywhere was done by 6am, did some detail work with the machine until now. Time to go to bed got in over 26 hours. This afternoon & tonight we'll be back out stacking snow


----------



## J.Ricci

crazyboy said:


> Seriously, I thinj someone is out to get me. Not even week old power steering pump, burnt up, pissing fluid out of it.


Damn you're having a hell of a season


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> Oh and BTW, we got just under 16" of snow as per local Facebook group and this:
> http://www.nj.com/weather/index.ssf/2018/01/blizzard_2018_snowfall_totals_across_nj.html Feels like much more with the huge drifts.


Yep.. 12" with drifts feels like 4'


----------



## iceyman

Just finished now.. solid storm that made good money,. Had a fuel return line go in my skid.. electrical taped it and put 3 zipties on it and boom.. red neck ingenuity


----------



## V_Scapes

Just got back from 4 hours of light cleanup and salting. Suns helping to get pavement back to black.


----------



## crazyboy

J.Ricci said:


> Damn you're having a hell of a season


Right! I've never had anything like this. Fingers crossed this is all thats busted for the season.


----------



## J.Ricci

Time to start stacking and hauling, can't wait to bill this storm



crazyboy said:


> Right! I've never had anything like this. Fingers crossed this is all thats busted for the season.


**** comes in threes, you might be in good shape now.


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Time to start stacking and hauling, can't wait to bill this storm
> 
> **** comes in threes, you might be in good shape now.


payup


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> About 15 inches here, everywhere was done by 6am, did some detail work with the machine until now. Time to go to bed got in over 26 hours. This afternoon & tonight we'll be back out stacking snow


You shore guys probably have no idea to do with that much snow


----------



## YourBudAl

anybody have snow totals.


----------



## shawn_

Looking for the same thing! Snow totals for oceanport or surrounding towns would be nice!


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> You shore guys probably have no idea to do with that much snow


Make a sh*t load of money thats what

http://www.nj.com/weather/index.ssf/2018/01/blizzard_2018_snowfall_totals_across_nj.html that's all I've seen so far as far as totals


----------



## crazyboy

J.Ricci said:


> **** comes in threes, you might be in good shape now.


I sure hope so! Everything was back on the road early this afternoon.



Mike_C said:


> You shore guys probably have no idea to do with that much snow


I thought you just pour gasoline on it and light it?


----------



## J.Ricci

4PM - 9AM stacking and hauling shift, time for bed. I'll be dead to the world until tonight.



crazyboy said:


> I thought you just pour gasoline on it and light it?


It's worked well for me this storm...is that not the right way?


----------



## kawasaki guy

Never had drifts so big I needed to rent a mini skid to clear them.


----------



## snowpushers

Just received snow totals from Weather works --- 5.2" for our area, Princeton/ Hillsborough.


----------



## iceyman

Just mover more piles.. great storm for us


----------



## iceyman

.


----------



## iceyman

Yea apparantly the operater left the winshield running for about a couple hours too long


----------



## J.Ricci

Just sifted through 71....yes 71 messages on the office line. Mostly hang-ups, but still. Looks like we're going back to work in a few hours for another long night bailing out people who's previous contractor didn't show. Also have some more piles to move payuppayup


----------



## sota

Debating plugging myself on one of the local town forums. At least 3 residences less than a mile from my house were panicking and in need of service. Of course I don't know what I'd charge them; my guy pays me $70/hr to plow for him and supplies a guy with a shovel. Been trying to get him to tell me what he pays them so I could maybe get one on my own and he can just up my hourly. Would be more reliable.

I like my landscaper (who pays me to do some of his work), but goddamn he's a hot mess. Last year I took his poorly hand-written and unorganized "list" of addresses he's got contracts to do, which he tells me took him 24 hours to do, organized it, split it evenly between us, with a nice dividing line between the groups. I took my half and mapped out a route that made sense. Worked great last year, for me and my part. Same list this year, with a minus 1 and add 1 (no biggie), and the damn fool goes and randomly does like 1/3rd of my list!!! I hate inefficiency. 27 addresses (almost all residentials) and I can bang that out in 8 hours with 1 shovel guy with me. Because of his screwing around and "stealing" 7 of them without telling me (thereby wasting my time driving to them), not to mention then making me wait (while he plays with a snow blower instead of having one of his day pays do it) to give me 3 more addresses to go hit, it all took 7 1/2 hours. I get paid by the hour, but still I hate screwing around when there's work to do.

Sorry. Had to rant.


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> Just sifted through 71....yes 71 messages on the office line. Mostly hang-ups, but still. Looks like we're going back to work in a few hours for another long night bailing out people who's previous contractor didn't show. Also have some more piles to move payuppayup


There's no money like snow desperation money, made a little of that yesterday


----------



## V_Scapes

What a difference within one state. Thought I was going to have to spot treat today but everything was pretty dry. Can't wait for this cold to get the hell out.


----------



## sota

Got froggy and pressure washed the rig with hot water. Got most of the nasty stuff off at least for now. it's in the garage drying with the space heaters running. got a good layer of ice on it too from that little adventure.


----------



## YourBudAl

www.weather.gov/crh/snowfall


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> There's no money like snow desperation money, made a little of that yesterday


Amen brother. Long night ahead


----------



## Randall Ave

Darn cold out there this morning. I let the wife take out the mutt.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Darn cold out there this morning. I let the wife take out the mutt.


This is the last of it.


----------



## J.Ricci

Another 15 hours done, this one's finally in the books.


----------



## LAB INC

It is cold out!!! So when is are next storm, I seeing some of this cold is going to go away. It is just way to cold out.


----------



## crazyboy

Looking at a possible ice storm monday night. Then warming up for the week.


----------



## sota

ice storm won't mean any $ for me. I'll be staying home with a fire in the fireplace.


----------



## V_Scapes

Very light snow for Northern areas, possible light icing within the battle zone and rain for South. Doesn't look like anything more than a salt event.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Very light snow for Northern areas, possible light icing within the battle zone and rain for South. Doesn't look like anything more than a salt event.


 I agree, that's what I see as well. Anyone see anything for the long term?


----------



## shawn_

Already itching for more snow


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> Already itching for more snow


 Yes, not sure why but I kind of would not mind some more snow. I do see it getting warm for the next two weeks.


----------



## sota

A major storm on the 25th would be swell. Give me another free "extension" for my fight with the town over something.


----------



## Mike_C

Tomorrow looks like we'll get to salt, maybe scrape down an inch. doesn't seem like much coming up after that. Late week storm looks like it's going to be an all rain event unfortunately


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> Tomorrow looks like we'll get to salt, maybe scrape down an inch. doesn't seem like much coming up after that. Late week storm looks like it's going to be an all rain event unfortunately


 Yes I agree with you, I see the same for end of the week. I hope we get something after that. As much as we need a break from the cold I hate when we get rain in the winter.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Yes I agree with you, I see the same for end of the week. I hope we get something after that. As much as we need a break from the cold I hate when we get rain in the winter.


Be aware of a threat sun.. cold coming back sat night. Chance something forms that could give us snow. Long shot but not impossible


----------



## V_Scapes

Light snow just started here.


----------



## Mike_C

Flurries and some light snow here, pre-treated so we most likely won't be going out later. Cold Sunday after the rain, might squeeze another salt run in there, looks like we could be waiting a while for our next push though unfortunately


----------



## Randall Ave

Rained before, snowing here now.


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> Flurries and some light snow here, pre-treated so we most likely won't be going out later. Cold Sunday after the rain, might squeeze another salt run in there, looks like we could be waiting a while for our next push though unfortunately


Do you see the long range getting warm?


----------



## V_Scapes

Snows gone already, barely stuck to any paved surfaces.


----------



## J.Ricci

We had a little sleet/ice pellet mix but it's just rain now. No work coming out of this one, did get a bunch of Christmas light take downs done today. Didn't want to wait until the snows gone to start


----------



## iceyman

Need the rain later jn the week to kill some of these piles we have.. our hoas are full to the brim


----------



## J.Ricci

LAB INC said:


> Do you see the long range getting warm?


Warm up this week into the weekend, then cools down Sunday for a few days and warms up again for what looks like a while. Happy about it for Saturday since I'm going to the Devils game and really didn't want to miss the game to plow, after that...not so thrilled. Would be nice to keep in an active pattern but winter hibernation is coming


----------



## iceyman

The gfs has storm threats rain or snow the 13th, 17th, 19th, 22nd. If any wrap uo and can get some cold to bleed down from canadia than we could see snow


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Warm up this week into the weekend, then cools down Sunday for a few days and warms up again for what looks like a while. Happy about it for Saturday since I'm going to the Devils game and really didn't want to miss the game to plow, after that...not so thrilled. Would be nice to keep in an active pattern but winter hibernation is coming


I went to the devil's rangers game in December, hands down one of the best hockey games I've ever been to. Devil's are so much fun to watch this year.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Nothing in sight for the next two weeks according to the weather channel website. Maybe a salt event if I am lucky.


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> Warm up this week into the weekend, then cools down Sunday for a few days and warms up again for what looks like a while. Happy about it for Saturday since I'm going to the Devils game and really didn't want to miss the game to plow, after that...not so thrilled. Would be nice to keep in an active pattern but winter hibernation is coming


I had that feeling that this would happen. I was hoping to stay in a active pattern as well.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> I went to the devil's rangers game in December, hands down one of the best hockey games I've ever been to. Devil's are so much fun to watch this year.


I was at that game also, by far the best hockey game I've ever been to. Felt like a playoff game. Going again Saturday, great team to watch this year, would be nice if we got back to just playing our opponents instead of them and the refs though over the past 5/6 games.


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> I was at that game also, by far the best hockey game I've ever been to. Felt like a playoff game. Going again Saturday, great team to watch this year, would be nice if we got back to just playing our opponents instead of them and the refs though over the past 5/6 games.


Refs have been brutal.. and thats coming from a guy who reffed hockey up until I had kids couple years ago. Stay out of the way


----------



## crazyboy

Everything one big sheet of ice....

Oh and more truck problems! Time to trade em in! Starter in one, replace a few month okd battery that went bad in another. Im starting to feel like I’m only here to prevent yall from having truck problems. :laugh:


----------



## V_Scapes

crazyboy said:


> Everything one big sheet of ice....
> 
> Oh and more truck problems! Time to trade em in! Starter in one, replace a few month okd battery that went bad in another. Im starting to feel like I'm only here to prevent yall from having truck problems. :laugh:


Nope, my hemi didn't want to start for the last storm, replaced the fuse again, it worked for the storm and didn't start again today. Needless to say it's at the dealership right now..which doesn't mean anything. Thankfully the forecast is clear.


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> I was at that game also, by far the best hockey game I've ever been to. Felt like a playoff game. Going again Saturday, great team to watch this year, would be nice if we got back to just playing our opponents instead of them and the refs though over the past 5/6 games.


It's been ridiculous, can't catch a break. It's actually impressive we've been getting away with one point in a lot of the games considering how often they're getting the shaft.


----------



## J.Ricci

crazyboy said:


> Everything one big sheet of ice....
> 
> Oh and more truck problems! Time to trade em in! Starter in one, replace a few month okd battery that went bad in another. Im starting to feel like I'm only here to prevent yall from having truck problems. :laugh:


Lol I was that guy a few years back. Traded them in and traded in truck troubles, apparently you picked them up haha


----------



## crazyboy

J.Ricci said:


> Lol I was that guy a few years back. Traded them in and traded in truck troubles, apparently you picked them up haha


So tempted to do the same!


----------



## V_Scapes

New **** breaks too


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> New **** breaks too


It never ends my friend! We just did new breaks and bunch of other work to are 2013. That's why I am hoping it snows soon.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey guys, is there a snow fall total site you guys use for billing? I am trying to find out what the total snow fall was for Monmouth county. Appreciate it.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Hey guys, is there a snow fall total site you guys use for billing? I am trying to find out what the total snow fall was for Monmouth county. Appreciate it.


Where in monmouth


----------



## UniqueTouch

Thanks Iceyman- Farmingdale- and Ocean Township, My Customers in Middletown and Holmdel are good , they don't question anything.


----------



## Petr51488

UniqueTouch said:


> Thanks Iceyman- Farmingdale- and Ocean Township, My Customers in Middletown and Holmdel are good , they don't question anything.


Accuweather has totals too. I'd be pissed if people questioned my totals. In one way or another I view it as my own customer not trusting me.


----------



## Mike_C

LAB INC said:


> It never ends my friend! We just did new breaks and bunch of other work to are 2013. That's why I am hoping it snows soon.


It never ends, just did a fuel pump in one of my f350' and tires on one of the f550's today, brakes in my irrigation van are on schedule for tomorrow. Always something, either PM or repairs


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> It never ends, just did a fuel pump in one of my f350' and tires on one of the f550's today, brakes in my irrigation van are on schedule for tomorrow. Always something, either PM or repairs


I agree with you, I just laid out a lot of money on services and work on trucks. I also have a new truck coming in next week as well so I need to get a plow on it and salter, more money!!!


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> It never ends, just did a fuel pump in one of my f350' and tires on one of the f550's today, brakes in my irrigation van are on schedule for tomorrow. Always something, either PM or repairs


How many trucks do you have? 3 repairs in 2 days is rough but then again I only own 3 lol



LAB INC said:


> I agree with you, I just laid out a lot of money on services and work on trucks. I also have a new truck coming in next week as well so I need to get a plow on it and salter, more money!!!


What's the new addition?


----------



## LAB INC

S_Marino87 said:


> How many trucks do you have? 3 repairs in 2 days is rough but then again I only own 3 lol
> 
> What's the new addition?


 Nothing to crazy, 2018 F350 Reg Cab with a 6.7. Did anyone hear about a little something we might get Tuesday.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Thanks Iceyman- Farmingdale- and Ocean Township, My Customers in Middletown and Holmdel are good , they don't question anything.


----------



## iceyman

They dont have farmingdale but howell is close.. and for ocean M means missing data .. we use a company called weather works .. they give us detailed reports for 8 towns i thnk


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> How many trucks do you have? 3 repairs in 2 days is rough but then again I only own 3 lol


25 it ain't all it's cracked up to be


----------



## Mike_C

LAB INC said:


> Nothing to crazy, 2018 F350 Reg Cab with a 6.7. Did anyone hear about a little something we might get Tuesday.


Doesn't look like a big deal even if it does end up more than just snow showers.


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> Doesn't look like a big deal even if it does end up more than just snow showers.


 That's kind of what I thought.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Doesn't look like a big deal even if it does end up more than just snow showers.


Hey 6" would be nice.. i like those storms


----------



## Mike_C

6" is perfect, doesn't take long at all to get done but just enough to get some cleanup work and stacking in the next night. Seems like 6" is the absolute best case for that storm though and we historically get less than predicted even the day before. Thaw comes after it so I'd settle for an inch


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> 6" is perfect, doesn't take long at all to get done but just enough to get some cleanup work and stacking in the next night. Seems like 6" is the absolute best case for that storm though and we historically get less than predicted even the day before. Thaw comes after it so I'd settle for an inch


Models have been horrendous so a week out is an eternity. Let this weekends storm come thru and then we can see how next week will play out


----------



## Mike_C

Saturday morning/early afternoon is more of a concern, rain Friday then temperatures crash, a lot of salt to be thrown


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Hey 6" would be nice.. i like those storms


I love a good 6 inches. 6 inch storms are great.


----------



## V_Scapes

Looking forward to a few days of mild weather, time to get the quad out and rip some trails with snow still on them


----------



## iceyman

Hopefully all the piles melt.. could be alot of refreezing Saturday night


----------



## crazyboy

Enjoying the milder weather already!


----------



## djt1029

Power washing everything today, trucks, trailers, equipment, anything that stays still too longs getting washed. Tomorrow & Saturday should melt almost everything


----------



## J.Ricci

Finished the last Christmas light take down this morning, everything's getting power washed now. Tomorrow starts a brief hibernation


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Finished the last Christmas light take down this morning, everything's getting power washed now. Tomorrow starts a brief hibernation


Dont sleep on next tuesday


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> Looking forward to a few days of mild weather, time to get the quad out and rip some trails with snow still on them


Where do you go riding?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Got a call today from one of my customers, said they just noticed this damage on their garage door entrance flashing.( It is a week latter) Guy who works for me said he didn't do that damage to it on last Thursdays storm.( not sure if I believe him) To me it looks like plow blade damage.
Going to stop by with the plow on from that truck to see if it is from my plow truck. Blade height is not adjustable on this truck and doesn't raise up very high. So I need to see for my self if it was from this plow blade. He hit one a few years ago and cost almost $500 to fix.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Got a call today from one of my customers, said they just noticed this damage on their garage door entrance flashing.( It is a week latter) Guy who works for me said he didn't do that damage to it on last Thursdays storm.( not sure if I believe him) To me it looks like plow blade damage.
> Going to stop by with the plow on from that truck to see if it is from my plow truck. Blade height is not adjustable on this truck and doesn't raise up very high. So I need to see for my self if it was from this plow blade. He hit one a few years ago and cost almost $500 to fix.
> View attachment 176523


$500 for flashing?was he backdragging?


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Dont sleep on next tuesday


Hopefully we get something down here out of that one, we'll see. A four day weekend is a 4 day weekend though, been a long time since I had a few days with zero work that had to be done


----------



## J.Ricci

Mr Efficiency said:


> Got a call today from one of my customers, said they just noticed this damage on their garage door entrance flashing.( It is a week latter) Guy who works for me said he didn't do that damage to it on last Thursdays storm.( not sure if I believe him) To me it looks like plow blade damage.
> Going to stop by with the plow on from that truck to see if it is from my plow truck. Blade height is not adjustable on this truck and doesn't raise up very high. So I need to see for my self if it was from this plow blade. He hit one a few years ago and cost almost $500 to fix.
> View attachment 176523


Ain't employees great?


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> Got a call today from one of my customers, said they just noticed this damage on their garage door entrance flashing.( It is a week latter) Guy who works for me said he didn't do that damage to it on last Thursdays storm.( not sure if I believe him) To me it looks like plow blade damage.
> Going to stop by with the plow on from that truck to see if it is from my plow truck. Blade height is not adjustable on this truck and doesn't raise up very high. So I need to see for my self if it was from this plow blade. He hit one a few years ago and cost almost $500 to fix.
> View attachment 176523


That sucks, but the damage is from something going down, I would think the plow would have done more damage than that. Anyway, Monday I'm out getting trucks running that the fuels gelled up in, today I have the shop front door open. Go figure.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> $500 for flashing?was he backdragging?


Last one he caught flashing, had to replace it around all entire door jam to make it match.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> That sucks, but the damage is from something going down, I would think the plow would have done more damage than that. Anyway, Monday I'm out getting trucks running that the fuels gelled up in, today I have the shop front door open. Go figure.


I just did well needed wash downs on the thucks including entire under carage. It is so nice outside.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

J.Ricci said:


> Ain't employees great?


Yes and no. Always something


----------



## Mike_C

All the trucks got a good wash and coat of fluid film today, ready for the next one whenever that is


----------



## LAB INC

Get your rain jackets on boys! We are going to get some rain over the next two days.


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Where do you go riding?


Straight out of my backyard.

Epawa put a map out for Saturday night. I'm right on the line between all rain and alittle sleet. Hoping for all rain since my salt truck is in the shop getting a new striker.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Straight out of my backyard.
> 
> Epawa put a map out for Saturday night. I'm right on the line between all rain and alittle sleet. Hoping for all rain since my salt truck is in the shop getting a new striker.


Your going to love that striker we have two of them and they have been pretty good so far. Looks like you might get to use it next week to.


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC said:


> Your going to love that striker we have two of them and they have been pretty good so far. Looks like you might get to use it next week to.


I hope so. First time running bulk and found someone to make a cover for it.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> I hope so. First time running bulk and found someone to make a cover for it.


 You will like it. Much easier then dealing with the bags, good luck with it! The cover will be nice as well.


----------



## crazyboy

LAB INC said:


> Get your rain jackets on boys! We are going to get some rain over the next two days.


Sure hope so, maybe it will wash away the salt that still making the roads look like theres snow in them!! Rinsed off the trucks yesterday, already have another coat oc salt film. Over salt much, no wonder everything is rusted to hell.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> I hope so. First time running bulk and found someone to make a cover for it.


You won't regret it, can't beat the volume. Can't beat leaving the yard with 5-6 yards of salt. F's up visibility but that's easy to compensate for and literally the only drawback


----------



## kawasaki guy

Weather channel says 50% chance for 1" on Wed, and mix of rain/snow Tuesday. We will see...


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> Weather channel says 50% chance for 1" on Wed, and mix of rain/snow Tuesday. We will see...


If its a late bloomer you have a less chance of seeing accumulation than cnj north.. even cnj might be on the south of it


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Straight out of my backyard.
> 
> Epawa put a map out for Saturday night. I'm right on the line between all rain and alittle sleet. Hoping for all rain since my salt truck is in the shop getting a new striker.


Having a bulk salter is definitely a time saver. Do you have your own bulk pile or do you have to buy bulk every time you have go out to salt?


----------



## V_Scapes

I'll have to pick it up for each storm. Not a big deal since I have two suppliers close by. I have the room to build my own salt bin but not ready to hand out the money for that just yet.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> I'll have to pick it up for each storm. Not a big deal since I have two suppliers close by. I have the room to build my own salt bin but not ready to hand out the money for that just yet.


Where do you go? You can always just buy a small amount (5 ton or so)from your supplier and store it with a tarp over it if you have the space this way you do not have to rely on other people especially if you are in a pinch and need some fast.


----------



## J.Ricci

I agree with AG, you might want to keep a few tons somewhere just incase you run into any issues. I bought storm by storm for years from a real good friend of mine, have the keys to the yard and loader and everything was great except one time a tractor trailer slid on the ice and took out a bunch of poles in front of his place and we had no access to the yard. Crazy things happen in the ice and snow


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> I'll have to pick it up for each storm. Not a big deal since I have two suppliers close by. I have the room to build my own salt bin but not ready to hand out the money for that just yet.


Shipping container for the time being maybe? I bought 3 a few years ago for $750 a piece, screw some plywood to the inner walls and you're set. I don't use mine for salt but I do rent one additional one for "satellite" salt location in the winter. Either way, bulk is the only way to go. You won't regret it


----------



## V_Scapes

Winter Services or Sterling Recycling.

I thought about keeping some on my property, but if I dumped it on gravel wouldn't the ground moisture come up and harden the pile?


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Shipping container for the time being maybe? I bought 3 a few years ago for $750 a piece, screw some plywood to the inner walls and you're set. I don't use mine for salt but I do rent one additional one for "satellite" salt location in the winter. Either way, bulk is the only way to go. You won't regret it


Also a good idea. My buddy got a full size one delivered last year for 1900.


----------



## iceyman

Trs containers out of woodbridge.. best prices.. we got 6 40’s for 10500 delivered


----------



## iceyman

Look like Tuesday will hopefully get out of the way for a bigger event thursday. Tracking again..


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Look like Tuesday will hopefully get out of the way for a bigger event thursday. Tracking again..


What are you seeing, something for Thursday now?


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Winter Services or Sterling Recycling.
> 
> I thought about keeping some on my property, but if I dumped it on gravel wouldn't the ground moisture come up and harden the pile?


Yes moisture will come up, but if you use treated salt it is less likely to harden. When we had those real cold temps the past couple weeks our treated salt never froze. You can always pour a small concrete or asphalt pad too. What kind of price did they give you per ton when they load it?


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> I agree with AG, you might want to keep a few tons somewhere just incase you run into any issues. I bought storm by storm for years from a real good friend of mine, have the keys to the yard and loader and everything was great except one time a tractor trailer slid on the ice and took out a bunch of poles in front of his place and we had no access to the yard. Crazy things happen in the ice and snow


I know it not weather related but I see you have F750 switch n go. How do you like it? Whats the gvwr? I have been toying with the idea of getting either a F750 or something similar in a freightliner/peter built.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> What are you seeing, something for Thursday now?


Euro just dropped a blizzard on us for Thursday


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Euro just dropped a blizzard on us for Thursday


Are you kidding? Really or you just joking?


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Are you kidding? Really or you just joking?


Not joking. Relax its 6 days away. About 400 model runs to go lol


----------



## iceyman

But as we saw from last storm we do not need model agreement to get a big storm. Well see where we go from here


----------



## Mike_C

LAB INC said:


> Are you kidding? Really or you just joking?


Don't worry it did the same thing 2 weeks ago for last Thursday's storm, actually that one dropped "historic" totals a week out and ended up being a big one for half the state and moderate for the other half. See what it says come Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Randall Ave

To bad today's rain ain't snow.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Don't worry it did the same thing 2 weeks ago for last Thursday's storm, actually that one dropped "historic" totals a week out and ended up being a big one for half the state and moderate for the other half. See what it says come Monday or Tuesday


Yep wasnt historic but did have the right idea in the same time frame.. hey ill take another 14" in a heartbeat


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> Yes moisture will come up, but if you use treated salt it is less likely to harden. When we had those real cold temps the past couple weeks our treated salt never froze. You can always pour a small concrete or asphalt pad too. What kind of price did they give you per ton when they load it?


120/yd I believe


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Yep wasnt historic but did have the right idea in the same time frame.. hey ill take another 14" in a heartbeat


Agree completely although we only got 4.5 inches here, but LAB is LAB and we can't tell him somethings going to be historic or he'll be freaking out for a week


----------



## Mike_C

AG09 said:


> I know it not weather related but I see you have F750 switch n go. How do you like it? Whats the gvwr? I have been toying with the idea of getting either a F750 or something similar in a freightliner/peter built.


Not to speak for Jason but personally, I / my guys love my F750 and I've had a lot of issues with my pete. Neither of the 2 is a hooklift though


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> To bad today's rain ain't snow.


Ahh we needed a little thaw.. snow chances will keep coming


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Not joking. Relax its 6 days away. About 400 model runs to go lol


You guys are getting me happy! I was about to go into Hibernation soon. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> Agree completely although we only got 4.5 inches here, but LAB is LAB and we can't tell him somethings going to be historic or he'll be freaking out for a week


Very true my friend.


----------



## Dondo

iceyman said:


> Euro just dropped a blizzard on us for Thursday


On the second to last account of my final clean-up run through the route of the 1/4 storm I broke the Trans Linkage and the truck was stuck in neutral so the last time I saw my truck it looked like this...





















I had it dropped it off at the shop and told him I was going to be away on a business trip to Kentucky until today, with the temperatures this week there was no chance of snow so it was no rush... I guess I should go pick it up for next week huh?


----------



## AG09

Mike_C said:


> Not to speak for Jason but personally, I / my guys love my F750 and I've had a lot of issues with my pete. Neither of the 2 is a hooklift though


Whats your gvwr? Did you go with air brakes?


----------



## kawasaki guy

Any word on the Thursday blizzard's impact for all of we South Jersey people? No mention on the weather channel...


----------



## LAB INC

kawasaki guy said:


> Any word on the Thursday blizzard's impact for all of we South Jersey people? No mention on the weather channel...


I am wondering my self, I have not seen any mention of this on any weather site.


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> Any word on the Thursday blizzard's impact for all of we South Jersey people? No mention on the weather channel...


Way too early


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I am wondering my self, I have not seen any mention of this on any weather site.


Just like last storm.. we were getting 2-4 day before storm.. ended up with 14..6 days out we watch the models and whats going on with the upper atmosphere to show whether a storm is possible and how it could happen. 3-4 days out is when the apps will usually pick up on it .. patience young grasshoppers


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Just like last storm.. we were getting 2-4 day before storm.. ended up with 14..6 days out we watch the models and whats going on with the upper atmosphere to show whether a storm is possible and how it could happen. 3-4 days out is when the apps will usually pick up on it .. patience young grasshoppers


 I am buying everyone one dinner if it comes. Iceman you can pick the place!


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> I am buying everyone one dinner if it comes. Iceman you can pick the place!


Even us northerners? I'm old, don't eat much.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Even us northerners? I'm old, don't eat much.


He says hes from the north .. gona have to make you guys trek south a little bit.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Even us northerners? I'm old, don't eat much.


 Yes everyone! I am in Somerset County.


----------



## Randall Ave

Morris county, next town west of Dover.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Morris county, next town west of Dover.


I am close I am in Far Hills.


----------



## YourBudAl

school starts up Tuesday.. Going to be hectic.


----------



## J.Ricci

AG09 said:


> I know it not weather related but I see you have F750 switch n go. How do you like it? Whats the gvwr? I have been toying with the idea of getting either a F750 or something similar in a freightliner/peter built.


GVWR is 26k so my guys can drive it, no air brakes. Great truck, plenty of power, hauls everything we throw in it/behind it. Locally I've run it pretty over weight and it's handled everything and you can't beat being able to put the skid in the container and mini ex on a trailer for day one of a job. I don't have a lot of experience with Freightliner or Peterbilt personally but I did have an International 4300 hooklift until I got this truck, good truck but the F750 in my opinion is a much better truck. Mike's probably better to talk to about it since he owns one of each


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> GVWR is 26k so my guys can drive it, no air brakes. Great truck, plenty of power, hauls everything we throw in it/behind it. Locally I've run it pretty over weight and it's handled everything and *you can't beat being able to put the skid in the container and mini ex on a trailer for day one of a job.* I don't have a lot of experience with Freightliner or Peterbilt personally but I did have an International 4300 hooklift until I got this truck, good truck but the F750 in my opinion is a much better truck. Mike's probably better to talk to about it since he owns one of each


That is one of the reasons why I am looking at getting one with air brakes and a 33k gvwr. Mike replied and said he has had a bunch of issues with his Peterbilt. If you do not mind sharing what did it set you back? You can pm me as well if you want. Do you have any pics of it?


----------



## J.Ricci

LAB INC said:


> Yes everyone! I am in Somerset County.


I travel for food give me a time and place and I'm there. This is a verbal contract haha


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> I travel for food give me a time and place and I'm there. This is a verbal contract haha


Yes it is! We have to set something up that's good for everyone. I am down to do that.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Morris county, next town west of Dover.


Pshh..boy I consider you a southerner.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Pshh..boy I consider you a southerner.


I might as well be in north carolina then


----------



## J.Ricci

AG09 said:


> That is one of the reasons why I am looking at getting one with air brakes and a 33k gvwr. Mike replied and said he has had a bunch of issues with his Peterbilt. If you do not mind sharing what did it set you back? You can pm me as well if you want. Do you have any pics of it?


I would've loved to go 33k but I'm the only one with a CDL. I have to look back at my paperwork for the exact price, when I got it I traded in my international and a pickup which covered half the price tag.



LAB INC said:


> Yes it is! We have to set something up that's good for everyone. I am down to do that.


I went to a burger place up your way a few months back, rocky hill or something like that? My buddy's and I get together every month or two on our mission for the last year has been to find the best burger in Jersey


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> I would've loved to go 33k but I'm the only one with a CDL. I have to look back at my paperwork for the exact price, when I got it I traded in my international and a pickup which covered half the price tag.
> 
> I went to a burger place up your way a few months back, rocky hill or something like that? My buddy's and I get together every month or two on our mission for the last year has been to find the best burger in Jersey


Rony's Rockin Grill in Bergenfield, you're welcome. Steve's on Route 46 is great too but Rony's is the answer to your mission.


----------



## LAB INC

djt1029 said:


> Rony's Rockin Grill in Bergenfield, you're welcome. Steve's on Route 46 is great too but Rony's is the answer to your mission.


Yes I know that spot.


----------



## Mike_C

AG09 said:


> That is one of the reasons why I am looking at getting one with air brakes and a 33k gvwr. Mike replied and said he has had a bunch of issues with his Peterbilt. If you do not mind sharing what did it set you back? You can pm me as well if you want. Do you have any pics of it?


My peterbilts 33k with air brakes, the f750 and internationals are 26k. There's drawbacks and strong points to either way you go weight wise. It's really nice when anyone can drive it to a job though



djt1029 said:


> Rony's Rockin Grill in Bergenfield, you're welcome. Steve's on Route 46 is great too but Rony's is the answer to your mission.


Is Steves that little shack-like place by the small engine place? I've been there a few times bought a couple trucks on 46 in Bergen County and try and stop in there whenever I'm in the area. Great food wish it was closer to home


----------



## Mike_C

Partial salt run in the books. Can't complain about this winter so far


----------



## V_Scapes

Euro showing a decent snow event for Tuesday


----------



## iceyman

7 pm Wednesday


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Euro showing a decent snow event for Tuesday


Wave 1 would be early Tuesday.. kind of hope that gets out of the way for wave 2


----------



## iceyman

All the other models are well east with Thursday storm.. maybe the wave 1 artic front is our only chance this week.. well see what euro does at 12z


----------



## Mr. Jon

J.Ricci said:


> GVWR is 26k so my guys can drive it, no air brakes. Great truck, plenty of power, hauls everything we throw in it/behind it. Locally I've run it pretty over weight and it's handled everything and you can't beat being able to put the skid in the container and mini ex on a trailer for day one of a job. I don't have a lot of experience with Freightliner or Peterbilt personally but I did have an International 4300 hooklift until I got this truck, good truck but the F750 in my opinion is a much better truck. Mike's probably better to talk to about it since he owns one of each


Is it registered for 26k? I'm thinking there's no way the truck, skid, trailer & mini ex all weigh under 26k. I'm asking because I'm looking for a new truck, and I can't seem to go bigger than a 550 because the weight of the truck, trailer & excavator combined. My 550, trailer & excavator tips the scales at 25,920 with one driver. I'm thinking any truck larger than a 550 would be heavier and put me over 26k.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> All the other models are well east with Thursday storm.. maybe the wave 1 artic front is our only chance this week.. well see what euro does at 12z


Epawa video also mentioned possibility of a low forming off the coast for Tuesday (euro) giving significant snow. GFS not so much, should be interesting.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Epawa video also mentioned possibility of a low forming off the coast for Tuesday (euro) giving significant snow. GFS not so much, should be interesting.


Euro has a dying clipper on Tuesday. Maybe north could get something small but temps will be borderline and snow will not be heavy


----------



## V_Scapes

Good I'll be itching to try my new spreader


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> Rony's Rockin Grill in Bergenfield, you're welcome. Steve's on Route 46 is great too but Rony's is the answer to your mission.


Steve's is awesome, adding Rony's to the list now after checking them out online.



Mr. Jon said:


> Is it registered for 26k? I'm thinking there's no way the truck, skid, trailer & mini ex all weigh under 26k. I'm asking because I'm looking for a new truck, and I can't seem to go bigger than a 550 because the weight of the truck, trailer & excavator combined. My 550, trailer & excavator tips the scales at 25,920 with one driver. I'm thinking any truck larger than a 550 would be heavier and put me over 26k.


Trucks registered at 26k, trailer and whatever is on it has a different GVWR rating. Truck's CDL territory as soon as any of my trailers are on it.


----------



## treeguyry

Mr. Jon said:


> Is it registered for 26k? I'm thinking there's no way the truck, skid, trailer & mini ex all weigh under 26k. I'm asking because I'm looking for a new truck, and I can't seem to go bigger than a 550 because the weight of the truck, trailer & excavator combined. My 550, trailer & excavator tips the scales at 25,920 with one driver. I'm thinking any truck larger than a 550 would be heavier and put me over 26k.


26,000lbs is for the truck like he said, trailer is a different number. If your truck is 26k GVWR and you put a trailer on it, you need a CDL. If your trailers over 10k GVWR, you need a CDL. As far as I know, an F550 is 17,500, if you're towing a mini excavator on a trailer with it you're going to be in CDL range no matter what since the trailer's over 10k.



J.Ricci said:


> Steve's is awesome, adding Rony's to the list now after checking them out online.
> 
> *Trucks registered at 26k, trailer and whatever is on it has a different GVWR rating*. Truck's CDL territory as soon as any of my trailers are on it.


Exactly


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Euro has a dying clipper on Tuesday. Maybe north could get something small but temps will be borderline and snow will not be heavy


What did they take the snow chance away now for Tuesday/Wednesday. I don't see anyting about it.


----------



## V_Scapes

I wouldn't discount it yet AccuWeather saying 1-2" for my area. Arctic chill is back in a big way tho


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> I wouldn't discount it yet AccuWeather saying 1-2" for my area. Arctic chill is back in a big way tho


I hope we get something soon. When I looked they had taken it down to just snow showers.


----------



## Mr. Jon

Thanks for the responses about the 26k and CDL. I'm not new to this and have had a class A CDL for 21 years now. Problem is my employees don't, and I don't want to be the only one who can drive the truck and move machines. But one thing I know for sure is that the truck has to be registered for the weight of the truck and the weight of the trailer combined. Comercially registered trailers are always registered for zero weight. All the weight has to be registered to the truck. So if you're running over 26k combined (truck & trailer) and the truck is only registered for 26k, then you are overweight and can get a big ticket. I am registered with the DOT and have had 2 state troopers perform an audit inspecting all my driver & vehicle records in my office.


----------



## AG09

treeguyry said:


> 26,000lbs is for the truck like he said, trailer is a different number. If your truck is 26k GVWR and you put a trailer on it, you need a CDL. If your trailers over 10k GVWR, you need a CDL. As far as I know, an F550 is 17,500, if you're towing a mini excavator on a trailer with it you're going to be in CDL range no matter what since the trailer's over 10k.
> 
> Exactly


A f550 is rated for 19500. As a couple people have said already if you are towing a trailer with a f550 then it should be registered at 26k and your trailer at 0k. This was told to me by a state trooper a few years ago. Also as of 2017 I believe in order to drive a landscape dump truck and trailer you are also required to have a DOT medical card. This state sucks. They should be f'in with all the illegimate companies and their POS trucks/trailers rather than the guy trying to do the right thing.


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> I would've loved to go 33k but I'm the only one with a CDL. I have to look back at my paperwork for the exact price, when I got it I traded in my international and a pickup which covered half the price tag.





Mike_C said:


> My peterbilts 33k with air brakes, the f750 and internationals are 26k. There's drawbacks and strong points to either way you go weight wise. It's really nice when anyone can drive it to a job though


The one upside with a 33k truck is no tax, but it does limit it to only drivers with a cdl. Technically though our f550s and 10k trailers require a cdl also. Mike how do you like the hook lift? J. Ricci which switch n go set up do you have? On my f550 I have the 11ft with electric. I def want to go with a pro on the next truck though because electric is slow. Do either of you have extended or crew cabs?


----------



## Mike_C

AG09 said:


> A f550 is rated for 19500. As a couple people have said already if you are towing a trailer with a f550 then it should be registered at 26k and your trailer at 0k. This was told to me by a state trooper a few years ago. Also as of 2017 I believe in order to drive a landscape dump truck and trailer you are also required to have a DOT medical card. This state sucks. They should be f'in with all the illegimate companies and their POS trucks/trailers rather than the guy trying to do the right thing.


Amen. You can also ask 10 different Troopers and get at least 6 different answers. Plenty of people think they're being 100% compliant and actually aren't...meanwhile Jose and his amigos have a rented skidsteer on a single axle trailer that seems to be more wood and duct tape than metal and welds behind a ford ranger with a yard of topsoil in the bed and it's all well and good.



AG09 said:


> The one upside with a 33k truck is no tax, but it does limit it to only drivers with a cdl. Technically though our f550s and 10k trailers require a cdl also. Mike how do you like the hook lift? J. Ricci which switch n go set up do you have? On my f550 I have the 11ft with electric. I def want to go with a pro on the next truck though because electric is slow. Do either of you have extended or crew cabs?


Love the hooklift, we work it yard 6 days a week and the system itself is excellent no issues. The trucks been the problem but I know it's not as much a peterbilt issue as a luck of the draw deal. Planning on converting one of my internationals into another hook just haven't had the time. Pete's a standard cab it's rare I have more than just a driver in there since it basically is just shuffling cans and material constantly.


----------



## Randall Ave

Any commercial vehicle here over 10,000 Lbs legally you need a DOT# and a medical card. Your truck is supposed to be registered for the maximum gross vehicle weight, combined truck and trailer. The local cops, most do not know the commercial laws. Lately I've seen the trooper pulling over the smaller stuff and doing spot checks. I need the DOT# for my service truck, but I'm waiting to get pulled in to see what they do.


----------



## AG09

Randall Ave said:


> Any commercial vehicle here over 10,000 Lbs legally you need a DOT# and a medical card. Your truck is supposed to be registered for the maximum gross vehicle weight, combined truck and trailer. The local cops, most do not know the commercial laws. Lately I've seen the trooper pulling over the smaller stuff and doing spot checks. I need the DOT# for my service truck, but I'm waiting to get pulled in to see what they do.


I have had a couple friends get pulled over this past year and the troopers have been so so. One got pulled over on Rt 46 in Fairfield and was tied up for about an hour and a half, but didn't get any tickets just all warnings. My other friend's guys got flagged over because the troopers set up a stop right outside a disposal yard and was given a bunch of warnings. The main thing both of them were told was they need DOT #s and drivers must have a medical card.


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> Any commercial vehicle here over 10,000 Lbs legally you need a DOT# and a medical card. Your truck is supposed to be registered for the maximum gross vehicle weight, combined truck and trailer. The local cops, most do not know the commercial laws. Lately I've seen the trooper pulling over the smaller stuff and doing spot checks. I need the DOT# for my service truck, but I'm waiting to get pulled in to see what they do.


My brothers a trooper, even he says the best way to handle it is to wait until you're pulled over and go from there. They mostly care about the medical card, DOT numbers, and that you're not being a complete idiot


----------



## J.Ricci

AG09 said:


> The one upside with a 33k truck is no tax, but it does limit it to only drivers with a cdl. Technically though our f550s and 10k trailers require a cdl also. Mike how do you like the hook lift? J. Ricci which switch n go set up do you have? On my f550 I have the 11ft with electric. I def want to go with a pro on the next truck though because electric is slow. Do either of you have extended or crew cabs?


I would've liked to go 33k but I didn't want to be the only one who would be able to drive it. Mine is a PTO, winch is 18K, the hoist is 12 tons, standard cab. I had 2 hook lifts prior to this truck, an F550 that we worked to the bone 7 days a week for 5 months post sandy and an International which was a nice truck but was showing its age. I just prefer the cable system over the hook personally. Another real nice bonus to the SNG is never having to pay for a tow truck again, my skid got horribly stuck at a job over the summer and we pulled it right out.


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> I would've liked to go 33k but I didn't want to be the only one who would be able to drive it. Mine is a PTO, winch is 18K, the hoist is 12 tons, standard cab. I had 2 hook lifts prior to this truck, an F550 that we worked to the bone 7 days a week for 5 months post sandy and an International which was a nice truck but was showing its age. I just prefer the cable system over the hook personally.* Another real nice bonus to the SNG is never having to pay for a tow truck again, my skid got horribly stuck at a job over the summer and we pulled it right out.*


That is awesome! I never thought about it that way. Definitely a positive. I always just hooked up a chain to my one of my trucks to try and pull it out when I get stuck.


----------



## V_Scapes

AccuWeather now says 4-8"


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> AccuWeather now says 4-8"


Really?


----------



## V_Scapes

Yea I'm not buying it though


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Yea I'm not buying it though


I kind of hope we get it. When I looked at weather.com and it was saying 1-3 that was about 9am today. Weather looks up and down for the next week and half. Kind hope we get a storm.


----------



## J.Ricci

AG09 said:


> That is awesome! I never thought about it that way. Definitely a positive. I always just hooked up a chain to my one of my trucks to try and pull it out when I get stuck.


It's awesome to have, always finding uses for it.



V_Scapes said:


> AccuWeather now says 4-8"


Snow showers to maybe a coating here from what I've seen. Things must be returning to normal with you northerners getting the higher end. January thaws on the way soon, would be nice to get another push in before then or at least a salting or two


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> AccuWeather now says 4-8"


Christ really where'd that come from. I'll take it, I hadn't heard anything above 2-4. Although it is accuweather


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> It's awesome to have, always finding uses for it.
> 
> Snow showers to maybe a coating here from what I've seen. Things must be returning to normal with you northerners getting the higher end. January thaws on the way soon, would be nice to get another push in before then or at least a salting or two


I am hoping the January thaw does not last to long, are you seeing it warm up in the long range?


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I am hoping the January thaw does not last to long, are you seeing it warm up in the long range?


2 weeks or so


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> 2 weeks or so


That's just great, what happen to Thursdays chance? What you think we are going to get out of the storm Tuesday?


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> AccuWeather now says 4-8"


They already changed that to 1-3


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> That's just great, what happen to Thursdays chance? What you think we are going to get out of the storm Tuesday?


Like all our storms this year the models are all over the place.. euro is our friend right now.. we should know by tomorrow hopefully..


----------



## iceyman

AG09 said:


> They already changed that to 1-3


Those apps change every model run


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Those apps change every model run


I see that. I'd be happy with a salt run,all other sources don't seem very enthused about it.


----------



## djt1029

Back to cleanups tomorrow for one day at least. Salt run Tuesday would be nice, 2" would be better. Looking forward to the thaw only because I need another day or two for cleanups by the end of it I'm sure I'll be itching for snow again


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Back to cleanups tomorrow for one day at least. Salt run Tuesday would be nice, 2" would be better. Looking forward to the thaw only because I need another day or two for cleanups by the end of it I'm sure I'll be itching for snow again


You have anyone *****ing?


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> You have anyone *****ing?


Just one. Of the ones I have left they all had their 2nd to last cleanup done between December 2nd & 8th we just stretch the season out an extra visit so it's not like they've been untouched since Thanksgiving which helps. Everyone out here's pretty much in the same boat with how late the leaves stayed on the trees seems like the only guys who got all their cleanups done are the ones who only have like 60 or so accounts


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> Just one. Of the ones I have left they all had their 2nd to last cleanup done between December 2nd & 8th we just stretch the season out an extra visit so it's not like they've been untouched since Thanksgiving which helps. Everyone out here's pretty much in the same boat with how late the leaves stayed on the trees seems like the only guys who got all their cleanups done are the ones who only have like 60 or so accounts


Where are you located? I still have about of day or 2 as well. I will go back if it warms up a little more possibly the end of the week. The way I see it is if they don't pay the full price for the fall cleanup then I will get them when it comes time for the Spring Cleanup and it will cost more because disposal for Spring Cleanup is more. Most customers don't realize that the leaves held on longer this year more than years in the past.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Like all our storms this year the models are all over the place.. euro is our friend right now.. we should know by tomorrow hopefully..


I hope something comes, as much as I like a warm up I want some snow. What you think feb is going to look like. The weather abs mess with my head I need to stop looking, one minute it says one thing then hour later something different. Driving me crazy.


----------



## V_Scapes

Damn that sucks I'd hate to be out there doing cleanups everything is frozen solid


----------



## V_Scapes

Just saw the epawa first call, looks like almost everyone will be working in one form or another


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Just saw the epawa first call, looks like almost everyone will be working in one form or another


What are you seeing close to are area?


----------



## V_Scapes

2-4 for me


----------



## djt1029

1-2" here on the map, two inches would be nice. Time frame looks decent for the roads being empty while we work



AG09 said:


> Where are you located? I still have about of day or 2 as well. I will go back if it warms up a little more possibly the end of the week. The way I see it is if they don't pay the full price for the fall cleanup then I will get them when it comes time for the Spring Cleanup and it will cost more because disposal for Spring Cleanup is more. Most customers don't realize that the leaves held on longer this year more than years in the past.


I'm in Bergenfield, Bergen County. After tomorrow I'll just need another day or two once the thaw really does come around. After that everything can just wait until spring, already crossed a couple off the list who don't pay enough for it to be worth going back out for them now. Looking forward to finally getting cleanups done whenever that is



V_Scapes said:


> Damn that sucks I'd hate to be out there doing cleanups everything is frozen solid


I'll be doing all the usual snow prep for Tuesday while the boys are out, but I'm sure they won't be having much fun out there.


----------



## Mike_C

Have some touchup cleanups to do tomorrow also, then it looks like 2-4" Tuesday. Looks like we'll have a couple weeks to get some odds and ends done here and there in the upcoming lull


----------



## iceyman

if anybody saw the end of that football game the way that db played that ball is how well the models have been this year


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> 2-4 for me


I will take it, hope it comes.


----------



## iceyman

Things may be trending in our favor.. stay tuned.....


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> Things may be trending in our favor.. stay tuned.....


Once again its anyones guess.. lets hope we get at least one of the waves to give us 2-4


----------



## shawn_

My poor saints ....


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Once again its anyones guess.. lets hope we get at least one of the waves to give us 2-4


Long duration event that's not going to produce much


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> My poor saints ....


Unreal


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Long duration event that's not going to produce much


Dont be so sure


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Long duration event that's not going to produce much


Sounds like a blind date.


----------



## iceyman

You nw guys might get lucky


----------



## J.Ricci

The tail end of that Saints game is the first minute of the NFL I've watched since week 2, before all the kneeling crap started...guess I picked a good time to flip a game on. Anyway, looks like we're getting between nothing and a coating.


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> Sounds like a blind date.


Or a marriage


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> Or a marriage


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## LAB INC

AG09 said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


 What's everyone thinking for Tuesday 1-3?


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> What's everyone thinking for Tuesday 1-3?


Tuesday night maybe. Tmrw will be warm to start


----------



## kawasaki guy

View attachment 176619


I think I will be lucky to get out and salt.


----------



## kawasaki guy




----------



## truckie80

LAB INC said:


> What's everyone thinking for Tuesday 1-3?


Same thing I'm thinking, we'll see what happens. Seems like the timing's going to be pretty ****ty now not clearing out until Wednesday morning when people are already on the roads


----------



## V_Scapes

Late afternoon start tomorrow ending early Wednesday morning. New striker is ready to rock can't wait to play


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> View attachment 176619
> 
> 
> I think I will be lucky to get out and salt.


U have to remember that you are way south and can be 5* warmer


----------



## iceyman

Nws


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Late afternoon start tomorrow ending early Wednesday morning. New striker is ready to rock can't wait to play


That is nice. It will really come in handy if you get a couple of follow up saltings after this storm tomorrow. Just remember do not leave salt in it if you dont use it all.


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> That is nice. It will really come in handy if you get a couple of follow up saltings after this storm tomorrow. Just remember do not leave salt in it if you dont use it all.


Yea that's the only pain. I'm getting a cover made for it, will that help to keep it from freezing?


----------



## AG09

LAB INC said:


> What's everyone thinking for Tuesday 1-3?


Ive seen anywhere from 1-3, 2-4, 3-5 if it over performs so who knows. Ill be happy with a couple of inches. I just hope it stops around 4 am so I can get my commercial lots plowed curb to curb before they open. This way I do not have to go back and plow at night when they close.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Yea that's the only pain. I'm getting a cover made for it, will that help to keep it from freezing?


It will keep moisture out during a storm, but you still have the possibility of it freezing from the air circulating around the salter itself especially since it is metal. You may want to look into using treated salt because it has a lower freeze point. Having to unload/breakup frozen salt out of the hopper sucks.


----------



## V_Scapes

Gotcha. New to the bulk game so it's a slight learning curve. This year I'd like to pour a pad and build a bin for salt, in the spring i can use it for mulch


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Gotcha. New to the bulk game so it's a slight learning curve. This year I'd like to pour a pad and build a bin for salt, in the spring i can use it for mulch


That's a good idea. Only issue may be if you do not use all your salt from the winter now you have to store until next winter. It may be easier if you have the space to make 2 bins and only pour a pad once.


----------



## V_Scapes

Agreed, I definitely have the space for it.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Gotcha. New to the bulk game so it's a slight learning curve. This year I'd like to pour a pad and build a bin for salt, in the spring i can use it for mulch


I did that this past summer, can hold about 25 tons and I have no idea how I got by without having it right on hand before. Been toying with the idea of building another for mulch too


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Gotcha. New to the bulk game so it's a slight learning curve. This year I'd like to pour a pad and build a bin for salt, in the spring i can use it for mulch


As long as you run it out after every storm you'll be fine, theres always a little moisture in salt and thats all it takes to freeze things up. Salt Off and Fluid Film will be your best friends post storm


----------



## sota

Found out the guy I plow for pays his shovelers $20/hr. Talked to him about me possibly finding a guy myself, and having him just up my rate to cover. Would be less frustrating for me.

Also considering adding a snow thrower to my kit, possibly next year, for clearing sidewalks.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> Found out the guy I plow for pays his shovelers $20/hr. Talked to him about me possibly finding a guy myself, and having him just up my rate to cover. Would be less frustrating for me.
> 
> Also considering adding a snow thrower to my kit, possibly next year, for clearing sidewalks.


You plow his route and have to shovel?


----------



## Mike_C

Good luck finding a shoveler worth anything for less than $20. Sidewalk labor's the worst part of this business


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Good luck finding a shoveler worth anything for less than $20. Sidewalk labor's the worst part of this business


Yep.. unreal the amount we pay shovelers each storm.. especially big ones


----------



## sota

iceyman said:


> You plow his route and have to shovel?


I only plow. He's been supplying a guy to shovel. Although I've been thinking, if I shoveled it'd take longer to do my route, and I get paid more than $20/hr...


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks like we won't be working until the morning, snow is going to takes its sweet time coming in. Fine by me I'd rather plow into the morning.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Looks like we won't be working until the morning, snow is going to takes its sweet time coming in. Fine by me I'd rather plow into the morning.


Gona be close for us but in not expecting much in cnj


----------



## Petr51488

Have any of the models changed as far as accumulation amounts? Hoping this is a shovel job ( inch or 2) and not having to pull out the blowers.


----------



## djt1029

Petr51488 said:


> Have any of the models changed as far as accumulation amounts? Hoping this is a shovel job ( inch or 2) and not having to pull out the blowers.


Hoping for the same here, looks close. Wish it would stop overnight instead of rush hour but it is what it is. Hate having to go back out at night for a couple inch storm


----------



## Petr51488

Weather channel app shows mix of rain an snow at the start then rain for a few hours then back to snow. They are calling for 1-3 while everyone else is calling 2-5-6. You just check the apps that have the forecast you like lol


----------



## iceyman

For anyone not in the north it might be a sit home and watch the white rain kinda event


----------



## V_Scapes

Banking on a 3-4" event, 6" seems a bit bullish. Thankfully it's not going to be super cold so cleanup should be easy.


----------



## to_buy

Just saw D.O.T. sitting in Cedar Grove and on 280 with salt in the truck and plows on. Do they know something we don't, thought it was a 2 am storm?


----------



## J.Ricci

Would be nice if we got to salt here, not holding my breath.



to_buy said:


> Just saw D.O.T. sitting in Cedar Grove and on 280 with salt in the truck and plows on. Do they know something we don't, thought it was a 2 am storm?


Only thing they know is how to waste taxpayer money.


----------



## Randall Ave

to_buy said:


> Just saw D.O.T. sitting in Cedar Grove and on 280 with salt in the truck and plows on. Do they know something we don't, thought it was a 2 am storm?


Time and a half baby, time and a half!!!!!!


----------



## Petr51488

Seems everyone has changed it to a 1-2” storm for me now. 

I still don’t understand how these Facebook guys can put out a snowfall map out 30 hours before a storm. So much changes right before it gets started


----------



## J.Ricci

Petr51488 said:


> Seems everyone has changed it to a 1-2" storm for me now.
> 
> I still don't understand how these Facebook guys can put out a snowfall map out 30 hours before a storm. So much changes right before it gets started


Haven't you heard? According to their fans they're God's gift to weather, can see the future and leap tall buildings in a single bound...wait that's not right


----------



## Mike_C

Looks like we're downgraded too, seems like 2-4 now


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Looks like we're downgraded too, seems like 2-4 now


That would be perfection


----------



## Randall Ave

I just came from a trucking terminal. The guys coming in from PA said it's snowing at the gap. Nothing here yet.


----------



## Petr51488

Randall Ave said:


> I just came from a trucking terminal. The guys coming in from PA said it's snowing at the gap. Nothing here yet.


It's been snowing up there for a good part of the day but not much accumulation. Inch if that


----------



## Randall Ave

Petr51488 said:


> It's been snowing up there for a good part of the day but not much accumulation. Inch if that


Then one guy said he got a few inches. Don't know exactly where he lives.


----------



## sota

Plow on. Ballast in. Head lights adjusted (left one was a bit high.) Trying a new lube idea for the bolts for the gravel edge. Adjusted the drop speed. Checked all the fluids. I'm as ready as i'm going to be to lowred: payup


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> Plow on. Ballast in. Head lights adjusted (left one was a bit high.) Trying a new lube idea for the bolts for the gravel edge. Adjusted the drop speed. Checked all the fluids. I'm as ready as i'm going to be to lowred: payup


 didnt even get ready lol make that money


----------



## Petr51488

Radar doesn’t look very impressive and looks like rain for me till about 5-6am .


----------



## Mike_C

Sleet/ice pellets falling here, some light snow mixed in.


----------



## iceyman

Radar has been decent for NW nj ..,hopefully u guys have something


----------



## V_Scapes

515am and nothing to write home about. Not even an inch and grass is barely covered.


----------



## djt1029

It didn't change over from rain to snow until 530 or 6am, snowing now really light coating on everything grass I still visible. Trying to hold off and just go out as soon as it's over


----------



## iceyman

Changed over at 7 am.. by 745 everything covered and still ripping.. lets see how long this holds out


----------



## crazyboy

Just switched over to snow here in Ocean County in the past half hour. Mot sure we will get anything out of this.


----------



## YourBudAl

I don't think I'll end up doing my residentials. Not sure though


----------



## iceyman

Were def salting but might get a plow run in


----------



## kawasaki guy

Rain here. Trying to figure out Facebook. Why can't I "check in" to my business? It has a page.


----------



## iceyman

Sad day here.. raceway park shuts down drag strip. Grew up at the place.. my grandma retired last year after 48 years. Dam shame


----------



## djt1029

Maybe half an inch here so far


----------



## Randall Ave

A little over 2 inches here.


----------



## Mike_C

Seems like between 3-4" depending on location here, looks like it'll be winding down in the next hour or two.


----------



## iceyman

Coming up to an inch here


----------



## sota

Wife just reported: rt east at the parkway junction is clear, wet, no snow on the ground, grass visible, rain coming down.


----------



## J.Ricci

Some patchy slush on pavement, salted everywhere so we should be done


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> Wife just reported: rt east at the parkway junction is clear, wet, no snow on the ground, grass visible, rain coming down.


It is a fine line


----------



## iceyman

This was 955


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Sad day here.. raceway park shuts down drag strip. Grew up at the place.. my grandma retired last year after 48 years. Dam shame


Dame shame, I guess that will be the end to the Diesel nationals In the fall. I have gone just about every year since I was 10 years old.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Dame shame, I guess that will be the end to the Diesel nationals In the fall. I have gone just about every year since I was 10 years old.


Yep biggest diesel race probably in the world.. all gone.. worst part is my nitro fix is now 1:45 away in reading pa


----------



## truckie80

The boys are coming in at 1. Looks like we'll need to go back out tonight to clean up commercials, I just did them all and everywhere's full of cars


----------



## djt1029

Heading out now, looks like an inch or maybe just a tick above seems to be shutting off


----------



## Petr51488

About a 1/2” of slop here. I’ll take these every storm. Finally stopped snowing- heading out


----------



## to_buy

iceyman said:


> Sad day here.. raceway park shuts down drag strip. Grew up at the place.. my grandma retired last year after 48 years. Dam shame


What happened, what are they going to do there?


----------



## iceyman

to_buy said:


> What happened, what are they going to do there?


Leasing out lots to an online auto co.. all other racing and events still on.. swap meet, motox, drifting, mud runs and that crap


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Yep biggest diesel race probably in the world.. all gone.. worst part is my nitro fix is now 1:45 away in reading pa


I actually think I was at the first one. 1978 mabey?


----------



## V_Scapes

About 2" here in total so everything got pushed and salted, nice easy day. Definitely going to have a salt run in the morning everything is locking up already.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Yep biggest diesel race probably in the world.. all gone.. worst part is my nitro fix is now 1:45 away in reading pa


Just sucks, I loved going to that said newes.


----------



## LAB INC

We had about two inches or so, plowed and salted everything. Not a bad little storm. What you guys thinking for the next few weeks?


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> We had about two inches or so, plowed and salted everything. Not a bad little storm. What you guys thinking for the next few weeks?


Warmer but not without a chance of a thread the needle storm. Winter looks to return feb 7-10 ish and looks good thru the month


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Warmer but not without a chance of a thread the needle storm. Winter looks to return feb 7-10 ish and looks good thru the month


That would be good, would be nice to have a busy Feb.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> I actually think I was at the first one. 1978 mabey?


 Wow 1978 you have me beat.


----------



## V_Scapes

Fine but shut winter off fully right before March.


----------



## sota

LAB INC said:


> That would be good, would be nice to have a busy Feb.


not TOO busy...


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Wow 1978 you have me beat.


I was born in 1985 so that was my first year. My parents would run the front gates for any big event. I can remember driving on my dads lap around the track as a little guy. Things def changed over the years and they weren't making the revenue to support the strip. Was in need of a resurface sooner than later and with a deal to rent space they made a business decision. As the day goes on it hurts me more and more. Grew up with my whole family workjng there and hanging out. This just sucks terribly. And add to the fact nhra is basically my favorite sport its like a major league team leaving a city. Life goes on...


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> I was born in 1985 so that was my first year. My parents would run the front gates for any big event. I can remember driving on my dads lap around the track as a little guy. Things def changed over the years and they weren't making the revenue to support the strip. Was in need of a resurface sooner than later and with a deal to rent space they made a business decision. As the day goes on it hurts me more and more. Grew up with my whole family workjng there and hanging out. This just sucks terribly. And add to the fact nhra is basically my favorite sport its like a major league team leaving a city. Life goes on...


Pretty up setting if you ask me, I had a lot of fun through out the years going there. As I sad my favorite was always the Diesel nationals I always looked forward to the fall, in fact I remeber the one year I think it was 2004 they did it in the spring as well as the fall. Pretty much all my friends who are in the trucking and construction business would all meet up there and everyone would bring there trucks. Really amazing how many good things are changing in this state. I am kind of at a loss for words on this one.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> I was born in 1985 so that was my first year. My parents would run the front gates for any big event. I can remember driving on my dads lap around the track as a little guy. Things def changed over the years and they weren't making the revenue to support the strip. Was in need of a resurface sooner than later and with a deal to rent space they made a business decision. As the day goes on it hurts me more and more. Grew up with my whole family workjng there and hanging out. This just sucks terribly. And add to the fact nhra is basically my favorite sport its like a major league team leaving a city. Life goes on...


Born in 85, I graduated high school in 76. I think it was Engine city tech had an old White with a Cummins, put a Mack injection pump and injectors in it, that thing ran.


----------



## djt1029

Got another salting in this morning, might be a while until we get another push in


----------



## LAB INC

djt1029 said:


> Got another salting in this morning, might be a while until we get another push in


 Yes that's what I was thinking the next two weeks don't look like anyting will be coming. What you think?


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Yes that's what I was thinking the next two weeks don't look like anyting will be coming. What you think?


They way this winter has gone i wouldnt be surprised if we had another small event during this thaw.. it just seems to snow even when its not suppsd to this year.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> They way this winter has gone i wouldnt be surprised if we had another small event during this thaw.. it just seems to snow even when its not suppsd to this year.


I agree, the next 15 days look up and down but not so good. What you thinking for the long range and for the start of feb?


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I agree, the next 15 days look up and down but not so good. What you thinking for the long range and for the start of feb?


Everything im seeing points to full on winter end of first week in feb and to go into march


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Everything im seeing points to full on winter end of first week in feb and to go into march


I don't think we are going to get that one big storm this year. But I am hoping.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I don't think we are going to get that one big storm this year. But I am hoping.


We had a 14" so if we can get a couple smaller storms in feb we cant complain


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> We had a 14" so if we can get a couple smaller storms in feb we cant complain


You guys were steak on that one, here, we were about a can of spam.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> You guys were steak on that one, here, we were about a can of spam.


Honestly i would love a 4" storm


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Everything im seeing points to full on winter end of first week in feb and to go into march


I hope that we get something. That would be great, I guess we will see.


----------



## J.Ricci

Hoping for an active February also. I'm going away the next two weekends so who knows, thats usually when we get some fluke event


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Honestly i would love a 4" storm


And everyone before and after that


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> And everyone before and after that


Lol im just sick of these 1-1.5" events.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Lol im just sick of these 1-1.5" events.


Same with me, glad you said it first and not me. The storm two weeks ago was ok but I would like to get something a little bigger. I was hoping before the end of Jan but don't think we are going to get anything to Feb at this point. I just looked at the next 15 days don't see to much but rain.


----------



## Mike_C

I actually like the way this winters played out so far, a lot of salting, decent number of pushes. Just hope things get equally active once the thaw ends which so far (knock wood) seems like it should be the case


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> I actually like the way this winters played out so far, a lot of salting, decent number of pushes. Just hope things get equally active once the thaw ends which so far (knock wood) seems like it should be the case


Let's keep are fingers crossed we get active again. As much as I like the warm up I would like some snow.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Same with me, glad you said it first and not me. The storm two weeks ago was ok but I would like to get something a little bigger. I was hoping before the end of Jan but don't think we are going to get anything to Feb at this point. I just looked at the next 15 days don't see to much but rain.


Take a 14 day forecast with very little confidence..if we followed those we would have about 6" of snow instead of 19".


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> I actually like the way this winters played out so far, a lot of salting, decent number of pushes. Just hope things get equally active once the thaw ends which so far (knock wood) seems like it should be the case


Exactly.. if we get a decent February( which is historically our best month for snow) than it will be a good year


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Take a 14 day forecast with very little confidence..if we followed those we would have about 6" of snow instead of 19".


That's true, I always know that but for some reason I always look at it. Just a bad habit I guess.


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Take a 14 day forecast with very little confidence..if we followed those we would have about 6" of snow instead of 19".


Exactly, and if we followed the 7-10 day models we would've had like 4 feet by now, if that was the case Lab would still be whining lol I'd love to get hit with a bunch of 3-4" storms in February and then nothing in March...March snow sucks


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> Exactly, and if we followed the 7-10 day models we would've had like 4 feet by now, if that was the case Lab would still be whining lol I'd love to get hit with a bunch of 3-4" storms in February and then nothing in March...March snow sucks


Your right.


----------



## Mike_C

Snow after March 5th sucks, it can snow all it wants up until then.


----------



## Mike_C

LAB INC said:


> Your right.


Wouldn't be the same around here without you lol


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Exactly, and if we followed the 7-10 day models we would've had like 4 feet by now, if that was the case Lab would still be whining lol I'd love to get hit with a bunch of 3-4" storms in February and then nothing in March...March snow sucks


Copy that. It's been a good winter, not overly busy but not dead. This last storm was awesome we flew through the route and did it all in daylight. Hopefully winter is done and gone by the end of February, I hate starting cleanups late March/early April.


----------



## J.Ricci

Would love to be able to start March 12 with cleanups this year, last year was the 19th down here which was good, but I know you northerners werent so lucky


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Would love to be able to start March 12 with cleanups this year, last year was the 19th down here which was good, but I know you northerners werent so lucky


Yea if that march 14th storm was 40 miles south as modeled and we wouldve had 2' .. just missed it


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Would love to be able to start March 12 with cleanups this year, last year was the 19th down here which was good, but I know you northerners werent so lucky


April 9th I think we started. Horrible,makes for an insane spring and early summer.


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> Wouldn't be the same around here without you lol


I know it would not be. My complaints have already started up on the weather lol.


----------



## Petr51488

Let’s not talk spring cleanups! lol I’m enjoying my winter break!


----------



## djt1029

I feel like my winter break hasn't even really started yet, still have another 2 days of cleanups this week then we'll finally be done aside from a couple little side jobs


----------



## LAB INC

Petr51488 said:


> Let's not talk spring cleanups! lol I'm enjoying my winter break!


I agree with you on that. We spent the hole day power washing and cleaning all of the trucks and equipment. Nice to be a little warmer out, everything's put back in the building to rest to the cold come back. Looks like it will be sitting a little while.


----------



## iceyman

Cutter parade until early February


----------



## treeguyry

The warmer weather's going to be nice for catching up on other work but I'm already looking forward to the cold making its return


----------



## LAB INC

treeguyry said:


> The warmer weather's going to be nice for catching up on other work but I'm already looking forward to the cold making its return


Me too! As much as I like this warm weather I don't not like it at this time of year. I hope it comes back soon.


----------



## iceyman

Warmer weather with cold days mixed in. We have a warm cutter followed by a cold HP so basically it will be warm and rain then cold for a day or so... winter hopefully returns by feb 7th or so


----------



## V_Scapes

While a few good storms would be nice in February I'm slightly more excited for spring than usual after buying a new sea doo


----------



## kawasaki guy

I think 2-3 more 3" storms would be PERFECT. Then, bring on spring.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> While a few good storms would be nice in February I'm slightly more excited for spring than usual after buying a new sea doo


I think we have a long way to go before spring unfortunately.. perfect world is 3-4 storms in feb than 60-70s in march


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Warmer weather with cold days mixed in. We have a warm cutter followed by a cold HP so basically it will be warm and rain then cold for a day or so... winter hopefully returns by feb 7th or so


I hope it comes back I don't like rain in the winter.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I hope it comes back I don't like rain in the winter.


The cutter or 2 is gona happen.. lets get it out of the way so feb can be great


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> The cutter or 2 is gona happen.. lets get it out of the way so feb can be great


I agree with you 100%


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I agree with you 100%


I would hate more to have a coastal with no cold air than have a couple cutters that would never be snow. All signs point to a good to great feb into early march


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> I would hate more to have a coastal with no cold air than have a couple cutters that would never be snow. All signs point to a good to great feb into early march


I agree with you on that, I hope we have a great Feb that would be amazing.


----------



## J.Ricci

I have some side work I guess we can start again on Wednesday looks like we'll be snow free for some time might as well make some money a few days a week


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> While a few good storms would be nice in February I'm slightly more excited for spring than usual after buying a new sea doo


What'd you pick up?


----------



## V_Scapes

2017 gtr x 230. It's depressing buying a summer toy in January but I got a pretty good deal on it, something fun to look forward to.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> 2017 gtr x 230. It's depressing buying a summer toy in January but I got a pretty good deal on it, something fun to look forward to.


Nice, you'll definitely get some great use out of it. I have a '16 GTR 215 great way to blow off some steam especially if you live close to the water


----------



## V_Scapes

I'm ten minutes from greenwood lake so I'm going to get a slip for it. Exactly why I got it, ain't getting any younger.


----------



## Mike_C

Good buy. I've been fighting the urge to buy a ski-doo lately, we'll see how long I can keep doing so


----------



## V_Scapes

Do you have enough trials by you or trailer up north?


----------



## Mike_C

We're (knock on wood) supposed to be closing on a little cabin up in the poconos this Friday so it would be perfect for there.


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> We're (knock on wood) supposed to be closing on a little cabin up in the poconos this Friday so it would be perfect for there.


Jealous to say the least. Good luck / congrats


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> We're (knock on wood) supposed to be closing on a little cabin up in the poconos this Friday so it would be perfect for there.


Nice! In that case you definitely need a new sled


----------



## kawasaki guy

J.Ricci said:


> Would love to be able to start March 12 with cleanups this year, last year was the 19th down here which was good, but I know you northerners werent so lucky


I am thinking the 19th for this year myself. Can't come soon enough, I want my new diesel truck!*newusflag*


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> We're (knock on wood) supposed to be closing on a little cabin up in the poconos this Friday so it would be perfect for there.


Lifestyles of the rich and famous. I assume we're all invited to the housewarming lol



kawasaki guy said:


> I am thinking the 19th for this year myself. Can't come soon enough, I want my new diesel truck!*newusflag*


19th is what I'm realistically thinking, would be nice to get out even earlier (I say that now, by then I'll probably want that extra week off)


----------



## V_Scapes

I was contemplating sending out maintenance contracts soon but it's too early yet. With an entire month of winter left I think my customers would get them and they'd be lost in the junk mail pile.


----------



## treeguyry

J.Ricci said:


> Lifestyles of the rich and famous. I assume we're all invited to the housewarming lol. )


Seems like it's only fair


----------



## J.Ricci

I'll send my contracts out around Feb 15th, anytime before that always seems too early. Hell even that seems too early most years. I heard something about an outside shot of snow for at least part of jersey next week not sure what the deal is though. We're working again today, I'm kind of looking forward to a little snow on the ground so we can get some time off haven't really slowed down much this winter


----------



## djt1029

Same here. This is the most busy I've ever stayed into the winter


----------



## kawasaki guy

Mike_C said:


> We're (knock on wood) supposed to be closing on a little cabin up in the poconos this Friday so it would be perfect for there.


Where? Grandmother has property in Moscow.


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> I'll send my contracts out around Feb 15th, anytime before that always seems too early. Hell even that seems too early most years. I heard something about an outside shot of snow for at least part of jersey next week not sure what the deal is though. We're working again today, I'm kind of looking forward to a little snow on the ground so we can get some time off haven't really slowed down much this winter


Been staying busy here as well. Sweeping, tree work, pavers, excavation, I've been able to keep 3 crews busy at 4 or 5 days every week.



kawasaki guy said:


> Where? Grandmother has property in Moscow.


Mount Pocono


----------



## iceyman

Warm coastal then an ivt sets up monday night. If that is correct we will have to see where it sets up.. impossible to know where.. also rain to snow next Friday night. Looks to turn heavy for a period.. and this is before we even get back into a winter pattern


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Warm coastal then an ivt sets up monday night. If that is correct we will have to see where it sets up.. impossible to know where.. also rain to snow next Friday night. Looks to turn heavy for a period.. and this is before we even get back into a winter pattern


Are you saying maybe some snow?


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Are you saying maybe some snow?


If u took 12z gfs as gospel(which would be foolish) this is from now til superbowl sunday.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

"Foolish" might be an understatement.


----------



## iceyman

k1768 said:


> "Foolish" might be an understatement.


Just showing their is chances for snow in the next 10 days


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Just showing their is chances for snow in the next 10 days


I hope we get it!


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Just showing their is chances for snow in the next 10 days


Chances sure, but like you said, expecting that much is a stretch.


----------



## shawn_

For the first time in a long time I am hoping for no snow  down a truck due too an accident & could really use another week or two of warmth to let the body shop get my truck fixed.


----------



## V_Scapes

Chance for snow Monday night from inverted trough. Have to keep a close eye on it.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> For the first time in a long time I am hoping for no snow  down a truck due too an accident & could really use another week or two of warmth to let the body shop get my truck fixed.


 I would advise to get a backup plan for next friday


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> I would advise to get a backup plan for next friday


 Is something comeing?


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Is something comeing?


Midnight friday


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Midnight friday
> 
> View attachment 177093
> 
> 
> View attachment 177094
> 
> 
> View attachment 177095


I hope so!


----------



## V_Scapes

Still a full week away


----------



## crazyboy

Going away for the night Saturday afternoon, hopefully nothing. :waving:


----------



## HeatMiser

Would be nice to get something this week


----------



## iceyman

crazyboy said:


> Going away for the night Saturday afternoon, hopefully nothing. :waving:


Daughters christening Saturday


----------



## iceyman

HeatMiser said:


> Would be nice to get something this week


----------



## J.Ricci

HeatMiser said:


> Would be nice to get something this week


Welcome aboard, not going to lie would rather have snow miser here though payup


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> View attachment 177161


 What your predictions for Tuesday and end of this week?


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> What your predictions for Tuesday and end of this week?


Tuesday looks to form over pa instead of nj.. doesnt mean that models are right.. just depends where it forms after low moves off shore.. next week the gfs has a cold front basically wih precipitation way south.. euro still has solid snow for Friday night. Once again zero consensus.


----------



## iceyman

Move this 100 miles west and were in business


----------



## Randall Ave

I know its early, but looks like bridesmaids again.


----------



## iceyman

Friday is a decent chance with another chance the following Tuesday. Long range keeps showing action so all we need is to cash in a couple and well be good


----------



## iceyman

Euro has a solid storm starting thurs night into Friday


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Tuesday looks to form over pa instead of nj.. doesnt mean that models are right.. just depends where it forms after low moves off shore.. next week the gfs has a cold front basically wih precipitation way south.. euro still has solid snow for Friday night. Once again zero consensus.


 I hope we get something I am getting bored.


----------



## HeatMiser

Thanks guys...from what I've seen the end of the week seems to have a lot more potential. Really need the cold to come back asap, not a lot of oil deliveries need to be made during January thaw


----------



## iceyman

HeatMiser said:


> Thanks guys...from what I've seen the end of the week seems to have a lot more potential. Really need the cold to come back asap, not a lot of oil deliveries need to be made during January thaw


Its coming


----------



## djt1029

Just a heads up, could be a one off but anyone in Bergen County keep an extra close eye on your equipment, my yard got broken into last night I got off pretty easy compared to a few of the other guys. One had 2 plows, a truck, trailer and skidsteer taken


----------



## V_Scapes

****ing scumbags. I never understood it, were all out here trying to make a living if you can't afford the equipment find another profession.


----------



## Randall Ave

That sucks. Two Saturdays ago, 2:30 in the afternoon, three guys go behind the shop to steal scrap. I hate people.


----------



## J.Ricci

Ah **** sorry to hear, did they get anything from you? Keep an eye on craigslist, I had an idiot steal a demo saw from me years ago and then list it on craigslist a couple days later. Couldn't believe he was that stupid but he was


----------



## Mike_C

People ****ing suck.


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> Just a heads up, could be a one off but anyone in Bergen County keep an extra close eye on your equipment, my yard got broken into last night I got off pretty easy compared to a few of the other guys. One had 2 plows, a truck, trailer and skidsteer taken


Cameras?


----------



## LAB INC

djt1029 said:


> Just a heads up, could be a one off but anyone in Bergen County keep an extra close eye on your equipment, my yard got broken into last night I got off pretty easy compared to a few of the other guys. One had 2 plows, a truck, trailer and skidsteer taken


I will keep my eyes and ears open, my heart goes out to you. Shame we have such low life people in this world, we all work hard and such scum has to try to hurt good people.


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> Ah **** sorry to hear, did they get anything from you? Keep an eye on craigslist, I had an idiot steal a demo saw from me years ago and then list it on craigslist a couple days later. Couldn't believe he was that stupid but he was


Just an angle grinder and wrench set other than maybe some miscellaneous stuff I wouldn't even realize is missing. They took a lot of plow/salter harnesses out of the a bunch of trucks but left them behind luckily. Definitely keeping an eye on craigslist



iceyman said:


> Cameras?


They spray painted over them


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> Just an angle grinder and wrench set other than maybe some miscellaneous stuff I wouldn't even realize is missing. They took a lot of plow/salter harnesses out of the a bunch of trucks but left them behind luckily. Definitely keeping an eye on craigslist
> 
> They spray painted over them


Sorry to hear that. They were definitely watching your yard. Where abouts in Bergen County? A guy by me had 4 plows stolen last year 2 days prior to the March 14th storm.


----------



## djt1029

AG09 said:


> Sorry to hear that. They were definitely watching your yard. Where abouts in Bergen County? A guy by me had 4 plows stolen last year 2 days prior to the March 14th storm.


Hackensack. There's almost no rhyme or reason to what they took, they got a grinder from behind the seat of my hardscape truck but left my chipping gun, laser level, dewalt radio and at least 6 wheels for my demo saw right next to it then got into my buddy's van and took a saw but left everything else. Glad I just have straight blades since the 2 plows they took were the only stainless v's in the yard


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> Just an angle grinder and wrench set other than maybe some miscellaneous stuff I wouldn't even realize is missing. They took a lot of plow/salter harnesses out of the a bunch of trucks but left them behind luckily. Definitely keeping an eye on craigslist
> 
> They spray painted over them


***jockeys


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> Hackensack. There's almost no rhyme or reason to what they took, they got a grinder from behind the seat of my hardscape truck but left my chipping gun, laser level, dewalt radio and at least 6 wheels for my demo saw right next to it then got into my buddy's van and took a saw but left everything else. Glad I just have straight blades since the 2 plows they took were the only stainless v's in the yard


Really strange for them to leave stuff worth more money than what they took but criminals do really stupid stuff. The harnesses are even weirder


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Really strange for them to leave stuff worth more money than what they took but criminals do really stupid stuff. The harnesses are even weirder


They may have gotten spooked and ran. A few years ago, came in one morning. One plow had a strap on it, someone was trying to drag it sideways. They either gave up, or ran.


----------



## UniqueTouch

sorry to hear that guys that is bs, especially how hard we have to bust are asses to buy the equipment we have.


----------



## V_Scapes

You Central and southern guys look to be alittle busy tomorrow. Hoping for at least a salt run here.


----------



## djt1029

Randall Ave said:


> They may have gotten spooked and ran. A few years ago, came in one morning. One plow had a strap on it, someone was trying to drag it sideways. They either gave up, or ran.


That's what I would've thought too but they spent 3 hours there so they had plenty of time


----------



## Randall Ave

djt1029 said:


> That's what I would've thought too but they spent 3 hours there so they had plenty of time


Three hours? I hate to tell you, but they will be back. Motion cameras that will alert you, something.


----------



## Tcp

I had 2 plow controllers stolen out of my trucks also sucks


----------



## djt1029

Randall Ave said:


> Three hours? I hate to tell you, but they will be back. Motion cameras that will alert you, something.


Already increased security for that but I think we might be ok, can't talk about it on open forum though.


----------



## djt1029

Tcp said:


> I had 2 plow controllers stolen out of my trucks also sucks


Where in bergen county?


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> Already increased security for that but I think we might be ok, can't talk about it on open forum though.


I grew up in Hackensack and a buddy of mine parks at the same yard you do, unless 2 got hit on Saturday. Spoke to him this morning and he has his ideas too which I have a feeling match up with yours. Good luck


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> Already increased security for that but I think we might be ok, can't talk about it on open forum though.


We're supposed to miss this snow tonight up here last I saw looked like you're going to miss it in bergen too but if that's not the case and you have a truck laid up for the storm because of the harnesses message me and I'll get a truck out your way for this one while you get things squared away


----------



## Tcp

djt1029 said:


> Where in bergen county?


no hillsborough


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> We're supposed to miss this snow tonight up here last I saw looked like you're going to miss it in bergen too but if that's not the case and you have a truck laid up for the storm because of the harnesses message me and I'll get a truck out your way for this one while you get things squared away


Hoping for just enough to have to salt


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Hoping for just enough to have to salt


Have you heard anyting about Friday's storm.


----------



## Randall Ave

I just got in, so us guys in the West are not getting any tomorrow?


----------



## kawasaki guy

Might salt in the AM, depends on if anything freezes tonight after the rain.


----------



## J.Ricci

Hoping to salt here, not holding my breath. We're supposed to rip out 400 linear feet of sidewalk tomorrow would be real nice to make money salting then head right onto the job.


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> We're supposed to miss this snow tonight up here last I saw looked like you're going to miss it in bergen too but if that's not the case and you have a truck laid up for the storm because of the harnesses message me and I'll get a truck out your way for this one while you get things squared away


Thank you, I really appreciate the offer. I should be in good shape for tonight/tomorrow got everything back up and running today.


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC said:


> Have you heard anyting about Friday's storm.


Not seeing anything crazy right now, 1-3 maybe, fine by me.


----------



## iceyman

Pattern change is in effect.. alot of chances next 2 weeks


----------



## Mr Efficiency

djt1029 said:


> Just a heads up, could be a one off but anyone in Bergen County keep an extra close eye on your equipment, my yard got broken into last night I got off pretty easy compared to a few of the other guys. One had 2 plows, a truck, trailer and skidsteer taken


That sucks. Lots of Scumbags out there.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Not seeing anything crazy right now, 1-3 maybe, fine by me.


That's what I heard, I would be happy with 3 inches.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Pattern change is in effect.. alot of chances next 2 weeks


 I hope so I am getting bored.


----------



## iceyman

The coast looks to be doing pretty well


----------



## djt1029

About an inch on grass here. Melting from underneath on pavement already, commercial routes just about done


----------



## J.Ricci

Got to salt but that was it, time for concrete work


----------



## HeatMiser

Only had work for one truck today hopefully Friday shakes out better


----------



## iceyman

HeatMiser said:


> Only had work for one truck today hopefully Friday shakes out better


Next weekend starts 2nd half.. we will be busy i believe


----------



## Mike_C

Not going to complain about another salt run, hopefully Friday gives us something too



djt1029 said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate the offer. I should be in good shape for tonight/tomorrow got everything back up and running today.


No worries, happy to hear everything's back in working order.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Salted the condos at 6PM so everything did not turn to a sheet of ice overnight.


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> Salted the condos at 6PM so everything did not turn to a sheet of ice overnight.


You get that other band in the afternoon?


----------



## kawasaki guy

iceyman said:


> You get that other band in the afternoon?


It melted as it hit the ground for the most part, barely a dusting.


----------



## V_Scapes

What makes you think it won't refreeze overnight?


----------



## J.Ricci

Looks like a chance of something Sunday night too, first time I don't care if it snows during the Super Bowl


----------



## V_Scapes

Last year me and some friends got on our quads and hit the trails for super bowl when it was freezing cold, was better than sitting on the couch all afternoon.


----------



## truckie80

I watched half the game last year, but I won't be watching any this year. Can't believe the NFL was stupid enough to refuse to allow the "please stand" commercial after everything else this season. Icing on the cake. Beer and wings are just as good when you're not watching football anyway


----------



## Mike_C

I've had Giants season tickets for close to 20 years, sold them after week 3 this year with no intentions of ever getting them again. The NFL won't see another dime of mine until they get their **** in order and even then who knows


----------



## to_buy

Anyone here anymore about the Friday storm? You are my go to guys on the weather, not the news channels


----------



## UniqueTouch

Amen to that truckie and mike.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Seems like a lot of you guys have F550s, and I have a question: I am hopefully buying a 2001 with the 7.3, PTO dump body, and 100k miles. I will have my mechanic look it over, but anything in particular to look for on them?


----------



## shawn_

kawasaki guy said:


> Seems like a lot of you guys have F550s, and I have a question: I am hopefully buying a 2001 with the 7.3, PTO dump body, and 100k miles. I will have my mechanic look it over, but anything in particular to look for on them?


Oil pan & rot .


----------



## Mr. Jon

kawasaki guy said:


> Seems like a lot of you guys have F550s, and I have a question: I am hopefully buying a 2001 with the 7.3, PTO dump body, and 100k miles. I will have my mechanic look it over, but anything in particular to look for on them?


I had a 2001 F450 7.3 and went through 4 transmissions. I'd buy a newer one with the torqshift. I'm going to be selling my 2008 F550 soon but it's not 4x4.


----------



## shawn_

Mr. Jon said:


> I had a 2001 F450 7.3 and went through 4 transmissions. I'd buy a newer one with the torqshift. I'm going to be selling my 2008 F550 soon but it's not 4x4.


Yes transmissions are another weak point in the 7.3


----------



## iceyman

Alot of agreement on a storm sundaymonday.. unfortunately its a wet storm. The good thing is the models are horrible and wouldnt take much to be a good snowstorm


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Alot of agreement on a storm sundaymonday.. unfortunately its a wet storm. The good thing is the models are horrible and wouldnt take much to be a good snowstorm


Epawa saying the same. 3 chances through Tuesday, hopefully be able to salt at some point, we didn't get peanuts yesterday.


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> I've had Giants season tickets for close to 20 years, sold them after week 3 this year with no intentions of ever getting them again. The NFL won't see another dime of mine until they get their **** in order and even then who knows


Didn't have season tickets but was supposed to go to 4 games this year. Didn't go to any haven't watched since week 2. Couldn't believe it when I saw they won't allow that commercial.



to_buy said:


> Anyone here anymore about the Friday storm? You are my go to guys on the weather, not the news channels


From what I saw doesn't seem like a big deal but may be enough to salt or hopefully scrape and salt


----------



## iceyman

Ride the cmc .. cmon baby


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I've got a bad feeling we will not see a plowable event out of the next 3 coming. Temps & precips just don't want to be here at the same time. Typical warm front before precip, cold arrives too late. 

I'd love to be wrong....

This season started out so promising too....



O, and F the nfl!!! The owners, head office & players.


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> From what I saw doesn't seem like a big deal but may be enough to salt or hopefully scrape and salt


A few salting would be bad either. Looking at the temps there may be a shot at a salt run Friday morning as well from black ice from tomorrows rain if it ends late enough


----------



## LAB INC

k1768 said:


> I've got a bad feeling we will not see a plowable event out of the next 3 coming. Temps & precips just don't want to be here at the same time. Typical warm front before precip, cold arrives too late.
> 
> I'd love to be wrong....
> 
> This season started out so promising too....
> 
> O, and F the nfl!!! The owners, head office & players.


I agree with you on that, looks to me that Friday and mondays storm looks like a bunch of nothing. I don't think this year has been to great at all we have been out about four times so far but again nothing crazy. I have only plowed two times and the one we really could of just salted. Would be nice to get a 6-8 inch storm, I hope it changes as we are now into feb but I am losing faith every day.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I agree with you on that, looks to me that Friday and mondays storm looks like a bunch of nothing. I don't think this year has been to great at all we have been out about four times so far but again nothing crazy. I have only plowed two times and the one we really could of just salted. Would be nice to get a 6-8 inch storm, I hope it changes as we are now into feb but I am losing faith every day.


Friday is crap.. dont give up on monday.. just becausethe models are crap


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> I watched half the game last year, but I won't be watching any this year. Can't believe the NFL was stupid enough to refuse to allow the "please stand" commercial after everything else this season. Icing on the cake. Beer and wings are just as good when you're not watching football anyway


They really ****ed themselves, love watching their ratings fall. I miss football but at least theres the devils until baseball season



LAB INC said:


> I agree with you on that, looks to me that Friday and mondays storm looks like a bunch of nothing. I don't think this year has been to great at all we have been out about four times so far but again nothing crazy. I have only plowed two times and the one we really could of just salted. Would be nice to get a 6-8 inch storm, I hope it changes as we are now into feb but I am losing faith every day.


You've only been out 4 times up north? Damn I think we've been out at least double that.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Ride the cmc .. cmon baby
> 
> View attachment 177319


This is for Monday? Looks like another win for the coast


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> They really ****** themselves, love watching their ratings fall. I miss football but at least theres the devils until baseball season
> 
> .


And even they've been depressing to watch this month, thank god they won last night.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> This is for Monday? Looks like another win for the coast


Its by itself right now.. has a statewide 6" .. gfs has a low near great lakes and gives us a nice rainstorm.. but the gfs has been poor so well see


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> And even they've been depressing to watch this month, thank god they won last night.


Yeah Hope last night was a turning point...would like to see Santini back in the lineup for Saturday against Pitt so there's someone to hit Crosby in the mouth


----------



## Mike_C

Definitely some potential for Monday. I'd be happy with a nice 3-4"



AG09 said:


> A few salting would be bad either. Looking at the temps there may be a shot at a salt run Friday morning as well from black ice from tomorrows rain if it ends late enough


Personally I almost prefer that, quick money less **** breaking



J.Ricci said:


> Yeah Hope last night was a turning point...would like to see Santini back in the lineup for Saturday against Pitt so there's someone to hit Crosby in the mouth


He's really doing no good on the bench should either get another chance or be in Binghampton...and I'm all in favor of anyone and everyone hitting Crosby in the teeth


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> They really ****** themselves, love watching their ratings fall. I miss football but at least theres the devils until baseball season
> 
> You've only been out 4 times up north? Damn I think we've been out at least double that.


 Yea I am in 07931 close to Morristown area. We have been out to salt a bunch only plowed two times.


----------



## V_Scapes

So much less bs and stress with salt only events. I love going out by myself with a loaded hopper and a few buckets of calcium.


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> Definitely some potential for Monday. I'd be happy with a nice 3-4"
> 
> Personally I almost prefer that, quick money less **** breaking
> 
> He's really doing no good on the bench should either get another chance or be in Binghampton...and I'm all in favor of anyone and everyone hitting Crosby in the teeth


Two of my favorite things are getting the route done by myself in a salt storm and watching Sidney Crosby get hit in the face


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> Its by itself right now.. has a statewide 6" .. gfs has a low





djt1029 said:


> Two of my favorite things are getting the route done by myself in a salt storm and watching Sidney Crosby get hit in the face


love the hatred


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> love the hatred


I just watched the 10pm newes it does not look like anything to good is coming. Maybe dusting with rain, go figure. Sucks if you ask me, they said both storms look more wet then white! Not what I wanted to hear.


----------



## iceyman

Friday morning could be a mess.. could be rain to snow then cold temps. Not out of question to get an inch or so then a flash freeze


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Friday morning could be a mess.. could be rain to snow then cold temps. Not out of question to get an inch or so then a flash freeze


 True, don't mind me I am doing what I always do. I just would like to see a few nice storms.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> True, don't mind me I am doing what I always do. I just would like to see a few nice storms.


Im with you. Just trying to let our guys here know whats coming. It doesnt look pretty at the moment. Amazing how 4 days ago we were looking bulletproof. I still think feb produces for us.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Im with you. Just trying to let our guys here know whats coming. It doesnt look pretty at the moment. Amazing how 4 days ago we were looking bulletproof. I still think feb produces for us.


I agree with you when I first was looking at Feb I kind of thought that we where going to get off to a good start. Don't get me wrong the salt events are good but I would like a few nice storms. I just watched the 11 newes on 7 and Lee Goldberg said that next Wednesdays storm could be the same rain to snow. We still have time but I start to lose faith, I remeber back in the late 90s early 2000s we had a lot of good storms.


----------



## Mike_C

We've had plenty of good years since then, 2010, 2011 and 2014 come to mind. Don't forget last winter our snowiest period was in March.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I agree with you when I first was looking at Feb I kind of thought that we where going to get off to a good start. Don't get me wrong the salt events are good but I would like a few nice storms. I just watched the 11 newes on 7 and Lee Goldberg said that next Wednesdays storm could be the same rain to snow. We still have time but I start to lose faith, I remeber back in the late 90s early 2000s we had a lot of good storms.


Very short memory


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> We've had plenty of good years since then, 2010, 2011 and 2014 come to mind. Don't forget last winter our snowiest period was in March.


At least one of the old guys on here still has a decent memory haha


----------



## Randall Ave

March 14th last year, good storm, 3/18/13 we had a good march storm. But from what I can see, we are going to get mostly rain from the next few.


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> At least one of the old guys on here still has a decent memory haha


I take solace in not being Randall when it comes to age...although I picture LAB as a 80 year old guy sitting by the window when there's no snow yelling at the kids to stay off his lawn


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> I take solace in not being Randall when it comes to age...although I picture LAB as a 80 year old guy sitting by the window when there's no snow yelling at the kids to stay off his lawn


I'm 59, but I can still get around. I'm working on a ten speed fuller in a KW. I wish I was a little more limber.


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> I take solace in not being Randall when it comes to age...although I picture LAB as a 80 year old guy sitting by the window when there's no snow yelling at the kids to stay off his lawn


Haha I feel like I am 80 years old but I am only 34. I wish I was 18 again.


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> We've had plenty of good years since then, 2010, 2011 and 2014 come to mind. Don't forget last winter our snowiest period was in March.


Yes 2010, 2011 where good years also 2014-2015. We had a bunch of snow in the early 2000s as well. 2003-2004 was pretty good and 2000-2001 as well.


----------



## J.Ricci

LAB INC said:


> Haha I feel like I am 80 years old but I am only 34. I wish I was 18 again.


Not going to lie I always thought you were a lot older, kind of shocked you're only a couple months older than me lol


----------



## HeatMiser

Randall Ave said:


> I'm 59, but I can still get around. I'm working on a ten speed fuller in a KW. I wish I was a little more limber.


I'll just turned 58 I guess we're the old guys here. I keep in pretty good shape though partially because my wife's always dragging me around and making me go hiking with her


----------



## J.Ricci

HeatMiser said:


> I'll just turned 58 I guess we're the old guys here. I keep in pretty good shape though partially because my wife's always dragging me around and making me go hiking with her


**** they don't outgrow that...


----------



## Randall Ave

My wife goes hiking, through the mall.


----------



## HeatMiser

Through the malls their favorite kind



J.Ricci said:


> **** they don't outgrow that...


Maybe they do, she's 31 though so I'll be dead before she does


----------



## truckie80

HeatMiser said:


> Maybe they do, she's 31 though so I'll be dead before she does


Nice pull


----------



## V_Scapes

HeatMiser said:


> Through the malls their favorite kind
> 
> Maybe they do, she's 31 though so I'll be dead before she does


This man is over here slaying it...I'm 29 can't even get a text back.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> This man is over here slaying it...I'm 29 can't even get a text back.


Swipe right


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> Not going to lie I always thought you were a lot older, kind of shocked you're only a couple months older than me lol


I feel like I a a lot older and that's the truth! I guess I am going to say it again because I am bord working in the office today. The next week does not look so good.


----------



## Mike_C

HeatMiser said:


> Through the malls their favorite kind
> 
> Maybe they do, she's *31* though so I'll be dead before she does


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I feel like I a a lot older and that's the truth! I guess I am going to say it again because I am bord working in the office today. The next week does not look so good.


Unless youre in Vermont.. which i may have to visit next weekend


----------



## kawasaki guy

shawn_ said:


> Yes transmissions are another weak point in the 7.3


Well not buying it. Never called back after I asked about meeting at my mechanic's shop.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Unless youre in Vermont.. which i may have to visit next weekend


I agree, I am going to take off next week for a few days not sure where I am going to go but I am not going to sit around waiting for nothing. What's you thoughts for the next few weeks. I hope Feb is not going to be a waste.


----------



## Randall Ave

HeatMiser said:


> Through the malls their favorite kind
> 
> Maybe they do, she's 31 though so I'll be dead before she does


By the amount of life insurance my wife has on me, I know she's going to outlive me. Well, I think I will put the plow on, I need the practice.


----------



## crazyboy

Rain for tonight!


----------



## LAB INC

crazyboy said:


> Rain for tonight!


Please don't remind me lol rain next week to wtf is with this bs. Next ten days look like nothing.


----------



## S_Marino87

HeatMiser said:


> Through the malls their favorite kind
> 
> Maybe they do, she's 31 though so I'll be dead before she does


You're officially a legend here now


----------



## LAB INC

crazyboy said:


> Rain for tonight!


Rain and 51 next Wednesday! Nice start to feb.


----------



## iceyman

crazyboy said:


> Rain for tonight!


Changeover in am with below freezing temps


----------



## J.Ricci

We'll see what the morning brings, I didn't drop my skid off at the HOA since we were using it all day on a job so that might bring on some snow


----------



## V_Scapes

Got the salter loaded and tarped. Expecting a bit of a mess here in the morning, doubt it will be plowable tho.


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> We'll see what the morning brings, I didn't drop my skid off at the HOA since we were using it all day on a job so that might bring on some snow


To piggy back on that thought I just had my trucks and trailers detailed today so I would not be surprised if we at least got a salting out of it and dirtied my stuff up again.


----------



## Randall Ave

I did not put on my plow, so that might help.


----------



## Petr51488

NOAA says 1-2 inches but all other weather apps say nothing


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I'm seeing rain switching to snow, maybe an inch when it's all over. Temps plummeting tonight and through the day tomorrow = ice and whatever does stick will be around until the next warm front for the next rain event Sun/Mon. 

Put the blade on, so nothing will happen.


----------



## iceyman

Saddling up tonight but waiting to load salt in am


----------



## J.Ricci

Haven't loaded salt yet either, waiting for the morning. Alarm's set, we'll see what happens


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> Haven't loaded salt yet either, waiting for the morning. Alarm's set, we'll see what happens


Waiting to am to see if we have to salt. I just looked out the window and it's snowing out, oh wait I mean raining. Just nice!


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Haven't loaded salt yet either, waiting for the morning. Alarm's set, we'll see what happens


With my luck I'll be unloading 2 yards tomorrow


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> With my luck I'll be unloading 2 yards tomorrow


It will be cold tmrw so if anything falls a salt run will be necessary


----------



## V_Scapes

Snow and rain mix here right now, don't have any asphalt on my property but a bluestone pad has a light skim on it with patchy dusting on un paved. Going to be a skating rink tomorrow.


----------



## J.Ricci

So far just rain here


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> So far just rain here


Should change over like 3-4 am and we get a couple hours or snow


----------



## Petr51488

Nothing here. Not even on the grass. Back to sleep.


----------



## iceyman

Brutal


----------



## UniqueTouch

Atleast we got Another salting in. That’s two this week which is nice. Still looks like pretty mild temps for the near future or atleast when any precipitation comes our way. Plus my man Punxsutawney Phil said another 6 weeks of winter.... Dilly Dilly


----------



## snowpushers

Went out around 5:30 a.m., temp. around 33*. All surfaces where wet, salted all commercials. Got back to shop around 7:45 a.m.(temp. dropped to 27*), our gravel and black top drive where all covered in ice. Glad I went out!


----------



## djt1029

Nothing here as far as snow, partial salt run in though


----------



## V_Scapes

Full salt run here too, all asphalt surfaces were super slick.


----------



## Mike_C

Scraped almost everywhere, salted everything.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Scraped almost everywhere, salted everything.


What's your service area? The family that runs a deli in town is from Vernon he said they had about 2". Saw some cars this morning that were covered too.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> What's your service area? The family that runs a deli in town is from Vernon he said they had about 2". Saw some cars this morning that were covered too.


I have snow sites in Sussex, Warren and Morris Counties


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Rain three more times in next 7-10 days.


----------



## V_Scapes

Sunday isn't looking exciting at all


----------



## mkwl

This one was super localized- I plow in Warren County - I'm a Bergen County transplant- landscape in Bergen and Morris, plow in Warren - I had 1/2" of icy snowy mess on my driveway at my house- had 2" on driveways a mile up the road, and shear ice with no snow at one of the post offices I do 3 miles away... all about elevation! Got to sling some salt though which was nice!


----------



## iceyman

k1768 said:


> Rain three more times in next 7-10 days.


Yep.. just not enuf cold.. wouldve been an epic stretch if we couldve gotten all snow.. upstate ny and mid pa should do really well


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Sunday isn't looking exciting at all


For me it is


----------



## J.Ricci

Salted wet pavement early and went back to work afterward. The never ending landscape season continues..


----------



## S_Marino87

Slick surfaces here this morning but no snow or at least none that accumulated.



J.Ricci said:


> Salted wet pavement early and went back to work afterward. The never ending landscape season continues..


Cleanups still?


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> I have snow sites in Sussex, Warren and Morris Counties


Been meaning to ask, how's the sweeping business going?


----------



## LAB INC

k1768 said:


> Rain three more times in next 7-10 days.


 This sucks if you ask me, Feb is starting to look like a bust to me.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Yep.. just not enuf cold.. wouldve been an epic stretch if we couldve gotten all snow.. upstate ny and mid pa should do really well


Iceyman, give me some hope please what you think is going to happen over the next few weeks. This does not look to good.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Iceyman, give me some hope please what you think is going to happen over the next few weeks. This does not look to good.


The hope is that the models in the medium to long range are pathetic. 2 nights ago was winter over.. now its starting to come back to a more Favorable period the 2nd-3rd week. The good thing about nj is all it takes it a strong coastal with some cold and were in business.. still a long way to go here


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> Slick surfaces here this morning but no snow or at least none that accumulated.
> 
> Cleanups still?


We did one day of cleanups last week for a couple one timers, mostly keeping busy with masonry work and some machine work, I've been working with a plumber on a handful of residential sewer replacements too...Business is booming in February which is good and all but I really wouldn't mind a couple weeks off



iceyman said:


> The hope is that the models in the medium to long range are pathetic. 2 nights ago was winter over.. now its starting to come back to a more Favorable period the 2nd-3rd week. The good thing about nj is all it takes it a strong coastal with some cold and were in business.. still a long way to go here


You're basically LAB's personal shrink at this point


----------



## Kevin_NJ

J.Ricci said:


> You're basically LAB's personal shrink at this point


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> We did one day of cleanups last week for a couple one timers, mostly keeping busy with masonry work and some machine work, I've been working with a plumber on a handful of residential sewer replacements too...Business is booming in February which is good and all but I really wouldn't mind a couple weeks off
> 
> You're basically LAB's personal shrink at this point


No problems digging? We had about 18" of frost here at one point.


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> We did one day of cleanups last week for a couple one timers, mostly keeping busy with masonry work and some machine work, I've been working with a plumber on a handful of residential sewer replacements too...Business is booming in February which is good and all but I really wouldn't mind a couple weeks off
> 
> You're basically LAB's personal shrink at this point


 Very ture.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> The hope is that the models in the medium to long range are pathetic. 2 nights ago was winter over.. now its starting to come back to a more Favorable period the 2nd-3rd week. The good thing about nj is all it takes it a strong coastal with some cold and were in business.. still a long way to go here


Your going to have to start billing me by the hour lol I hope something changes with in the next week or so. I just opened up a bunch of snow plowing bills. When do you think we will see a plow event if you had to guess.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Your going to have to start billing me by the hour lol I hope something changes with in the next week or so. I just opened up a bunch of snow plowing bills. When do you think we will see a plow event if you had to guess.


Guess?? Lmao


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Guess?? Lmao


I would say maybe not next week but the week after. At this point I would say maybe not even that week. What you think?


----------



## V_Scapes




----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> No problems digging? We had about 18" of frost here at one point.


Definitely not ideal but the digging's all with the E42 and I have some insulated tarps we've been putting to work on everything else.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Definitely not ideal but the digging's all with the E42 and I have some insulated tarps we've been putting to work on everything else.


Gotcha. I have an E32, very capable machines.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Gotcha. I have an E32, very capable machines.


Definitely great machines, worth their weight in gold. I push it pretty hard, a lot of demolition aside from all the usual landscape / hardscape / concrete work and it always gets the job done. I have a house and a pool demo job for it next week. Really could use something bigger for some of the work I do but why fix what ain't broke


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Definitely great machines, worth their weight in gold. I push it pretty hard, a lot of demolition aside from all the usual landscape / hardscape / concrete work and it always gets the job done. I have a house and a pool demo job for it next week. Really could use something bigger for some of the work I do but why fix what ain't broke


Amen I've lifted some heavy slabs with mine. The long arm option is a must.


----------



## Mike_C

S_Marino87 said:


> Been meaning to ask, how's the sweeping business going?


Sweeping is actually going even better than I expected, picked up a bunch of new accounts, expanded into some other aspects of parking lot maintenance and it's running real smooth.



V_Scapes said:


> Amen I've lifted some heavy slabs with mine. The long arm option is a must.


I have a E32 and E50, the 32 still surprises me and the guys every once in a while with what it can do. Powerful little thing


----------



## HeatMiser

Hows the E42 hold up to the heavier work? It's about time I start thinking about upgrading my mini


----------



## J.Ricci

It holds up to everything I've used it for, utilities, some small foundations, drywells, drainage, demolition (houses, decks, garages, concrete/asphalt) land clearing (within reason) tearing stumps etc. What would you be using it for mostly?


----------



## HeatMiser

99% oil tank removals and installations, once in a rare while I pick up an odd job for it. Breakout force is really my main concern


----------



## LAB INC

HeatMiser said:


> 99% oil tank removals and installations, once in a rare while I pick up an odd job for it. Breakout force is really my main concern


All I see for the next ten days is ran and 40s wtf! Nice Feb!


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> All I see for the next ten days is ran and 40s wtf! Nice Feb!


You know end of feb thru end of march will be BN temps.. was hoping for a warm march but doesnt look good


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> You know end of feb thru end of march will be BN temps.. was hoping for a warm march but doesnt look good


Give me some hope, when is this going to turn around. I did hear somone Day next weekend but when I looked it looked like rain.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Give me some hope, when is this going to turn around. I did hear somone Day next weekend but when I looked it looked like rain.


Yea friday rain than a low pops off coast Saturday. Maybe it has a chance but dont bet on it


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Yea friday rain than a low pops off coast Saturday. Maybe it has a chance but dont bet on it


I am pretty disappointed if you ask me. I was hoping after this week things would turn around, I guess not at this point. I lose hope every day.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I am pretty disappointed if you ask me. I was hoping after this week things would turn around, I guess not at this point. I lose hope every day.


The hope is that its feb 3rd.. we have a legit month and change of winter to go. We arent missing these storms by much but it is what it is.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> The hope is that its feb 3rd.. we have a legit month and change of winter to go. We arent missing these storms by much but it is what it is.


 I agree I just get mad when I look at the outlook and you seenthe next 15days warm with rain. I know you really can't go by that but for some reason it screws with my head. I was hoping it was going to do aoemth8ng soon but again I guess it's just a waiting game.


----------



## treeguyry

I'm starting to see what you all were saying about LAB haha I understand what you mean 100% though, I know the long range on accuweather etc isn't accurate but I don't like looking and seeing warm with rain. We have a solid 6 weeks of potential snow season left though, plenty of storms right up to St. Patrick's day in the past including last year so we'll see. I remember thinking last season was dead and buried then we had multiple March snows


----------



## iceyman

Break it into 3 period of winter.. 1st period we came out flying. 2nd period is ending as a complete dud.. 3rd period hasnt even started yet. Keep faith


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Break it into 3 period of winter.. 1st period we came out flying. 2nd period is ending as a complete dud.. 3rd period hasnt even started yet. Keep faith


 I hope so! I am trying to keep the faith.


----------



## cj7plowing

Come on Lab dont get all negative!!! See you monday.


----------



## LAB INC

cj7plowing said:


> Come on Lab dont get all negative!!! See you monday.


Yea sir see you Monday! My problem is I look at the long rage and that's what makes me paranoid, I know not to look and go buy it but I do. Then when I see what I don't want to see I get nervous!


----------



## Mike_C

HeatMiser said:


> 99% oil tank removals and installations, once in a rare while I pick up an odd job for it. Breakout force is really my main concern


E50 might be a little better for your application, extra depth/range and more breakout force. We definitely have quite a few jobs where the E50 is _just_ big enough, not that I do tanks but I could see that correlating to your business as well


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Yea sir see you Monday! My problem is I look at the long rage and that's what makes me paranoid, I know not to look and go buy it but I do. Then when I see what I don't want to see I get nervous!


After day 4 is a complete crapshoot.. do yourself a favor and dont even look at days 5-15.. just computer noise.


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm over in Ledge wood servicing trailers. Got some fine snow at the moment. Probably just a tease.


----------



## V_Scapes

Fine snow here also, should be changing to rain at some point. It's going to be a skating rink out there tomorrow morning when temps crash.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> After day 4 is a complete crapshoot.. do yourself a favor and dont even look at days 5-15.. just computer noise.


Your wright I am not sure why I do that. I really hope it changes soon, it's snowing now just a little.


----------



## Randall Ave

Sticking to the grass, roads are just wet. I saw the state dumping salt like mad on rt46. Must not want to miss the game.


----------



## djt1029

Came down here for a while, didn't stick to anything though


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> After day 4 is a complete crapshoot.. do yourself a favor and dont even look at days 5-15.. just computer noise.


Just watched the weather again, Wednesday is going to be rain and warm. What's the stupid pattern warm and rain and then cold and nothing. Will it every change. I hate that kind of pattern it's the worst if you ask me. Just last week everything looked like it was going to be active and then is gone just like that.


----------



## Petr51488

Geez it’s like we’re all trying to talk you off the ledge lol


----------



## Randall Ave

34 and rain here. At Outback getting the wife and kid take out. Of course I'm waiting at the bar.


----------



## LAB INC

Petr51488 said:


> Geez it's like we're all trying to talk you off the ledge lol


I am about to walk off soon.


----------



## J.Ricci

Can anyone get this man some xanax?


----------



## iceyman

F rain.. we won the superbowl.. you guys may not care but eagles football is a big part of my family


----------



## truckie80

Rain in Philly wouldn't be the worst thing tonight might be the only way the city doesn't burn down


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> Rain in Philly wouldn't be the worst thing tonight might be the only way the city doesn't burn down


You listening to the scanner too? Lol


----------



## truckie80

Extremely entertaining haha


----------



## Mike_C

The logic of destroying your city because you won is something I'll never understand. Outside looking in though it's pretty funny


----------



## Randall Ave

This morning, channel two showed my area at 3-6 inches. But then said it might be fifty degrees out by night. Not much to go on.


----------



## snowpushers

Another salt run this morning, black ice!


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> The logic of destroying your city because you won is something I'll never understand. Outside looking in though it's pretty funny


Apparently some guy was literally eating horse **** in the street...because that's logical



Randall Ave said:


> This morning, channel two showed my area at 3-6 inches. But then said it might be fifty degrees out by night. Not much to go on.


I'd be happy with enough to scrape down once before the rain washes it all away...not looking great for this week


----------



## J.Ricci

treeguyry said:


> Apparently some guy was literally eating horse **** in the street...because that's logical


Stay classy Philly


----------



## V_Scapes

Another salt run this morning,keep em coming!

Would rather have another salt run for Wednesday too. Seeing a possible couple inches before change to rain, makes for miserable conditions to work in.


----------



## Randall Ave

treeguyry said:


> Apparently some guy was literally eating horse **** in the street...because that's logical
> 
> I'd be happy with enough to scrape down once before the rain washes it all away...not looking great for this week


My mistake, that is for Wednesday.


----------



## iceyman

Northern half of the state might get a push in before the rain Wednesday


----------



## Randall Ave

The way it's been, I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Northern half of the state might get a push in before the rain Wednesday


I just seen a weather message 3-5 for Wednesday and it looks like the temps seem a little colder is this true?


----------



## djt1029

Relax man it'll snow more this winter even if it ain't Wednesday. Got to salt this morning too. I like the way this winters been playing out but maybe I'm the only one


----------



## kawasaki guy

Rain Wed here. At least you guys might get a salt.


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> Rain Wed here. At least you guys might get a salt.


North of driscoll has a chance.. im all rain


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I just seen a weather message 3-5 for Wednesday and it looks like the temps seem a little colder is this true?


Does inlcude sleet as snow so maybe take off an inch or two


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Relax man it'll snow more this winter even if it ain't Wednesday. Got to salt this morning too. I like the way this winters been playing out but maybe I'm the only one


No complaints here


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Does inlcude sleet as snow so maybe take off an inch or two
> 
> View attachment 177559


 So what you think a good chance for us to plow up hear.


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> Relax man it'll snow more this winter even if it ain't Wednesday. Got to salt this morning too. I like the way this winters been playing out but maybe I'm the only one


I'm pretty happy here too no complaints, seems like we're salting every week and usually more than once


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> So what you think a good chance for us to plow up hear.


Chance


----------



## V_Scapes

We'll be working Wednesday here, 2-4 changing to rain.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> We'll be working Wednesday here, 2-4 changing to rain.


I hope so I just seen 5-8 not sure on how true it is.


----------



## AG09

LAB INC said:


> I hope so I just seen 5-8 not sure on how true it is.


Ive been seeing that all day on the weather channel app, but I'm not buying it. Everyone else has us in the 1-3 range.


----------



## LAB INC

AG09 said:


> Ive been seeing that all day on the weather channel app, but I'm not buying it. Everyone else has us in the 1-3 range.


I hope we get more then 1in I would take a good 3-4. I hope what's icyman thinking.


----------



## iceyman

AG09 said:


> Ive been seeing that all day on the weather channel app, but I'm not buying it. Everyone else has us in the 1-3 range.


Agree


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Agree


Your thinking 1-3?


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Your thinking 1-3?


Up north yes. Just depends how fast moisture can get in before it warms. Early the better in this case


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Up north yes. Just depends how fast moisture can get in before it warms. Early the better in this case


I was hoping for a good 3in


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC said:


> I was hoping for a good 3in


Why? Are your contracts tiered or per inch?


----------



## Mike_C

Inch or two's a lot more likely than that 5-8 range. We'll get to work, probably scrape and salt. There really isn't that much difference between an inch and three either way you have to scrape and should make the same money


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Why? Are your contracts tiered or per inch?[/QUOT
> 
> Just a few of them are. Would be nice if it did not turn to rain.


----------



## J.Ricci

Looks like rain here for Wednesday, might be able to salt wet surfaces Thursday morning if temps go low enough. Hope you northern guys get a little work out of it


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Inch or two's a lot more likely than that 5-8 range. We'll get to work, probably scrape and salt. There really isn't that much difference between an inch and three either way you have to scrape and should make the same money


Idk where this 5-8 BS is coming from. And that's what I was getting at, all of my commercials are 1-4 for first tier. So why wouldn't you be hoping for 1"? Less time and work.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Idk where this 5-8 BS is coming from. And that's what I was getting at, all of my commercials are 1-4 for first tier. So why wouldn't you be hoping for 1"? Less time and work.


Bs comes from snow maps that don't account for any sleet or wet snow that doesnt acccumulate.. earlier snow maps had 5" north of driscoll.. with any knowledge you know thats not gonna happen


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Bs comes from snow maps that don't account for any sleet or wet snow that doesnt acccumulate.. earlier snow maps had 5" north of driscoll.. with any knowledge you know thats not gonna happen


Trust me I know. These idiotic Facebook "Mets" don't help it either. Would be surprised if we see anything more than 3" here, it's going to be like pushing concrete.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Trust me I know. These idiotic Facebook "Mets" don't help it either. Would be surprised if we see anything more than 3" here, it's going to be like pushing concrete.


All about the clicks unfortunately.. i follow zero fb pages.. i read what smart guys are saying about the mechanisms behind each "storm" or threat and what is the possible outcome. Cant always have snow goggles on


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I'm on the southern border of the expected track, right on 195. 
Two big questions are how much if any sticks before change to rain and how much of that gets washed away.


----------



## iceyman

k1768 said:


> I'm on the southern border of the expected track, right on 195.
> Two big questions are how much if any sticks before change to rain and how much of that gets washed away.


Dont expect much


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Dont expect much


What you think up my way. 07924


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> What you think up my way. 07924


Doesnt look too good. May get some decent icing


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> Doesnt look too good. May get some decent icing


Initall precip is snow then maybe a dryslot followed by ice then rain


----------



## V_Scapes

Winter storm watch is claiming 3-6 with locally 7". Finding this hard to believe since it won't be snowing for that long and isn't going to be super cold.


----------



## Randall Ave

Was just fixing a trailer off of RT 3. On the way back the state was spraying Rt 80. I think they are going to high on the snow totals. They show the entire upper half of the state changing over to rain.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Doesnt look too good. May get some decent icing


Do you think we will get a push in?


----------



## Petr51488

The tsunami warning that I just got will wash any snow we get lol


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Dont expect much


I'm not


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> The tsunami warning that I just got will wash any snow we get lol


I only got the tsunami cancel warning.. thought to my myself i mustve missed the original warning


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Do you think we will get a push in?


Gun to head i say no but not impossible i guess


----------



## djt1029

Should be a good salt storm but not expecting much more than that


----------



## J.Ricci

Looks like almost all, if not all rain here. Hoping for a little sleet and ice so we can salt


----------



## Randall Ave

I think you guys are going to go through a lot of salt on this one.


----------



## UniqueTouch

I say nothing for Monmouth County the ground isn't even cold anymore


----------



## UniqueTouch

Landscaping company was already doing clean ups


----------



## UniqueTouch

Landscaping company near me were doing clean ups on my street. not wasting any time this year


----------



## AG09

UniqueTouch said:


> Landscaping company near me were doing clean ups on my street. not wasting any time this year


Think they are jumping the gun a bit much this year??


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> Think they are jumping the gun a bit much this year??


Probably still haven't finished "fall" cleanups.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Probably still haven't finished "fall" cleanups.


Trying to generate some billable hours.


----------



## Randall Ave

Well I put the plow on, put the truck in the shop, fixed the broken head lights, went over the fluids, cleaned the inside, now the bit-- won't start. So, its gonna snow.


----------



## Mike_C

Expecting a 2-4" storm here at the absolute most, going out to pre treat once everywhere's closed in a few hours


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Gun to head i say no but not impossible i guess


Why do I see rain and warm temps after this storm for the next week. What the hell is with this.


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> Why do I see rain and warm temps after this storm for the next week. What the hell is with this.


They can't figure out what it's going to do the next 24 hours. Take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Mike_C

LAB INC said:


> Why do I see rain and warm temps after this storm for the next week. What the hell is with this.


Don't you salt? You'll make money tomorrow. Randall's right they hardly ever know anything more than a few days out and we still have a solid month plus of snow season


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> Don't you salt? You'll make money tomorrow. Randall's right they hardly ever know anything more than a few days out and we still have a solid month plus of snow season


we do salt lol I just get crazy.


----------



## Exclusive contracting

Do you think pre salting in the am before the snow will help


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC said:


> we do salt lol I just get crazy.


Mike is right, rain in the winter is salt money in the bank.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Mike is right, rain in the winter is salt money in the bank.


I agree, I just like to complain.


----------



## Mike_C

Exclusive contracting said:


> Do you think pre salting in the am before the snow will help


The only way we don't pre-treat is if it's going to rain before the snow.



V_Scapes said:


> Mike is right, rain in the winter is salt money in the bank.


Easy money too, way less labor and more than half my trucks don't even need to move. Give me salt storms all winter long


----------



## J.Ricci

LAB INC said:


> I agree, I just like to complain.


You? Complain? Tell me more


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> You? Complain? Tell me more


 Would not be a year without me complaining lol


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> The only way we don't pre-treat is if it's going to rain before the snow.
> 
> Easy money too, way less labor and more than half my trucks don't even need to move. Give me salt storms all winter long


Amen, had a ball going out by myself these past two events


J.Ricci said:


> You? Complain? Tell me more


:laugh:


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Why do I see rain and warm temps after this storm for the next week. What the hell is with this.


Word on the street is end of feb into march is setting up good.. we can only wait and see... next week will be warm


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Word on the street is end of feb into march is setting up good.. we can only wait and see... next week will be warm


I hope your right, we get a few good storms I am taking everyone out and paying! We all can meet up for dinner and drinks!


----------



## djt1029

Keep the salt runs coming, I'm with you guys.


----------



## J.Ricci

Hate March snow but the first week or so of the month is alright



LAB INC said:


> I hope your right, we get a few good storms I am taking everyone out and paying! We all can meet up for dinner and drinks!


Sounds expensive, we'd have to tip that poor waitress real well after putting up with you for a night lol


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Murphy gave State 2 hr delay, that should put a lot of people on the roads during the worst of it before it all switches to rain (depending on the area of the State of course).

Western Monmouth to SE Middlesex is a light mix. Some roads it was hard to tell if they were covered by salt or sleet.


----------



## YourBudAl

freezing rain coming down in my area.


----------



## Randall Ave

Snowing here, but not heavy. Flakes are very fine.


----------



## kawasaki guy

LAB INC said:


> I hope your right, we get a few good storms I am taking everyone out and paying! We all can meet up for dinner and drinks!


Lobster House in Cape May sounds good. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mike_C

k1768 said:


> Murphy gave State 2 hr delay, that should put a lot of people on the roads during the worst of it before it all switches to rain (depending on the area of the State of course).
> 
> Western Monmouth to SE Middlesex is a light mix. Some roads it was hard to tell if they were covered by salt or sleet.


Back asswards as usual wouldn't expect anything else from him


----------



## Mike_C

kawasaki guy said:


> Lobster House in Cape May sounds good. Thumbs Up


Anywhere not in cape may sounds better


----------



## Randall Ave

kawasaki guy said:


> Lobster House in Cape May sounds good. Thumbs Up


Been there, they had, or still have a good raw bar out back on the dock.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> Been there, they had, or still have a good raw bar out back on the dock.


I am pretty sure they still do.


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> Lobster House in Cape May sounds good. Thumbs Up


Lol thats like 3 hours from lab


----------



## iceyman

Enough to push?


----------



## kawasaki guy

If the afternoon rain freezes tonight, I plan to salt the condos.


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Enough to push?
> 
> View attachment 177607


If you worked for the state you would've brined that and salted it twice already


----------



## crazyboy

Well, was coming down frozen for about 2 minutes. Then atopped for a bit and atarted again as rain. Maybe we’ll get a salting in tonight but not convinced.


----------



## treeguyry

Snowing here, sticking slowly but seems like it's going to be all rain in a couple hours. We'll see


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> Hate March snow but the first week or so of the month is alright
> 
> Sounds expensive, we'd have to tip that poor waitress real well after putting up with you for a night lol


Haha yes you would!


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Enough to push?
> 
> View attachment 177607


 That's a big no we are out salting, it's coming Down pretty good.


----------



## LAB INC

kawasaki guy said:


> Lobster House in Cape May sounds good. Thumbs Up


Great place I would take the trip.


----------



## V_Scapes

Moderate snow right now, seems like it started later than they expected. On the radar it looks like warm air is pushing north already.


----------



## Randall Ave

They just scraped the roads, still snowing, but not very heavy.


----------



## V_Scapes

Storm warning downgraded to an advisory


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Rain now near 8A NJTP. Maybe 20-30 of big wet flakes about an hour ago, minor accumulation on grass, tables, etc...


----------



## V_Scapes

Probably heading out in an hour or so to beat the change over. Not snowing as hard as it was an hour ago.


----------



## snowpushers

Made first run of salt. Started snowing here around 6:45 a.m. Changed over to sleet and freezing rain for about an hour, nothing going on now. Went by the first lot we salted at 7:30 a.m., covered over w/snow/sleet. May have to make another run.


----------



## truckie80

Slick out there but not much accumulation, radar shows rain moving in around noon, should head out fairly soon I guess


----------



## djt1029

Heading out now, not much out there


----------



## J.Ricci

Supposed to drop to 27 tonight here, rains been heavy on and off so I think I can squeeze in a morning salt run.


----------



## Randall Ave

Just did the dinner. The water in the back had no where to go. Must have been ,6 inches deep. I had to get out and shovel a most behind the building.


----------



## Mike_C

Sloppy mess here, still have a few hours...then more salt once the rain stops


----------



## V_Scapes

Slop fest once the rain started but we made good time all things considered. Gonna be slinging lots of white gold tomorrow.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Slop fest once the rain started but we made good time all things considered. Gonna be slinging lots of white gold tomorrow.


Hoping to pay for that new salter in one outing


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Slop fest once the rain started but we made good time all things considered. Gonna be slinging lots of white gold tomorrow.


Definitely glad I just restocked my salt last week, going to go through a lot


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Hoping to pay for that new salter in one outing


Was a good year to buy one!


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Was a good year to buy one!


I bet your loving that Striker! We love ours and have had good luck with them. This storm was ok we went through a lot of salt and will be out again am. We did get to plow most of are lots and everything was a mess. I see a lot of warm temps coming I hope what my friend icyman says is true about the temps after next week into March! I want to take everyone out to dinner.


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC said:


> I bet your loving that Striker! We love ours and have had good luck with them. This storm was ok we went through a lot of salt and will be out again am. We did get to plow most of are lots and everything was a mess. I see a lot of warm temps coming I hope what my friend icyman says is true about the temps after next week into March! I want to take everyone out to dinner.


It's a really nice peice of equipment. Results with de icing are so much better.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> It's a really nice peice of equipment. Results with de icing are so much better.


I thought that you would say that. We have had a great luck with them,much better then running salt bags we did that many years ago I hated it.


----------



## J.Ricci

Definitely going to get a salt run in tomorrow AM, everything's soaked and temps are falling pretty quick


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Definitely going to get a salt run in tomorrow AM, everything's soaked and temps are falling pretty quick


It's been horrible all day. One of my friends cousin got in an accident today and got out of her car and got ran over by another vehicle. For the life of me idk why people venture out, Im even dreading driving to my lots tomorrow.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> It's been horrible all day. One of my friends cousin got in an accident today and got out of her car and got ran over by another vehicle. For the life of me idk why people venture out, Im even dreading driving to my lots tomorrow.


That sucks, I am so sorry to hear something like that has happen that is just terrible to hear. I am sending prayers for them. I never understand why people get out as well. We have a a bunch of fire calls with two accidents it's getting pretty icy out.


----------



## J.Ricci

That's terrible. Always wonder why people are on the roads when they don't need to be also, seen so many unnecessary accidents in the snow and ice between being out plowing or with the fire dept or ambulance on storm standbys.


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> It's been horrible all day. One of my friends cousin got in an accident today and got out of her car and got ran over by another vehicle. For the life of me idk why people venture out, Im even dreading driving to my lots tomorrow.


That's awful. How's she doing? Having a real busy night here at the firehouse and we've been inundated with accident calls since my shift started.


----------



## truckie80

LAB INC said:


> That sucks, I am so sorry to hear something like that has happen that is just terrible to hear. I am sending prayers for them. I never understand why people get out as well. We have a a bunch of fire calls with two accidents it's getting pretty icy out.





J.Ricci said:


> That's terrible. Always wonder why people are on the roads when they don't need to be also, seen so many unnecessary accidents in the snow and ice between being out plowing or with the fire dept or ambulance on storm standbys.


How many firefighters are on this forum anyway seems like a pretty high percentage


----------



## LAB INC

truckie80 said:


> How many firefighters are on this forum anyway seems like a pretty high percentage


I wonder my self I have the feeling that there is a lot.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> That's terrible. Always wonder why people are on the roads when they don't need to be also, seen so many unnecessary accidents in the snow and ice between being out plowing or with the fire dept or ambulance on storm standbys.


A wonderful resident from town posted on Facebook how much of an inconvenience it is that schools are delayed again for tomorrow...let that sink in for a minute.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> A wonderful resident from town posted on Facebook how much of an inconvenience it is that schools are delayed again for tomorrow...let that sink in for a minute.


I will tell you isn't that something.


----------



## J.Ricci

LAB INC said:


> I wonder my self I have the feeling that there is a lot.


You, truckie obviously, Mike, myself and I feel like shawn and (unsure of real name) djt are from our conversations last year about the FDNY test probably a few more too



V_Scapes said:


> A wonderful resident from town posted on Facebook how much of an inconvenience it is that schools are delayed again for tomorrow...let that sink in for a minute.


The people who complain the most about stupid **** like that usually have the least to actually do with their lives


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> It's been horrible all day. One of my friends cousin got in an accident today and got out of her car and got ran over by another vehicle. For the life of me idk why people venture out, Im even dreading driving to my lots tomorrow.


Sorry to hear about that, definitely in my prayers. Saw a ton of accidents today, mostly minor but actually ended up stopping at two. One of my trucks got hit today also right at the tail end. Not looking forward to heading out again for more salting but hoping to beat most of the traffic



truckie80 said:


> That's awful. How's she doing? Having a real busy night here at the firehouse and we've been inundated with accident calls since my shift started.


How can anyone even get up enough speed in the city to crash? Lol



truckie80 said:


> How many firefighters are on this forum anyway seems like a pretty high percentage


May be shorter to list those who aren't. LABs probably the guy at his company who complains they haven't seen any action in a while then complains when they do....we all know that guy lol


----------



## HeatMiser

Icy mess today


----------



## snowpushers

No problem this morning, a lot of wind during the night everything was dry! Not one grain of salt needed! Maybe next time???


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> Sorry to hear about that, definitely in my prayers. Saw a ton of accidents today, mostly minor but actually ended up stopping at two. One of my trucks got hit today also right at the tail end. Not looking forward to heading out again for more salting but hoping to beat most of the traffic
> 
> How can anyone even get up enough speed in the city to crash? Lol
> 
> May be shorter to list those who aren't. LABs probably the guy at his company who complains they haven't seen any action in a while then complains when they do....we all know that guy lol


Haha the funny thing is when I was younger I used to like see action, now I am kind of ok with not seeing it. I don't make as many calls as I used to I most of the time only go on a call if it's something serious. I joined when I was very young as a junior and when I became a full member from about 18 years old to 28 I was always going on all the calls.


----------



## Mike_C

Went through a lot of salt here today. This is the most we've used in a single event in a long time



LAB INC said:


> Haha the funny thing is when I was younger I used to like see action, now I am kind of ok with not seeing it. I don't make as many calls as I used to I most of the time only go on a call if it's something serious. I joined when I was very young as a junior and when I became a full member from about 18 years old to 28 I was always going on all the calls.


I'm the same way for the most part, I stepped away from being an officer so I could sit out some of the BS calls. Between work, kids and everything it's a lot better this way.


----------



## V_Scapes

All of my lots were locked up this morning too, used over five tons of rock but i got everything melted off before school started.


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> Went through a lot of salt here today. This is the most we've used in a single event in a long time
> 
> I'm the same way for the most part, I stepped away from being an officer so I could sit out some of the BS calls. Between work, kids and everything it's a lot better this way.


That's pretty much what I did, I went out it hard for years made most of every call that I could. I was a officer as well, just running a business and doing everything that I have to I had to step out. I feel I out my time in for years. As I said I still make calls most of the time if it's something and I still make the meetings and all that fun stuff.


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> Went through a lot of salt here today. This is the most we've used in a single event in a long time
> 
> I'm the same way for the most part, I stepped away from being an officer so I could sit out some of the BS calls. Between work, kids and everything it's a lot better this way.


You mean running a dozen businesses and having almost as many kids you don't have much free time? Lol



V_Scapes said:


> All of my lots were locked up this morning too, used over five tons of rock but i got everything melted off before school started.


That would've been an absolute ***** to do by the bag, you upgraded at the right time for sure. Now you'll just wish you went with a bigger model. It's a vicious cycle we all fall into, upgraded my polycaster to a pair of steelcasters this year and still wish I had more volume


----------



## J.Ricci

LAB INC said:


> That's pretty much what I did, I went out it hard for years made most of every call that I could. I was a officer as well, just running a business and doing everything that I have to I had to step out. I feel I out my time in for years. As I said I still make calls most of the time if it's something and I still make the meetings and all that fun stuff.


I still do that, I don't make every call but I make most and hardly miss any real action. Keep waiting to outgrow it but haven't yet lol


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> You mean running a dozen businesses and having almost as many kids you don't have much free time? Lol
> 
> That would've been an absolute ***** to do by the bag, you upgraded at the right time for sure. Now you'll just wish you went with a bigger model. It's a vicious cycle we all fall into, upgraded my polycaster to a pair of steelcasters this year and still wish I had more volume


Just like buying any new, bigger peice of equipment, you always wonder why you didn't buy one years ago. Running bulk is so much faster and more effective. And you don't have to get out of the truckThumbs Up


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> I still do that, I don't make every call but I make most and hardly miss any real action. Keep waiting to outgrow it but haven't yet lol


I agree with you in that.


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> You mean running a dozen businesses and having almost as many kids you don't have much free time? Lol


4 kids (I'm not a mormon), 4 businesses. Close enough haha Not everybody can be the chief



V_Scapes said:


> Just like buying any new, bigger peice of equipment, you always wonder why you didn't buy one years ago. Running bulk is so much faster and more effective. And you don't have to get out of the truckThumbs Up


That's always the case. Salters are never big enough just like trucks/trailers, there's times where I wish even my 9 yarder could fit more volume


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Just like buying any new, bigger peice of equipment, you always wonder why you didn't buy one years ago. Running bulk is so much faster and more effective. And you don't have to get out of the truckThumbs Up


You are spot on. Now once you build your bin and have your own supply it will make your life even easier.


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> How can anyone even get up enough speed in the city to crash? Lol


You'd be surprised lol I work real close to FDR Drive, seems like when there's ice we're there half our shift. Never underestimate the stupidity of a New York City driver



LAB INC said:


> I wonder my self I have the feeling that there is a lot.


Seems that way. No wonder I like this site haha



V_Scapes said:


> Just like buying any new, bigger peice of equipment, you always wonder why you didn't buy one years ago. Running bulk is so much faster and more effective. And you don't have to get out of the truckThumbs Up


I really miss my v-box, only thing I miss about having a one ton dump for my maintenance rig over the cabover I have now. Bulk's so much easier


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> 4 kids (I'm not a mormon), 4 businesses. Close enough haha Not everybody can be the chief
> 
> That's always the case. Salters are never big enough just like trucks/trailers, there's times where I wish even my 9 yarder could fit more volume


Designated salt truck for a salter that big?

My 2yd is perfect for the sq footage I'm doing. On a normal storm I still have extra left in the hopper, even after checking my lots twice. This morning was exceptional, I had to get loaded again before I made it thru the route.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Designated salt truck for a salter that big?
> 
> My 2yd is perfect for the sq footage I'm doing. On a normal storm I still have extra left in the hopper, even after checking my lots twice. This morning was exceptional, I had to get loaded again before I made it thru the route.


We use it for the roads at the HOA's and then run it constantly salting the night after the storm. I've been considering adding another for next year and eliminating a couple of my smaller v-boxes still trying to figure out if that's a more cost effective option though. This was a heavy storm for salting, we usually go through about 80 tons per storm but with this one we probably came close to doubling that.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> We use it for the roads at the HOA's and then run it constantly salting the night after the storm. I've been considering adding another for next year and eliminating a couple of my smaller v-boxes still trying to figure out if that's a more cost effective option though. This was a heavy storm for salting, we usually go through about 80 tons per storm but with this one we probably came close to doubling that.


80 tons is no joke.. 150 is insane


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> 80 tons is no joke.. 150 is insane


Seriously Mike your a busy man. My buddy works at the dpw in town and they got 250 ton delivered last week.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> 80 tons is no joke.. 150 is insane


Iceyman give me some good newes, your my go to guy now for the weather. Are you still seeing a change after next week or is that not happing. I see rain and 50s. I need to start saving money so if I have to take everyone out for dinner.


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> We use it for the roads at the HOA's and then run it constantly salting the night after the storm. I've been considering adding another for next year and eliminating a couple of my smaller v-boxes still trying to figure out if that's a more cost effective option though. This was a heavy storm for salting, we usually go through about 80 tons per storm but with this one we probably came close to doubling that.


Holy **** thats a lot of salt


----------



## Mr Efficiency

V_Scapes said:


> Seriously Mike your a busy man. My buddy works at the dpw in town and they got 250 ton delivered last week.


From what I was told today, Randolph twp got 200 tons delivered today. They have been using so much.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Big rain Sunday, by by salty roads and hello pot holes. Flood duty may be needed.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

I went through a fair abount of ice melt myself on accounts I do this week with the three 3 storms, all applied in a lesco push spreader with a breakthru agitator.
I ran some larger rock salt today, bent the arms up some and got great flow.









I Was also able to use up about 600 lbs of old ice melt in bags that was sitting around for last few years. Feels good to use it use it all up and that spot on a pallet is empty. Had several broken bags also in black garbage bags.


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> We use it for the roads at the HOA's and then run it constantly salting the night after the storm. I've been considering adding another for next year and eliminating a couple of my smaller v-boxes still trying to figure out if that's a more cost effective option though. This was a heavy storm for salting, we usually go through about 80 tons per storm but with this one we probably came close to doubling that.


That bin must be getting pretty empty, good thing you stock more than most towns


----------



## Mike_C

Had one of my property managers call that they had a water main break on site, looks like we'll be adding to that salt total in the morning



J.Ricci said:


> That bin must be getting pretty empty, good thing you stock more than most towns


Constant battle keeping everything stocked, have 2 deliveries coming in tomorrow and another Saturday morning. Calcium's running low too


----------



## Mike_C

Mr Efficiency said:


> I went through a fair abount of ice melt myself on accounts I do this week with the three 3 storms, all applied in a lesco push spreader with a breakthru agitator.
> I ran some larger rock salt today, bent the arms up some and got great flow.
> View attachment 177669
> 
> 
> I Was also able to use up about 600 lbs of old ice melt in bags that was sitting around for last few years. Feels good to use it use it all up and that spot on a pallet is empty. Had several broken bags also in black garbage bags.


Seems interesting....


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Iceyman give me some good newes, your my go to guy now for the weather. Are you still seeing a change after next week or is that not happing. I see rain and 50s. I need to start saving money so if I have to take everyone out for dinner.


Gota let it play out.. no one really knows except ma nature.


----------



## Randall Ave

Just rain for the weekend. Hopefully get rid of the rest of the ice.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Mr Efficiency said:


> I went through a fair abount of ice melt myself on accounts I do this week with the three 3 storms, all applied in a lesco push spreader with a breakthru agitator.
> I ran some larger rock salt today, bent the arms up some and got great flow.
> View attachment 177669
> 
> 
> I Was also able to use up about 600 lbs of old ice melt in bags that was sitting around for last few years. Feels good to use it use it all up and that spot on a pallet is empty. Had several broken bags also in black garbage bags.


I don't think my agitator is as close to the bottom of the hopper, maybe I need to fix that to help eliminate banging the spreader on the ground?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

kawasaki guy said:


> I don't think my agitator is as close to the bottom of the hopper, maybe I need to fix that to help eliminate banging the spreader on the ground?


Having to bang the spreader is most likely a screen issue. Big salt doesnt flow through the screen in lesco push spreader, area under screen becones empty and have to bang spreader to make it fall past the screen. What needs to be made is make a screen with larger holes so big salt flows through it without having to bang the spreader and stops 2" or bigger hard salt chunks" .
By me adjusting the arms up it also helped much better move chunks away from the holes.


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> Had one of my property managers call that they had a water main break on site, looks like we'll be adding to that salt total in the morning
> 
> Constant battle keeping everything stocked, have 2 deliveries coming in tomorrow and another Saturday morning. Calcium's running low too


Would hate to have your salt bill lol


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> Would hate to have your salt bill lol


Would love to bill out for that salt lol


----------



## V_Scapes

Seeing some nice mild temps from the weekend on. Fine by me kinda getting sick of the cold. Might pull the mowers out on Monday and start servicing everything.


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> Would hate to have your salt bill lol


It's painful every time I have to reorder thats for sure. Especially this time of year when I'm getting my orders for mulch and everything else together



iceyman said:


> Would love to bill out for that salt lol


I like it a lot more when half the office staff isn't out with the flu. If women didn't have bad timing they'd have no timing at all


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Seeing some nice mild temps from the weekend on. Fine by me kinda getting sick of the cold. Might pull the mowers out on Monday and start servicing everything.


Seems like a good week for it, about 2/3rds of the way done with mine will be nice to have the shop doors open while finishing up next week.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> It's painful every time I have to reorder thats for sure. Especially this time of year when I'm getting my orders for mulch and everything else together
> 
> I like it a lot more when half the office staff isn't out with the flu. If women didn't have bad timing they'd have no timing at all


Bahahaha.. the flu is terrible right now


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Some Light snow pushing into Northern NJ now. 
Hopefully nothing adds up, not in the mood for dealing with it.


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> It's painful every time I have to reorder thats for sure. Especially this time of year when I'm getting my orders for mulch and everything else together
> 
> I like it a lot more when half the office staff isn't out with the flu. If women didn't have bad timing they'd have no timing at all


If you're going through that much salt in a storm how much mulch are you doing?



iceyman said:


> Bahahaha.. the flu is terrible right now


Worst it's been in a while, my wife's an ER nurse and they've been slammed with it. About 3 weeks ago we had a lift assist for a 450lb man with the flu, top floor of a 5 story walkup...the fact that I'm flu free and that I didn't gouge my eyes out is a miracle.


----------



## S_Marino87

truckie80 said:


> If you're going through that much salt in a storm how much mulch are you doing?
> 
> Worst it's been in a while, my wife's an ER nurse and they've been slammed with it. About 3 weeks ago we had a lift assist for a 450lb man with the flu, top floor of a 5 story walkup...the fact that I'm flu free and that I didn't gouge my eyes out is a miracle.


:laugh:


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> Gota let it play out.. no one really knows except ma nature.


Euro has 2 smaller threats next fri and Sunday


----------



## Mike_C

truckie80 said:


> If you're going through that much salt in a storm how much mulch are you doing?


First order's 300 of hardwood, 200 black and 50 red. Won't last very long at all once we get working



iceyman said:


> Euro has 2 smaller threats next fri and Sunday


Hope at least one of those pan out


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Euro has 2 smaller threats next fri and Sunday


Really?


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> First order's 300 of hardwood, 200 black and 50 red. Won't last very long at all once we get working
> 
> Hope at least one of those pan out


Might start construction of my mulch bin this coming week, only have a couple days of real work on the schedule. This spring talks making me want to get out there


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Might start construction of my mulch bin this coming week, only have a couple days of real work on the schedule. This spring talks making me want to get out there


Normally I fully embrace winter retirement but I'm kinda anxious to get into spring work, I have a good feeling about the upcoming season. I'm sending out large postcard mailers for the first time this year, curious to see how it pans out.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Normally I fully embrace winter retirement but I'm kinda anxious to get into spring work, I have a good feeling about the upcoming season. I'm sending out large postcard mailers for the first time this year, curious to see how it pans out.


I love winter hibernation but since mines never really started this year I'm just looking forward to going back to full swing. How many mailers do you have going out? I'm thinking of doing something this year for the first time in a long time


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Euro has 2 smaller threats next fri and Sunday


I see we have a flood watch for the weeeknd and 50s with rain for this week. Nice to see a flood watch in Feb, really sucks if you ask me. I had thought we where going to get cold around February 7-10. I lose faith more and more every day.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> I love winter hibernation but since mines never really started this year I'm just looking forward to going back to full swing. How many mailers do you have going out? I'm thinking of doing something this year for the first time in a long time


Not exactly sure yet, I'm going to select certain areas of the town, should be a couple thousand.


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC said:


> I see we have a flood watch for the weeeknd and 50s with rain for this week. Nice to see a flood watch in Feb, really sucks if you ask me. I had thought we where going to get cold around February 7-10. I lose faith more and more every day.


Epawa long range is less optimistic about wintry threats for the remainder of February. Previously it was the other way around.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Epawa long range is less optimistic about wintry threats for the remainder of February. Previously it was the other way around.


 So does that mean we are basically screwed for the rest of this month. This weather sucks I was just out and it still pouring rain, this should not be the case if February this all should be snow. This weather is depressing.


----------



## Randall Ave

Just relax, the fat lady hasn't put her dress on yet. It will come.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Just relax, the fat lady hasn't put her dress on yet. It will come.


I hope so this is just depressing, looking out and seeing fog and rain in Feb! I am thinking more and more every day it's not nice going to turn around.


----------



## J.Ricci

LAB INC said:


> I hope so this is just depressing, looking out and seeing fog and rain in Feb! I am thinking more and more every day it's not nice going to turn around.


Jesus Christ dude


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> I hope so this is just depressing, looking out and seeing fog and rain in Feb! I am thinking more and more every day it's not nice going to turn around.


Having your wife, and girl friend both tell you their late the same week, now that's depressing.


----------



## Mike_C

Randall Ave said:


> Having your wife, and girl friend both tell you their late the same week, now that's depressing.


Seems like this could be a dilemma for Heatmiser


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Having your wife, and girl friend both tell you their late the same week, now that's depressing.


That's for sure not going to fight you on that one.


----------



## Mike_C

Looks like a good few days coming up this week to get some work done outside after the rains all gone


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> Looks like a good few days coming up this week to get some work done outside after the rains all gone


At this point we should just get ready for spring work with all the rain and warm temps coming.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> At this point we should just get ready for spring work with all the rain and warm temps coming.


On feb 10th lol


----------



## Randall Ave

What a boring crappy day. Darn foggy here. Watching the Olympics. I just do not get curling.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> On feb 10th lol


I know it's early, this weather just is upseting it's feb and it's raining like it's April with fog. The ground is soaked and I just feel that it does not look like it's going to change anytime soon. I feel we are just stuck in a bad pattern with it getting cold then dry then a few days rain and warm. I know everyone gets sick of me but forgot the money making part of this it just feels ****ty when it's winter and rain. I had thought the Feb was going to be good month and so far it's the worst. I am going to take a few days after Tuesday and go to FL I am sick of sitting around waiting for nothing but fog and rain.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> What a boring crappy day. Darn foggy here. Watching the Olympics. I just do not get curling.


Need one of my buddies to win the lottery and we will be 2022 olympic curling team


----------



## V_Scapes

I think if anyone on here went to a curling event and saw a bunch of people running around on ice they'd have an anxiety attack and just start dumping calcium chloride all over the place


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> I think if anyone on here went to a curling event and saw a bunch of people running around on ice they'd have an anxiety attack and just start dumping calcium chloride all over the place


Im play hockey so ive been drawn to anything on ice that is competitive. Best part about curling is its a huge drinking sport... but winner buys the round


----------



## Randall Ave

I believe we have a curling team in South Plainfield.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Im play hockey so ive been drawn to anything on ice that is competitive. Best part about curling is its a huge drinking sport... but winner buys the round


I would be happy to take everyone out for drinks and cigars and the strip club for you single guys if we just would get snow. Heck maybe even Hookers if it's a big storm.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I believe we have a curling team in South Plainfield.


I've heard about that place it was on news 12 last week I believe


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I believe we have a curling team in South Plainfield.


Yea they have their own building and everything


----------



## AG09

I hope I'm wrong but i think winters a wrap especially because I just got a load of salt delivered Friday.


----------



## LAB INC

AG09 said:


> I hope I'm wrong but i think winters a wrap especially because I just got a load of salt delivered Friday.


I hate to say it my self but I am thinking that more and more every day. Even know everyone says don't look at the long range it starting to look like it's correct. All I see is warm temps with rain and then cold and dry, I see rain for next weekend innthen 50s. This has been the worst February I have seen in a long time.


----------



## LAB INC

AG09 said:


> I hope I'm wrong but i think winters a wrap especially because I just got a load of salt delivered Friday.


----------



## LAB INC

LAB INC said:


> View attachment 177750


Sweet 60 I am going to open my pool soon.


----------



## Mike_C

AG09 said:


> I hope I'm wrong but i think winters a wrap especially because I just got a load of salt delivered Friday.


I'll take rain with cold the following morning at this point after reading up on the outlook for the next few weeks....think it's time to go up to the cabin and get cracking on some renovations there


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> I'll take rain with cold the following morning at this point after reading up on the outlook for the next few weeks....think it's time to go up to the cabin and get cracking on some renovations there


 What did you see in the outlook? Something tells me it's not to good, I am thinking of taking off to Fl on Wednesday I am sick of sitting around.


----------



## J.Ricci

Nothing coming our way this week, really can't look much deeper into the month than that though we've seen how fast things can change before.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Lots of rain past few days here.


----------



## truckie80

kawasaki guy said:


> Lots of rain past few days here.


The bad thing about an early spring is even when we do get one there's so many question around it, at least up here, that we can never start quite as early as I would like. There's almost always a threat of a potential snow right around whatever target date I set to start, or day after day of rain. Something always delays it anyway. It would be nice to get a few more storms


----------



## iceyman

Ukie and cmc with a storm Saturday that should be snow:. Keeping an eye on it.. also looks as if by the 22nd ish the ridge keeping us warm should be killed and a massive block setting up.. if that happens we have a good chance to end feb begin march


----------



## iceyman

Gota love gettn called from national maintenance to plow walmart on feb 12th.. all new people there. They suppsdly “fired” the guy that was on site. Bunch of crooks.. rumor has it other local walmarts are hiring contractors themselves


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Gota love gettn called from national maintenance to plow walmart on feb 12th.. all new people there. They suppsdly "fired" the guy that was on site. Bunch of crooks.. rumor has it other local walmarts are hiring contractors themselves


Last year I got a call March 10th when snow was on the way for a chain of movie theaters. Every year they seem to find a new f*cked up way of handling things


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Ukie and cmc with a storm Saturday that should be snow:. Keeping an eye on it.. also looks as if by the 22nd ish the ridge keeping us warm should be killed and a massive block setting up.. if that happens we have a good chance to end feb begin march


When did you see something for the weeeknd? Do you really think end of the month is going to change at this point. I kind of hope it does but who knows at this point.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> When did you see something for the weeeknd? Do you really think end of the month is going to change at this point. I kind of hope it does but who knows at this point.





LAB INC said:


> When did you see something for the weeeknd? Do you really think end of the month is going to change at this point. I kind of hope it does but who knows at this point.


Cmc.. gfs more suppressed and non event


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Cmc.. gfs more suppressed and non event
> 
> View attachment 177811


So that means nothing? I watched the 11pm newes and Lee Goldberg said no snow in site for the next 7-10 days. What a shock at this point I don't think it's ever going to come. Off to FL Thursday with a one way ticket, not sure when I will be back. Maybe going away will change it.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> So that means nothing? I watched the 11pm newes and Lee Goldberg said no snow in site for the next 7-10 days. What a shock at this point I don't think it's ever going to come. Off to FL Thursday with a one way ticket, not sure when I will be back. Maybe going away will change it.


Gfs now looking more amped. Dude u can watch the news all you want. Im just trying to give u what the models are showing. When did u find out about the jan 4th event on tv? About 2 days before? Please go on thurs maybe the snow sees ur negativity and is waiting for u to leave lol


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Gfs now looking more amped. Dude u can watch the news all you want. Im just trying to give u what the models are showing. When did u find out about the jan 4th event on tv? About 2 days before? Please go on thurs maybe the snow sees ur negativity and is waiting for u to leave lol
> 
> View attachment 177814


Your right I am not sure why I even watch it, I guess it's a bad habit that I have. The 4th even I found about the Sunday before. It just would be nice to get a storm or two.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Your right I am not sure why I even watch it, I guess it's a bad habit that I have. The 4th even I found about the Sunday before. It just would be nice to get a storm or two.


So i tell u about a possible storm and u say ur leaving for florida:hammerhead: lol


----------



## Randall Ave

This year, till one day out no reason to even look at the local weather news casters.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> So i tell u about a possible storm and u say ur leaving for florida:hammerhead: lol


 I might stay at this point.


----------



## iceyman

German.. some pretty good agreement 5 days out.. well see


----------



## V_Scapes

Epawa mentions this threat but isn't impressed right now. Crazy pattern were in, close to 60 friday then snow threat Sunday.


----------



## djt1029

iceyman said:


> So i tell u about a possible storm and u say ur leaving for florida:hammerhead: lol


Let him leave and hope there's no wifi wherever he goes, we could all use the break lol


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Epawa mentions this threat but isn't impressed right now. Crazy pattern were in, close to 60 friday then snow threat Sunday.


Gota love nj weather


----------



## iceyman

And could push 65 next week.. then it all begins to change


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Hello EURO


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Mr Efficiency said:


> Hello EURO


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Canadian model also. CMC


----------



## iceyman

Hopefully it holds.. 70s next week on euro


----------



## LAB INC

djt1029 said:


> Let him leave and hope there's no wifi wherever he goes, we could all use the break lol


Everyone needs a break from me lol


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> And could push 65 next week.. then it all begins to change


 What you think the changes will be.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> What you think the changes will be


As modeled a HUGE block over greenland that should allow enough cold air to funnel down in to east us.. if tha pacific can help us out at all the a big to huge storm may be on the table... and maybe not just 1


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> As modeled a HUGE block over greenland that should allow enough cold air to funnel down in to east us.. if tha pacific can help us out at all the a big to huge storm may be on the table... and maybe not just 1


If that works out it would be great if I could get one or two more storms I would be happy.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> If that works out it would be great if I could get one or two more storms I would be happy.


**** i dont think you could ever be happy.. are u married??


----------



## Mike_C

A solid 6" storm would be great


----------



## Mike_C

LAB INC said:


> If that works out it would be great if I could get one or two more storms I *would be happy* .


And hell would freeze over


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> And hell would freeze over


Bahaha


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> **** i dont think you could ever be happy.. are u married??


 Me married? Hello no who could put up with me.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Me married? Hello no who could put up with me.


:laugh:


----------



## djt1029

Starting to paint the beds of my dump trucks tomorrow, will probably snow this weekend since last season as soon as I started that the weather changed


----------



## V_Scapes

If we get another big storm mid March again I'm gonna lose my marbles


----------



## gman2310

djt1029 said:


> Starting to paint the beds of my dump trucks tomorrow, will probably snow this weekend since last season as soon as I started that the weather changed


What kind of paint do you use for beds?


----------



## kawasaki guy

I am already getting calls for landscape maint/mowing estimates. Usually do not start getting those calls for another 3 weeks. 

I did buy a new fancy new snow shovel today, and planning to build a mounting bracket for the ATV tomorrow since I am sick of having them bounce off the back and using a bungee cord. This probably means snow season is over. :laughing:


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> Starting to paint the beds of my dump trucks tomorrow, will probably snow this weekend since last season as soon as I started that the weather changed


Do you do the whole bed or just the insides? I've been doing the insides every year and touching up anything major on the rest. Inside of my enclosed trailers and the truck frames. Slight OCD lol


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Bit of ice earlier here in Northern NJ this early am. 

I didn't go out and salt, fingers crossed this sneaky not forecasted ice event didnt cause any isues at thr few places I salt. Got No calls.
Town did salt main roads.


----------



## V_Scapes

For the record I HATE freezing rain. Slid into a car this morning that was parked in an stupid spot then slid down the rest of the hill, absolutely no control I was prepared for a big wreck. Roads were glare ice and school delayed. And on top of that my spreader was acting up. Nice morning.


----------



## AG09

I saw the news late last night and they said we were gonna get something early this morning so I set the alarm and sure enough we did. I did not salt all of the lots because some were not icy, but I did most of them. I saw a lot of guys going out as I was finishing up.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> For the record I HATE freezing rain. Slid into a car this morning that was parked in an stupid spot then slid down the rest of the hill, absolutely no control I was prepared for a big wreck. Roads were glare ice and school delayed. And on top of that my spreader was acting up. Nice morning.


That blows


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> For the record I HATE freezing rain. Slid into a car this morning that was parked in an stupid spot then slid down the rest of the hill, absolutely no control I was prepared for a big wreck. Roads were glare ice and school delayed. And on top of that my spreader was acting up. Nice morning.


Damn. Sorry to hear that. How bad was the damage to your truck and the car you slid into? Was your supply house open for salt this morning because I passed by Canetes yard and it looked closed with all his salt trucks parked which was shocking considering he always has his salt trucks out.


----------



## V_Scapes

Thankfully the passenger rear of my dump body slid into the suv. It looked like I wrecked her tail light and put a nice scratch down the driver side. Could've been worse and she's being cool about it.

Sterling was open, they always are. What's canete getting for a yard? Price went up at Sterling.


----------



## iceyman

Euro


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Thankfully the passenger rear of my dump body slid into the suv. It looked like I wrecked her tail light and put a nice scratch down the driver side. Could've been worse and she's being cool about it.
> 
> Sterling was open, they always are. What's canete getting for a yard? Price went up at Sterling.


That slide's the worst feeling, sounds like it could've been a lot worse though. Good luck with everything


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Thankfully the passenger rear of my dump body slid into the suv. It looked like I wrecked her tail light and put a nice scratch down the driver side. Could've been worse and she's being cool about it.
> 
> Sterling was open, they always are. What's canete getting for a yard? Price went up at Sterling.


Are you going through insurance? Sometimes its not even worth it. Insurance already costs a fortune. Canete gets 119.00 per yard


----------



## J.Ricci

But you're leaving out the most important detail, what's she look like? haha. In all seriousness, sorry to hear about the truck/her car. Hope the damage is minimal, especially if you're going out of pocket.


----------



## J.Ricci

AG09 said:


> I saw the news late last night and they said we were gonna get something early this morning so I set the alarm and sure enough we did. I did not salt all of the lots because some were not icy, but I did most of them. I saw a lot of guys going out as I was finishing up.


Amazing how much of a weather swing there can be throughout the state, we spread 20 yards of mulch today


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Euro
> 
> View attachment 177895


 What you think that storm is going to do.


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> Amazing how much of a weather swing there can be throughout the state, we spread 20 yards of mulch today


Yea that's crazy. You are def getting an early jump on your Spring work. Your clients wont get upset if you get more snow?


----------



## djt1029

gman2310 said:


> What kind of paint do you use for beds?


Rustoleum



J.Ricci said:


> Do you do the whole bed or just the insides? I've been doing the insides every year and touching up anything major on the rest. Inside of my enclosed trailers and the truck frames. Slight OCD lol


I'm the same way, every spring we do the dump bodies, truck frames, plow frames, inside my enclosed trailers, my container, everything gets a fresh coat


----------



## J.Ricci

LAB INC said:


> What you think that storm is going to do.


It'll either snow or won't. You're welcome



AG09 said:


> Yea that's crazy. You are def getting an early jump on your Spring work. Your clients wont get upset if you get more snow?


The mulch was for a house that's getting put on the market in a couple weeks. Running 2 crews everyday this week, sounds like a good thing but burnout is definitely kicking in. Not much left on my list at least



djt1029 said:


> Rustoleum
> 
> I'm the same way, every spring we do the dump bodies, truck frames, plow frames, inside my enclosed trailers, my container, everything gets a fresh coat


Next week I'm going to get cracking on that. Only way to do things, costs some money ever year but the money you save in the end is worth it


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> What you think that storm is going to do.


It can be too amped and the low goes over us and it rains
The southern energy doesnt get out in front and it's suppressed rain storm for the south
Everything works and we thread a freaking needle and somehow snow inbetween 65* days within a 5 day stretch

Theirs a reason i sell ice cream and not forecast weather. Its a damn tough job


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> Are you going through insurance? Sometimes its not even worth it. Insurance already costs a fortune. Canete gets 119.00 per yard


Damage was close to 3000 so it's going through insurance. I was paying that, it jumped to 140 last week wasn't happy about it.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> It'll either snow or won't. You're welcome
> 
> The mulch was for a house that's getting put on the market in a couple weeks. Running 2 crews everyday this week, sounds like a good thing but burnout is definitely kicking in. Not much left on my list at least
> 
> Next week I'm going to get cracking on that. Only way to do things, costs some money ever year but the money you save in the end is worth it


You doing cleanups yet?


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> You doing cleanups yet?


Not yet, probably the 12th of March for those. Going to take a bunch of time off over the next few weeks before my whole winters shot.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> It can be too amped and the low goes over us and it rains
> The southern energy doesnt get out in front and it's suppressed rain storm for the south
> Everything works and we thread a freaking needle and somehow snow inbetween 65* days within a 5 day stretch
> 
> Theirs a reason i sell ice cream and not forecast weather. Its a damn tough job





iceyman said:


> It can be too amped and the low goes over us and it rains
> The southern energy doesnt get out in front and it's suppressed rain storm for the south
> Everything works and we thread a freaking needle and somehow snow inbetween 65* days within a 5 day stretch
> 
> Theirs a reason i sell ice cream and not forecast weather. Its a damn tough job[/QUOTE Do you have a good feeling that we will get something. Are you still seeing a big change after next week?


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> For the record I HATE freezing rain. Slid into a car this morning that was parked in an stupid spot then slid down the rest of the hill, absolutely no control I was prepared for a big wreck. Roads were glare ice and school delayed. And on top of that my spreader was acting up. Nice morning.


Well that sucks. Hope not much damage. And the new spreader is giving you problems?


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Not yet, probably the 12th of March for those. Going to take a bunch of time off over the next few weeks before my whole winters shot.


I'd love to get out there around that timeframe too, gotta get contracts out next week. Started service on the mowers today, leaf plow came off and thatch rake went on.



Randall Ave said:


> Well that sucks. Hope not much damage. And the new spreader is giving you problems?


It was giving me a code HO, overload of motor I think? It would spread fine then shut off every 5 seconds or so drove me insane! Just before I was gonna bring it to my dealer it worked perfectly, was a really fun morning.


----------



## Randall Ave

Make sure the main battery cable plug is clean. I have seen those corrode fast. Spread the pins a little.


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> Rustoleum
> 
> I'm the same way, every spring we do the dump bodies, truck frames, plow frames, inside my enclosed trailers, my container, everything gets a fresh coat


We do the same, frames get painted and inside of beds touched up little by all winter. Well worth the time and money



V_Scapes said:


> Thankfully the passenger rear of my dump body slid into the suv. It looked like I wrecked her tail light and put a nice scratch down the driver side. Could've been worse and she's being cool about it.
> 
> Sterling was open, they always are. What's canete getting for a yard? Price went up at Sterling.


Trucks all good though as far as driveable/everything operating? Thank God for insurance. We got a full salt run in today but I really don't like sending the guys out in freezing rain and black ice, stressful having that many trucks on the road when its that slick out



J.Ricci said:


> Not yet, probably the 12th of March for those. Going to take a bunch of time off over the next few weeks before my whole winters shot.


Would love to get rolling then but that hardly ever happens here


----------



## V_Scapes

Yes thankfully I didn't hit head on or destroy the salter chute. Just scuffed some paint on the dump body, Honda's don't hold up well to those...funny but not really.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> It was giving me a code HO, overload of motor I think? It would spread fine then shut off every 5 seconds or so drove me insane! Just before I was gonna bring it to my dealer it worked perfectly, was a really fun morning.


Check the motor chains, drag belts and chute spinner. When those start to bind up it will give you a current issue as well. Make sure you are greasing everything regularly and that will help prevent things from jamming up. Try lubricating the drag chain with pb blaster or cheetah.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Thump dump.
Latest NAM model run


----------



## LAB INC

Mr Efficiency said:


> Thump dump.
> Latest NAM model run
> View attachment 177926


 Is this bad or good?


----------



## Mike_C

Can't you read a model by now? It shows plowable snow for 60-70% of the state. Keep your fingers crossed for a nice 3-4" push, models show a little more than that right now but that seems to almost always be the case


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Of course, that is just one of many runs out of many models. 
They (models and runs) are all over the place again. From slush to 5"+ just for South-Central and Coast.


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> Can't you read a model by now? It shows plowable snow for 60-70% of the state. Keep your fingers crossed for a nice 3-4" push, models show a little more than that right now but that seems to almost always be the case


My heads in my ass as always.


----------



## iceyman

Obviously the northern part of the state has best chance at higher amounts due to mixing. I just hope the cold can hold out and we can put 4-5 down first


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Obviously the northern part of the state has best chance at higher amounts due to mixing. I just hope the cold can hold out and we can put 4-5 down first


What you thinking for my neck of the woods. Are you still seeing that change after next week. We get something I am coming down and going to buy a lot ice cream this summer from you.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Obviously the northern part of the state has best chance at higher amounts due to mixing. I just hope the cold can hold out and we can put 4-5 down first


New Euro snowfall map

Have yo keep eye on it.







lowblue:lowred:lowblue:lowred:

Next week euro shows temps going into 60's Wed & 70's Thursday


----------



## LAB INC

Mr Efficiency said:


> New Euro snowfall map
> 
> Have yo keep eye on it.
> View attachment 177956
> lowblue:lowred:lowblue:lowred:
> 
> Next week euro shows temps going into 60's Wed & 70's Thursday


 Are the temps going to change after next week.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

LAB INC said:


> Are the temps going to change after next week.


It looks like colder temps for early last few days of Feb and early March.


----------



## Mike_C

LAB INC said:


> Are the temps going to change after next week.


After next week it looks to cool off at the end of this month, start of March


----------



## iceyman

With hopefully a huge block in place and we can get a 2.5 day snowstorm lol


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> What you thinking for my neck of the woods. Are you still seeing that change after next week. We get something I am coming down and going to buy a lot ice cream this summer from you.


Arent you northern??? What u want a forecast for your street? Lol


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> With hopefully a huge block in place and we can get a 2.5 day snowstorm lol


No thanks..


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Arent you northern??? What u want a forecast for your street? Lol


Haha sure.


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> With hopefully a huge block in place and we can get a 2.5 day snowstorm lol


I'll pass


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> With hopefully a huge block in place and we can get a 2.5 day snowstorm lol


Your sick in the head.

Epawa 2-4 overnight Saturday.


----------



## J.Ricci

Looks like nothing other than a little front end mixing here. Salt run would work for me, we'll see



iceyman said:


> With hopefully a huge block in place and we can get a 2.5 day snowstorm lol


Why would anyone want that


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Looks like nothing other than a little front end mixing here. Salt run would work for me, we'll see
> 
> Why would anyone want that


Must be a masochist:hammerhead:


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Your sick in the head.
> 
> Epawa 2-4 overnight Saturday.


2-4 works for me, looks like it'll all melt off a few days later to make it even better


----------



## iceyman

Lol means it was a joke.. jeez


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> 2-4 works for me, looks like it'll all melt off a few days later to make it even better


2 possible 70* days


----------



## Randall Ave

I had to go to Madison, then Mountainside today, saw guys doing trees, cleanups, and one crew paving a parking lot, looked like late April.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> I had to go to Madison, then Mountainside today, saw guys doing trees, cleanups, and one crew paving a parking lot, looked like late April.


Sure felt like it here too. Already took my plow/frame off the ATV too, might start lawn work earlier than the 19th at this rate.

No snow this weekend here according to Weather Channel.


----------



## Randall Ave

kawasaki guy said:


> Sure felt like it here too. Already took my plow/frame off the ATV too, might start lawn work earlier than the 19th at this rate.
> 
> No snow this weekend here according to Weather Channel.


I just took a peak there. 3 to 5 here for Saturday night, looks like a washout tomorrow. And I gotta go to Lincoln Park to fee up brakes on a storage trailer tomorrow. I don't know what to do with this guy, he has gotten sick, but he is into me for over $4400.00 for service calls. Out over two months back.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I just took a peak there. 3 to 5 here for Saturday night, looks like a washout tomorrow. And I gotta go to Lincoln Park to fee up brakes on a storage trailer tomorrow. I don't know what to do with this guy, he has gotten sick, but he is into me for over $4400.00 for service calls. Out over two months back.


Show up and dont touch a thing til he pays you at least half


----------



## kawasaki guy

Randall Ave said:


> I just took a peak there. 3 to 5 here for Saturday night, looks like a washout tomorrow. And I gotta go to Lincoln Park to fee up brakes on a storage trailer tomorrow. I don't know what to do with this guy, he has gotten sick, but he is into me for over $4400.00 for service calls. Out over two months back.


I second Iceyman!


----------



## Mr Efficiency

I got Bad news today, my isn broker called and said plow ins going up $1500 come April unless I can produce signed contracts stating no one can sue me and I am not liable if anyone slips and falls on the property's I take care of.

The thieving ba$tard$.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> I got Bad news today, my isn broker called and said plow ins going up $1500 come April unless I can produce signed contracts stating no one can sue me and I am not liable if anyone slips and falls on the property's I take care of.
> 
> The thieving ba$tard$.


I was talking to a buddy of mine. He just got served for a slip n fall on s little strip mall he does.


----------



## iceyman

Latest nam.. would be fantastic


----------



## Randall Ave

Maby this sounds stupid, but the odds are in our favor. We are due for a storm. I was cleaning this morning, the pickup is loaded with scrap. IlI' just leave it for ballast.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Latest nam.. would be fantastic
> 
> View attachment 177988
> 
> 
> View attachment 177989


Full run


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Maby this sounds stupid, but the odds are in our favor. We are due for a storm. I was cleaning this morning, the pickup is loaded with scrap. IlI' just leave it for ballast.


I agree with you.


----------



## V_Scapes

The models have been bullish all winter, even when it was really cold we still didn't get the higher amounts forecasted, always the lower end. Worst case we get 4-5 here, the ground has thawed out alot here the past few days.


----------



## AG09

Mr Efficiency said:


> I got Bad news today, my isn broker called and said plow ins going up $1500 come April unless I can produce signed contracts stating no one can sue me and I am not liable if anyone slips and falls on the property's I take care of.
> 
> The thieving ba$tard$.


Do you sign your clients contracts or do they sign yours? A few years ago my insurance company wanted something similar put in my contracts so I had the lawyer make the changes.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I agree with you.





V_Scapes said:


> The models have been bullish all winter, even when it was really cold we still didn't get the higher amounts forecasted, always the lower end. Worst case we get 4-5 here, the ground has thawed out alot here the past few days.


weve been on the plus end a couple times as well as the low end. Problem is even with this storm you have half models saying 3-6" and the other half with maybe an inch. Model mayhem


----------



## HeatMiser

iceyman said:


> 2 possible 70* days


Not good for the heating oil business



Randall Ave said:


> I just took a peak there. 3 to 5 here for Saturday night, looks like a washout tomorrow. And I gotta go to Lincoln Park to fee up brakes on a storage trailer tomorrow. I don't know what to do with this guy, he has gotten sick, but he is into me for over $4400.00 for service calls. Out over two months back.


Leave him more sick than you found him, this is Jersey after all


----------



## J.Ricci

I like the look of that model more than others. Most info I've seen shows us almost all rain



HeatMiser said:


> Leave him more sick than you found him, this is Jersey after all


Knee cap season


----------



## UniqueTouch

I see all rain too


----------



## Randall Ave

Early this morning I saw 4-6 here. Who knows?


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Early this morning I saw 4-6 here. Who knows?


I would say 3-4 is a good bet


----------



## V_Scapes

Heavier totals shifting south a bit?


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Heavier totals shifting south a bit?


Depends on the model


----------



## seville009

Drove down to Hempstead from CNY today - seemed like summer down there. Almost 60 degrees, no snow piles anywhere. Ran through some flurries in PA on the way back.


----------



## Petr51488

I’m in the 2-4 zone. For once weather nj is a little lower than the rest. Weather channel says 3-5 . NOAA has me in the 3-7. Accuweather 2-4


----------



## iceyman

The gfs is abysmal and has no one getting much of anything.. although it has caved to other models when it was keeping this suppressed he last 3 days


----------



## Randall Ave

It's going to have to get cold soon. Or it's never going to stick.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> It's going to have to get cold soon. Or it's never going to stick.


I'm thinking its going to be a struggle in the beginning.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> I'm thinking its going to be a struggle in the beginning.


I will be walking fido around 3:00 am. If he comes back white, I will start my truck.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> It's going to have to get cold soon. Or it's never going to stick.


Gona get down to mid low 20s tonite and high of mid 30s tmrw.. if the nam is right(which we hope) the rates will make this stick on all surfaces.. if he gfs is right the boundary layer will warm and nothing will stick and well be *****ing sunday morning


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Gona get down to mid low 20s tonite and high of mid 30s tmrw.. if the nam is right(which we hope) the rates will make this stick on all surfaces.. if he gfs is right the boundary layer will warm and nothing will stick and well be *****ing sunday morning


If that's happens and we don't get snow I will really be *****ing that's for sure. Is it going to get cold after next week? I hope we get a few good inches.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Changed your mind on Florida, huh?


----------



## LAB INC

k1768 said:


> Changed your mind on Florida, huh?


Haha yes I did, I hope the snow comes.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> I was talking to a buddy of mine. He just got served for a slip n fall on s little strip mall he does.


I dont do strip malls for that reason. I avoid them like the plague along with other type of high traffic places. One apartment complex that someone I know was doing a for years, an individual fell and got like $70k. Seems many others found out about the settlement and all of a sudden there's all these slip and fall law suits.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

AG09 said:


> Do you sign your clients contracts or do they sign yours? A few years ago my insurance company wanted something similar put in my contracts so I had the lawyer make the changes.


I have only a few commercial that sign, I do many driveways and I need to change things a bit with them

Most driveways I don't do ice melt at all. Only push snow acts and customers are responsible for removing the ice that forms.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> If that's happens and we don't get snow I will really be *****ing that's for sure. Is it going to get cold after next week? I hope we get a few good inches.


We dont need big cold .. we need sufficient cold with the right atmosphere.. which we should have for a couple week period late feb early march. March does show above normal temps which im fine with if we get 1 good storm in that pattern


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> I dont do strip malls for that reason. I avoid them like the plague along with other type of high traffic places. One apartment complex that someone I know was doing a for years, an individual fell and got like $70k. Seems many others found out about the settlement and all of a sudden there's all these slip and fall law suits.


The head maintanence guy from the doctors plaza next to me came over yesterday. Wanted to know if I was interested in doing the plowing. It seems the guy doing it hasn't been showing up. I told him I can't, I only have insurance for roads, no slip n fall. Every one who goes there is over 80, its a law suit waiting to happen.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> We dont need big cold .. we need sufficient cold with the right atmosphere.. which we should have for a couple week period late feb early march. March does show above normal temps which im fine with if we get 1 good storm in that pattern


I can't see winter going much farther past that timeframe, and by that I mean it better not.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> We dont need big cold .. we need sufficient cold with the right atmosphere.. which we should have for a couple week period late feb early march. March does show above normal temps which im fine with if we get 1 good storm in that pattern


I hope you have been right on all the time. You think we have a good chance start of the month.


----------



## Randall Ave

It's been winters like this, is why I don't rely on income from plowing.


----------



## Petr51488

Randall Ave said:


> It's been winters like this, is why I don't rely on income from plowing.


I don't understand how you can rely on plowing. It's all a gamble. No control over any of it.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> I don't understand how you can rely on plowing. It's all a gamble. No control over any of it.


Seasonal contracts help big time. In a huge winters you may lose on that site but it pays the bills in light winters.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I hope you have been right on all the time. You think we have a good chance start of the month.


Listen feb was supposed to be a great month but it has been pushed back... if we can get a push tmrw in marginal conditions then i think we will ge set by the end of winter. And it may be a long overrunning event but we can't be picky here.. take what we can get


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Listen feb was supposed to be a great month but it has been pushed back... if we can get a push tmrw in marginal conditions then i think we will ge set by the end of winter. And it may be a long overrunning event but we can't be picky here.. take what we can get


Very true, I hope so.


----------



## V_Scapes

Honestly I've been very happy with this winter, I'm not far off from hitting my mark of overall sales in comparison to heavy winters like 2014. I also cut down on residential and have more commercial now which helps but cash flow from snow and ice has been pretty nice so far.


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Seasonal contracts help big time. In a huge winters you may lose on that site but it pays the bills in light winters.


Yea I know- I'm saying plowing should be extra money. Not a guaranteed check like in the spring summer and fall.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> Honestly I've been very happy with this winter, I'm not far off from hitting my mark of overall sales in comparison to heavy winters like 2014. I also cut down on residential and have more commercial now which helps but cash flow from snow and ice has been pretty nice so far.


I agree. Very happy with this winter. I prefer these smaller storms over the big ones any day of the week.


----------



## Randall Ave

It's coming, but will it stick? And why do people have a plow truck, leaking brake fluid for two weeks. Leave it at last minute, I need this for tonight?


----------



## djt1029

2-4 / 3-6 here depending on what you believe. Timing of this one looks good too especially leading into a Sunday



V_Scapes said:


> Honestly I've been very happy with this winter, I'm not far off from hitting my mark of overall sales in comparison to heavy winters like 2014. I also cut down on residential and have more commercial now which helps but cash flow from snow and ice has been pretty nice so far.


Same here, as far as margins this has to be my best winter.


----------



## iceyman

Once again u northern guys shud do better than us in the middle.. looks like monmouth county is the line where changeover gets up to.. 2-4 cnj 4-6 nnj.. and dont freak out when it starts as rain


----------



## iceyman

Look at this evil cutoff


----------



## Petr51488

Seems like noaa has the highest totals at 4-8 which I don’t see happening. For me at least. I’m in southern Bergen county where it looks like it’ll mix with rain and keep the totals down. Fine with me. Sucks that everyone will be home tomorrow morning when we start and will be getting nothing but phone calls


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Seems like noaa has the highest totals at 4-8 which I don't see happening. For me at least. I'm in southern Bergen county where it looks like it'll mix with rain and keep the totals down. Fine with me. Sucks that everyone will be home tomorrow morning when we start and will be getting nothing but phone calls


Agreed, I think 8" is far fetched.

Salter is loaded and pre treated a couple church lots. All ready to go.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Well I was just in a scramble this am. My main plow driver of one truck called out sick. Luckily I have a back up driver for that plow truck. Hopfuly he shows up and all goes smooth.


----------



## YourBudAl

Mr Efficiency said:


> Well I was just in a scramble this am. My main plow driver of one truck called out sick. Luckily I have a back up driver for that plow truck. Hopfuly he shows up and all goes smooth.


Where are you located


----------



## Mr Efficiency

All be safe this storm tonight, this may be the largest snowfall of the winter in parts of NNJ.
3-6" with an isolated 8" a spots posiable. 
Make sure you have your guys shoveling wear a reflective saftey vest.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

YourBudAl said:


> Where are you located


Randolph


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> All be safe this storm tonight, this may be the largest snowfall of the winter in parts of NNJ.
> 3-6" with an isolated 8" a spots posiable.
> Make sure you have your guys shoveling wear a reflective saftey vest.


And a poncho


----------



## Petr51488

Is this looking like a majority on the grass vs pavement?


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Is this looking like a majority on the grass vs pavement?


It will stick to the pavement.. its should come pretty heavy(like 1-2" hr) especially in cnj before the changeover


----------



## J.Ricci

Looks borderline here at best. Didn't even bother loading the salters up


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm working at a truck terminal in Ledgewood. It's snowing here. Just saying.


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Looks borderline here at best. Didn't even bother loading the salters up


Yea its not looking great for us .. i have skid loaded but didnt bring it to the site.. maybe that will help it snow lol


----------



## iceyman

Literally one hour more of snow or rain will make a huge difference.. especially if its coming down over an inch an hour


----------



## V_Scapes

Light snow started here about 15mins ago


----------



## djt1029

Coming down here for about a half hour, starting to stick on the grass & roofs


----------



## Randall Ave

Grass is white, roads are clear. There salting like crazy. Must be double time, Saturday night.


----------



## Petr51488

Got about 2-2.5” here on the grass / glass outdoor table. Not much on the sidewalks . Kind of patchy but I’m sure it’ll add up a bit more. Storm looks to be done around 1


----------



## V_Scapes

Look like 3" here everything is covered. Going to bed soon although I probably won't sleep


----------



## iceyman

Puking here


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Puking here


Radar looks pretty impressive down south /central. Keep it there lol


----------



## Randall Ave

Got about 6" here.


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Radar looks pretty impressive down south /central. Keep it there lol


Just saw that, real heavy band east of Philly Dry slot just west of NJ border.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

8" now Randolph/Roxbury Border


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Should be over soon. I love night plowing.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> Just saw that, real heavy band east of Philly Dry slot just west of NJ border.


Wow, just noticed that. Looks like the storm is wrapping up quick?


----------



## Randall Ave

Petr51488 said:


> Wow, just noticed that. Looks like the storm is wrapping up quick?


Yup, this things moving faster than a cheap stripper at a political convention.


----------



## gutter21

Anyone use a good radar....what time do you think this ends in North jersey


----------



## YourBudAl

iceyman said:


> Puking here


What does it look like by you. Only about an inch or so by me


----------



## Petr51488

gutter21 said:


> Anyone use a good radar....what time do you think this ends in North jersey


I would guess another hour or 2. Just did my house and by the tjme I was done ther was a thin layer of new snow. Definitely winding down now. Western jersey looks dry according to radar other than a few flurries.


----------



## djt1029

Did my house a little while ago, hardly anything sticking now. Seems like about 4" on pavement, 5 or so on everything else. Guys are coming in at 2am


----------



## iceyman

YourBudAl said:


> What does it look like by you. Only about an inch or so by me


Finished with 2.1


----------



## iceyman

Congrats u northern guys.. lab better notnsay another word rest of winter.. especially since our biggest storm is still to come


----------



## Randall Ave

I bet we got 10 inches here.


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> .. especially since our biggest storm is still to come


Again with this


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Congrats u northern guys.. lab better notnsay another word rest of winter.. especially since our biggest storm is still to come


 This was as a good storm, best one all year! I will keep quiet for a few days lol biggest storm is still come lol. Are you pulling my leg???


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Again with this


I can have fun with him.. and well see whats coming in a couple weeks


----------



## sota

got back half an hour ago from doing my list. 6.5 hours, I'd say we got about 4" of pretty heavy stuff. Kinda nice doing it in the night... there's NO ONE else out.


----------



## truckie80

Probably about 4” here, heavy but a pretty easy one anyway and it’s already pushing 40 degrees. What more could we want. Even LAB is happy who knew it was possible


----------



## J.Ricci

LAB INC said:


> *I will keep quiet* for a few days lol


Sure you will


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> Sure you will


 Haha I amnjamws already wishing we had another storm coming.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## V_Scapes

Nice easy storm. 6-7", plowed salted and shoveled in 7 hours, plenty of time to ride the woods with some buddies this afternoon.


----------



## iceyman

Extremely long range fantasy world but this us what this pattern can produce.. we watch.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Extremely long range fantasy world but this us what this pattern can produce.. we watch.
> 
> View attachment 178145


 Really? I hope we get another.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Storm totals for my area. Morris county.









Plowing was a pain this am between 4 and 8 am doing the big hilly drives. Slush froze up almost instantly once snow was plowed.

Btw, my black up plow driver came in late, at 2 am and only lasted 5 hours before saying he was too tired to continue. If he didn't show up my 14 hours in the one plow truck would of been even longer.
I Still have some walks that were not done, I had no energy left after being awake for about 27 hours.


----------



## djt1029

Nice quick storm, 6.1” + here officially. Perfect number


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> And a poncho


As I expected, Ididnt see one rain drop. Was all snow.
I one hour, 4" of snow fell, glad that didn't occur for 3 to 10 hours and the storm moved quickly.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

This am I saw a guy driving an older pick ip truck down shungum road in Randolph with the plow on the ground and lift position was all the way up. He must of busted the frame of the truck. Was a fisher plow.
Same thing happened to me years ago with 98 gmc pick up. Frame rotted out where bolts attached and frame ripped appart.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> As I expected, Ididnt see one rain drop. Was all snow.
> I one hour, 4" of snow fell, glad that didn't occur for 3 to 10 hours and the storm moved quickly.


We flipped to rain about 930.. killed our totals.. we ended up with 2.1 on cold surfaces and a like 1.5 on roads..


----------



## Mike_C

Another late night tonight, machine work until dawn.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Good information to print out for your snow plowing & salting records for Sat-Sun storm.

Every storm that occurs I print out NWS snowfall amounts and other info like in this link. 
https://nynjpaweather.com/snow-analysis-for-february-16-17-2018/


----------



## V_Scapes

Will be nice to send invoices out for second tier totals.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> Nice easy storm. 6-7", plowed salted and shoveled in 7 hours, plenty of time to ride the woods with some buddies this afternoon.


Need more riders ? I'm dying to get out there


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Need more riders ? I'm dying to get out there


As long as your not a wuss


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> As long as your not a wuss


What are you out ridding?


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> What are you out ridding?


2014 can am outlander 650xt


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> We flipped to rain about 930.. killed our totals.. we ended up with 2.1 on cold surfaces and a like 1.5 on roads..


 What you think is it all over? Should I put my plows away lol.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> What you think is it all over? Should I put my plows away lol.


No


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> As long as your not a wuss


Lmao I can assure you I Am not. Have you ever been out in Pennsylvania to a few of their parks? Lost Trails or Anthracite outdoor adventure area?


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> No


Haha are you sure on that lol


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Lmao I can assure you I Am not. Have you ever been out in Pennsylvania to a few of their parks? Lost Trails or Anthracite outdoor adventure area?


No we don't need to travel to find good riding we have some good trails here


----------



## Mike_C

LAB INC said:


> What you think is it all over? Should I put my plows away lol.


What happened to being quiet for a few days?


----------



## treeguyry

V_Scapes said:


> 2014 can am outlander 650xt


Had the exact same thing until I wrecked it....FYI they don't hold up well to being crashed, then submerged haha


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> What happened to being quiet for a few days?


Haha iceyman got me thinking when he put that post about the outlook. I am not looking forward to the rain.


----------



## J.Ricci

treeguyry said:


> Had the exact same thing until I wrecked it....FYI they don't hold up well to being crashed, then submerged haha


While we're on topic, Harley's don't like concrete dividers


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Haha are you sure on that lol


Nobody is sure on anything but putting plows away on feb 19th is just foolish


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Nobody is sure on anything but putting plows away on feb 19th is just foolish


 I know I was just joking around.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Thursday eve and then Fri morning again with a second systen may produce some in wintery precip NNJ. 
Day 10 to 15 looks cold and maybe some snow chances again


----------



## V_Scapes

treeguyry said:


> Had the exact same thing until I wrecked it....FYI they don't hold up well to being crashed, then submerged haha


None of them do. I broke the front left axle a few weeks ago, first axle I ever broke. Other than that it's a badass quad. Had it up to 67 on the road yesterday.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> None of them do. I broke the front left axle a few weeks ago, first axle I ever broke. Other than that it's a badass quad. Had it up to 67 on the road yesterday.


You young guys have it made. I raced some motocross, . In 1975.


----------



## truckie80

treeguyry said:


> Had the exact same thing until I wrecked it....FYI they don't hold up well to being crashed, then submerged haha





J.Ricci said:


> While we're on topic, Harley's don't like concrete dividers


You guys can't just set them up and not tell us the stories...


----------



## Randall Ave

truckie80 said:


> You guys can't just set them up and not tell us the stories...


Pictures, and x-rays always tell a story.


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> You guys can't just set them up and not tell us the stories...


100mph on a bike + jewish woman in a mini van x center divider = 125 stitches and 7 broken bones


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> 100mph on a bike + jewish woman in a mini van x center divider = 125 stitches and 7 broken bones


Ouch...let me guess, a Honda Odyssey


----------



## truckie80

J.Ricci said:


> 100mph on a bike + jewish woman in a mini van x center divider = 125 stitches and 7 broken bones


Ouch



djt1029 said:


> Ouch...let me guess, a Honda Odyssey


It's always an odyssey lol


----------



## Randall Ave

That had to hurt. I never dumped one that fast. I've been about 125 on a two stroke Suzuki 550 I had. That bike was more stable over 100 than the 1100 I have.


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> Ouch...let me guess, a Honda Odyssey


What is it with those cars and them? Lol



Randall Ave said:


> That had to hurt. I never dumped one that fast. I've been about 125 on a two stroke Suzuki 550 I had. That bike was more stable over 100 than the 1100 I have.


It wasn't fun to say the least. I still have a bike but don't push it like I used to....much. Haha


----------



## Petr51488

djt1029 said:


> Ouch...let me guess, a Honda Odyssey


Or a black Toyota Sienna with New York plates lmao


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> 100mph on a bike + jewish woman in a mini van x center divider = 125 stitches and 7 broken bones


Jesus mary and joseph


----------



## Randall Ave

70 today, might have to break out the shorts.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> 70 today, might have to break out the shorts.


We were well into the 70s yesterday


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm a few feet north of ya.


----------



## Mike_C

Good day to get some work done before 4 days of washouts


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Good day to get some work done before 4 days of washouts


It's gonna be dreary for a while. Doing some machine work at my buddies new house today, had to wake the 32 up after a long nap.


----------



## Randall Ave

It is nice out. I'm going to call in sick to the boss.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Don't get caught, I hear she's tough.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> We were well into the 70s yesterday


 This weather sucks it should not be 70 in feb. Now looks like a nice four days of rain coming are way. Way to early for 70s if you ask me.


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> Good day to get some work done before 4 days of washouts


Spring is here...briefly at least. Good weekend to get away, I'm heading out tomorrow night


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> This weather sucks it should not be 70 in feb. Now looks like a nice four days of rain coming are way. Way to early for 70s if you ask me.


Im an ice cream man.. these 2 days are $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Randall Ave

k1768 said:


> Don't get caught, I hear she's tough.


To tell ya the truth, she didn't come in today.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Might have to lay some salt Thursday eve into Friday morning on cement walks. 
If cold air pushes a little further south could be more interesting for more guys. 
Pavement now is prety warm though after baking in the 70° weather today.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Im an ice cream man.. these 2 days are $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


 I know it's good for you. I think this year is a rap, I think we are done unless March changes.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I know it's good for you. I think this year is a rap, I think we are done unless March changes.


Now i know were gona get a storm.. wasnt it a wrap last week?


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I know it's good for you. I think this year is a rap, I think we are done unless March changes.


March changes from what? Looking like the best pattern weve had since 2010?


----------



## Randall Ave

Last year, March 14, we had a good storm. Ya never know. I would not go get the fat lady on stage just yet.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> Now i know were gona get a storm.. wasnt it a wrap last week?


Maybe we need LAB to buy another plane ticket. Or actually get to Florida.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> March changes from what? Looking like the best pattern weve had since 2010?


 What was 2010 like I can't remember was it a good March?


----------



## LAB INC

k1768 said:


> Maybe we need LAB to buy another plane ticket. Or actually get to Florida.


I might leave for a few days end of the week.


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> What was 2010 like I can't remember was it a good March?


I have no notes for March. But in February we started on the 24th, got done on the 27th. Had two separate back to back storms, I guess.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> I have no notes for March. But in February we started on the 24th, got done on the 27th. Had two separate back to back storms, I guess.


 I do remember that for some reason I can't recall March I thought it was slow with nothing.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> What was 2010 like I can't remember was it a good March?


Boxing day .. weve had big blocking in the summer since thAn but not in the winter


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Last year, March 14, we had a good storm. Ya never know. I would not go get the fat lady on stage just yet.


Yea that storm screwed us on the mix line.. 12-16 turned into a slushy 5


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Boxing day .. weve had big blocking in the summer since thAn but not in the winter


Does that mean we are getting snow in March?


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Does that mean we are getting snow in March?


Dude it can snow in **** patterns and not snow in great patterns. But id rather have a great pattern to deal with especially in march


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Dude it can snow in **** patterns and not snow in great patterns. But id rather have a great pattern to deal with especially in march


 I am a little slow this time a year so March is going to be a good pattern.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Dude it can snow in **** patterns and not snow in great patterns. But id rather have a great pattern to deal with especially in march


You were selling ice cream today? I'm curious how many trucks do you have? It's your main source of income?


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC said:


> Does that mean we are getting snow in March?


No snow in March please today was a nice teaser for spring work.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> No snow in March please today was a nice teaser for spring work.


Looking forward to getting into full swing here too, would love another push and a few saltings though. Today was a good day, brought in 5 crews and got a bunch of work done


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Looking forward to getting into full swing here too, would love another push and a few saltings though. Today was a good day, brought in 5 crews and got a bunch of work done


What kind of work are you doing? Might get a salt run in Friday morning.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> What kind of work are you doing? Might get a salt run in Friday morning.


Salt run would be nice. Little of everything today, one crew stayed with my mechanic getting things ready for spring, aside from that we did a couple good size tree removals, a quick paver walkway and an excavation job.


----------



## V_Scapes

I'm sure it's nice to be pulling in some cash like that this time of year. My mowers are just about ready and my redmax are done. Feels good to get the small equipment serviced well ahead of time. I feel good about the upcoming season I've had some calls rolling in the past week or so. Already sent a quote on a decent drainage job which seems promising.


----------



## J.Ricci

Brought everyone in today and painted all the beds, finished equipment prep for spring...still have to service the trucks but everything else is done


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> You were selling ice cream today? I'm curious how many trucks do you have? It's your main source of income?


We have 3 shops.. plus i do concessions at major festivals in the northeast. We opened up our biggest shop 10 days early just to hit these 2 days.. the others are year round


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> We have 3 shops.. plus i do concessions at major festivals in the northeast. We opened up our biggest shop 10 days early just to hit these 2 days.. the others are year round


Thats why i started plowing when i was 20. Needed to make some money in the winter. And only had 1 shop back then...(im 33 now)


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Thats why i started plowing when i was 20. Needed to make some money in the winter. And only had 1 shop back then...(im 33 now)


Gotcha I assumed you had ice cream trucks. Very cool


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Gotcha I assumed you had ice cream trucks. Very cool


Started with trucks and had 6 at one point but when gas started getting crazy and product doubling in only a couple years i sold em off.


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Started with trucks and had 6 at one point but when gas started getting crazy and product doubling in only a couple years i sold em off.


What stores? I want some ice cream , discounts for PS members ?????


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> What stores? I want some ice cream , discounts for PS members ?????


 FourBoys ice cream.. cheap bastard lol


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> FourBoys ice cream.. cheap bastard lol


I've driven by your place in Englishtown a few times on my way to/from my brother's house, I'll have to stop in sometime


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> I've driven by your place in Englishtown a few times on my way to/from my brother's house, I'll have to stop in sometime


Thanks .all homemade ice cream.. you wont be disappointed.. i hope lol.. where your brother live


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Thanks .all homemade ice cream.. you wont be disappointed.. i hope lol.. where your brother live


Has this turned into an ice cream thread or is it about snow and snow in a week like the euro model showed last night. The most it shows is right over me . It gave away my location, oh well


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Has this turned into an ice cream thread or is it about snow and snow in a week like the euro model showed last night. The most it shows is right over me . It gave away my location, oh well
> View attachment 178451


First 10 days of march can be insane


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> First 10 days of march can be insane


Not what I want, small snows have been great, keep them comming, very little broken equiptment.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Not what I want, small snows have been great, keep them comming, very little broken equiptment.


If we could only control the weather.. i would take 2 6" storms and be done with is.. but we only get under 3" or over 12" here in monmouth


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> If we could only control the weather.. i would take 2 6" storms and be done with is.. but we only get under 3" or over 12" here in monmouth


Maybe because Monmouth is the ice cream capital of NJ ?

Latest 12z euro in not in our ballpark but better run showing snow in E PA and south for you. Euro has been all over the place with this system each run, from NE to DC may get snow.

Each model run is like  this far out always.

Move the snow shield east and most of NJ gets hammered.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Maybe because Monmouth is the ice cream capital of NJ ?
> 
> Latest 12z euro in not in our ballpark but better run showing snow in E PA and south for you. Euro has been all over the place with this system each run, from NE to DC may get snow.
> 
> Each model run is like  this far out always.
> 
> Move the snow shield east and most of NJ gets hammered.
> View attachment 178454


The models have no clue how to handle this pattern. Gona be interesting to say the least


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> Has this turned into an ice cream thread or is it about snow and snow in a week like the euro model showed last night. The most it shows is right over me . It gave away my location, oh well
> View attachment 178451


17" over me. now were talken!!!!lowblue:lowred:


----------



## V_Scapes

Mr Efficiency said:


> Maybe because Monmouth is the ice cream capital of NJ ?
> 
> Latest 12z euro in not in our ballpark but better run showing snow in E PA and south for you. Euro has been all over the place with this system each run, from NE to DC may get snow.
> 
> Each model run is like  this far out always.
> 
> Move the snow shield east and most of NJ gets hammered.
> View attachment 178454


Mr Hype over here


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> The models have no clue how to handle this pattern. Gona be interesting to say the least


Any different than the rest of this winter?


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Mr Hype over here


Crappy day, every ones bored.


----------



## J.Ricci

Inch or two would be nice at that point in the year, otherwise it'd just be a pain in the ass delaying spring work...



iceyman said:


> Thanks .all homemade ice cream.. you wont be disappointed.. i hope lol.. where your brother live


He's in Manalapan, pretty close to the border. I'm sure he's been in with my niece & nephew, they pretty much tour Monmouth county for dessert


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Any different than the rest of this winter?


Nope lol


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Crappy day, every ones bored.


 This day sucked rain rain rain and more rain. Guess what more rain for the weekend and warm temps next week. On top of having the flu I hate this Feb!


----------



## Mr Efficiency

V_Scapes said:


> Mr Hype over here


Hype? Just showing what the model showed.lowblue: Read what I said.:usflag:

I see where I said something wrong.
Should say Anywhere from NE to DC may get snow.
I forgot Anywhere.


----------



## kawasaki guy

I would like one more 2-3" easy storm before lawn season starts. Otherwise I will not complain about an early start to the season. Have 3 or 4 estimates to do tomorrow.

And ice cream business seems to do really well down here. Big mark up since this is a tourist town. payup I always go over the bridge if I want ice cream.


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> I would like one more 2-3" easy storm before lawn season starts. Otherwise I will not complain about an early start to the season. Have 3 or 4 estimates to do tomorrow.
> 
> And ice cream business seems to do really well down here. Big mark up since this is a tourist town. payup I always go over the bridge if I want ice cream.


Tourist towns = a 3 month season.. one rainy summer month and profits are killed. A good summer and ya you can kill it.. hard to get though.


----------



## iceyman

End of 6 usa up 5-4.. only perk to having Olympics across the globe is when you have kids wake up in middle of the night you have something to watch.


----------



## iceyman

.. cant talk bad about shuster anymore.. made the shot of the century in 8th end to score 5.. wow


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Last nights euro


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Last nights euro
> View attachment 178537


Kuchera


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Kuchera
> 
> View attachment 178538


You keep this up, your going to give Lab a heart attack.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> You keep this up, your going to give Lab a heart attack.


Lmfao


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Kuchera
> 
> View attachment 178538


Total liquid it shows for the storm, that much liquid in snow would make "Sherbert Snow"  Next model run it may be Out to sea.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Total liquid it shows for the storm, that much liquid in snow would make "Sherbert Snow"  Next model run it may be Out to sea.
> View attachment 178556


Or gives the mountains 2'.. this first storm isnt the big one we are capable of getting. The real deal is the 7-9 ish storm.. this storm will go back and forth til we get there


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> You keep this up, your going to give Lab a heart attack.


I kind of gave up on this year at this point. If it comes it comes, I just give up.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I kind of gave up on this year at this point. If it comes it comes, I just give up.


I swear we could have a 50" season and you would be upset


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> I swear we could have a 50" season and you would be upset


 What happens when we get a bad year I start to get sick of it at the end of the year.I just don't like the warm and rain I think it sucks.


----------



## J.Ricci

LAB INC said:


> What happens when we get a bad year I start to get sick of it at the end of the year.I just don't like the warm and rain I think it sucks.


You don't say


----------



## Mr Efficiency

A bunch NE on the newest euro run. 
Let the Spring cleanups begin, maybe


----------



## LAB INC

Mr Efficiency said:


> A bunch NE on the newest euro run.
> Let the Spring cleanups begin, maybe
> 
> View attachment 178558


What's winter over lol


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC said:


> What's winter over lol


Cmon dude has it really been that bad of a winter for you? I know us guys up north usually get more action but it seems like almost everyone has had a decent winter especially if you salt. We've definitely had worse years before. And you really can't expect much more going forward.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Cmon dude has it really been that bad of a winter for you? I know us guys up north usually get more action but it seems like almost everyone has had a decent winter especially if you salt. We've definitely had worse years before. And you really can't expect much more going forward.


This winter was ok, I do complain more then I should. I started plowing in 1999 and it seems we do not get the winters we used to have. Early to mid 2000s we had a lot of good storms, when you would have a bad year with little snow the next year would make up for it. If you can remember the Season 2001-2002 was bad, I think we had two storms we plowed but the next season was great 2002-2003. In my mind the last three seasons have not been great at all. Last year I think I plowed three times. I also don't like when it's winter and it's pouring rain and warm but that is out of my control. Again I have not been doing this as long as some guys on hear but in the years I have been plowing just the last few years have not been good.


----------



## iceyman

You need to move to Minnesota or michigan.. way too high expectations for nj.. last year u got a 2’ blizzard in march no?


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> You need to move to Minnesota or michigan.. way too high expectations for nj.. last year u got a 2' blizzard in march no?


Yes we did, that was nice would like to get another one.


----------



## shawn_

Water temps are almost right , and the bait is showing up already. Bring on fishing season Or 2 more snow storms either one works for me.


----------



## Mike_C

LAB INC said:


> Yes we did, that was nice would like to get another one.


What's your trade? Landscaping? An inch or two of snow in March is fine, a storm like that is a huge headache


----------



## Randall Ave

IF we get anything, I think it will be gone pretty quick. This last one disappeared right away.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> What's your trade? Landscaping? An inch or two of snow in March is fine, a storm like that is a huge headache


Last year we got dumped on mid March. We didn't start Cleanups until April 9th, didn't have a chance to catch my breath until after 4th of July.


----------



## Randall Ave

A lot of ifs, who knows. Well I'm off to Tractor Supply with the wife to keep the economy moving.


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> What's your trade? Landscaping? An inch or two of snow in March is fine, a storm like that is a huge headache


We own and manage commercial and residential real estate, it's a family business. The snow removal end I am partners with a good friend of mine who is a landscaper, I have a few sites along with his properties he handles.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Anyone else having a harder than usual time finding employees this season? Just under 3 weeks until I would like to start and I have no one hired.  My two guys from last year are more than likely not coming back unfortunately.


----------



## AG09

kawasaki guy said:


> Anyone else having a harder than usual time finding employees this season? Just under 3 weeks until I would like to start and I have no one hired.  My two guys from last year are more than likely not coming back unfortunately.


Yup. It's the same as the past couple years.


----------



## V_Scapes

kawasaki guy said:


> Anyone else having a harder than usual time finding employees this season? Just under 3 weeks until I would like to start and I have no one hired.  My two guys from last year are more than likely not coming back unfortunately.


Last year I went through seven guys from April to late September and finally found a good one. I needed one guy to be with me everyday to help me and I was by myself alot, needless to say I was pretty worn out by the time fall came. Good luck.


----------



## kawasaki guy

V_Scapes said:


> Last year I went through seven guys from April to late September and finally found a good one. I needed one guy to be with me everyday to help me and I was by myself alot, needless to say I was pretty worn out by the time fall came. Good luck.


Had similar luck last season myself. I need at least one competent employee with a drivers license. I have the word out everywhere, hoping for the best.


----------



## Randall Ave

I got a text from my Saturday guy at 7:45 saying he was bagging out. Help can be a pain.


----------



## Mike_C

I'm in decent shape as far as labor for the upcoming season, just looking for a few more grunts though but that's a constant battle


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> I'm in decent shape as far as labor for the upcoming season, just looking for a few more grunts though but that's a constant battle


And you hire like 100 guys ?? Cant imagine


----------



## truckie80

iceyman said:


> And you hire like 100 guys ?? Cant imagine


I only have 5 guys and even they drive me crazy sometimes. I couldn't do it


----------



## iceyman

truckie80 said:


> I only have 5 guys and even they drive me crazy sometimes. I couldn't do it


I employ 60+ high school and college kids :hammerhead:


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> And you hire like 100 guys ?? Cant imagine


Close to 90 people between full time and part time if you combine the businesses. My wife has about 20 on staff also...payroll is a 4 letter word in our household


----------



## Mike_C

2 shots at snow in March on the table not including this coming weekend....great


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> Close to 90 people between full time and part time if you combine the businesses. My wife has about 20 on staff also...payroll is a 4 letter word in our household


And I complain when it's pay day for my guys. Damn


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Close to 90 people between full time and part time if you combine the businesses. My wife has about 20 on staff also...payroll is a 4 letter word in our household


You sound like my father.. he absolutely hates payroll.. then i remind him they do bring in our cash every week lol.. my bigger festivals its mind boggling the payroll i have but you need the people to be able to put out the product in a short window


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> 2 shots at snow in March on the table not including this coming weekend....great


This weekend still had a chance than the 7th is maybe our best shot


----------



## LAB INC

Mike_C said:


> 2 shots at snow in March on the table not including this coming weekend....great


When are you seeing that.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> When are you seeing that.


March 2nd and 7th.. ive only been telling you this for a week


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> March 2nd and 7th.. ive only been telling you this for a week


And the 11th


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> March 2nd and 7th.. ive only been telling you this for a week


Deja vu? 12z euro for day 9. Print looks almost like what the euro showed 3 days ago for this friday. Lol

Latest print for friday








One for the 7th. Friday snow is included in this map.







euro is crying wolf?


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> March 2nd and 7th.. ive only been telling you this for a week


 That's right you have. I forgot about the second.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Deja vu? 12z euro for day 9. Print looks almost like what the euro showed 3 days ago for this friday. Lol
> 
> Latest print for friday
> View attachment 178645
> 
> One for the 7th. Friday snow is included in this map.
> View attachment 178646
> euro is crying wolf?


Only difference is the 7th has a way better setup than the 2nd.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> That's right you have. I forgot about the second.


:hammerhead:


----------



## J.Ricci

Ah **** even we get snow on that


----------



## djt1029

Hope we don't get any of it, was hoping to start work in 2 weeks


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Ah **** even we get snow on that


The 7th is a real threat.. this weekend has a low in the lakes before it transfer offshore but the first low robs our cold air.


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Hope we don't get any of it, was hoping to start work in 2 weeks


Same. Went and looked at a pretty big job today and maintenance contracts are being mailed this afternoon.

I haven't seen much excitement about the storm this week, just a lot of rain and wind.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Same. Went and looked at a pretty big job today and maintenance contracts are being mailed this afternoon.
> 
> I haven't seen much excitement about the storm this week, just a lot of rain and wind.


With a chance of backside snows.. colder pattern next week.. the coast could get battered this weekend


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> The 7th is a real threat.. this weekend has a low in the lakes before it transfer offshore but the first low robs our cold air.


 I hope we get hit, that would be great.


----------



## Randall Ave

If we don't get anything by say, the 15th, I'd say were are done. Just my guess.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> If we don't get anything by say, the 15th, I'd say were are done. Just my guess.


I agree with you on that.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> If we don't get anything by say, the 15th, I'd say were are done. Just my guess.


We look to have 2 chances after this weekend.. i hope 1 can connect.. even if its a foot it will melt rapidly.. i also dont have to worry about saturated lawns :terribletowel:


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> We look to have 2 chances after this weekend.. i hope 1 can connect.. even if its a foot it will melt rapidly.. i also dont have to worry about saturated lawns :terribletowel:


Snowmogeden?  Silly GFS model and further north euro model.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Test


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> Snowmogeden?  Silly GFS model and further north euro model.
> 
> View attachment 178674
> 
> 
> View attachment 178675
> 
> 
> View attachment 178673


Your going to someone over the edge with info like this.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Looking like this weekend is a bust snow-wise for all but NW, but potentially a big headache with rain/wind/flooding.

Still holding out hope for snow next week. The big one is always just 10 days away.


----------



## iceyman

k1768 said:


> Looking like this weekend is a bust snow-wise for all but NW, but potentially a big headache with rain/wind/flooding.
> 
> Still holding out hope for snow next week. The big one is always just 10 days away.


The coast could be in trouble


----------



## Mr Efficiency

New 12z euro print, for Fridays storm
Emotional rollercoaster from run to run.
Models are a mess handling this system.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> New 12z euro print, for Fridays storm
> Emotional rollercoaster from run to run.
> Models are a mess handling this system.
> View attachment 178689


Just not sure how much cold air can be brought in.. 2* can mean a huge difference


----------



## Randall Ave

It's 54', I'm taring the roof today, had a few small leaks. With all this rain coming. Figured just get it over with.


----------



## J.Ricci

52 and sunny, we're out putting in belgian block. Never a fun job but at least the weather's decent. Thursday/Friday doesn't look pretty for us here on the coast


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> 52 and sunny, we're out putting in belgian block. Never a fun job but at least the weather's decent. Thursday/Friday doesn't look pretty for us here on the coast


Never a good day for belgian block, always miserable. Money's good though


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> Never a good day for belgian block, always miserable. Money's good though


Why is it miserable? Honest question .. not in that world


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Why is it miserable? Honest question .. not in that world


I don't mind it since I don't do the labor myself anymore but when I did I hated it too. The blocks are heavy, a lot of hand digging and finger pinching...never a fun job


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> I don't mind it since I don't do the labor myself anymore


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
Ya doesnt sound like fun


----------



## V_Scapes

Is the changeover potential really that significant for Thursday night? News 12 says it's more of a threat but 12" seems like a god damn pipe dream .


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> I don't mind it since I don't do the labor myself anymore but when I did I hated it too. The blocks are heavy, a lot of hand digging and finger pinching...never a fun job


Yeah, I try to find other things to do with myself while the guys set block. Pinched my finger in between them on a job a couple years ago and it took over 13 months for my fingernail to finally grow in normal again


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> Yeah, I try to find other things to do with myself while the guys set block. Pinched my finger in between them on a job a couple years ago and it took over 13 months for my fingernail to finally grow in normal again


Pinch injuries are a special kind of pain


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Is the changeover potential really that significant for Thursday night? News 12 says it's more of a threat but 12" seems like a god damn pipe dream .


I watched a Bernie Rayno vid this morning. He thinks above rt 80, possible snow. But who knows. If we get anything, it will be like plowing mashed potatoes.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Is the changeover potential really that significant for Thursday night? News 12 says it's more of a threat but 12" seems like a god damn pipe dream .


It has potential but like i said before a matter of 2-3* will make a difference between rain and parachutes


----------



## kawasaki guy

According to weather channel, coldest temp in the next ten days is 31 degrees for a bit Sunday night. I turned on my sprinkler system while I was under the house yesterday so I did not have to go back under. :laugh: 

Thinking start landscaping the week of the 12th vs the 19th.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I watched a Bernie Rayno vid this morning. He thinks above rt 80, possible snow. But who knows. If we get anything, it will be like plowing mashed potatoes.


Epawa video this morning had a similar idea, but mostly Sussex. The winds should be more of a greater worry at this point.


----------



## Mike_C

Make sure the chainsaws are sharp, grounds already holding some moisture and with the additional rain it won’t take much to drop trees


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> Make sure the chainsaws are sharp, grounds already holding some moisture and with the additional rain it won't take much to drop trees


payuppayuppayup


----------



## iceyman

Ill just leave the nam here


----------



## V_Scapes

**** that noise


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Ill just leave the nam here
> 
> View attachment 178731


When is this for.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> **** that noise


Lol


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> When is this for.


Friday


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Ill just leave the nam here
> 
> View attachment 178731


Darn cartoons.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

LAB INC said:


> When is this for.


Tonight.

In our dreams.


----------



## Randall Ave

Will know better tomorrow afternoon. I think its just gonna be rain. But channel 12 tonight is thinken bout 6" here.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Will know better tomorrow afternoon. I think its just gonna be rain. But channel 12 tonight is thinken bout 6" here.


Its gona be alot of rain.. but as this thing sits and spins off the coast the backside will be snow.. meso models like the threat


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Its gona be alot of rain.. but as this thing sits and spins off the coast the backside will be snow.. meso models like the threat


My plan is, I'm putting both plows on, and I'm making sure the chain saws running.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Friday


 Snow Friday? I thought it was just going to be rain.


----------



## V_Scapes

Looking like 4-6 for my area. Friday looks to be a potentially dangerous day. I'm glad the rain will hold off a while tomorrow gotta get back into snow mode


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Snow Friday? I thought it was just going to be rain.


And you thought winter was over 3 weeks ago


----------



## Mr Efficiency

V_Scapes said:


> Is the changeover potential really that significant for Thursday night? News 12 says it's more of a threat but 12" seems like a god damn pipe dream .


Dynamic cooling should be prety strong to make it snow hard. Snowing during day so Pavement will be fighting back some of the accumulation, so less on pavement then grass but more on pavement higher up you go.


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> Snow Friday? I thought it was just going to be rain.


This could all just be a dream, or a nightmare


----------



## Randall Ave

Seriously, the channel 12 guys thinking this is going to stall off our coast. Pull in cold air, and the snow starts. Maby.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Iceyman, look at the long range euro day 10+. Crazy snowfall map today.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> Iceyman, look at the long range euro day 10+. Crazy snowfall map today.


So, your thinking winter is actually going to start?


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> And you thought winter was over 3 weeks ago[/QUOT
> 
> I hope your right and we get something.


----------



## iceyman

This thing sits and cranks off the coast and turns nnj to snow fri am.. by midday all nj in snow.. per lastest nam which just ran and got the jan 4 storm right when othher models failed.. all oz models come out tonite so well see who caves


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Iceyman, look at the long range euro day 10+. Crazy snowfall map today.


Kinda sick of the euro long range .. pretty tho


----------



## iceyman

Nam.. cut back from crazy totals but shows basically same storm evolution


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Nam.. cut back from crazy totals but shows basically same storm evolution
> 
> View attachment 178742


News 12 showed the same thing earlier and agreed about totals being over done.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> News 12 showed the same thing earlier and agreed about totals being over done.


The nam will always be overdone at some point but usually picks up these kind of storms for what theyre worth. If cnj is 4-6 and nnj 6+ its has the right idea.. obviously the more north u get the better chance for higher totals.. the gfs even realizes the heavy snow in the catskills but its thermal profiles are so bad that it cant pick up snow in marginal but accumulating conditions .. we should be embarrassed how bad the gfs is


----------



## iceyman

You northen guys should be ripping tmrw. Im hoping for an over performer and we can all get some action


----------



## iceyman

Nam relentless on a solid snowfall tmrw.. we shall see.. winds will be bad


----------



## V_Scapes

Downgraded to a weather advisory, went from 4-8 to 3-5.


----------



## Randall Ave

I just watched channel 12
Has us at 8-12, just the West corner of Morris county. Who knows.


----------



## V_Scapes

Everyone has their own wonderful idea as usual. Id be happy with 3-5 and can't imagine it's going to stick immediately with temps being so warm.


----------



## Randall Ave

I was in a T shirt dragging out plow #2. Just don't seem right. If nothing happens, just put them back away.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Everyone has their own wonderful idea as usual. Id be happy with 3-5 and can't imagine it's going to stick immediately with temps being so warm.


Def lose some on the start but it should be coming down hard enough once it bombs that you guys should def get a nice storm.. heavy but nice lol.. no one can really know when it will flip to snow..


----------



## djt1029

1-3 here, more concerned with flooding. We'll see what happens


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Gas up the chain saws..


----------



## iceyman

..


----------



## J.Ricci

Plows are on, saws are sharp and the grapples on my skid. We'll see what happens...looks like we won't get any accumulation here but I'm not putting plows on in pouring rain and 50mph winds


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks like iceyman made it into the new edition of PLOW I just gotThumbs Up


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Looks like iceyman made it into the new edition of PLOW I just gotThumbs Up


Please share!!!!!


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Please share!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 178764


What you think should I put my plows on? First time I have not because I feel it's not going to stick.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> What you think should I put my plows on? First time I have not because I feel it's not going to stick.


Leave em off bud..do us a favor lol


----------



## iceyman

Honestly im more worried about trees coming down at my warehouse than anything else.. i have a bunch of trailers and containers surrounded by trees


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Honestly im more worried about trees coming down at my warehouse than anything else.. i have a bunch of trailers and containers surrounded by trees


Changed the blades in the chipper today and serviced it. Should be a busy few days


----------



## Randall Ave

Raining pretty good here right now. Waiting for the wind to pick up, but you guys by the shore, your going to get a beaten from the wind, so they say.


----------



## shawn_

No wind yet here jersey shore!


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Leave em off bud..do us a favor lol


 Really? Why you don't think we will need them.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Please share!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 178764


Lol they printed a Convo on plowsite about teaching newbies how to salt and you commented.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Mr Efficiency said:


> Gas up the chain saws..


60MPH gusts here and flooding on the south end of the island they say. Chainsaws, etc gassed up and ready as ever!


----------



## V_Scapes

News12 guidance just showed snow shutting off much earlier than previously expected, hopefully that's true. Rain and wind coming in strong already, not looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## J.Ricci

Winds slowly picking up here


----------



## Petr51488

I don’t think I’ll see much of anything by me. Maybe on the grass. Headed north tomorrow to go skiing for the weekend.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> I don't think I'll see much of anything by me. Maybe on the grass. Headed north tomorrow to go skiing for the weekend.


Where ya goin


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Where ya goin


Group trip up to jiminy peak in Massachusetts


----------



## Randall Ave

Just took fido out, got sleet here.


----------



## aclawn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/969540971737354240


----------



## iceyman

People are underestimating this storm .. rush hour home will be a mess


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> People are underestimating this storm .. rush hour home will be a mess


Is it gonna snow? I Am at work


----------



## Randall Ave

Snowing here, snd it's coming down


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Is it gonna snow? I Am at work


Snowing in etown.. about 5 hours early


----------



## djt1029

Rained heavy here then snowed briefly, been back to heavy rain with some sleet mixing in on and off for a while now. Wind hasn’t cranked up yet


----------



## Petr51488

Got a slight sliver of slush here. Went out and salted a commercial account. No one knows what’s going on with the storm. Each and every weather source has something totally different. Anything from “little to no accumulation “ up to 4”.


----------



## V_Scapes

Snowing pretty heavy here with big ol flakes. Looks like alittle over an inch on the ground.


----------



## snowpushers

Change over began here around 9:00a.m. Big flakes also and coming from the west. Maybe a 1/4" of slush on pavement, going to load salter and hit my commercial accounts.


----------



## J.Ricci

Mix of everything here, no real accumulation just some slush on grass


----------



## Randall Ave

Two hours ago going up rt46, hacketstown mountain


----------



## iceyman

Another storm where we cant buy 4”.. was snowing hard and sticking earlier but rates have slowed and so has any accumulation


----------



## V_Scapes

It's still coming down pretty good here but it's slow to pile up. Watching the radar warmer air and rain starting to push into northeast part of the state.


----------



## Randall Ave

Got 6 here


----------



## djt1029

No accumulation here yet


----------



## treeguyry

Seems like an inch here, maybe a little more not going to get much sleep this weekend phones already ringing for tree work


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> No accumulation here yet
> 
> View attachment 178796


That place is really familiar, what town is that?


----------



## iceyman

Windy with solid snow.. last 3 hours saved us.. we should get a full plow in - resis . What a mess but ill take it


----------



## Randall Ave

Snow machine is on overtime here


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> That place is really familiar, what town is that?


New Milford


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> New Milford


Looks a lot like a place in River Edge my sister lived at for a while


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> Looks a lot like a place in River Edge my sister lived at for a while


They might have a sister building in River Edge, it's my girlfriend's moms place so I don't know much about it


----------



## V_Scapes

6" in town here,go the next town south and they were lucky to see 2". Crazy how elevation played a factor. My driver got stuck in my property by a tree down and two shovelers didn't show up. Is it spring yet?


----------



## Randall Ave

My guess is we got ten inches here.


----------



## Petr51488

Nothing here. Not even on the grass. Drove up north through Mahwah on 17 and was sticking up there pretty good.


----------



## Mike_C

Got a good snow up here, between 6-12" depending on location. I just got home but the guys will be out through the night. Tree crews are going out in the AM.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> My guess is we got ten inches here.


Nice


----------



## Randall Ave

Not much around here has power.


----------



## shawn_

A coating here along the coast , sloppy slushy coating did a salt run.


----------



## iceyman

Round 2 Wednesday


----------



## iceyman

Where lab to ***** about something


----------



## J.Ricci

Squeezed in a salt run, no accumulation but a few slick spots. Better than we usually do down here


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Squeezed in a salt run, no accumulation but a few slick spots. Better than we usually do down here


We got lucky that freehold was a freak spot with more than surrounding towns.. all our comms had to be plowed.. went to sites 15 minutes east and there was barely a coating.. weird storm


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Where lab to ***** about something


He's either busy, or got nothing and went over the edge.


----------



## Exclusive contracting

What are you hearing for Wednesday


----------



## Randall Ave

I had to go to Fairfield this afternoon, east of Denville, there's about nothen.


----------



## iceyman

Exclusive contracting said:


> What are you hearing for Wednesday


Another coastal.. should have a little more cold air to work with.. all models have the storm. Hopefully it goes to the BM and we can get a widespread 6-12


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Another coastal.. should have a little more cold air to work with.. all models have the storm. Hopefully it goes to the BM and we can get a widespread 6-12


First week of March, about time the snow starts.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> First week of March, about time the snow starts.


Yep unreal.. wouldve been perfect a month ago


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Where lab to ***** about something


 Haha I am hear I was sleeping we had a lot of fire calls last night. Not much snow at all we did a full salt run and a few of are far up north spots we plowed. What's next week storm looking like?


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Haha I am hear I was sleeping we had a lot of fire calls last night. Not much snow at all we did a full salt run and a few of are far up north spots we plowed. What's next week storm looking like?


Pretty good for u nnj guys .. once again it will depend on track to see what happens here in the middle


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Pretty good for u nnj guys .. once again it will depend on track to see what happens here in the middle


 I hope we can plow it would be nice. Did not get to plow much at all. Mostly rain in my town.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I hope we can plow it would be nice. Did not get to plow much at all. Mostly rain in my town.


Very weird storm .. we had 3" in freehold and barely 1" 5 miles away


----------



## shawn_

Middletown had 2" and oceanport had barely a coating 10 minute car ride ..... horrible lol


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Very weird storm .. we had 3" in freehold and barely 1" 5 miles away


 Most of are stops had nothing just a salt event. We do have to stops that are up north far and there was a lot of snow. I was kind of disappointed as usual, I Hope Wednesday turns out it's looking a little colder.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

I survived that Nasty snow storm. Got 8-10" here. 
If you went off the edge of a driveway you sunk bug time. 

I Had lost power yesterday afternoon and was prepaired with the gen.

Had to use the chain saw once and pushed three large pine trees to side on diffrent accounts blocking the driveways.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Most of are stops had nothing just a salt event. We do have to stops that are up north far and there was a lot of snow. I was kind of disappointed as usual, I Hope Wednesday turns out it's looking a little colder.


Lol


----------



## Mike_C

Long night of machine work in progress, back to tree work tomorrow. Figure's it will start snowing now that it's time to start spring work


----------



## Randall Ave

Crap, still no power here


----------



## iceyman

Kinda glad we only got 2”


----------



## Randall Ave

Power just came on. So, another storm Wednesday?


----------



## V_Scapes

A snowey start to March was forecasted right? 
Nighttime temps look cold Wednesday through Friday.


----------



## Mike_C

We'll be busy until Wednesday's storm, ended up with more snow than I originally realized close to 18" in some places. Haven't had this much tree damage in a long time


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Power just came on. So, another storm Wednesday?


All models have a good storm.. just depends on placement .. euro gets coast and li and gfs closer to coast and gives I95 north good snow.. and most should fall at night which shoukd help accumulations


----------



## Randall Ave

What kills me is finding help. The town called me out last minute, I couldn't find a body for truck #2.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Crap, still no power here


Where is that?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> What kills me is finding help. The town called me out last minute, I couldn't find a body for truck #2.


Same issue, my back up driver was on vacation and main driver that his days are numbered screwed me over with excuses. From the sound of his voice he was drinking. 
Luckily a friend that hasnt plowed in many years drove one of my trucks at last min.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Who is ready for Wednesday? 
Not sure if equiptment wi hold up if this occurs then 2 feet more sunday into Monday. Tomorrow I have some welding to do. Friday night I blew a hose at 2:30 am on left angle piston and had to make run back to the shop to put a new one in. I had an extra hose and extra fluid. 30 mins of driving and 15 min to fix.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Who is ready for Wednesday?
> Not sure if equiptment wi hold up if this occurs then 2 feet more sunday into Monday. Tomorrow I have some welding to do. Friday night I blew a hose at 2:30 am on left angle piston and had to make run back to the shop to put a new one in. I had an extra hose and extra fluid. 30 mins of driving and 15 min to fix.
> View attachment 178840


One storm at a time


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> Where is that?


We have power now. I'm in Mine Hill.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> Same issue, my back up driver was on vacation and main driver that his days are numbered screwed me over with excuses. From the sound of his voice he was drinking.
> Luckily a friend that hasnt plowed in many years drove one of my trucks at last min.


I had one once, he didn't make it in. He was in the Grey Bar hotel. But he took the plow truck home.


----------



## Kevin_NJ




----------



## iceyman

k1768 said:


>


For a usually conservative nws thats very encouraging!


----------



## Kevin_NJ

iceyman said:


> For a usually conservative nws thats very encouraging!


Agreed, but the forecast discussion still sounds conservative.


----------



## iceyman

k1768 said:


> Agreed, but the forecast discussion still sounds conservative.


Cant ask for everything lol


----------



## iceyman

Its looking really good for a nice event. Tonites runs are big


----------



## Randall Ave

Broken pole, I got the darn light post in the way. Lousy picture.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Broken pole, I got the darn light post in the way. Lousy picture.
> View attachment 178841


That is a good one, Glad I wasn't driving on 46 and went to DD on RT 10 only friday eve. 
This one was on casterline rd near Zeek rd.









Had to Drive under a few like this also. Spooky


----------



## iceyman

Latest nam.. cut it in half and im happy.. less than 3!days away


----------



## V_Scapes

Seems like Wednesday is gonna be similar to Friday


----------



## Randall Ave

Weld em up, fill em up, and have at it If it stays like this, I'm gonna have to reserect truck #3.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Latest nam.. cut it in half and im happy.. less than 3!days away
> 
> View attachment 178859


Close up. 
I am wishing now that we the pushed the cement snow piles back . Stuff is freezing solid now.


----------



## V_Scapes

Why bother posting these rediculous snow maps when everyone knows it's model nonsense?


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Why bother posting these rediculous snow maps when everyone knows it's model nonsense?


Solid storm is brewing. I would say 6-12 nj wide


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> Solid storm is brewing. I would say 6-12 nj wide


With spots that get more


----------



## to_buy

lowred:lowblue::dancing:
lets hope


----------



## Kevin_NJ




----------



## iceyman

Trend has been west today whih means the coast is toast for snow.. but it can and will tick back east and all of nj is gona be crushed(i hope)


----------



## J.Ricci

Probably my fault I made peace with getting a few inches and starting cleanups on March 19th instead of a week from today, so now I probably won't get jack here.


----------



## Mike_C

I don't know if I'd say crushed but I think a solid 3-6 / 6-12 storm is coming our way for most of the state, other than Kawasaki. You're in a different world down there


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Probably my fault I made peace with getting a few inches and starting cleanups on March 19th instead of a week from today, so now I probably won't get jack here.


Might as well snow here, plenty on the ground anyway might as well make some money before we start cleanups, probably in April again unfortunately.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Might as well snow here, plenty on the ground anyway might as well make some money before we start cleanups, probably in April again unfortunately.


And the ground is pure mud. Hopefully we get this storm and the weekend one out of the way and we get lots of sun and warmth to dry everything out.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

V_Scapes said:


> Why bother posting these rediculous snow maps when everyone knows it's model nonsense?


They are not nonsense, the snowfall model prints are based on 10 to 1 ratios as a guide, 1" water =10" snow. They are a tool to figure out how much snow will fall in certain areas based on temps at surface and above. 
Many will see less than 10 to 1 ratio, more like four or five to one ratios during the day but higher up higher ratios.

This coming storm Wed looks it will dump more snow then last system in higher elevations. Last system it rained for the first 12 hours. If that was snow most people in N NJ would of lost power.

Sharpen up the chain saws and get more fuel for the generators again, the cement is a common..

Btw NWS fcast suck.

Still snowing at 60 and run only goes to 60 hours, use your imagination how much more snow in the next 3- 6 hours will be added to this map when it is dark out.


----------



## snowpushers

Found this little problem early this morning. Boss 8'-0" plow, the horizontal tube that the piston that raises the plow broke ??? How? no idea, going to run to my welder to get it repaired! I own five Boss plows for the past fifteen years and this is the first problem I've had that actually some part of the metal/ frame has broken! Keep an eye out on your equipment! This would have not been fun if I where connecting up the plow tomorrow night!!!


----------



## iceyman

snowpushers said:


> Found this little problem early this morning. Boss 8'-0" plow, the horizontal tube that the piston that raises the plow broke ??? How? no idea, going to run to my welder to get it repaired! I own five Boss plows for the past fifteen years and this is the first problem I've had that actually some part of the metal/ frame has broken! Keep an eye out on your equipment! This would have not been fun if I where connecting up the plow tomorrow night!!!
> 
> View attachment 178870


At least its clean


----------



## iceyman

https://content.invisioncic.com/r27...j_12.png.863a9cedf31808eeb41e981555dbdc5b.png

Euro kucherA


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> https://content.invisioncic.com/r27...j_12.png.863a9cedf31808eeb41e981555dbdc5b.png
> 
> Euro kucherA


----------



## Mike_C

Mr Efficiency said:


> They are not nonsense, the snowfall model prints are based on 10 to 1 ratios as a guide, 1" water =10" snow. They are a tool to figure out how much snow will fall in certain areas based on temps at surface and above.
> Many will see less than 10 to 1 ratio, more like four or five to one ratios during the day but higher up higher ratios.
> 
> This coming storm Wed looks it will dump more snow then last system in higher elevations. Last system it rained for the first 12 hours. If that was snow most people in N NJ would of lost power.
> 
> Sharpen up the chain saws and get more fuel for the generators again, the cement is a common..
> 
> Btw NWS fcast suck.
> 
> Still snowing at 60 and run only goes to 60 hours, use your imagination how much more snow in the next 3- 6 hours will be added to this map when it is dark out.
> ]


He's got a point though the models are almost always overblown. We'll get a good storm, that's all but a definite but let's pull the reigns a little and take the models for what they are


----------



## iceyman

At least with this storm every model shows our area getting a storm.. its a matter of where the low travels


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Many/most of these images do not factor in mix or melting. 
Last week perfect example. My area it snowed all day, probably got 4"+ of snow had it not melted on contact. Instead we had wet blacktop and maybe an inch of slush on colder surfaces.


----------



## iceyman

k1768 said:


> Many/most of these images do not factor in mix or melting.
> Last week perfect example. My area it snowed all day, probably got 4"+ of snow had it not melted on contact. Instead we had wet blacktop and maybe an inch of slush on colder surfaces.


Completely different evolution of a storm this time.. first of all its gona snow later in the day into night. Second its not gona be 35*..


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Weds NWS forecasting for high of 38 in Monmouth, so there will still be some rain/mix. 
Sure, if the bulk of precip falls overnight it will be more snow and less melting. I don't think the timing is a lock yet. Just about every storm we've had this season the start time has not been accurately predicted.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Latest snowfall map from Nynjpaweather.
Looks a little over done for lowest elevations. 
https://nynjpaweather.com/public/20...o-bring-more-snow-winds-and-coastal-flooding/


----------



## Mr Efficiency

snowpushers said:


> Found this little problem early this morning. Boss 8'-0" plow, the horizontal tube that the piston that raises the plow broke ??? How? no idea, going to run to my welder to get it repaired! I own five Boss plows for the past fifteen years and this is the first problem I've had that actually some part of the metal/ frame has broken! Keep an eye out on your equipment! This would have not been fun if I where connecting up the plow tomorrow night!!!
> 
> View attachment 178870


I have a few spots to weld tomorrow on two plows. And put on a new cutting edge.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Latest NWS map. 








I dont buy it for low elevations.

All have fun and be safe Wednesday into Thursday.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> Latest NWS map.
> View attachment 178880
> 
> I dont buy it for low elevations.
> 
> All have fun and be safe Wednesday into Thursday.


Well I think we will be doing something tomorrow night, I'm not fully straightened out from the last one.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Well I think we will be doing something tomorrow night, I'm not fully straightened out from the last one.


Same here, I drove past that poll on 46 you took that pict of and see they put the top back on with a Band-Aid.:hammerhead:

Wonder if it will hold up under heavy wet snow. Was a bit on an angle.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Latest NWS map.
> View attachment 178880
> 
> I dont buy it for low elevations.
> 
> All have fun and be safe Wednesday into Thursday.


Low elevations?


----------



## HeatMiser

At this rate we'll be delivering oil until April like last year


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Well I think we will be doing something tomorrow night, I'm not fully straightened out from the last one.


I hear ya I didn't sleep for over 36 hours since the timing was bad....and I don't nap very well.


----------



## Randall Ave

Weather channel showing 8-12. I'm kinda surprised, they usually don't put up totals that soon.


----------



## treeguyry

Running on fumes here with a lot more work on the schedule, hope this storm keeps things rolling for us


----------



## Randall Ave

Channel 7 showed 9-12 with heavy winds, again. We still have people here with no power.


----------



## iceyman

the euro was pretty last night .. up and doen jersey 12+.. short range models have mommouth as the line for bigger totals.. sure hope that line sets up in-between us and ocean co.


----------



## crazyboy

Looks like its going to be all rain her in Ocean County, and I think I might be ok with it.


----------



## iceyman

crazyboy said:


> Looks like its going to be all rain her in Ocean County, and I think I might be ok with it.


Im the battlezone.. on edge of 2" and 8".. need a 25 move easy with the low and we are golden. 6" is would be perfect.. 10" would be glorious


----------



## Mike_C

Potential of a lot of extra money to be made with this storm for anyone with municipal connections, lot of St Patrick’s parades this weekend and work for skidsteers clearing routes.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Potential of a lot of extra money to be made with this storm for anyone with municipal connections, lot of St Patrick's parades this weekend and work for skidsteers clearing routes.


And yet another storm on the board for Sunday


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> And yet another storm on the board for Sunday


Just hoping i dont get stuck with 2" of slush here. Need models to take back the 25 miles or so they went nw over night


----------



## UniqueTouch

I think weather fools on tv amped us up for nothing. Hope I'm wrong but not looking good


----------



## Petr51488

Again- idk why they put out a final call out 12 hours before the snow actually starts and things set up. These snow totals are all over the board


----------



## V_Scapes

Maybe we'll get lucky and it'll wobble OTS like that storm a few years ago and well get 3".

Lee Goldberg just said he's ready to take the weekend storm off the board.


----------



## aclawn

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/971155947254149121


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> I think weather fools on tv amped us up for nothing. Hope I'm wrong but not looking good


Literally so close to the shore getting ccb action.. extremely tough forecast. Models have trended unfavorably in the last 24 hours


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Maybe we'll get lucky and it'll wobble OTS like that storm a few years ago and well get 3".
> 
> Lee Goldberg just said he's ready to take the weekend storm off the board.


Is that the storm that was on the board for Monday or another one?

Seems like 6-12 here is the consensus. Guess we're getting at least an extra week off before spring


----------



## J.Ricci

Inch or two at best down here from what I see. Hope it stays that way, cleanups on tap for early next week


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Is that the storm that was on the board for Monday or another one?
> 
> Seems like 6-12 here is the consensus. Guess we're getting at least an extra week off before spring


It might've been a Monday can't remember. I just remember being ecstatic that by 11pm there was only an inch or two down.

6-12 would be a dream compared to some numbers I'm seeing. If we get over a foot my spring cleanups will be pushed back way more than a week.


----------



## UniqueTouch

hopefully we'll get a couple plow able inches. It was a nightmare pulling the plows out. I had them buried for the season.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> It might've been a Monday can't remember. I just remember being ecstatic that by 11pm there was only an inch or two down.
> 
> 6-12 would be a dream compared to some numbers I'm seeing. If we get over a foot my spring cleanups will be pushed back way more than a week.


I meant the one Lee Goldberg was talking about taking off the board. I'm in eastern Bergen, looks like we're _just_ missing the worst of this one thats heading up your way. Even so I know it's wishful thinking to have any hope of getting out on the 19th


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Got the welding done on the one western plow,









I changed a cutting edge, 









and some fluids .
When I was at west chester getting the cutting edge, a spsnish(J &P landscaping? Had it in back window of his Toyota pickup ) guy with a brand new 10' trailer and an older western plow on it parked blocking many trucks in out in front of the door, Idiot. Then an older guy with a real nice older 87 ish restored pick up with a myers plow frame backed up and clipped the trailer on his real nice running board and passenger quarter pannel. 
He Crushed the light holder on that new trailer with paper tag on the fender. .When I was there tree king bought the last dozen 10 foot cutting edges.

Last time I changes the the edge I put never seize on the bolts and they all came right off. I had forgotten I did that and what a joy it was changing that edge. In past I had to use the torch to heat them uo or cut off.
All be safe tomorrow.
lowblue:lowred:


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> I meant the one Lee Goldberg was talking about taking off the board. I'm in eastern Bergen, looks like we're _just_ missing the worst of this one thats heading up your way. Even so I know it's wishful thinking to have any hope of getting out on the 19th


Lucky you


----------



## truckie80

Ran around getting everything ready today, trucks are loaded up we'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> I meant the one Lee Goldberg was talking about taking off the board. I'm in eastern Bergen, looks like we're _just_ missing the worst of this one thats heading up your way. Even so I know it's wishful thinking to have any hope of getting out on the 19th


Right on the border here too...hoping for the low end. Last season was awful don't want a repeat of starting in April


----------



## crazyboy

No blades mounted, no bagged material loaded. Will probably snow now.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

NAM shifted East


----------



## LAB INC

k1768 said:


> NAM shifted East


 Is that good or bad?


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Right on the border here too...hoping for the low end. Last season was awful don't want a repeat of starting in April


Seriously. I hate starting work in April


----------



## Kevin_NJ

LAB INC said:


> Is that good or bad?


If it verifies, it's good for Monmouth & Ocean. Don't know that it will matter too much for you Northern guys. 
Only 1 run, but it being this close to go time is a decent sign.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Latest nam runs.


----------



## V_Scapes

Flurrying here already


----------



## Mike_C

First shift's coming in at 4AM


----------



## iceyman

Snowing here.. wwa for 1-3 with possible 5.. i think thats gona bust terribly low.. u nnj guys are prime


----------



## djt1029

Started a while ago here, not sticking yet


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm in the township pool for 14 inches. What sucks is you can't sleep on nights like this. Snowing here now.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> I'm in the township pool for 14 inches. What sucks is you can't sleep on nights like this. Snowing here now.


I have same issue, I did get some sleep and woke up to no power, it is pack on now.
Pushing 1" here already. Some slush/ light covering on pavement down the hill from you. Must be all covered up the hill by you being at 900'


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I'm in the township pool for 14 inches. What sucks is you can't sleep on nights like this. Snowing here now.


Lol kid on christmas morning.. amazing final output by models.. widespread 10+.. this afternoon is gona get wild for anyone who went to work


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> I have same issue, I did get some sleep and woke up to no power, it is pack on now.
> Pushing 1" here already. Some slush/ light covering on pavement down the hill from you. Must be all covered up the hill by you being at 900'


Not much right know, they salted the crap out of the roads.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Not much right know, they salted the crap out of the roads.


When haven't they salted the crap out of the roads.  I was talking about non treated pavement. 
Radar lightning up now, starting to come down good. Trees are like magnets for this snow.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Not much right know, they salted the crap out of the roads.


NWS has 17-22" for today into tonight for our area.*trucewhiteflag*


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> NWS has 17-22" for today into tonight for our area.*trucewhiteflag*


Well the snow machine is going to have to kick into overdrive, not much happening here right now.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Mr Efficiency said:


> NWS has 17-22" for today into tonight for our area.*trucewhiteflag*


14-22" 17 was a typo


----------



## UniqueTouch

Okay guys what are you thinking is going to happen? feels warm out there to me. Any Monmouth county guys with some thoughts?


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Okay guys what are you thinking is going to happen? feels warm out there to me. Any Monmouth county guys with some thoughts?


Once it cranks the 1-2" + an hour rates will cool down the column.. its gona blitz hard.. the inmediate coast might mix longer


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> Once it cranks the 1-2" + an hour rates will cool down the column.. its gona blitz hard.. the inmediate coast might mix longer


I said 8-12 for freehold


----------



## UniqueTouch

thank you brother


----------



## V_Scapes

My buddy works for the dpw here and said it's still not sticking to the roads and only flurrying at the moment. News12 said storm progression looks faster and looks like it'll end sooner.


----------



## djt1029

Faster progression's a good thing. Nothing much sticking here, surface temps around 36 last I checked


----------



## truckie80

I expected a few inches before the bulk of the storm came in, just starting to finally coat over now on grass


----------



## crazyboy

Roads are a sloppy mess here. Water and then a sheet of hail, crashes everywhere. Have a crew loading up salt and going to evaluate everywhere thats open.


----------



## Mike_C

It's stacking up, looking forward to this shutting off


----------



## Petr51488

I’ve been watching the weather channel go from 6-12, 12-16, and now 5-8. I hope it stays around 5-8. Accuweather has been holding steady all morning around 9”


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey mike where in jersey are you? I'm interested to know how much is in Holmdel or Freehold at the moment.


----------



## Petr51488

A


Petr51488 said:


> I've been watching the weather channel go from 6-12, 12-16, and now 5-8. I hope it stays around 5-8. Accuweather has been holding steady all morning around 9"


And now 3-5 lol I'd rather have this flip flopping than having someone put out a final call 12 hours ago and stick to it.


----------



## UniqueTouch

lol ya. I knew when they were saying 3 days ago blah blah blah here we go again. I guess they do it for ratings lol try and keep ya glued to the weather channel haha which they succeeded


----------



## Petr51488

I’m talking about more of the social media outlets. They very rarely change it or admit they were wrong DURING a storm. It makes no sense. Things change from hour to hour . I’d rather get the truth during the storm which they lack severely


----------



## Mike_C

Petr51488 said:


> I've been watching the weather channel go from 6-12, 12-16, and now 5-8. I hope it stays around 5-8. Accuweather has been holding steady all morning around 9"


The best thing about TWC is that they'll tweak totals during storm and their radar's solid



UniqueTouch said:


> Hey mike where in jersey are you? I'm interested to know how much is in Holmdel or Freehold at the moment.


I'm based in Sussex County, not sure what's going on down there


----------



## J.Ricci

Loudest thunder snow I've ever heard here, scraped the lots already once. Cleanups look like they'll be pushed back here too but it is what it is...heard Monday's storm could be moving back onto the table too


----------



## djt1029

Been dumping snow on and off but as of 4:45 we're under 2" on pavement


----------



## kawasaki guy

Less than an inch of slush my way according to my employee. I am in Costa Rica. He is going to salt condos soon.

Back to start on landscaping work next week.


----------



## Petr51488

Have about 3-4” on the pavement


----------



## iceyman

Weak totals here cuz of slush early but holy crap.. heavy as hell.. also damage.. my brothers car


----------



## V_Scapes

Worst storm I've ever worked. I think my mom has close to 20". Sitting in traffic right now with a downed tree. Ringwood is a disaster area. Got alot of work ahead of us but should be shutting off very shortly. Be safe everyone.


----------



## Petr51488

I hope it ends quickly. The radar looks like it’s still going to snow here in the north east for a few more hours. I need to start soon.


----------



## treeguyry

Heavy as hell out here, luckily we're pretty low end on the totals


----------



## V_Scapes

Sorry 28 in higher elevation of Ringwood. Insane


----------



## Mike_C

Petr51488 said:


> I hope it ends quickly. The radar looks like it's still going to snow here in the north east for a few more hours. I need to start soon.


You should be in good shape in an hour or two, pretty much tapered off here and coming your way



V_Scapes said:


> Sorry 28 in higher elevation of Ringwood. Insane


Damn. We're pushing 20 in some locations here but not like that.


----------



## S_Marino87

So glad I don't have any shoveling on my route, this **** is heavy


----------



## Randall Ave

About 20 inches here.


----------



## truckie80

Finished the route and hit a diner, time to get some sleep. Glad I switched to a night tour tomorrow that took forever


----------



## Mike_C

Not fun out here


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Not fun out here


Not at all I've never seen snow like this roads are a mess. There's driveways I haven't even touched yet.


----------



## Randall Ave

I was plowing the dinner last night, lady walks up, hi honey, you plow snow? Only thing on my mind was just go away.


----------



## iceyman

Cant imagine hat heavy crap with 28”.. i think ee measured 6” but if had the weight of 16


----------



## S_Marino87

Just finally finished up about an hour ago, roads are still ****ty


----------



## Kevin_NJ

7 or 8 hours in the truck? Not bad, mostly chased around 2-4" of slush. Dodged a huge bullet.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

That


iceyman said:


> Weak totals here cuz of slush early but holy crap.. heavy as hell.. also damage.. my brothers car
> 
> View attachment 178977


That's gotta hurt.


----------



## djt1029

Got a little over 6" with an inch of rain on top of it, trees and power lines down everywhere.


----------



## S_Marino87

http://wyckoff.dailyvoice.com/polic...er-live-downed-wire-in-franklin-lakes/734009/

I'll never understand why people go around barricades. Saw this while finishing up this morning, had a feeling thats what happened. I almost found a downed line that wasn't blocked off last night with my plow but saw it in time. Be safe out there guys


----------



## Mike_C

We have eveywhere open but won't be completely done until tonight...just in time for stacking and hauling. We'll be busy at least until Sunday and I probably won't be done with trees until Easter



S_Marino87 said:


> http://wyckoff.dailyvoice.com/polic...er-live-downed-wire-in-franklin-lakes/734009/
> 
> I'll never understand why people go around barricades. Saw this while finishing up this morning, had a feeling thats what happened. I almost found a downed line that wasn't blocked off last night with my plow but saw it in time. Be safe out there guys


He's special. Or at least was. Can't stand people like that


----------



## Randall Ave

My opinion for that storm, they should have had state of emergency that barred traffic.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> We have eveywhere open but won't be completely done until tonight...just in time for stacking and hauling. We'll be busy at least until Sunday and I probably won't be done with trees until Easter
> 
> He's special. Or at least was. Can't stand people like that


Youll be done right in time for the next storm!


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I was plowing the dinner last night, lady walks up, hi honey, you plow snow? Only thing on my mind was just go away.


Or when you see customers first thing in the morning.."pull an all nighter?"

Finally just wrapped up not long ago and had dinner, 26 hours in book and many more than that without sleep. I'd be happy if I never see another flake for two years.


----------



## Randall Ave

I was in the seat for 15 hrs. Got yelled at. Municipal work plowing roads, no one likes you.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I was in the seat for 15 hrs. Got yelled at. Municipal work plowing roads, no one likes you.


But ***** when roads arent clear


----------



## iceyman

Our dpw mechanic. Great guy









Put that on our fb residents page


----------



## Randall Ave

We had a storm like this year's ago. A car was parked on s narrow road. Took him two days to dig it out. Got pictures somewhere.


----------



## Mike_C

What an absolute ***** this one turned out to be. Still have guys out, tonight’s going to be a long one. Lot of money to be made but one of my drivers backed his personal truck into my main spray truck, had another truck take pretty heavy damage from a tree branch, blew a line in one of my s205s and cracked the crossbar on another skids plow. Also had my mechanic on site fixing one of my loafers for a few hours.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> What an absolute ***** this one turned out to be. Still have guys out, tonight's going to be a long one. Lot of money to be made but one of my drivers backed his personal truck into my main spray truck, had another truck take pretty heavy damage from a tree branch, blew a line in one of my s205s and cracked the crossbar on another skids plow. Also had my mechanic on site fixing one of my loafers for a few hours.


Well I slid into my service truck with a customer's big moving truck. Blew the glass out of the passenger door. It happens. I would make a lap on a road, come back to a tree down.


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> What an absolute ***** this one turned out to be. Still have guys out, tonight's going to be a long one. Lot of money to be made but one of my drivers backed his personal truck into my main spray truck, had another truck take pretty heavy damage from a tree branch, blew a line in one of my s205s and cracked the crossbar on another skids plow. Also had my mechanic on site fixing one of my *loafers* for a few hours.


Damn that's a rough storm. Good thing your mechanic doubles as a cobbler


----------



## shawn_

My account in Oceanport had 3-4" my accounts up in Newark area had 10-12"+


----------



## Randall Ave

The next one may be south of us? Per the local weather.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> The next one may be south of us? Per the local weather.


Long way to go .. but at moment its a snj special.. per gfs


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> Damn that's a rough storm. Good thing your mechanic doubles as a cobbler


:laugh:Jack of all trades


----------



## sota

That was... insane.

Couldn't do half my list last night/this morning due to all the trees and wires down, abandoned cars everywhere; 14 hours in the seat.
Out again this afternoon and got half of the unfinished half; another 5 hours in the seat.
There's still a couple residentials that can't be done simply because the towns haven't plowed some of the roads at all.
Still so many impassible roads. I was beyond the limit of what the jeep+plow was capable of doing really, and got stuck a couple times.
We sort of got caught with out pants down with this storm, but it hit so hard and so fast, and it was so heavy and wet, that i'm not sure what we really could have done. The money will be nice though, but man I hurt all over.

On a bright note, I'm going to see if I can't score some free firewood again. Last time was Hurricane Sandy.


----------



## V_Scapes

sota said:


> That was... insane.
> 
> Couldn't do half my list last night/this morning due to all the trees and wires down, abandoned cars everywhere; 14 hours in the seat.
> Out again this afternoon and got half of the unfinished half; another 5 hours in the seat.
> There's still a couple residentials that can't be done simply because the towns haven't plowed some of the roads at all.
> Still so many impassible roads. I was beyond the limit of what the jeep+plow was capable of doing really, and got stuck a couple times.
> We sort of got caught with out pants down with this storm, but it hit so hard and so fast, and it was so heavy and wet, that i'm not sure what we really could have done. The money will be nice though, but man I hurt all over.
> 
> On a bright note, I'm going to see if I can't score some free firewood again. Last time was Hurricane Sandy.


I can agree with that. I know I let a couple people down but we're only human. I tried to get to a couple resis a couple times and it wasn't worth getting stuck. They still don't understand it. Makes me wonder why I still do driveways.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> I can agree with that. I know I let a couple people down but we're only human. I tried to get to a couple resis a couple times and it wasn't worth getting stuck. They still don't understand it. Makes me wonder why I still do driveways.


With that much snow if the street they live on isnt plowed im not taking the chance


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> With that much snow if the street they live on isnt plowed im not taking the chance


Absolutely not, especially with 2 tons of salt in the back. still have one to do tomorrow. I honestly believe my town was the jackpot for the storm but hasn't been properly reported. School was closed two days and delayed tomorrow, ice patrol for me in the morning then alittle odds and ends cleanup.


----------



## iceyman

Gfs continues with a big storm for monday.. has come north of earlier runs.. this time period has been highlighted for roughly a month signaling a big storm.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

I survived this Hell of a storm so far. Wiper motor transmission gearbox blew the up gear yesterday afternoon in my main plow truck, down gear was still good. I was able to tie a string to wiper and had a ripcord into the cap to make them work enough to get by.









20 hrs straight in the truck.
I only did a few walks, and there is no way I can do many with the blowers along the road.


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Gfs continues with a big storm for monday.. has come north of earlier ru.. this time period has been highlighted for roughly a month signaling a big storm.


Any idea if it's the same magnitude As this past storm?

I'm considering myself lucky. We ended up with 5-6" when apparently a town over ( 10 minutes away) got over a foot and 30 minutes away gets you 2 feet.


----------



## Mike_C

Mr Efficiency said:


> I survived this Hell of a storm so far. Wiper motor transmission gearbox blew the up gear yesterday afternoon in my main plow truck, down gear was still good. I was able to tie a string to wiper and had a ripcord into the cap to make them work enough to get by.
> View attachment 179010
> 
> 
> 20 hrs straight in the truck.
> I only did a few walks, and there is no way I can do many with the blowers along the road.


******* engineering at its finest, I like it


----------



## Mr Efficiency

March 7 NWS snowfall storm totals map for plow records.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> March 7 NWS snowfall storm totals map for plow records.
> 
> View attachment 179011


Thanks


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Any idea if it's the same magnitude As this past storm?
> 
> I'm considering myself lucky. We ended up with 5-6" when apparently a town over ( 10 minutes away) got over a foot and 30 minutes away gets you 2 feet.


It can be a big one.. better cold air source so shouldn't be the complete paste we got this time


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Mr Efficiency said:


> March 7 NWS snowfall storm totals map for plow records.
> 
> View attachment 179011


NE NJ NWS storm totals also from NWS NY.
https://forecast.weather.gov/produc...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1&highlight=off


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> What an absolute ***** this one turned out to be. Still have guys out, tonight's going to be a long one. Lot of money to be made but one of my drivers backed his personal truck into my main spray truck, had another truck take pretty heavy damage from a tree branch, blew a line in one of my s205s and cracked the crossbar on another skids plow. Also had my mechanic on site fixing one of my loafers for a few hours.


Ouch. The spray box truck? If so, ouch even more


----------



## Mr Efficiency

0z GFS still printing snow for Monday. 12z euro had not much
Yesterdays storm the euro was out to sea till it got close. 
So chances the GFS are more right then the euro.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> 0z GFS still printing snow for Monday. 12z euro had not much
> Yesterdays storm the euro was out to sea till it got close.
> So chances the GFS are more right then the euro.
> 
> View attachment 179013


The gfs is so horrid with the thermal profiles. All we look for is the pieces coming together to make our storm


----------



## Petr51488

I’m wondering how you guys deal with just the phone calls alone on such a massive storm. I have all residentials and when it’s as big of a storm as what you got (20”+) everyone goes into full panic mode. I get phone calls of “you’re coming right ?” No- I decided to sit this storm out even though I’ve done 8 other storms this year. And also “when do you think you’ll be here- I need to go to work etc” I find myself on the phone more than getting the houses done. It Drives me up a wall.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Petr51488 said:


> I'm wondering how you guys deal with just the phone calls alone on such a massive storm. I have all residentials and when it's as big of a storm as what you got (20"+) everyone goes into full panic mode. I get phone calls of "you're coming right ?" No- I decided to sit this storm out even though I've done 8 other storms this year. And also "when do you think you'll be here- I need to go to work etc" I find myself on the phone more than getting the houses done. It Drives me up a wall.


Every snow storm I place a new mesg on my voice mail about the storm, when plowing will be done and to please dont leave msgs and tex msg to a cell phone # if only very important since we are working on removing the snow.
It helps calm the nerves of The Nervous Nellie's


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Ouch. The spray box truck? If so, ouch even more


Yeah...already at the body shop. Not looking forward to that bill



Petr51488 said:


> I'm wondering how you guys deal with just the phone calls alone on such a massive storm. I have all residentials and when it's as big of a storm as what you got (20"+) everyone goes into full panic mode. I get phone calls of "you're coming right ?" No- I decided to sit this storm out even though I've done 8 other storms this year. And also "when do you think you'll be here- I need to go to work etc" I find myself on the phone more than getting the houses done. It Drives me up a wall.


Phone's ringing off the hook for commercial and municipal work too here, lot of guys couldn't keep up with this one. Even though I don't do residential anymore the calls are flooding in there too reminding me exactly why I don't do it. People I don't know from Adam who are shocked when I'm not interested in doing their driveway. My favorite line so far - "You could've made a hundred bucks for 10 minutes of work" if only they saw the bills that will be going out for this one next week they'd see why I laughed and hung up.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> I'm wondering how you guys deal with just the phone calls alone on such a massive storm. I have all residentials and when it's as big of a storm as what you got (20"+) everyone goes into full panic mode. I get phone calls of "you're coming right ?" No- I decided to sit this storm out even though I've done 8 other storms this year. And also "when do you think you'll be here- I need to go to work etc" I find myself on the phone more than getting the houses done. It Drives me up a wall.


Bluetooth headset


----------



## UniqueTouch

Petr51488 said:


> I'm wondering how you guys deal with just the phone calls alone on such a massive storm. I have all residentials and when it's as big of a storm as what you got (20"+) everyone goes into full panic mode. I get phone calls of "you're coming right ?" No- I decided to sit this storm out even though I've done 8 other storms this year. And also "when do you think you'll be here- I need to go to work etc" I find myself on the phone more than getting the houses done. It Drives me up a wall.


Isnt that the truth. or you get some one who calls whos new but another customer you've had for years recommend you to them and you tell them we will be there but if you are not in a hurry to get out it wont be for until tonite and they say oh no problem at all. let me know if you need to use the bathroom or need coffee and I mean that blah blah blah, and then you and two other trucks drive there an hour out there because of the storm and the driveway is done and you never get a call or a text telling you that. That happened to me last storm in early jan and I called the woman back and said not for nothing but it I and 2 other trucks drove out here from where we were which we could have stayed and made a killing because everyone and their brother was stopping us but I had to turn them down to keep my commitments. I said if the roles were reversed you would be furious and be posting negative things all over online. I was so pissed because it was about an 1 - 2 hour turn around time before I could get back to where I had to be but I gave someone my word so I kept it but people don't care. They're selfish and most no offense don't know what it is like to really have to work for a living


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Isnt that the truth. or you get some one who calls whos new but another customer you've had for years recommend you to them and you tell them we will be there but if you are not in a hurry to get out it wont be for until tonite and they say oh no problem at all. let me know if you need to use the bathroom or need coffee and I mean that blah blah blah, and then you and two other trucks drive there an hour out there because of the storm and the driveway is done and you never get a call or a text telling you that. That happened to me last storm in early jan and I called the woman back and said not for nothing but it I and 2 other trucks drove out here from where we were which we could have stayed and made a killing because everyone and their brother was stopping us but I had to turn them down to keep my commitments. I said if the roles were reversed you would be furious and be posting negative things all over online. I was so pissed because it was about an 1 - 2 hour turn around time before I could get back to where I had to be but I gave someone my word so I kept it but people don't care. They're selfish and most no offense don't know what it is like to really have to work for a living


People dont give a f.. thats too long to travel tho for 1 person


----------



## truckie80

Petr51488 said:


> I'm wondering how you guys deal with just the phone calls alone on such a massive storm. I have all residentials and when it's as big of a storm as what you got (20"+) everyone goes into full panic mode. I get phone calls of "you're coming right ?" No- I decided to sit this storm out even though I've done 8 other storms this year. And also "when do you think you'll be here- I need to go to work etc" I find myself on the phone more than getting the houses done. It Drives me up a wall.


I set up a different voicemail every storm cuts down on the messages by a lot. Usually only get one or two in a major storm now excluding the ones for extra work.



Mike_C said:


> Yeah...already at the body shop. Not looking forward to that bill
> 
> Phone's ringing off the hook for commercial and municipal work too here, lot of guys couldn't keep up with this one. Even though I don't do residential anymore the calls are flooding in there too reminding me exactly why I don't do it. People I don't know from Adam who are shocked when I'm not interested in doing their driveway. My favorite line so far - "You could've made a hundred bucks for 10 minutes of work" if only they saw the bills that will be going out for this one next week they'd see why I laughed and hung up.


Lmao they have no idea. Some people are way too entitled


----------



## V_Scapes

Epawa just about wrote the Sunday storm off


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Seems a tad bit early to make any definitive decision.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

NWS Mt Holly: (with my emphasize)

"The models continue to show development of low pressure across the
southeast part of the country which translates northeast. *The models
are still all over the place with regards to what will eventually
happen. *It all stems from different timing of individual short waves
and how they phase across the East early next week. The 00Z NAM
shows a solution which is clearly out to sea with no impacts over
our area. The CMC shows development, but only light QPF over the
area Monday. The new EC has a much deeper low (than the previous
run), but it it is slower moving the low off to our east Tue with
few impacts (except marine impacts). The 00Z GFS still offers a
strong solution which brings the low near enough for a decent round
of rain/snow to our area. The snow will be mostly N/W areas, but the
rain/snow line challenges will be there if this were to eventually
happen. No real confid in any solution at this point. A blended
approach would put higher pops across the S/E areas Sun night
through Tue morning. This about what we have now, so some minor
adjustments were all that was done to the long term overnight."

Source:
https://forecast.weather.gov/produc...&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1&highlight=off


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Epawa just about wrote the Sunday storm off


Lol


----------



## J.Ricci

Petr51488 said:


> I'm wondering how you guys deal with just the phone calls alone on such a massive storm. I have all residentials and when it's as big of a storm as what you got (20"+) everyone goes into full panic mode. I get phone calls of "you're coming right ?" No- I decided to sit this storm out even though I've done 8 other storms this year. And also "when do you think you'll be here- I need to go to work etc" I find myself on the phone more than getting the houses done. It Drives me up a wall.


This is my last season doing any residentials, not going to miss it at all


----------



## UniqueTouch

ill take those residential lol. Hopefully they're wrong and we get one more would be lovely


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> ill take those residential lol. Hopefully they're wrong and we get one more would be lovely


We stopped taking residentials. Pita.. seriously considering a dedicated driveway truck for next year.. we could fill a route with no problem


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> ill take those residential lol. Hopefully they're wrong and we get one more would be lovely


What town u in


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> What town u in


That was a crazy storm, I think I will keep my mouth shut for a while. We just got done after three days. That storm still on the bored for the weekend?


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> That was a crazy storm, I think I will keep my mouth shut for a while. We just got done after three days. That storm still on the bored for the weekend?


U got what u asked for and i told u it was coming.. monday into Monday night very much alive.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> That was a crazy storm, I think I will keep my mouth shut for a while. We just got done after three days. That storm still on the bored for the weekend?


Also when we going to centerfolds.. neptune.. nice establishment lol


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Also when we going to centerfolds.. neptune.. nice establishment lol


 I am a man of my word let's pick a place and time for us NJ guys to meet I will buy! Your wright about the storm we did get a good one and I am happy.


----------



## shawn_

I am ready too go out nice too put a name too the faces


----------



## J.Ricci

LAB INC said:


> I am a man of my word let's pick a place and time for us NJ guys to meet I will buy! Your wright about the storm we did get a good one and I am happy.


Hell must've froze over


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Hell must've froze over


Bahahahah


----------



## iceyman

Guessing most of u guys are north so where u thinking lab. Somewhere in the middle? Im holding you to at least a drink on you.. we had to put up with alot from you this year lol


----------



## UniqueTouch

iceyman said:


> We stopped taking residentials. Pita.. seriously considering a dedicated driveway truck for next year.. we could fill a route with no problem


Ocean township , agree centerfolds is a great establishment lol


----------



## iceyman

Very close from a big storm.. need a couple changes in the energy coming together or this goes ots. Still a chance


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Very close from a big storm.. need a couple changes in the energy coming together or this goes ots. Still a chance


If we get slammed again, great. But I think the brunt of it is OTS. Just my guess


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> If we get slammed again, great. But I think the brunt of it is OTS. Just my guess


Ill take a coastal grazer that gives us 6" .. u guys dont need anymore snow lol


----------



## shawn_

6" would be a perfect way too end the season


----------



## crazyboy

6” would be nice........


----------



## iceyman

Today is a big day for the models.. i have a gut feeling we trend towards a good snowstorm. Obviously i could be totally wrong but im sticking with it.. also more chance for snow in the weeks to come unfortunately. Give me one good one tomorrow and then start spring please


----------



## UniqueTouch

One more would be great. I’d like to make myself feel better after paying what I did for plowing insurance lol, truly is ridiculous how high prices are due to dead beats trying to make a quick buck pretending to slip and fall


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Guessing most of u guys are north so where u thinking lab. Somewhere in the middle? Im holding you to at least a drink on you.. we had to put up with alot from you this year lol


 The middle would work for me. I am in 07924 but like I said you guys can pick the place. I am not going to just buy you one drink I will buy you as many as you want plus dinner. If we get this second storm Monday I will be very happy.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> If we get slammed again, great. But I think the brunt of it is OTS. Just my guess


Nam trend last 3 runs


----------



## Mike_C

At this point, why not. I'll take some more snow, we're weeks away from being able to start anyway


----------



## iceyman

Gfs 2 am tues morning


----------



## shawn_

1-2"?


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> 1-2"?


Thats radar at 2 am


----------



## Mr Efficiency

I saw the 18z 3k NAM run before, if 0z is anything like it there is a chance of 1-2 FEET of snow like last storm Wednesday.
We are in a cazy wild pattern and room to put the snow is limited.
Took me two days, Friday and 1/2 day today to do the freaking walk ways in randolph and denville. Snow is so deep especially along the road ways.
Next season I will be doing something diffrent with the acts I do walk ways for, there are not many but I am done doing them.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> I saw the 18z 3k NAM run before, if 0z is anything like it there is a chance of 1-2 FEET of snow like last storm Wednesday.
> We are in a cazy wild pattern and room to put the snow is limited.
> Took me two days, Friday and 1/2 day today to do the freaking walk ways in randolph and denville. Snow is so deep especially along the road ways.
> Next season I will be doing something diffrent with the acts I do walk ways for, there are not many but I am done doing them.


I thought it was out to sea?


----------



## UniqueTouch

Mr Efficiency said:


> I saw the 18z 3k NAM run before, if 0z is anything like it there is a chance of 1-2 FEET of snow like last storm Wednesday.
> We are in a cazy wild pattern and room to put the snow is limited.
> Took me two days, Friday and 1/2 day today to do the freaking walk ways in randolph and denville. Snow is so deep especially along the road ways.
> Next season I will be doing something diffrent with the acts I do walk ways for, there are not many but I am done doing them.


Dingo is great


----------



## J.Ricci

My dingo served me well on walks also until I upgraded to a Bobcat S70 last year. It's a little tank


----------



## shawn_

Weather NJ saying snow storm chances are increasing while main stream media is saying it's out too sea! #FakeNews


----------



## iceyman

The twitter and facebook world wrote this storm off 2 days ago.. so it must not be happening. If you followed those guys march was gona be warm and winter ended feb 20


----------



## UniqueTouch

I don’t have a dingo but borrowed one and it amazed me on what it could do. Also amazing how it can put bushes out. I am def gonna try and purchase one if I can find one that I can afford. Do they have snow blower attachments for them as well?


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> I don't have a dingo but borrowed one and it amazed me on what it could do. Also amazing how it can put bushes out. I am def gonna try and purchase one if I can find one that I can afford. Do they have snow blower attachments for them as well?


Yea like 4-5 k new


----------



## iceyman

Def gona be a close call


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Def gona be a close call


1-2" for northern NJ? Probably mostly white rain with it falling during the day.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> 1-2" for northern NJ? Probably mostly white rain with it falling during the day.


Primarily a night time storm


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> Primarily a night time storm


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> View attachment 179109


That's good right?


----------



## V_Scapes

Yet again no body knows. Prepare for 2', hope for 2".


----------



## Snow Commandor

crazyboy said:


> 6" would be nice........


I second that!


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Yet again no body knows. Prepare for 2', hope for 2".


Hey last storm u guys knew u were getting a good one.. out here were 20 miles from 0-12".. ended up with 5" but at least u guys were comfortably getting solid snow lol


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> That's good right?


unless it trends bad and snows in dc and boston and leaves us with mood flakes


----------



## iceyman

Latest hdrps


----------



## iceyman

Latest euro


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm going to make it snow. I got the hose and stuff out, going to wash the fleet.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Talk about conflicting reports


----------



## UniqueTouch

Randall your not kidding I can should get my mowers out


----------



## Snow Commandor

I'm gonna take my truck to the car wash tomorrow morning. That way I know we'll get something to plow.


----------



## iceyman

Latest run of models was wayyy east. Not good for snow.. well know tonight if the come back west or not.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Latest run of models was wayyy east. Not good for snow.. well know tonight if the come back west or not.


I think were watching this one from the fences.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Got my truck washed yesterday. Have not hooked plow back up yet and unless major changes happen overnight probably won't in the morning either.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I think were watching this one from the fences.


I have a better chance closer to the coast than you nnj guys do


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> I have a better chance closer to the coast than you nnj guys do


And by better chance i mean for a couple inches lol


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> And by better chance i mean for a couple inches lol


 What about for my town, what you thinking?


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> What about for my town, what you thinking?


At this time dont expect much


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> At this time dont expect much


 Great are you kidding me? I was hoping for one more push. Your not thinking it's looking to good.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Hey last storm u guys knew u were getting a good one.. out here were 20 miles from 0-12".. ended up with 5" but at least u guys were comfortably getting solid snow lol


Yea I knew I was getting hit good but nobody knew we were getting 24-30". I wasn't as prepared as I should have been and don't get me wrong I'm not blaming anyone but if you saw how this area faired during the event you'd understand. At this point we won't start spring work until april. Give me a salt run or two that's all I care for at this point.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Yea I knew I was getting hit good but nobody knew we were getting 24-30". I wasn't as prepared as I should have been and don't get me wrong I'm not blaming anyone but if you saw how this area faired during the event you'd understand. At this point we won't start spring work until april. Give me a salt run or two that's all I care for at this point.


I hear ya 100% .. with the trees we had come down i cant imagine what you guys are going through.. was just pointing out that ur area was basically guaranteed a storm.. just didnt show the bomb u guys got


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Great are you kidding me? I was hoping for one more push. Your not thinking it's looking to good.


Ur never happy.. its over for us with this storm at least


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Ur never happy.. its over for us with this storm at least


 I am pretty happy with the last one. You mean after this storm it's over for the year or this storm is over? I hope next year will be good, I guess time will tell.


----------



## Mike_C

Just a salt run tomorrow into Tuesday would be great, my payroll is off the charts this week could use the break


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I am pretty happy with the last one. You mean after this storm it's over for the year or this storm is over? I hope next year will be good, I guess time will tell.


I mean theirs a chance the blocking returns and we get another shot but for this one maybe a couple inches at best


----------



## J.Ricci

It'll probably snow, I'm leaving for AC tomorrow and coming home Wednesday


----------



## iceyman

Fwiw


----------



## UniqueTouch

Lol aint that the truth. I went to my sisters in DC last year after they said there is no chance of us getting any snow. Not one channel or online was saying we were getting snow and than I get a call from my brother saying its snow here and now their calling for a decent amount and I had to jump in the truck and drive back 4 hours lol actually closer to 5.5 hours it took.


----------



## UniqueTouch

if anyone has any hook ups with commercial properties needed asphalt sealing/repairs/line striping let me know. Will throw you money as well and I will sign a non compete as far as the lawns and plowing if need be


----------



## sota

Mr Efficiency said:


> I survived this Hell of a storm so far. Wiper motor transmission gearbox blew the up gear yesterday afternoon in my main plow truck, down gear was still good. I was able to tie a string to wiper and had a ripcord into the cap to make them work enough to get by.
> View attachment 179010
> 
> 
> 20 hrs straight in the truck.
> I only did a few walks, and there is no way I can do many with the blowers along the road.


note to self... add a cord set to the bag in the back... just in case.


----------



## V_Scapes

Looks like 1-3 overnight so it should stick pretty well. Going to be a walk in the park compared to Wednesday.


----------



## sota

Petr51488 said:


> I'm wondering how you guys deal with just the phone calls alone on such a massive storm. I have all residentials and when it's as big of a storm as what you got (20"+) everyone goes into full panic mode. I get phone calls of "you're coming right ?" No- I decided to sit this storm out even though I've done 8 other storms this year. And also "when do you think you'll be here- I need to go to work etc" I find myself on the phone more than getting the houses done. It Drives me up a wall.


The guy i work for, had one driveway they kept calling him about every two hours, nevermind the town didn't even bother to attempt to plow out his street until 3 days after the last flake fell. There's still so much debris out there it looks like a war zone.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Looks like 1-3 overnight so it should stick pretty well. Going to be a walk in the park compared to Wednesday.


Id be thrilled with 3" overnight


----------



## sota

Gotta be honest: I'd prefer no reason to mount the plow back up and go push. Even if it's the minimum 3" I get called out for, it's still 6+ hours to do my route, and I'm beat to hell. This last storm beat me up good, then i spent friday/saturday/sunday helping a friend run his booth at the edison train show, which we didn't get back from until 9pm last night. I didn't roll out ouf bed until 10 this morning.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

sota said:


> note to self... add a cord set to the bag in the back... just in case.


Put two strings, if electric motor of both gears go, you will need one for pasanger side to go down and one for drivers side to go up.
I installed new complete wiper assembly yesterday. It is not something that could be easily done when it is snowing unless you have a garage to be in. Took about an hour. A basic youtube install vid helped a lot watching it before.
$150 for the complete assembly


----------



## shawn_

3" would be nice , 6 inch would be perfect


----------



## Mr Efficiency

It definitely looks like tomorrow morning I will have to do some plowing or some salting here in N NJ.
1-3" looks good but may have to go again Wed morning as the wrap around dumps close to the same early wed.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

New 12z GFS. 
Little Bit more snow in spots then its previous runs.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> 3" would be nice , 6 inch would be perfect


Dont get greedy lol


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Dont get greedy lol


I am fine with a salt run but 6" would be perfect lol


----------



## Mike_C

Few inches would be even better. Not much melting yet here, good time to take a trip out to the Poconos once this one clears out


----------



## Mr Efficiency

New euro, more snow then last run.


----------



## treeguyry

Hope we get 3" would be real nice to get one last storm


----------



## HeatMiser

I'm supposed to go pick up my new truck tomorrow morning, last 2 trucks that I bought brand new all were driven home in the snow. Hope to keep that streak alive


----------



## HeatMiser

UniqueTouch said:


> if anyone has any hook ups with commercial properties needed asphalt sealing/repairs/line striping let me know. Will throw you money as well and I will sign a non compete as far as the lawns and plowing if need be


Where are you based out of?


----------



## UniqueTouch

Monmouth county but I’ll travel pretty much anywhere for commercial sealing and pretty far for large square foot driveways


----------



## sota

I'll do anything the client wants as long as it's not *TOO* illegal... and I get paid.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Soto- funny as hell


----------



## S_Marino87

J.Ricci said:


> It'll probably snow, I'm leaving for AC tomorrow and coming home Wednesday


Play a table for me. Just booked a weekend in AC in May, can't come soon enough



HeatMiser said:


> I'm supposed to go pick up my new truck tomorrow morning, last 2 trucks that I bought brand new all were driven home in the snow. Hope to keep that streak alive


What'd you get?


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> I mean theirs a chance the blocking returns and we get another shot but for this one maybe a couple inches at best


 Did you hear anything about next week? A friend of mind told me there is a snow chance.


----------



## HeatMiser

S_Marino87 said:


> Play a table for me. Just booked a weekend in AC in May, can't come soon enough
> 
> What'd you get?


Nothing exciting just a new service van to phase out my oldest one, 2018 GMC 2500 cargo van


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Did you hear anything about next week? A friend of mind told me there is a snow chance.


Theres a storm on most models.. well have to see where it goes


----------



## Petr51488

Everyone’s saying this storm is only likely to accumulate on non paved surfaces . Thoughts on this? I figure it’s snowing at night / very early morning so it should stick on pavement no?


----------



## UniqueTouch

I was just around exit 54 on the Garden State Parkway heading north and it was snowing pretty good


----------



## UniqueTouch

And now I just got off exit 100 and no snow What’s up with that


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Theres a storm on most models.. well have to see where it goes


 Good!


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Everyone's saying this storm is only likely to accumulate on non paved surfaces . Thoughts on this? I figure it's snowing at night / very early morning so it should stick on pavement no?


If it snows at night the chance is better for sticking to asphalt. I'm expecting to be scraping tomorrow morning. Then lingering snow showers tomorrow and Wednesday so hopefully some extra salt work.


----------



## J.Ricci

Raining here in AC, this is probably my last coherent thought for the night, onto tables and alcohol. What're the models saying for next weeks storm so far?


----------



## V_Scapes

Light snow here with no accumulation on pavement


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Raining here in AC, this is probably my last coherent thought for the night, onto tables and alcohol. What're the models saying for next weeks storm so far?


Anything from a bomb to rain.. way too early but it has a storm and a block.. recipe for some kind of snow storm.. but us in cnj and coast coukd be kn wrong side of rain snow line. Well watch it


----------



## sota

Petr51488 said:


> Everyone's saying this storm is only likely to accumulate on non paved surfaces . Thoughts on this? I figure it's snowing at night / very early morning so it should stick on pavement no?


Around here they salt so heavily not a single flake will survive on the pavement.


----------



## Mike_C

Not sticking to pavement but it's been snowing for a while. I'd be happy with another one next week too but then enough's enough


----------



## iceyman

If we will accumulate it will be from 3-8am ish


----------



## shawn_

I am hoping for accumulation. Seems pretty warm & my radar is showing snow over my town but it's not doing anything ..... guess I'll go take 2-3 hour nap & check it out .


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> I am hoping for accumulation. Seems pretty warm & my radar is showing snow over my town but it's not doing anything ..... guess I'll go take 2-3 hour nap & check it out .


We just started snowing. Nice size flakes


----------



## UniqueTouch

8 inches for next week Tuesday and Wednesday


----------



## shawn_

UniqueTouch said:


> 8 inches for next week Tuesday and Wednesday


Lets focus on this storm we don't wanna jinx anything


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> We just started snowing. Nice size flakes


Is it sticking by u? Red bank its sticking , my house had nothing just wet pavement . 4 miles down the road snow on all paved surfaces


----------



## Randall Ave

Top of the hill here, a few inches maybe, go to the flats, bout nothing.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Let it snow get that money fellas


----------



## to_buy

UniqueTouch said:


> Let it snow get that money fellas
> 
> View attachment 179218
> 
> 
> View attachment 179219


where is all of that snow?


----------



## iceyman

Over an inch on pavement.. going out now


----------



## Kevin_NJ

This would've been huge if it continued the track towards us instead of going back out to sea.


----------



## V_Scapes

Nothing much at all here. The hills have an inch or two. Just a salt run here had to call the guys off.


----------



## Petr51488

Same here- very spotty as to where it stuck. Didn’t call anyone in. Ran through the list by myself and called the ones who are antsy to say we aren’t coming unless they need us to.


----------



## djt1029

Out checking on lots now, got in a salt run. Next week actually shows up on TWC app which might scare it off


----------



## snowpushers

Rain/ snow mix most of the night. Finally began to stick to pavement around 4:00 a.m. Went out at 5:30 a.m. (maybe an inch), salt run on all commercials. Snow now has stopped in my area (10:30 a.m.). Going out and do some more tree work. It's going to be a long spring clean up! Properties are a mess!!!


----------



## Mike_C

Scraping about half, salting everything. Still some flurries hanging on


----------



## iceyman

Quick 4 hour loop.. ill take it


----------



## UniqueTouch

sorry your right don't wanna jinx it. I posted the wrong pics that was last storm. seems like we got the most In ocean township/wayside. I went up to exit 117 on parkway and there was nothing.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

8 1/2 hours for me today. 
Was stealing compared to Wednesday's storm. 4" here and 2-3" on untreated pavement 

Pushed back and widened many also just in case next week we get a big one. 
Ran one truck.. New wiper motor gearbox worked great


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> 8 1/2 hours for me today.
> Was stealing compared to Wednesday's storm. 4" here and 2-3" on untreated pavement
> 
> Pushed back and widened many also just in case next week we get a big one.
> Ran one truck.. New wiper motor gearbox worked great


My passenger wiper craped out.. i can still see motor moving but maybe it stripped the wiper?


----------



## Randall Ave

Is the linkage moving on that side? Ford?


----------



## Mike_C

I’ve got 5 trucks heading out to Massachusetts tonight, looks like we might be plowing back here next week too


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> I've got 5 trucks heading out to Massachusetts tonight, looks like we might be plowing back here next week too


 guessing you have contacts up there?


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Is the linkage moving on that side? Ford?


Dodge


----------



## iceyman

Its moving


----------



## Randall Ave

I think you can buy the whole thing as a module. And get a new wiper arm. Shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## duramax plow

What's the word on next tuesday??? March 20? Since today was kinda uneventful


----------



## LAB INC

duramax plow said:


> What's the word on next tuesday??? March 20? Since today was kinda uneventful


I am wondering my self the same thing. I hope we get something, today was just a salt event for us. I was hoping to push off everything but it did not happen.


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> guessing you have contacts up there?


Yeah one of the management companies I work with locally has work for us up there. Heading out shortly


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Yeah one of the management companies I work with locally has work for us up there. Heading out shortly


Is it worth it?


----------



## Petr51488

LAB INC said:


> I am wondering my self the same thing. I hope we get something, today was just a salt event for us. I was hoping to push off everything but it did not happen.


It's a week away. So much can change in a week.


----------



## LAB INC

Petr51488 said:


> It's a week away. So much can change in a week.


 I know. I hope it comes one last one.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Started on spring cleanups Monday. Wind is not helping though, looks like we will have to touch up a few places again when they are mowed.

I am pumped that I picked up my new dump trailer on Monday though.


----------



## shawn_

I


V_Scapes said:


> Is it worth it?


I am sure it's worth it if he's going.


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> I
> 
> I am sure it's worth it if he's going.


Bingo. Well worth it, logistics are just a pain but even with all the added expenses of being away from home the money's good


----------



## shawn_

Mike_C said:


> Bingo. Well worth it, logistics are just a pain but even with all the added expenses of being away from home the money's good[/QUOT
> 
> What part of Mass u going


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> Bingo. Well worth it, logistics are just a pain but even with all the added expenses of being away from home the money's good


How many guys are going up with 5 trucks? Do you bring all your own parts etc with you up or do you work with someone from there who handles that sort of thing since you're so far from home? Always wondered about that when guys travel for plowing


----------



## iceyman

S_Marino87 said:


> How many guys are going up with 5 trucks? Do you bring all your own parts etc with you up or do you work with someone from there who handles that sort of thing since you're so far from home? Always wondered about that when guys travel for plowing


For him its not that far.. if he has the work in place its a no brainer for a company his size


----------



## iceyman

If their was ever a time for the gfs to be right


----------



## truckie80

S_Marino87 said:


> How many guys are going up with 5 trucks? Do you bring all your own parts etc with you up or do you work with someone from there who handles that sort of thing since you're so far from home? Always wondered about that when guys travel for plowing


A lot of work up there right now thats for sure, bet your insurance company makes you jump through a few hoops to work there.


----------



## Mike_C

Lowell/Dracut area mainly



S_Marino87 said:


> How many guys are going up with 5 trucks? Do you bring all your own parts etc with you up or do you work with someone from there who handles that sort of thing since you're so far from home? Always wondered about that when guys travel for plowing


A dozen guys running rotating shifts between the trucks and a couple skids. In addition to the 5 plow trucks we have my service truck to run as a backup plow rig / mechanics truck. I wouldn't be comfortable traveling without my own parts and tools.



iceyman said:


> For him its not that far.. if he has the work in place its a no brainer for a company his size


About 250 miles, took around 5 hours but we're on site



truckie80 said:


> A lot of work up there right now thats for sure, bet your insurance company makes you jump through a few hoops to work there.


You know it. If it wasn't for them we would've been up here even sooner


----------



## treeguyry

How long will you guys be up there?


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> If their was ever a time for the gfs to be right
> 
> View attachment 179293


Please no.


----------



## shawn_

Hopefully the trend with these models stay consistent all week


----------



## Randall Ave

It's not even melting here.


----------



## Mike_C

treeguyry said:


> How long will you guys be up there?


Hope to finish tonight and drive back tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> My passenger wiper craped out.. i can still see motor moving but maybe it stripped the wiper?


Probably stripped out the arm teeth. I know when I took off the wiper arms with the single nut that is holding them down/on the Steel stud, I noticed the arm parts with the teeth that go on the studs was only made of aluminum. They were coroded some slso. I will be ordering one extra arm to have it one ever strips out. My truck is a GMC 3500 hd


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Snowfall map of observed snowfall amts for 3/13 storm. 
For records.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> It's not even melting here.


Just drive down the hill towards ledgewood, most melted yesterday at 750' here but wasn't melting top of the hills much by you and in Randolph.
At 12:30 there was still good cover on shady or NW drives still. Glad I did all of them and all that didnt melt off completely froze up last night and will melt dlowly till the weekend.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Dodge
> 
> View attachment 179276


It's Stripped, grey aluminum residue. Stud should be fine if steel.
New arm for my truck is $37 + $10 shipping parts geek or $50 at auto zone.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Just drive down the hill towards ledgewood, most melted yesterday at 750' here but wasn't melting top of the hills much by you and in Randolph.
> At 12:30 there was still good cover on shady or NW drives still. Glad I did all of them and all that didnt melt off completely froze up last night and will melt dlowly till the weekend.


We had 3.5" and it was gone by 3 pm yesterday


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> It's Stripped, grey aluminum residue. Stud should be fine if steel.
> New arm for my truck is $37 + $10 shipping parts geek or $50 at auto zone.


Gracious


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Please no.


Id rather 60 s and sunny but at low 40s ill take the snowstorm


----------



## iceyman

Grass cutting may start in june this year.. cold and snow chances right thru end of the month


----------



## J.Ricci

Starting cleanups tomorrow, I have a feeling we'll have to stop for a few days at some point for snow though


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Starting cleanups tomorrow, I have a feeling we'll have to stop for a few days at some point for snow though


I'm scared to see when we start. Gonna be a while


----------



## UniqueTouch

sorry guys I jinx us about snow next week


----------



## aclawn




----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> sorry guys I jinx us about snow next week


You think the models with show a storm repeatedly for 7 days straight? Not a chance.. the period is still favorable for a storm


----------



## truckie80

J.Ricci said:


> Starting cleanups tomorrow, I have a feeling we'll have to stop for a few days at some point for snow though


About a week away here unless we get that storm next week, if that happens we're screwed just like last season


----------



## UniqueTouch

ok good didn't want you guys head hunting me lol


----------



## UniqueTouch

we should started in feb 1st and got a bunch done in the mean time


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> we should started in feb 1st and got a bunch done in the mean time


Not much wouldve been accomplished with all the trees and branches that have come down. Add alot of moisture and its been a mess


----------



## djt1029

Finished up tree work and storm cleanups today, snows hanging around in backyards and anywhere thats in the shade. Would be nice to at least get a day or two of cleanups in next week but I wouldn't mind another storm


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Finished up tree work and storm cleanups today, snows hanging around in backyards and anywhere thats in the shade. Would be nice to at least get a day or two of cleanups in next week but I wouldn't mind another storm


Yea I mean we've had probably a foot melt already but everywhere is still covered here not to mention huge snow piles so might as well plow another storm (as long as it's not another 2'). Even at this rate I'm looking at another April start


----------



## UniqueTouch

Ya that’s the only reason I didn’t do any when it was warm like a lot of guys were doing. My customers are cheap enough . They cry if they had to pay for two cleanups


----------



## V_Scapes

UniqueTouch said:


> Ya that's the only reason I didn't do any when it was warm like a lot of guys were doing. My customers are cheap enough . They cry if they had to pay for two cleanups


It's also not fair for them to pay for two visits but we also cant control the weather. You have to roll with the punches and prepare for another crazy spring season.


----------



## Mike_C

Around 150 man hours, finally done. Going to finally get some sleep and head home in the morning.



V_Scapes said:


> Yea I mean we've had probably a foot melt already but everywhere is still covered here not to mention huge snow piles so might as well plow another storm (as long as it's not another 2'). Even at this rate I'm looking at another April start


Same here, might as well get another push in.

Icey - not to sound like LAB but what's the deal with early next week, still look favorable?


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Icey - not to sound like LAB but what's the deal with early next week, still look favorable?


Dealing with model fluctuations. Alot of potential but just as easy it can miss by not much. Def still on our radar. This winter doesnt want to end with the atmospheric pattern we are in so i favor snow for someone.. just hope us c nj and coast guys get more than a drenching rain


----------



## iceyman

Im gona also add that this has been our busiest thread yet dating back many years.. been fun this year with you guys and hope its not over yet(unless its 60+* then spring can start)


----------



## iceyman

Oh canada.. cmc midday next tuesday


----------



## UniqueTouch

Haha ya what’s everyone do in the summer? Too busy to come on heAr or on to lawn site


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Im gona also add that this has been our busiest thread yet dating back many years.. been fun this year with you guys and hope its not over yet(unless its 60+* then spring can start)


Agreed lots of good action here this winter.

I think most of us up north would be happy to trade you southern guys rain showers for snow showers.


----------



## V_Scapes

UniqueTouch said:


> Haha ya what's everyone do in the summer? Too busy to come on heAr or on to lawn site


Landscape management and construction...and hopefully lots of waverunner time if the weather cooperates


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Haha ya what's everyone do in the summer? Too busy to come on heAr or on to lawn site


Winter shot of one of my shops


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Just got done, bit of black ice this am in spots here in Northern NJ from the snow showers.
Did a few salt apps and had to shovel a few drifted in walk ways.


----------



## shawn_

Work for the rail road full time and do some summer landscape work . Prefer not to do summer work & just expand more on the snow work .


----------



## iceyman

My first ice cream truck when i was 15.. back in 2000.. this thing had one brake line and if one went they all went. Happened a couple of times before and electrical short burned the thing to the ground. Best part of the truck was the freezer inside and ice cream was still frozen after the truck melted around it.  Probably better off but hey this got us started in the biz.


----------



## Mike_C

Landscape design/installation, masonry, lot of outdoor kitchens and living spaces, property maintenance, tree work, chemicals, irrigation, lighting, fence installs, water features, excavation, dumpster rentals, parking lot sweeping/maintenance...etc. but really I just go on estimates all morning and hang out in my office watching the news in the afternoons and go down the shore most weekends


----------



## duramax plow

salting event tonight???


----------



## AG09

Landscape Maintenance, Design, Install, Pesticides/Fertilizer


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> I'm scared to see when we start. Gonna be a while


Cleanups underway here as of this morning



iceyman said:


> Im gona also add that this has been our busiest thread yet dating back many years.. been fun this year with you guys and hope its not over yet(unless its 60+* then spring can start)


Definitely been a good year here, hope we can keep it somewhat alive even if the snow is done. At least another salting would be nice



UniqueTouch said:


> Haha ya what's everyone do in the summer? Too busy to come on heAr or on to lawn site


A lot of landscape construction, design, install, getting into more and more concrete and machine work. I do a good amount of maintenance but it's not my bread and butter just enough to keep one crew mowing everyday


----------



## truckie80

AG09 said:


> Landscape Maintenance, Design, Install, Pesticides/Fertilizer


Same across the board here



Mike_C said:


> Landscape design/installation, masonry, lot of outdoor kitchens and living spaces, property maintenance, tree work, chemicals, irrigation, lighting, fence installs, water features, excavation, dumpster rentals, parking lot sweeping/maintenance...etc. but really I just go on estimates all morning and hang out in my office watching the news in the afternoons and go down the shore most weekends


I find myself spending more and more time in the office watching TV than ever, probably a side effect of having kids


----------



## HeatMiser

My "real" business is heating - oil deliveries, tank installs/removal, service, ended up getting into all phases of HVAC work, summers are slower so I do a little trucking and excavation since I have the right equipment



iceyman said:


> Winter shot of one of my shops
> 
> View attachment 179331


Small world, I've been to your shop. Great ice cream, I live well north of you though so it's only when I find myself in the area. Open up in Point Pleasant and I'll be there every weekend haha



Mike_C said:


> Landscape design/installation, masonry, lot of outdoor kitchens and living spaces, property maintenance, tree work, chemicals, irrigation, lighting, fence installs, water features, excavation, dumpster rentals, parking lot sweeping/maintenance...etc. but really I just go on estimates all morning and hang out in my office watching the news in the afternoons and go down the shore most weekends





truckie80 said:


> Same across the board here
> 
> I find myself spending more and more time in the office watching TV than ever, probably a side effect of having kids


I get some of my best sleep in my office.


----------



## iceyman

HeatMiser said:


> Small world, I've been to your shop. Great ice cream, I live well north of you though so it's only when I find myself in the area. Open up in Point Pleasant


Easier said than done.. its all about location.. 2 blocks in the wrong direction and ur screwed


----------



## Mr Efficiency

New GFS and CMC for Tue and Wed


----------



## iceyman

Cmc has been locked in


----------



## J.Ricci

CMC would give us a nice push...I'd take it


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Cmc has been locked in


Last run it was north some.
The windshield wiper effect,







non stripped ones.. lol


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Last run it was north some.
> The windshield wiper effect,
> View attachment 179352
> non stripped ones.. lol


I mean a 100 mile difference is locked in to me .. especially 6 days out


----------



## iceyman

The gfs cant even figure out which wave is the storm


----------



## Mike_C

Got home a little while ago to see a lot less melt off than I was hoping for. Might as well keep snowing if we can't start cleanups


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Got home a little while ago to see a lot less melt off than I was hoping for. Might as well keep snowing if we can't start cleanups


Very slow to melt and no real moderation of temps in sight. Might as well get another push in.


----------



## Mike_C

Lot of tree work still on the list to keep us busy but of course now my climber gets the flu.


----------



## truckie80

Mike_C said:


> Lot of tree work still on the list to keep us busy but of course now my climber gets the flu.


Employees love to have bad timing


----------



## S_Marino87

UniqueTouch said:


> Haha ya what's everyone do in the summer? Too busy to come on heAr or on to lawn site


Additions, kitchen/bath remodeling and carpentry are my bread and butter but I do a lot of roofing, siding, windows, doors etc also.



HeatMiser said:


> I get some of my best sleep in my office.


Isn't your wife half your age? Of course you don't get sleep anywhere but your office haha



V_Scapes said:


> Very slow to melt and no real moderation of temps in sight. Might as well get another push in.


It's even pushing back all exterior work for us, not a huge deal but I'm sure you landscape guys are going to have another mad scramble come April.


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> Isn't your wife half your age? Of course you don't get sleep anywhere but your office haha


:laugh:


----------



## HeatMiser

Exactly. It's a rough life lol


----------



## iceyman

Coastal crawler next week. 2 day storm


----------



## J.Ricci

Probably just going to be snow here, trying to keep my my expectations low


----------



## shawn_

Trend coastal my model friend.....


----------



## UniqueTouch

when you guys do a two day storm do you bill by the total amount or do you do it as a two storm if it goes longer than 24rs


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> when you guys do a two day storm do you bill by the total amount or do you do it as a two storm if it goes longer than 24rs


If its one constistent storm then its one storm. If it has a wave one then a break then wave 2 its 2 storms


----------



## Randall Ave

UniqueTouch said:


> when you guys do a two day storm do you bill by the total amount or do you do it as a two storm if it goes longer than 24rs


You never took CREATIVE WRITING in high school?


----------



## V_Scapes

Healthy snow squall here for at least a half hour


----------



## duramax plow

UniqueTouch said:


> when you guys do a two day storm do you bill by the total amount or do you do it as a two storm if it goes longer than 24rs


which ever works out to a higher bill? :usflag:


----------



## shawn_

If it's one storm consectuive for 24 hours it's one storm. In my contracts a second storm is a 12 hour window of no snow before the second storm billing can begin.


----------



## duramax plow

Joking aside, you want to make sure you have these stipulations ironed out in your contracts., how long can you keep adding the previous snow fall into your plowing additional inches plowing charge.

What if its a slow moving storm for 3 days? but adds up to 30 inches? You have to get the stipulations in said contract.


----------



## shawn_

If it's a tiered contract after for ex 6-9" anything after 9.1" is X amount of dollars per inch.

If it stops snowing for 12 hours and then starts again it is considered a new storm & the billing starts all over again .


----------



## Mr Efficiency

New GFS.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

New CMC also.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> New GFS.
> 
> View attachment 179372


Your just going to push people over the edge with stuff like this. I might have to get truck #3 running.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Your just going to push people over the edge with stuff like this. I might have to get truck #3 running.


Lol cmc has one wave while gfs has basically a overrunning wave that gets gobbled up in a strong wave 2.. i think widespread snowstorm up 195 incoming


----------



## V_Scapes

Loving the look of CMC for my area


----------



## shawn_

We want some of that 12"


----------



## iceyman

And the euro with a swing and a miss.. fb and twitter will tell you storm cancel.. but we dont follow fb and twitter


----------



## UniqueTouch

Ya I only put in the couple contracts I have increments, I never thought to write them like the way you guys do( the right way)


----------



## UniqueTouch

Only thing Facebook and Twitter are good for is blasting liberals


----------



## UniqueTouch

hey yall I know this is on the wrong forum but figured id ask you guys because of how helpful and generous you are all with giving pointers out. what landscaping software do you guys recommend. And can you take pictures of the house and insert them


----------



## J.Ricci

UniqueTouch said:


> hey yall I know this is on the wrong forum but figured id ask you guys because of how helpful and generous you are all with giving pointers out. what landscaping software do you guys recommend. And can you take pictures of the house and insert them


I use real-time landscape achritect and photo, it ain't perfect but its solid, gets the job done and cost just under $500 instead of thousands


----------



## UniqueTouch

Okay great. It has basically every kind of landscaping plant, shrub, and tree that you can insert? Also do you remember where you purchased it at? or did you order online?


----------



## V_Scapes

They tried teaching us Dyna scape in college. I couldn't stand it it was very complex. I hand draw and color all my designs. If you put some time into it people really appreciate it when you present a fully colored design.


----------



## AG09

UniqueTouch said:


> hey yall I know this is on the wrong forum but figured id ask you guys because of how helpful and generous you are all with giving pointers out. what landscaping software do you guys recommend. And can you take pictures of the house and insert them


I use Pro Landscape and just starting to mess around with Vizterra


----------



## UniqueTouch

I appreciate it J Ricci and V scapes. Ive been in the lawn maintenance and asphalt sealing for a long time but always stayed away from landscaping because I was intimidated and didn't have the heavy equipment that a lot of people have. I turn down so many types of jobs every year as far as landscaping, paver patio and driveways, and planting jobs but I don't wanna turn stuff down anymore. Well paver driveways I don't want anything to do with. I do most of the stuff myself because I only really have 75 lawns. But now with this program your right I can put something in the customers hand that they can see is great. I'm not the best at articulating and the business aspect. I'm more of a laborer.


----------



## Mike_C

Vizterra's great...also have dynascape but I'm not a huge fan of it. Took me a while to get into using software, still like sketching things out but I'm getting more used to it over time


----------



## UniqueTouch

K sounds good I’ma look into them all I like the way pro looks on reviews gonna check the others out as well


----------



## V_Scapes

UniqueTouch said:


> I appreciate it J Ricci and V scapes. Ive been in the lawn maintenance and asphalt sealing for a long time but always stayed away from landscaping because I was intimidated and didn't have the heavy equipment that a lot of people have. I turn down so many types of jobs every year as far as landscaping, paver patio and driveways, and planting jobs but I don't wanna turn stuff down anymore. Well paver driveways I don't want anything to do with. I do most of the stuff myself because I only really have 75 lawns. But now with this program your right I can put something in the customers hand that they can see is great. I'm not the best at articulating and the business aspect. I'm more of a laborer.


In my best opinion, do you know anything about plants? As soon as I graduated high school I was determined to gain solid knowledge about landscape design it's so important if you want the edge over local competition. I see so many idiots installing absolutely horrendous plantings and it makes me wonder how they actually sold the project. It's totally worth taking classes and learning good plant ID. And if you already do that's awesome I'm not trying to rain on your parade just my .02.


----------



## UniqueTouch

No I don’t have knowledge on plants like that unfortunately but always willing to learn . Only thing I know about is fert and pesticides. I have a couple of potential large planting jobs or what I consider large for me coming up. If I want them their mine just trying to come up with some nice privacy walls around the whole property but something eye catching as well. So that is where the class would come in handy . Do you recommend brookdale community college for these classes or vocational?


----------



## iceyman

Philly storm atm.. lets see if we can trend this back.. where kawasaki?!?


----------



## J.Ricci

UniqueTouch said:


> No I don't have knowledge on plants like that unfortunately but always willing to learn . Only thing I know about is fert and pesticides. I have a couple of potential large planting jobs or what I consider large for me coming up. If I want them their mine just trying to come up with some nice privacy walls around the whole property but something eye catching as well. So that is where the class would come in handy . Do you recommend brookdale community college for these classes or vocational?


If you're starting with very little knowledge any landscape design / horticultural class will help you no matter where it's offered


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Philly storm atm.. lets see if we can trend this back.. where kawasaki?!?


What's its out to see now?


----------



## V_Scapes

UniqueTouch said:


> No I don't have knowledge on plants like that unfortunately but always willing to learn . Only thing I know about is fert and pesticides. I have a couple of potential large planting jobs or what I consider large for me coming up. If I want them their mine just trying to come up with some nice privacy walls around the whole property but something eye catching as well. So that is where the class would come in handy . Do you recommend brookdale community college for these classes or vocational?


Don't know anything about that school but I went to county college of morris and got a really good education there. You might want to look into Rutgers continuing education courses.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Philly storm atm.. lets see if we can trend this back.. where kawasaki?!?


This mornings epawa video agrees with that. Still a crapshoot overall.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> This mornings epawa video agrees with that. Still a crapshoot overall.


And the gfs and cmc tick north.. its like clockwork every storm..
Day 6-7 storm
Day 4-5 lose track
Day 3-in slowly bring storm back


----------



## iceyman

Btw the nam has us gettn crushed


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Btw the nam has us gettn crushed


Well then I am 100% with the nam!


----------



## iceyman

Its amazing the shift on the gfs and cmc.. god our models suck


----------



## Mike_C

Take a few classes or bear down and do a lot of research, either way you need to know plant material. I dropped out of high school so I'm not going to say you need school necessarily but you need to learn your material


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> Well then I am 100% with the nam!


I'm onboard with that


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> And the euro with a swing and a miss.. fb and twitter will tell you storm cancel.. but we dont follow fb and twitter


It came North some again on the new euro.. It will be coming for me in N NJ..


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Btw the nam has us gettn crushed


Yea it does but NAM model has errors, a lot of the snow NAM shows is ice when you break down the temperatures aloft. NAM is playing with emotiond of us snow pushers.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> It came North some again on the new euro.. It will be coming for me in N NJ..


I'm pushing all my snow over to your side of town. lowblue:


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> It came North some again on the new euro.. It will be coming for me in N NJ..


I have a solid feeling here in monmouth we will get a good storm


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> I have a solid feeling here in monmouth we will get a good storm


We are on the north edge right now.. couple nore ticks and we should be in the middle


----------



## S_Marino87

Mike_C said:


> Take a few classes or bear down and do a lot of research, either way you need to know plant material. I dropped out of high school so I'm not going to say you need school necessarily but you need to learn your material


Pretty impressive to build that size business / multiple businesses. You're definitely not an "stay in school" advertisement lol


----------



## UniqueTouch

Iceyman what’s your prediction for Monmouth County? We getting plowable snow in your opinion


----------



## Randall Ave

UniqueTouch said:


> Iceyman what's your prediction for Monmouth County? We getting plowable snow in your opinion


I've always looked at it this way. It's easier to take the plows off the next day if it doesn't snow, than to be putting them on at midnight in the middle of the storm.


----------



## treeguyry

Hoping we get it up here, just bought a log truck so i could use as much billable work as possible


----------



## UniqueTouch

Randall Ave said:


> I've always looked at it this way. It's easier to take the plows off the next day if it doesn't snow, than to be putting them on at midnight in the middle of the storm.


that's def true. Ive done that way too many times


----------



## truckie80

treeguyry said:


> Hoping we get it up here, just bought a log truck so i could use as much billable work as possible


Storms have been good to you I see haha congrats on the new truck


----------



## Randall Ave

treeguyry said:


> Hoping we get it up here, just bought a log truck so i could use as much billable work as possible


What did you get?


----------



## treeguyry

truckie80 said:


> Storms have been good to you I see haha congrats on the new truck


Yeah definitely, I was going to buy one before the summer anyway this year but I was able to put a lot more down now



Randall Ave said:


> What did you get?


2001 Peterbilt 379 tri-axle / prentice 2124, absolute beast of a truck.


----------



## AG09

UniqueTouch said:


> No I don't have knowledge on plants like that unfortunately but always willing to learn . Only thing I know about is fert and pesticides. I have a couple of potential large planting jobs or what I consider large for me coming up. If I want them their mine just trying to come up with some nice privacy walls around the whole property but something eye catching as well. So that is where the class would come in handy . Do you recommend brookdale community college for these classes or vocational?


Have you thought about partnering with a local landscape friend/mentor on some of your jobs to gain more knowledge?


----------



## UniqueTouch

AG09 said:


> Have you thought about partnering with a local landscape friend/mentor on some of your jobs to gain more knowledge?


Have not have any success with that yet.


----------



## iceyman

S_Marino87 said:


> Pretty impressive to build that size business / multiple businesses. You're definitely not an "stay in school" advertisement lol


Thats why i bought my first truck at 15.. hated school with a passion.. only got thru cuz my family had deep connections in the school and i Was a decent kid. Looking back i shouldve dropped out cuz that diploma doesnt mean dick. Literally tortured myself and my parents junior and senior year.


----------



## AG09

UniqueTouch said:


> Have not have any success with that yet.


Where you from? Maybe try to partner/mentor with some one in a different area this way they are not you competition. That may be why it is difficult for you.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Ya I believe that is the reason , it’s pretty cut throat around here anymore. Even for just grass cutting it’s insane. Now that you have to cut 80 lawns to make what you used to make doing 50 bc of the flooding of people settling in and then starting lawn business it’s even harder to get advice or really help on pricing stuff due to everyone worrying about someone coming in and taking their accounts. I ask for two reason. 1 is because I don’t want do be too far away from other quotes, and second is I do not want to piss someone off doing it cheaper than them due to not having the labor costs some guys have.


----------



## AG09

UniqueTouch said:


> Ya I believe that is the reason , it's pretty cut throat around here anymore. Even for just grass cutting it's insane. Now that you have to cut 80 lawns to make what you used to make doing 50 bc of the flooding of people settling in and then starting lawn business it's even harder to get advice or really help on pricing stuff due to everyone worrying about someone coming in and taking their accounts. I ask for two reason. 1 is because I don't want do be too far away from other quotes, and second is I do not want to piss someone off doing it cheaper than them due to not having the labor costs some guys have.


Everyone has different operating costs and on some jobs you might be cheaper and some you might be more expensive. You need to sell your work based on how much value you can bring to your client.


----------



## iceyman

My business partner in one venture is a landscaper/grass guy and he is def not the cheapest at all. He does good work, has nice equipment and charges accordingly. Some work he gets others he doesnt. 


Most models trying to kill wave 1 and consolidate into wave 2 which would make for one bigger storm. High ceiling on this one. Stay tuned


----------



## iceyman

Welp new nam skunks all of nj with both waves .. pretty depressIng


----------



## Randall Ave

Time to pressure wash and tuck away till next season.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Time to pressure wash and tuck away till next season.


Not so fast.. storm sat night as well


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Not so fast.. storm sat night as well[/QUO.


Crap I'm on board for this week next weekend would really f up the spring schedule though​


----------



## UniqueTouch

Come on iceyman give it to us baby one time


----------



## V_Scapes

AccuWeather doesn't even show anything for Tues Weds. And watching the weather channel right now they don't even have accumulating snow for north NJ.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Come on iceyman give it to us baby one time


I wish man.. its back and forth on models like crazy


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> AccuWeather doesn't even show anything for Tues Weds. And watching the weather channel right now they don't even have accumulating snow for north NJ.


Tues weds has a way better chance cnj and south


----------



## iceyman

It might even be a philly dc storm


----------



## iceyman

Saturday is on most models and looks better for nnj


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> Saturday is on most models and looks better for nnj


And i hope it stays that way as im in ac for the weekend for a hockey tourny


----------



## Randall Ave

Darn it, I was looking for a reason to play with my 01 f-250. Just not enough time in a day. At 30, you look forward to the night time project, at 60, you look forward to the night time sofa.


----------



## duramax plow




----------



## duramax plow

That forecast would be crazy if true


----------



## iceyman

Def gona have a harder time accumulating during the day but if its hard enough it will stick


----------



## iceyman

Im just hoping it will creep north and tues night we can get a push in


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Time to pressure wash and tuck away till next season.


You sure?

2x more in next 7 days. ?


----------



## Mike_C

That kind of snow this late in the season would make last year look like an early spring


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> You sure?
> 
> 2x more in next 7 days. ?
> View attachment 179429


Busy day here today, this is for when? I thought the mid week was a no go?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Busy day here today, this is for when? I thought the mid week was a no go?


Mid week Tue-wed. That euro map has both T+w and sun.
This is for only tue-wed euro.








new NAM goes wild with a second LP wed into Thur and it shows it is still snowing at hour 84
Crazy models.


----------



## iceyman

Yep tues weds is coming back.. yippee


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Yep tues weds is coming back.. yippee


Hopefully the new models show something in the morning. Half way thru a large bottle of wine, and a pizza.


----------



## kawasaki guy

We will see for down here on Wed.


----------



## kawasaki guy

Hoping it is just slush and rain so I can get back to cleanups with a salting at most.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Awesome. I make a mean pizza fellas


----------



## V_Scapes

Doesn't look like much more than a salt event here for Tuesday


----------



## djt1029

About melted off here from the last one, I was all set for one last storm so I'm hoping it keeps trending back our way


----------



## Petr51488

Does anyone follow weather boy on Facebook? He seems to be the only one who thinks there will be snow for north jersey- and 3-6” at that. Funny how weather channel had a 0% chance at snow for Wednesday and now says 1-3.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Does anyone follow weather boy on Facebook? He seems to be the only one who thinks there will be snow for north jersey- and 3-6" at that. Funny how weather channel had a 0% chance at snow for Wednesday and now says 1-3.


They follow the same models we do. Tonight so far best dynamics have gona east. Still shows some snow but without good rates it wont amount to much... further nw you are less chance for this storm.. still time to improve


----------



## iceyman

Cant upload pics for whatever reason but the euro was beautiful last night


----------



## iceyman

Basically statewide 6+ with many 10+.. just not sure on how much we lose to daylight snow


----------



## truckie80

Looking better for snow, daylights probably going to kill totals but I'll be happy to scrape down an inch or two


----------



## iceyman

truckie80 said:


> Looking better for snow, daylights probably going to kill totals but I'll be happy to scrape down an inch or two


Looks to snow into the night


----------



## iceyman

Anybody know if you can plate a utv if it has blinkers and lights and such?


----------



## Mr. Jon

iceyman said:


> Anybody know if you can plate a utv if it has blinkers and lights and such?


I put an "Equip in Transit" plate on my Bobcat A300 and an orange triangle on the back and drive on the road between plowing accounts.


----------



## iceyman

Mr. Jon said:


> I put an "Equip in Transit" plate on my Bobcat A300 and an orange triangle on the back and drive on the road between plowing accounts.


I want to be able to drive in summer also.. my warehouse is 2 mins form one of my shops.. also be able to drive om streets for snow(which i can probably do anyway) but want to be legal


----------



## iceyman

Technically i own a farm now but my business isnt thru the farmland. I know farmers can get different plates maybe go that route


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Anybody know if you can plate a utv if it has blinkers and lights and such?


Last I looked into this, which was a while ago, no. That was a while back though. If your warehouse is that close you _might_ be able to get away with it, but unless you have enough local cop friends or can backroad it from A to B I wouldn't


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Technically i own a farm now but my business isnt thru the farmland. I know farmers can get different plates maybe go that route


I think it is a no. Or you would see it a lot. The farm thing, I don't have any answers on that one, cept if you have an incident, ya better have a live chicken with ya.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

I am planning on getting up to foot of snow here in the northern NJ hills on the pavement.
You guys South may have isues with snow accumulation on pavement till Wed eve but may have bunch of sleet tue into wed. 
If second system is slower and comes up then out and goes more into wed night you may get it on the pavement to the south.

Not even going to post the NAM snowfall map, it is way wrong showing mix and sleet as snowfall.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Mr Efficiency said:


> Not even going to post the NAM snowfall map, it is way wrong showing mix and sleet as snowfall.


Incredible amounts though. If we get that much and then a flash freeze it will be another huge mess.


----------



## iceyman

Widespread snowfall on gfs


----------



## iceyman

2 pm
8 pm


----------



## iceyman

Stalled out and dumping.. snows from weds morning thru about midnite


----------



## iceyman

And absolutely crushed by the euro.. u nw guys are the middle of it now


----------



## Mr Efficiency

War Mode...:gunsfiring:*trucewhiteflag*
.Not sure If I can handle another one like that Wed storm
12z euro


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> And absolutely crushed by the euro.. u nw guys are the middle of it now


As I expected. I am going to get crushed on top of the hills


----------



## J.Ricci

I guess after today we'll be at a standstill for a while


----------



## Mr Efficiency

New NWS snowfall forecast.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

I was just about to post that.


----------



## V_Scapes

6-9" up here on Wednesday. This sucks.


----------



## LAB INC

Mr Efficiency said:


> New NWS snowfall forecast.
> 
> View attachment 179511


I hope we get it!


----------



## iceyman

18z gfs toned it down a little but run to run small changes are normal. We should be in for a good one.. im hoping 8-12 and not anything more to ruin my ac weekend


----------



## UniqueTouch

8-12 would be glorious, hope court gets canceled on Thursday or I screwed with my commercials


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> 8-12 would be glorious, hope court gets canceled on Thursday or I screwed with my commercials


Court? Gotta ask lol


----------



## iceyman

Had to do a little straightening out on my box today.. one manhole raise a little bit since December.. i hit it once hard in the truck and my skid operater mustve hit it at least once lol


----------



## sota

ouch.
I took the grinder to the gravel edge the other day, to widen it in places so it'll hopefully go on/come off easier that it has been lately. I suspect the plow cutting edge is getting tweaked a bit. I'll find out more tomorrow morning as I go into prep mode.

hopefully we won't get caught with our pants down again on this one. if it starts "puking" snow again, I might just tell the "boss" I'm going when I feel the need, and just start doing quick and dirty runs on the driveways, to try and keep ahead of the storm.


----------



## Petr51488

Hilarious how everyone except weather boy was saying that there wouldn’t be a storm on Wednesday. Literally everyone. At leas for us here in north nj. Everyone changes their tone last night and into today.


----------



## J.Ricci

Weatherboy's had his bombs too. Looks like a salt run here on the first wave then hopefully a push and another salt run. If it happens it'll make for a nice billing


----------



## sota

just PLEASE not like the last storm.

did remind me, I need to go check on the chainsaw.


----------



## Petr51488

J.Ricci said:


> Weatherboy's had his bombs too. Looks like a salt run here on the first wave then hopefully a push and another salt run. If it happens it'll make for a nice billing


I haven't been following him long at all. His total are very aggressive almost always


----------



## V_Scapes

News12 currently is totally downplaying this event while almost everyone else is calling for 6 plus. 
This will be a hurry up and wait storm and see what you end up getting.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> News12 currently is totally downplaying this event while almost everyone else is calling for 6 plus.
> This will be a hurry up and wait storm and see what you end up getting.


While the 00z models were crush jobs for everyone the 06z has come east a bit.. eeally only effects nw nj area.. precip couldnt make it that far with the low east. Maybe it comes back more tucked into coast at 12z or keeps going east and we all get screwed lol


----------



## sota

on a good note, digging around here last night (bored) I saw a guy's back drag blade setup that I think I can easily replicate myself.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> on a good note, digging around here last night (bored) I saw a guy's back drag blade setup that I think I can easily replicate myself.


Swing wing back blade? Saw a homemade one for sale somewhere recently. I dont think i need the wings id rather a snowman pull plow type. Basically just for driveways . Dont do the huge open lots that a 16' blade would be great on


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey ice what’s the prediction for Monmouth county. I only go by what you say lol. Should I break out my v plow that I buried thinking the end of the season was here already


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Nws went up again.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Hey ice what's the prediction for Monmouth county. I only go by what you say lol. Should I break out my v plow that I buried thinking the end of the season was here already


I think we are in a really good spot here.. honestly it depends on what can stick during the day but ive been saying 8-12 so ill stick with that.. we should snow til midnight tmrw. If we have decent accumulations during day then we can be in the 12-16 range. Def v plow territory


----------



## Mr Efficiency

NWS goes up once again on their storm snowfall forecast totals. 12"-18" here now
This is not nice!!
This is deja vu all over again from the 3/7 Storm.

I feel like curling up up in a fetal position now


----------



## Petr51488

This storm is suppose to wrap up around midnight Wednesday? Great- nothing but people *****ing of when I’m coming. I would have to start around 6-6:30


----------



## iceyman

Well the nam said i dont know what i was doing at 06z cuz 12z is an absolute beast of a storm


----------



## iceyman

Kuchera!!


----------



## Kevin_NJ




----------



## UniqueTouch

Thanks guys you all are the best. I love how everyone helps everyone out l. That’s a rare thing these days


----------



## iceyman

k1768 said:


>


Kinda freaky to be 100% for 6+ on march 22


----------



## Kevin_NJ

NWS new totals


----------



## Mike_C

8-12" here. Curious to see how much daylight cuts down totals, pretty cold today, surface temps will definitely be below freezing when things get going at least for us


----------



## Petr51488

NWS is prob the most aggressive map out there. I’m sure a lot of it will be toned down tomorrow


----------



## Randall Ave

I still don't have my plows on yet. Fixing everyone else stuff today. On a road call now, driver will not move till his break is done.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> NWS is prob the most aggressive map out there. I'm sure a lot of it will be toned down tomorrow


I dont think so


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> 8-12" here. Curious to see how much daylight cuts down totals, pretty cold today, surface temps will definitely be below freezing when things get going at least for us


Rates will be heavy with mid to high 20s temps.. its gona stick.. this is shaping up to be historic at least for cnj


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> I dont think so


Have you seen weather nj's map? I'm liking that one more. Where you are - you'll prob get the 15+.. but not an hour or so further north.


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> NWS is prob the most aggressive map out there. I'm sure a lot of it will be toned down tomorrow


I agree, everyone else has totals much lower. Epawa just downgraded northern areas to 2-5. Lee Goldberg is at 6-12. Looking like you Central boys will take the jackpot this time around.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> I agree, everyone else has totals much lower. Epawa just downgraded northern areas to 2-5. Lee Goldberg is at 6-12. Looking like you Central boys will take the jackpot this time around.


Yup- but we still get to play lol. There will absolutely be more changes tomorrow.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> I agree, everyone else has totals much lower. Epawa just downgraded northern areas to 2-5. Lee Goldberg is at 6-12. Looking like you Central boys will take the jackpot this time around.


So, on the Morris Sussex boarder, now they are calling for less?


----------



## sota

iceyman said:


> Swing wing back blade? Saw a homemade one for sale somewhere recently. I dont think i need the wings id rather a snowman pull plow type. Basically just for driveways . Dont do the huge open lots that a 16' blade would be great on





dt5150 said:


> fabbed up a back drag blade for the homesteader plow.
> View attachment 175398
> 
> View attachment 175400
> 
> View attachment 175401


That. It mounts like my gravel edge does, so it'd be stupid simple to add it as well.

ETA: figure when I replace my edge I'll turn it into a back drag.


----------



## V_Scapes

https://lm.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...J3OnSWkjtLFjgMiviOAvS9Ah_jTjjEoNwthi4KBsQ&s=1

They had me at 6-9 yesterday


----------



## iceyman

Im gona go out on a limb and say all of nj receives at least 5” tmrw


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Im gona go out on a limb and say all of nj receives at least 5" tmrw


That's it? What happen to the rest.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> That's it? What happen to the rest.


AT LEAST!


----------



## iceyman

Extreme nnj and snj mayb get lower totals but most of the state should be minimum 6-12 with 12+ across cnj


----------



## J.Ricci

LAB INC said:


> That's it? What happen to the rest.


5" for the entire states a big storm....


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Extreme nnj and snj mayb get lower totals but most of the state should be minimum 6-12 with 12+ across cnj


 I would be happy with 6- 12 the more the better! I need to take everyone for dinner and the strip club after this season is over I need the money. I have been laying low the last few days I am glad this storm is coming. I would be happy with one more over the weekend if it's still on bord.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I would be happy with 6- 12 the more the better! I need to take everyone for dinner and the strip club after this season is over I need the money. I have been laying low the last few days I am glad this storm is coming. I would be happy with one more over the weekend if it's still on bord.


U havent even gotten thru this storm and your on to the next.. adhd much? Lol this storm tomorrow is gona wrap up and hammer us woth snow while the low is stalled off the coast.. could be 20+ hours of snow


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Some are comparing this event to Jan 2016. I billed 26 hours for that storm.


----------



## J.Ricci

LAB INC said:


> I would be happy with 6- 12 the more the better! I need to take everyone for dinner and the strip club after this season is over I need the money. I have been laying low the last few days I am glad this storm is coming. I would be happy with one more over the weekend if it's still on bord.


Sounds like a real barrel of laughs. That girls only a D I want a double D....they only gave me 6 wings I wanted 7.....look at this they could've given me another half a sip of beer


----------



## sota

I'm just gonna go to bed now and see if I can stock up on some of the sleep I suspect I'm missing.

Also...
http://www.nj.com/politics/index.ss...cy_ahead_of_new_snowstorms_set_to_hit_nj.html


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Real big, 18z NAM run. fingers crossed non of us see a fee feet of snow.

I will resume my fetal position


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> 5" for the entire states a big storm....


5" would be a blessing. The rest of you that beg for over a foot of snow are out of your minds. 
In addition, we won't be seeing any spring work well into April so I'm not a happy camper.


----------



## treeguyry

I loved big storms when I was a sub exclusively once I got my own accounts it wasn’t much fun anymore. Too many additional headaches. Give me 6” tomorrow and I’ll be happy...


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> U havent even gotten thru this storm and your on to the next.. adhd much? Lol this storm tomorrow is gona wrap up and hammer us woth snow while the low is stalled off the coast.. could be 20+ hours of snow


 I am crazy you know that. Dinner for sure when this year is over.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

New Jersey State Police Issues Commercial Travel Ban

West Trenton, N.J. - Colonel Patrick J. Callahan has announced a commercial vehicle travel ban due to the anticipated severity of the impending nor'easter.

Effective tonight, Tuesday, March 20, at 8:00 p.m., there will be a commercial vehicle travel ban for the entire length of following roadways:

· I-78
· I-80
· I-280
· I-287

The commercial vehicle travel ban applies to:

· All tractor-trailers
· Empty straight CDL-weighted trucks
· Passenger vehicles pulling trailers
· Recreational vehicles
· Motorcycles

Trucks already in New Jersey are encouraged to use truck stops or rest areas during the ban. In order for road crews to effectively plow, drivers should not park on shoulders.

Residents and motorists should avoid driving unless you are an essential employee needed for emergency response. If you do not have to be on the roads during the storm, please stay home. If you must go out, drive slowly, fill your gas tank, charge your phone, pack blankets, water and non-perishable food items.

# # #
Follow the New Jersey State Police online at Twitter , Facebook and Instagram . The social media links provided are for reference only. The New Jersey State Police do not endorse any non-governmental websites, companies or applications.

For additional information visit our website at www.njsp.org.


----------



## shawn_

Goodluck tomorrow guys , rest up!


----------



## kawasaki guy

Not sure how snow is going to stick past heavy slush at most. Getting ready salt commercial/condo later in the day if needed, then wash the truck and back to spring cleanups.


----------



## V_Scapes

Just be happy your onto cleanups already


----------



## UniqueTouch

I can deal with banning the commercial and recreational vehicles but the motorcycles tomorrow?....that's just where I have to draw the line


----------



## iceyman

kawasaki guy said:


> Not sure how snow is going to stick past heavy slush at most. Getting ready salt commercial/condo later in the day if needed, then wash the truck and back to spring cleanups.
> 
> View attachment 179542
> 
> 
> View attachment 179543


You are just wayyyyyyyyy south


----------



## Petr51488

Weather nj has been the only one to say that this has a high bust potential. I’m rooting for that. No one needs a foot ( or 18” according to nws) of concrete


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Weather nj has been the only one to say that this has a high bust potential. I'm rooting for that. No one needs a foot ( or 18" according to nws) of concrete


Will not be like last storm where snow was wet. This will def be more like a January storm


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey guys does my snow deflector look right.


----------



## seville009

UniqueTouch said:


> Hey guys does my snow deflector look right.
> 
> View attachment 179544
> 
> 
> View attachment 179545


On my mvp, the rubber basically ends where the overlapping metal reinforcement bar that holds it on ends. I don't have all if the excess rubber in the middle like you do (so there is a space when in straight mide, and the two edges just touch when in full scoop mode).


----------



## shawn_

Where's the snow


----------



## truckie80

No snow yet but the winds picking up


----------



## sota

dusted here. just enough to cover the recycling and give the company excuse to not pick it up... AGAIN.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

NJ101.5 calling for 20+ hours of snow fall. Heaviest 2-8 this afternoon. Winding down before dawn ending around 8 am.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

shawn_ said:


> Where's the snow


It's coming.


----------



## Kevin_NJ




----------



## UniqueTouch

Thx Seville sweet plow btw


----------



## UniqueTouch

I got a big clean up in yesterday at the church on the hill in Wayside. The guys who plow it go around in circles around the lot and the snow lasts forever so figured I should get that clean up in so it doesn’t take forever for it to melt plus Easter service had to get it done by. But I’m down for some plowing money and then hopefully rain a day or two later and melt it all away


----------



## leigh

What temps are you jersey boys seeing? Up in sw ct its 35 deg! Looks like the totals have been lowered for everyone. Looking at radar and looks like its snowing pretty good for NJ ?


----------



## UniqueTouch

its about 36 degrees now. its sleeting which I feel like helps the snow stick once that starts when its this warm out. If it was snowing right now it would just be melting as it hit the ground. My side walks are covered with sleet now.


----------



## UniqueTouch

it is now raining In MC. seems really warm out now


----------



## shawn_

34 here in oceanport sleeting ..... salting some sidewalks some icy spots here & there.


Any of you guys here active up towards Newark area? Can I get a snow report


----------



## UniqueTouch

hey guys little help with my MVP3. When I press the right wing button its jumpy. The gentleman at Trius said there is air in the line. Does anyone know how to remedy that? Or what I should do. It works just annoying to me. Or maybe I need to add some fluid? any info would be great thanks


----------



## gutter21

shawn_ said:


> 34 here in oceanport sleeting ..... salting some sidewalks some icy spots here & there.
> 
> Any of you guys here active up towards Newark area? Can I get a snow report


No snow yet


----------



## Petr51488

shawn_ said:


> 34 here in oceanport sleeting ..... salting some sidewalks some icy spots here & there.
> 
> Any of you guys here active up towards Newark area? Can I get a snow report


I'm about 20 minutes north of Newark. Slight dusting on some sidewalks. Roads are just wet.


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> it is now raining In MC. seems really warm out now


Once the heavier precip fills in it will drop


----------



## shawn_

Petr51488 said:


> I'm about 20 minutes north of Newark. Slight dusting on some sidewalks. Roads are just wet.


Thank you


----------



## shawn_

UniqueTouch said:


> hey guys little help with my MVP3. When I press the right wing button its jumpy. The gentleman at Trius said there is air in the line. Does anyone know how to remedy that? Or what I should do. It works just annoying to me. Or maybe I need to add some fluid? any info would be great thanks


Check the fluid . If there's air in the lines I think the only way too fix it on the mvp3 is too keep messing with the plow up down left right , left wing, right wing ....


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> 34 here in oceanport sleeting ..... salting some sidewalks some icy spots here & there.
> 
> Any of you guys here active up towards Newark area? Can I get a snow report


 We did a salt run in 07924 not really doing much hear! Where is the snow???


----------



## crazyboy

I think the totals will be a lower than expected. Storm is taking a while to switch over.


----------



## leigh

crazyboy said:


> I think the totals will be a lower than expected. Storm is taking a while to switch over.


My theory is to look at predicted hourly rates and deduct them from projected totals as they don't stick.I'm already an inch behind up here in ct.Its been snowing for 3 hours, nothing sticking with no sign it will start to in the near future at least during the day.


----------



## iceyman

It will snow and stick.. early on not productive but once coastal starts cranking we will be ok.. it will snow until at Least midnight if not later.. this isnt a 6 hour storm that we lost 3 hours of


----------



## djt1029

Sticking on grass here in eastern Bergen, nothing on pavement yet.


----------



## UniqueTouch

thanks shawn gonna try and top it off now and do that. About the weather. This is slow moving so maybe it'll sit on us longer. I have court tomorrow , first time on the other side of the bench lol. hope its canceled though don't know how I would get everything done if I have to stop for a couple hours. Triple A owes me some money though and I want it....lol


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> It will snow and stick.. early on not productive but once coastal starts cranking we will be ok.. it will snow until at Least midnight if not later.. this isnt a 6 hour storm that we lost 3 hours of


What are you thinking as far as the predictions? Still the 14" nws is screaming about? And what about north jersey vs central? Is central still suppose to get the brunt of it and leave us northerners alone?


----------



## J.Ricci

Even conservatively we're in for another 12+ hours of snow, relax guys


----------



## V_Scapes

Very light snow here with just a coating and roads are wet. I'm curious to see where these deformation bands set up. Almost everyone lowered totals for me.


----------



## iceyman

Bridge jumpers in the 2 inning of a 9 inning game.. please remember its March 21st! If we get anything 6”+ that is insane for this time of the year.. as the day goes on the bands will set up and the temp will drop


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> What are you thinking as far as the predictions? Still the 14" nws is screaming about? And what about north jersey vs central? Is central still suppose to get the brunt of it and leave us northerners alone?


If you get stuck under a 2-3" and hour band for 3 hours then yes.. i always thought it was more of a 8-12 storm with someone jackpottinh higher due to a sick band.. our early bands went west into pa. It will snow until at least midnight .. most storms if we had good snow from 4pm to 12 am wed be thrilled


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> If you get stuck under a 2-3" and hour band for 3 hours then yes.. i always thought it was more of a 8-12 storm with someone jackpottinh higher due to a sick band.. our early bands went west into pa. It will snow until at least midnight .. most storms if we had good snow from 4pm to 12 am wed be thrilled


What the heck is going on it's not doing anyting hear. We have very little on the grass and ground.


----------



## Mike_C

LAB INC said:


> What the heck is going on it's not doing anyting hear. We have very little on the grass and ground.


Give this man a prozac


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> If you get stuck under a 2-3" and hour band for 3 hours then yes.. i always thought it was more of a 8-12 storm with someone jackpottinh higher due to a sick band.. our early bands went west into pa. It will snow until at least midnight .. most storms if we had good snow from 4pm to 12 am wed be thrilled


RPM had one setup just west of NJ and one in central NJ. That was from a video I watched from this morning forecasting for the afternoon. I'm sure once 3-4pm comes it'll start piling up.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> RPM had one setup just west of NJ and one in central NJ. That was from a video I watched from this morning forecasting for the afternoon. I'm sure once 3-4pm comes it'll start piling up.


Im not worried.. daylight without heavy rates will be white rain .. come 4-5 the sun going down with hopefully heavier bands and well get a push.. thats all i want really.. was dreading a 18" storm right now.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Give this man a prozac


I dont think he reads anything we write


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> I dont think he reads anything we write


 Haha I do I hope we get it.


----------



## UniqueTouch

K now we need rAin to get this crap off the grass so we can atleast do clean ups


----------



## Petr51488

So far- 4” on the truck. 3” on an asphalt driveway and 1” on a concrete sidewalk


----------



## Kevin_NJ




----------



## J.Ricci

8-12 additional, going to be a long night


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> 8-12 additional, going to be a long night


How much do you have by you now?


----------



## shawn_

Anything by Newark yet?


----------



## V_Scapes

Snow tapered to flurries, maybe 2" down.


----------



## djt1029

3" maybe 3 1/2" here on pavement, intensity died down a lot over the last half hour or so


----------



## sota

i'll say 3-4" on decks, lawns, and cars. 1" ish on the roads that aren't being occasionally plowed. Honestly, we might not even go out at all. I spot checked a couple driveways, and even the runs on them barely moved anything.


----------



## V_Scapes

One of my drivers just called me said our lots are black pavement.


----------



## UniqueTouch

I may have spoken too soon. looked like it wasn't gonna stick so I was down to have it gone real quick then since I ordered a new set of rims. lol talk about counting chickens before they hatch


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Area Forecast Discussion
National Weather Service Mount Holly NJ
453 PM EDT Wed Mar 21 2018

.SYNOPSIS...
A major Nor`easter located just east of the Mid-Atlantic coast
this evening will track east out to sea later tonight. High
pressure will attempt to build southward to start the weekend,
as cold air settles into the region. A system will move through
the eastern U.S. Saturday night and Sunday but may stay south of
the northern Mid- Atlantic. High pressure should then build
back in for early next week.

&&

.NEAR TERM /UNTIL 10 PM THIS EVENING/...
The storm is at its height now through about 10 PM and there
could be some 8 inch amounts in 4 hours for parts of coastal
New Jersey between now and 9 PM.

The forecast is pattern recognition and blending 12z/21
models/WPC/adjacent office considerations.

The STS is from 2PM to 8AM Thursday with this storm essentially
done from west to east between midnight and 5 am. So our STS
does not include all the snow that occurred prior to 2 PM. We
have many reports of 10+ inches now. The key big 4 climate
airports of PHL ILG ABE and ACY will probably end up with 8 to
12 inches of snow while isolated 18 inch amounts in NJ or e PA
(south of I80 this time) are not out of the question.

No further briefing pkgs today but we will update the STS as it
becomes apparent to us that amounts will differ more 2 inches
from our fcst.

We will continue to be issuing LSR`s only for 1 inch/hr
snowfall accumulations and glaze reports elsewhere that totaled
0.1 or greater. Please continue sending those reports to us via
our skywarn or social media accts. Both the glaze overnight and
the storm total snow and let us know if there any power outages.

Regardless of snow amounts, SUBSTANTIAL impacts, including
power outages and additional tree damage, are likely this
evening due to heavy snow.

&&

.SHORT TERM /10 PM THIS EVENING THROUGH 6 AM THURSDAY/...
Snow ends from west to east between midnight and 5 AM with not
much clearing. Temps may rise several degrees after the snow
quits wet bulbing. IE...no strong cold outbreak to follow but
still below normal for this time of year


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> Anything by Newark yet?


I am in 07924 and when don't have much roads are black and there is little on the ground. What's the story with this storm, what happen to the two to three inches a hour.


----------



## Randall Ave

Just kinda an annoyance here now.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Just kinda an annoyance here now.


I agree we are not not even plowing just salt, what the hell happen to all the big snow totals? Kind of a bust storm so far for where I am if you ask me.


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> I agree we are not not even plowing just salt, what the hell happen to all the big snow totals? Kind of a bust storm so far for where I am if you ask me.


As I have said before, im a small player. I was figuring the town would call me out, but not enough snow I guess. I did the lots I do. I'm gonna hit them again bout 5 tomorrow morning. I did make some chargeable time fixing the town's stuff today. Wife just texted, I get to take her out for dinner.


----------



## djt1029

Real slow accumulation here....painfully slow.


----------



## LAB INC

djt1029 said:


> Real slow accumulation here....painfully slow.


 Same hear sucks if you ask me.


----------



## sota

Looks like we're starting fthe routes in an hour.


----------



## J.Ricci

We have about 3" now, never ending storm not amounting to much yet.


----------



## Randall Ave

Back at the shop to glue someone's plow back together. Its snowing pretty good here. But this storm is like going shopping at the outlet malls with the wife, painfully slow.


----------



## V_Scapes

Just checked my lots and still pretty much all wet pavement, salted everything to keep snow from sticking and went home. Will probably just do alittle sidewalk work in the morning.


----------



## J.Ricci

Snowing like a mother here now


----------



## Snow Commandor

djt1029 said:


> Real slow accumulation here....painfully slow.


Same here in Bergen County .This waiting game is killing me!


----------



## djt1029

Measured 6.5 on the lawn, 3.5 on pavement, this can shut off whenever it wants now....


----------



## Randall Ave

djt1029 said:


> Measured 6.5 on the lawn, 3.5 on pavement, this can shut off whenever it wants now....


My goal, big glass of wine, then up at four and head out.


----------



## kawasaki guy

I think 3ish on pavement, can't believe it! Just hooked up plow on atv, etc. Will be heading out at 7, they say snow keeps going until 3AM or so.

Up in the 40s tomorrow too, will be interesting,


----------



## truckie80

Tempted to head out and start but I know we'll catch a heavy band if I do. Guys are coming in at 12:30


----------



## kawasaki guy

Weather channel saying 3-5" total once it stops.


kawasaki guy said:


> I think 3ish on pavement, can't believe it! Just hooked up plow on atv, etc. Will be heading out at 7, they say snow keeps going until 3AM or so.
> 
> Up in the 40s tomorrow too, will be interesting,


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> My goal, big glass of wine, then up at four and head out.


Having a beer or two myself after seeing black pavement before. Schools are delayed and two of my churches dont have anything going on tomorrow so I'm in no rush.


----------



## snowpushers

Went out around 7:00 p.m. plowed open all commercials (about 3.5" on pavement), 5-6" on sidewalks (heavy). Called guys out to begin clearing at 11:00 p.m. to start clearing all of the driveways at condo. complex (105 all concrete!).The school we maintain has already called for a delayed opening! Good... more time for us to get other work done. We'll be out all night until 6-7:00 a.m. for sure!


----------



## HeatMiser

My parking lot crews will both be out all night but the municipal trucks are almost done already. wonder if we can plow lots with a tri-axle


----------



## UniqueTouch

iceyman , you should be on tv for weather forecasts my man. Were getting pounded now. heavy as **** though but beggers cant be choosers


----------



## Snow Commandor

my weather app keeps extending the snow for and additional 2 hrs. Every time I think I've figured out what time to start my final run it gets postponed another 2 hrs! Still coming down pretty hard here in Bergen County.


----------



## LAB INC

UniqueTouch said:


> iceyman , you should be on tv for weather forecasts my man. Were getting pounded now. heavy as **** though but beggers cant be choosers


 I agree he is very good at it, I am thinking of putting him on my payroll for next season.


----------



## crazyboy

Deep here! About a foot so far, and working short handed. Im stuck at one of thenother jobs, and I have two operators away. So have one truck out n about trying to do it all.


----------



## iceyman

Wow what an 8 hours of snowfall


----------



## djt1029

heavy band again now. 4am. What the ****


----------



## truckie80

Wish I got paid by the hour this **** is never ending. Everything that was done is coating over in the last half hour


----------



## Snow Commandor

djt1029 said:


> heavy band again now. 4am. What the ****


Yep. Just when we thought it was close to being done, it picks up again. I'm turning in for now. Gonna have to head back out in a couple hrs. Let's hope this is finished by 6:30 @ the latest.


----------



## Snow Commandor

truckie80 said:


> Wish I got paid by the hour this **** is never ending. Everything that was done is coating over in the last half hour


Ditto Truckie. Even the salting I did doesn't seem to be preventing any further accumulation like I hoped it would.


----------



## truckie80

Just got home, think I'm going to try and get an hour of sleep before heading back out. Finished everywhere but we're going to end up with probably an inch back on everything. Unbelievable. Hope it at least puts us into third tier billing


----------



## sota

7h20m out. got home about an hour ago. heavy and wet, but not a lot on the driveways or walks. maybe 2" at most, but I'd say overall 1" was the average. Everything was a pretty quick push and shovel. It was still snowing/sleeting/raining @ 4am though, and a lot of the side roads have a decent covering on them. No way schools will be open. I'll take the easy money though. Just did some math and i'm < $200 left to recovering my cost of the plow plus parts/supplies procured since buying it. Almost hoping the 25th does bring another event, then i'll be in the "black" so to speak.


----------



## Kevin_NJ

Once the sun went down accumulation rates sky rocketed. Had maybe 2" in 8-10 hours; then 2" per hour. 
I hate weekday storms too.


----------



## shawn_

Crazy storm .... just finishing


----------



## J.Ricci

Probably close to a foot on cold surfaces maybe 6” or just over on pavement. Seemed like it was never going to get out of here last night. We just finished about an hour ago, have some stacking to do tonight and I’m sure some tree work. Lot of trees and wires down


----------



## iceyman

Finishing up now started at 6 pm yesterday.. all i can say is people are crazy.. we had our one hoa completely plowed shoveled and salted by 10 am and people were *****ing. It snowed til 5 am!


----------



## V_Scapes

We got 6" in total. I'm happy I salted my commercials last night because they only had about 2" when we showed up at 630am. Nice easy morning otherwise, hopefully that's the last of it were running out of room.


----------



## Mike_C

Cleared out of here earlier than most places, still came down good for a while though. Should be able to stack up on some salting over the next few days with cold nights. Whatever doesn't melt off today is going to stick around a little while once it freezes solid unfortunately


----------



## iceyman

Play with snow for 20 hours then come home and play with snow ⛄


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Play with snow for 20 hours then come home and play with snow ⛄
> 
> View attachment 179583


This storm turned out not to bad, so what you think is this a rap for us?


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> This storm turned out not to bad, so what you think is this a rap for us?


We got around 11 inches here. My guess, put a fork in it, we're done. Icy will let us no.


----------



## Randall Ave

Locked up early. Playing with the sno mutt.


----------



## J.Ricci

LAB INC said:


> This storm turned out not to bad, so what you think is this a rap for us?


Sunday looks like a miss, this is probably it but April looks cold...and April snow has happened before unfortunately


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Sunday looks like a miss, this is probably it but April looks cold...and April snow has happened before unfortunately


Another block setting up.. cold for forseeable future. Def not impossible to see more snow but dont be counting on it.. cant even look at a model right now after the last week of tracking "toby". Im in ac for the weekend. No kids. Party time


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Another block setting up.. cold for forseeable future. Def not impossible to see more snow but dont be counting on it.. cant even look at a model right now after the last week of tracking "toby". Im in ac for the weekend. No kids. Party time


Have fun, bet #7, Stay away from the, ah, professional entertainers.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Another block setting up.. cold for forseeable future. Def not impossible to see more snow but dont be counting on it.. cant even look at a model right now after the last week of tracking "toby". Im in ac for the weekend. No kids. Party time


Have fun, I kind of think it's over March was a good run I would like one more before the end but I think I will shut up now. Kind of looking forward to spring and summer.


----------



## LAB INC

J.Ricci said:


> Sunday looks like a miss, this is probably it but April looks cold...and April snow has happened before unfortunately


I think it was 2003 we put everything away and the first of April it snowed. Sure would nkt not shock me if it did.


----------



## Randall Ave

My plowing records go back to 07. I remember 03 was a bad year, i think.


----------



## Petr51488

NWS really dropped the ball on this one. So much for the 18” they called. Weather channel was wrong too. Only ones who had Jr right from the beginning were weather nj, accuweather and weatherboy ( before anyone else) . Am I the only one who is saying? ONE MORE? And then spring can come? I’ve been saying that the last 3 storms lol


----------



## Petr51488

Crazy how much has melted already too


----------



## Mr Efficiency

I survived, Randall Ave I saw yesterday getting coffe around 3:30 the completely fixed that broken Band-Aid pole and replaced it with a new one.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

NWS storm snowfall map for res








I went 22 hrs straight, I ended up doing many driveways I do twice, started 3 pm and went to 9:30 am plowing and did walks till 1:30 today.
The traction with the truck this storm was freaking great and I was flying. Was great traction snow up on top of the hills.
If I said ho many driveways in total I did in total with just my truck no one woud believe me. Solid 7-12" on pavement and had 2' drifting also across a few.

This was the Coldest late March snow storm and fluffiest one for this late in March in my 25+ years of plowing.


----------



## duramax plow

Wish all this happen in February


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Look at this hack.. See through plow, Rusted through and about to fall appart with almost no cutting edge doing the exon on 10 by franklin rd in denville last night and the crew had 4 mex had dollar store shovels.:laugh:
Hopfuly it's not anyone's crew on this thread.:laugh:


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> I survived, Randall Ave I saw yesterday getting coffe around 3:30 the completely fixed that broken Band-Aid pole and replaced it with a new one.
> 
> View attachment 179590


You go to the DD there? In the morning I swear time stands still they are soo slow. That building is getting knocked down, putting up a new one further back.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> I survived, Randall Ave I saw yesterday getting coffe around 3:30 the completely fixed that broken Band-Aid pole and replaced it with a new one.
> 
> View attachment 179590


That's a lite duty 7 1/2 western uni on a dodge 2500. They are probably working for cheap cash.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> You go to the DD there? In the morning I swear time stands still they are soo slow. That building is getting knocked down, putting up a new one further back.


Yes, it just up the road and on my way to my acts


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> That's a lite duty 7 1/2 western uni on a dodge 2500. They are probably working for cheap cash.


 The denville road dept guys were enjoying the circus show they were putting on, I had to take a short vid it. The loud Muffler what you can't hear in the video made it even more funny


----------



## J.Ricci

Time to head out stacking, so much melted off today my route's a lot shorter for the night.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> My plowing records go back to 07. I remember 03 was a bad year, i think.


Yes 2003 was bad we had slow Jan but feb was great we had the Presidents' Day weekend Blizzard. March was pretty good and the. April first we had snow. At that time I worked with a friend who was a Landcaper and we had everything put away and we where doing cleanups and the snow came.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Cleared out of here earlier than most places, still came down good for a while though. Should be able to stack up on some salting over the next few days with cold nights. Whatever doesn't melt off today is going to stick around a little while once it freezes solid unfortunately


I was thinking today how screwed we are seeing some of the piles still from last storm. We need some good warm temps.



J.Ricci said:


> Sunday looks like a miss, this is probably it but April looks cold...and April snow has happened before unfortunately


You shut your dirty mouth


----------



## duramax plow

Anyone salting tonight???


----------



## Mike_C

duramax plow said:


> Anyone salting tonight???


Salt run starting at 4AM


----------



## duramax plow

Yeah, I used all my salt up, have maybe 2 of my lots of salt at best out of 5 needed... Should've bought that other yard of salt. 
Should be good. that next storm is going to miss up... Glad
:clapping::clapping::clapping:


----------



## shawn_

All my lots are pretty dry and the temp here in Monmouth county won't go below freezing , no salt run here.


----------



## duramax plow

Do any of you guys think winter is over, or maybe a Plow run in the spring?
I'm personally over this winter season. It was surely my most interesting season that's for sure.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

duramax plow said:


> Do any of you guys think winter is over, or maybe a Plow run in the spring?
> I'm personally over this winter season. It was surely my most interesting season that's for sure.


It could snow with such below normal temps like this


----------



## iceyman

One of our subs.. :hammerhead:


----------



## duramax plow

iceyman said:


> One of our subs.. :hammerhead:
> 
> View attachment 179618


I serviced a 2 storage units in 2016-17 season, 
Never again, it's very easy to tear something up, and you can't really get the snow in front of the garage doors.

That sucks though...... insurance?


----------



## duramax plow

Looks like an easy fix though, it's just the capping


----------



## iceyman

Apparently it got sent through corparate so now it probably will have to be insurance.. havent seen it in person but it doesnt look structural so it could be worse. And yea storage units suck. We have 4 at seasonal pricing so in a weak year they pay the bills


----------



## duramax plow

iceyman said:


> Apparently it got sent through corparate so now it probably will have to be insurance.. havent seen it in person but it doesnt look structural so it could be worse. And yea storage units suck. We have 4 at seasonal pricing so in a weak year they pay the bills


Seasonal not bad, but, the wind drifts., and heavy snow falls, you have little place to place the snow., I've cancelled those contracts., more power to you though


----------



## iceyman

duramax plow said:


> Seasonal not bad, but, the wind drifts., and heavy snow falls, you have little place to place the snow., I've cancelled those contracts., more power to you though


One i usually push actually had plenty of space to pile snow.. the one our sub does has zero places to put snow and in the blizzard in jan the snow was 7' against the doors. Had to bring a skid and bail him out that storm


----------



## duramax plow

iceyman said:


> One i usually push actually had plenty of space to pile snow.. the one our sub does has zero places to put snow and in the blizzard in jan the snow was 7' against the doors. Had to bring a skid and bail him out that storm


Same issue. But it's in my contract they had to pay hourly to relocate snow., so made an extra couple thousand with the skid


----------



## iceyman

duramax plow said:


> Same issue. But it's in my contract they had to pay hourly to relocate snow., so made an extra couple thousand with the skid


If they were all this open they wouldnt have such a bad name lol


----------



## duramax plow

iceyman said:


> If they were all this open they wouldnt have such a bad name lol
> 
> View attachment 179621


STILL have the problem of leaving trails In front of the doors


----------



## iceyman

duramax plow said:


> STILL have the problem of leaving trails In front of the doors


We have 2' rule in our contract. I start the angle to pull away from each door then work on push snow from the middle.. i also do not push entire length of building.. i do half at a time pushing each way so theirs not huge piles in the middle of row


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> One of our subs.. :hammerhead:
> 
> View attachment 179618


Thats an odd hit, plow was up and he hit it high, guy driving was on his phone? Since the plow wasn't down and plowing at that time, the hit it may fall under the guys own auto ins.
Looks like an easy fix, push back tin can wall and put new pice of white flashing but to make it like new it could be costly with new wall and the units will have to be taken appart to do so.

BTW, That pict reminds me that I missed Storage Wars Wed night because I was out plowinglowblue:..


----------



## Mr Efficiency

One of my residential plow customers called me up before and said the neighbor across the street called her and said your plow guy backed into and knocked down he mailbox and can you give her a call. 
I called the lady and talk to her and she is so convinced that I knocked down the mailbox. I know I didn't hit so I went and stop by right after our conversation without her knowing since I was right up the road clearing a sidewalk. She was a bit suprised I stopped by. I wanded to get picts of the marks in the snow of direction it got pushed over.
It was clearly knocked down by the town. 
I seen a bunch knocked down around town, there is a few randolph road dept guys that fly down the roads all the time taking out mailboxes and even plowing the wrong way late ar night.

I took pictures, there was no indents in the snow from me backing into it but indents in the snow to the side from it being pushed over from being hit by heavy wet snow beung thrown from the town plows. 
I put a call into the town and if I don't hear back U will be contacting the police dept also. 
If I backed into the mailbox and did damage, I would of left a card saying sorry and will fix damage.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Mr Efficiency said:


> One of my residential plow customers called me up before and said the neighbor across the street called her and said your plow guy backed into and knocked down he mailbox and can you give her a call.
> I called the lady and talk to her and she is so convinced that I knocked down the mailbox. I know I didn't hit so I went and stop by right after our conversation without her knowing since I was right up the road clearing a sidewalk. She was a bit suprised I stopped by. I wanded to get picts of the marks in the snow of direction it got pushed over.
> It was clearly knocked down by the town.
> I seen a bunch knocked down around town, there is a few randolph road dept guys that fly down the roads all the time taking out mailboxes and even plowing the wrong way late ar night.
> 
> I took pictures, there was no indents in the snow from me backing into it but indents in the snow to the side from it being pushed over from being hit by heavy wet snow beung thrown from the town plows.
> I put a call into the town and if I don't hear back U will be contacting the police dept also.
> If I backed into the mailbox and did damage, I would of left a card saying sorry and will fix damage.
> View attachment 179628


Lady also lied to my face and said she heard me hit the mailbox and knock it over. funny part is I took a picture of the snow on the driveway up by the woman's car when I was plowing by chance so I have a tome stamp of when I was plowing thr driveway and doesn't match up with her story, I didn't tell her that.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Thats an odd hit, plow was up and he hit it high, guy driving was on his phone? Since the plow wasn't down and plowing at that time, the hit it may fall under the guys own auto ins.
> Looks like an easy fix, push back tin can wall and put new pice of white flashing but to make it like new it could be costly with new wall and the units will have to be taken appart to do so.
> 
> BTW, That pict reminds me that I missed Storage Wars Wed night because I was out plowinglowblue:..





Mr Efficiency said:


> Lady also lied to my face and said she heard me hit the mailbox and knock it over. funny part is I took a picture of the snow on the driveway up by the woman's car when I was plowing by chance so I have a tome stamp of when I was plowing thr driveway and doesn't match up with her story, I didn't tell her that.


One driveway texted me to say i didnt knock his mailbox down that it fell before i got there. I said thanks and that i look for any damage like that before i start the driveway. I guess thats a better situation than being lied to


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> One driveway texted me to say i didnt knock his mailbox down that it fell before i got there. I said thanks and that i look for any damage like that before i start the driveway. I guess thats a better situation than being lied to


Few years ago I started taking pictures of mailboxes that I saw that we're down across the street from my accounts or at my acts because so many are being knocked down by Rogue town Road plow guys. I took a pict earlier in the year during the February 17th snowstorm, 







the guy called me the 4 days latter when a lot of the snow melted already and was basically accusing me of knocking down his mailbox. I had taken a picture as I
started plowing his driveway of the mailbox laying down in the snow from the town to cover my ass. He was shocked when I sent him the picture to his cell phone of his mailbox down before I started plowing the entrance of his driveway after out conservation. 

One I didn't see already knocked down and I know I wasn't at her house at that time. I did the first plowing around 7:30 in the evening and the last plowing at 4:30 right after the road was plowed for the final time. I Was not at there plowing my customers account at 12:30 when woman across the street said she herd her mailbox get hit and knocked down. 
I also called the police department just before and how to chat with an officer I have enough evidence to cover my butt now..

Randolph doesn't replace mailboxes anymore knocked over by their road plowing, they started doing that a few years ago and now people are looking for others to replace theirs.


----------



## UniqueTouch

Hey y’all, anyone have the official snow fall amounts for Monmouth county? I can never find them , thanks


----------



## Petr51488

Seems like a good side business after the snow stops lol fixing mail boxes! I didn’t knock it over but I can fix it for x


----------



## Mr Efficiency

UniqueTouch said:


> Hey y'all, anyone have the official snow fall amounts for Monmouth county? I can never find them , thanks


Here
https://www.wrh.noaa.gov/total_forecast/getprod.php?new&prod=XXXPNSPHI&wfo=phi


----------



## Randall Ave

My dad's across the street is knocked out again. They fly on this street. I used to contract with the town. I had to buy a cheap plastic fence once. My old service body had heavy steel racks. The kids pushed one of those basketball hoop things out into the road winroe. I cleaned that thing down to the ground. Snowing hard, never saw it. I got dragged into the administrator office. The resident is pi$$ed. Who's paying? I told the administrator it was in the road right of way. And I will sue the resident for my truck damage. Never heard another word.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> My dad's across the street is knocked out again. They fly on this street. I used to contract with the town. I had to buy a cheap plastic fence once. My old service body had heavy steel racks. The kids pushed one of those basketball hoop things out into the road winroe. I cleaned that thing down to the ground. Snowing hard, never saw it. I got dragged into the administrator office. The resident is pi$$ed. Who's paying? I told the administrator it was in the road right of way. And I will sue the resident for my truck damage. Never heard another word.


I am prety sure it is illegal for the town guys to plow driving the wrong way on the road at the road speed limit+ plowing.
They were in a mad rush Wed night after 3 am to get all the back roads cleaned when snow ended. There are some neighborhoods I plow in the same guys plow each storm and knock out the mailboxes all the time. One storm I was about to back out a driveway and waited for the town guy plowing to pass that was plowing at a high rate of speed and he threw so much heavy snow at my truck I though the window was going to blow out and the whole truck moved.
I am thinking of filing a complaint because it is getting out of control with their recklessness. I did get in touch with a randolph police officer and today. If the husband calls me back and is convinced like the wife I hit and knocked the mail box ,I will tell them him to call the police department. I have all evidence needed that shows I didn't hit it.


----------



## Randall Ave

Late night I run both sides, keeps the cutting edge more even. But, no one is out, and I'm running about 16-18 mph. Hey, I'm getting paid by the hour. No need to rush. Now town employee are different. The faster they go, the sooner they are back at the barn complaining.


----------



## iceyman

Always try to run both sides.. learned that years ago when id hve one side worn off 3x as much as the other


----------



## Petr51488

So- was that winters last hurrah? Time to pack up the blowers and plows?


----------



## Randall Ave

Petr51488 said:


> So- was that winters last hurrah? Time to pack up the blowers and plows?


I think so. Can't put my stuff away till it melts out back.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> So- was that winters last hurrah? Time to pack up the blowers and plows?


Honestly with the pattern we are in we might not be done.. unfortunately it will be cold for awhile


----------



## UniqueTouch

just packed the plows away again. Was definitely nice to get that last storm in. Thank god for global warming....lol


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Was going over how many driveways I did in 19 hrs of plowing Wed into Thur morning and had about 1 hour of breaks to grab coffe and snacks. I did 182 with one small building and included clearing in front of all the garage doors, a few front door walks and 24 of driveways I only plowed once, others were done twice, did go back and plow the ends of a few that was not included in the 182 number. Had one friend with me that shoveled.
Many driveways I do are big and some very hilly that I had to hand throw ice melt on for traction.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

UniqueTouch said:


> just packed the plows away again. Was definitely nice to get that last storm in. Thank god for global warming....lol


Mine will be put away after April 15.
Had 4 Feet of snow here since March 2, think one will be coming but hopfuly some piles melt down, I have no room left to put snow on 80% of acts.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Mine will be put away after April 15.
> Had 4 Feet of snow here since March 2, think one will be coming but hopfuly some piles melt down, I have no room left to put snow on 80% of acts.


With this cold piles will melt slow


----------



## J.Ricci

Melting off pretty well here, cold nights aren't going to help though


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Mr Efficiency said:


> One of my residential plow customers called me up before and said the neighbor across the street called her and said your plow guy backed into and knocked down he mailbox and can you give her a call.
> I called the lady and talk to her and she is so convinced that I knocked down the mailbox. I know I didn't hit so I went and stop by right after our conversation without her knowing since I was right up the road clearing a sidewalk. She was a bit suprised I stopped by. I wanded to get picts of the marks in the snow of direction it got pushed over.
> It was clearly knocked down by the town.
> I seen a bunch knocked down around town, there is a few randolph road dept guys that fly down the roads all the time taking out mailboxes and even plowing the wrong way late ar night.
> 
> I took pictures, there was no indents in the snow from me backing into it but indents in the snow to the side from it being pushed over from being hit by heavy wet snow beung thrown from the town plows.
> I put a call into the town and if I don't hear back U will be contacting the police dept also.
> If I backed into the mailbox and did damage, I would of left a card saying sorry and will fix damage.
> View attachment 179628


I talked to the womans husband of the people that live across the street of one of my plow acts are convinced I knocked down their mailbox by backing into it but it was laying down to the side clearly showing it was hit with road plow snow hitting it. I told him I did not hit the mailbox and you can clearly see in the indent in the snow that the mailbox was hit by snow and knocked over to side and not being hit by being pushed back. Even with me saying that he still wanted to see if I would replace it for him at my cost and offer restitution.

Its an older mail box post and was most likely rotted out some at the base. 
If he calls the police on me I have the pictures to show it was not me along with a video from yesterday I took.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> I talked to the womans husband of the people that live across the street of one of my plow acts are convinced I knocked down their mailbox by backing into it but it was laying down to the side clearly showing it was hit with road plow snow hitting it. I told him I did not hit the mailbox and you can clearly see in the indent in the snow that the mailbox was hit by snow and knocked over to side and not being hit by being pushed back. Even with me saying that he still wanted to see if I would replace it for him at my cost and offer restitution.
> 
> Its an older mail box post and was most likely rotted out some at the base.
> If he calls the police on me I have the pictures to show it was not me along with a video from yesterday I took.


Tell him you will need a police report. And some type of evidence that you did it. He will go away. The police ain't gonna waste time with him.


----------



## J.Ricci

Power washed everything today, put the plows at the back of the yard. Left one salter in just in case but I think we’re done, at least here on the coast


----------



## UniqueTouch

182 driveways?


----------



## kawasaki guy

Took plow off the ATV again tonight. No more snow!


----------



## duramax plow

Now we awaits the last payment :gunsfiring::gunsfiring::gunsfiring:


----------



## Mr Efficiency

UniqueTouch said:


> 182 driveways?


Yes 182 including a small building, 79 I did twice with my truck. Another 40 were done with my second truck of mine and none were first plows with full amount of snow that I did already. I can go about 3x faster then my employe driving my other truck..


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Tell him you will need a police report. And some type of evidence that you did it. He will go away. The police ain't gonna waste time with him.


If he files a police report it will be false one, let him do it, he will regret it. I did not give him the times I was at the act and have evidence I was there up the street for first plowing. His wife told me it was around 12:30 I hit and knocked down the mail box and she heard me do it. I was not even in the area and at 12:30 am I was takind a short break re fueling and video tapped that hack with 4 mex with dollar store shovels plowing the Exxon a town away at that time. My other truck with two guys started plowing for me didn't start till 3:30 am in another area.
The second plowing is the one I have a picture of the snow in the driveway on act I was doing.


----------



## S_Marino87

I'm sure we're done with snow, my new truck is supposedly finally being delivered in the next week or so after waiting for what feels like forever


----------



## S_Marino87

Mr Efficiency said:


> If he files a police report it will be false one, let him do it, he will regret it. I did not give him the times I was at the act and have evidence I was there up the street for first plowing. His wife told me it was around 12:30 I hit and knocked down the mail box and she heard me do it. I was not even in the area and at 12:30 am I was takind a short break re fueling and video tapped that hack with 4 mex with dollar store shovels plowing the Exxon a town away at that time. My other truck with two guys started plowing for me didn't start till 3:30 am in another area.
> The second plowing is the one I have a picture of the snow in the driveway on act I was doing.


Sounds like you're in good shape, good thing you have the video / time stamp.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

S_Marino87 said:


> I'm sure we're done with snow, my new truck is supposedly finally being delivered in the next week or so after waiting for what feels like forever


long range temperature anomalies still showing cold and only but a few above avg days in next 2 weeks.









We will probably get some sort of big freak April snow storm, I hope not though.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> long range temperature anomalies still showing cold and only but a few above avg days in next 2 weeks.
> View attachment 179714
> 
> 
> We will probably get some sort of big freak April snow storm, I hope not though.


The waitress at the dinner I plow, said she's going to punch me in the face if it snows again. Need one more storm.


----------



## UniqueTouch

was just snowing like a sob near me


----------



## Petr51488

I’m putting the blowers away tomorrow or Tuesday so there’s your last storm. I wouldn’t mind another 2” storm that’ll melt by the end of the day.


----------



## iceyman

Gold medal in hockey and partying. Getting too old for this tho lol


----------



## shawn_

S_Marino87 said:


> I'm sure we're done with snow, my new truck is supposedly finally being delivered in the next week or so after waiting for what feels like forever


What did you order?


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Gold medal in hockey and partying. Getting too old for this tho lol
> 
> View attachment 179715


Which one are you.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Which one are you.


Holding the banner.. im the founder and the guy holding the plaque is my gm lol


----------



## S_Marino87

iceyman said:


> Gold medal in hockey and partying. Getting too old for this tho lol
> 
> View attachment 179715


Congrats man...Flyers logo in the back hurts though lol



shawn_ said:


> What did you order?


2017 F350 platinum 6.7 fully loaded with a Fisher XV2


----------



## duramax plow

S_Marino87 said:


> Congrats man...Flyers logo in the back hurts though lol
> 
> 2017 F350 platinum 6.7 fully loaded with a Fisher XV2


That's the best part of the picture, can't be fly without it


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> Congrats man...Flyers logo in the back hurts though lol


Tough pill to swallow....


----------



## S_Marino87

J.Ricci said:


> Tough pill to swallow....


 :laugh:


----------



## iceyman

Yea the arena is called flyers skate zone.. im a philly fan in all sports except hockey but flyers cant be taken seriously anyway so theyre not a real threat lol


----------



## shawn_

Let's go islanders lol... Marino beautiful truck, id love too order one I am jealous. Goodluck with it!


----------



## V_Scapes

I've got 4 tickets to the April 3 devil's rangers game can't wait. Devil's have been killing it lately.


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Yea the arena is called flyers skate zone.. im a philly fan in all sports except hockey but flyers cant be taken seriously anyway so theyre not a real threat lol


Hey at least you got one thing right, could be worse lol



V_Scapes said:


> I've got 4 tickets to the April 3 devil's rangers game can't wait. Devil's have been killing it lately.


I just bought tickets for that game and this Thursday's game. Home stretch, playing real good hockey aside from that San Jose game


----------



## Mike_C

duramax plow said:


> That's the best part of the picture, can't be fly without it


Think you're lost my friend



J.Ricci said:


> Hey at least you got one thing right, could be worse lol
> 
> I just bought tickets for that game and this Thursday's game. Home stretch, playing real good hockey aside from that San Jose game


I'll be at the game Tuesday. Real tempted to buy for the Rangers game also


----------



## djt1029

shawn_ said:


> Let's go *islanders* lol...


Never heard of them lol



J.Ricci said:


> Hey at least you got one thing right, could be worse lol
> 
> I just bought tickets for that game and this Thursday's game. Home stretch, playing real good hockey aside from that San Jose game


I was there last night, great crowd and great game. Also going to the Rangers and Pen's games. Just wish Florida would lose a game or two


----------



## UniqueTouch

anyone know if there are any places that still have a supply of the old redmax weed wacker heads? the red ones that hold a lot more? I love them plus they are scalp proof with the size of it when you put it on the ground it is perfect height. Ive been looking everywhere without any luck. Thanks yall


----------



## aclawn

UniqueTouch said:


> anyone know if there are any places that still have a supply of the old redmax weed wacker heads? the red ones that hold a lot more? I love them plus they are scalp proof with the size of it when you put it on the ground it is perfect height. Ive been looking everywhere without any luck. Thanks yall


https://sleequipment.com/trimmer-he...MIx5SF-9WK2gIViqGzCh0suQ7FEAQYCyABEgLLY_D_BwE


----------



## Mike_C

Pulled most of my machines off sites today and washed everything. Hope to start cleanups next Monday


----------



## Exclusive contracting

Try jersey power in Clifton nj


----------



## truckie80

Put the plows away today, hoping to get a day of work in this week before full swing next week weather permitting


----------



## truckie80

I know there's a lot of other firefighters on here and I'm sure you've heard about the sad string of LODD's around the country from York PA, the Pratt Vol. Fire Dept, and here with the FDNY...tomorrow 10AM at St Patricks Cathedral is the funeral for a great firefighter, father friend and brother. Lt. Davidson from 69 Engine. If anyone's department is coming to the funeral tomorrow, shoot me a message


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> I know there's a lot of other firefighters on here and I'm sure you've heard about the sad string of LODD's around the country from York PA, the Pratt Vol. Fire Dept, and here with the FDNY...tomorrow 10AM at St Patricks Cathedral is the funeral for a great firefighter, father friend and brother. Lt. Davidson from 69 Engine. If anyone's department is coming to the funeral tomorrow, shoot me a message


Message sent


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Pulled most of my machines off sites today and washed everything. Hope to start cleanups next Monday


Working around snow piles? We still have plenty of it here.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Working around snow piles? We still have plenty of it here.


Probably going to try and start some other work at the end of this week but cleanups once next week rolls around. Hope piles are gone by then but they're lingering.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Probably going to try and start some other work at the end of this week but cleanups once next week rolls around. Hope piles are gone by then but they're lingering.


I've got some downed limb work I should get on. Some of the snow piles here are still huge we would miss so much if we started now. Really hoping the warm temps and rain at the end of this week eat alot of it or else we'll have to start and bite the bullet. I hate starting cleanups in April.


----------



## HeatMiser

We pulled my backhoe off site yesterday, cleaning up snow equipment and packing it away today.


----------



## iceyman

HeatMiser said:


> We pulled my backhoe off site yesterday, cleaning up snow equipment and packing it away today.


Chance next week


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Chance next week


Please explain, someone asked me today, told them they were nuts.


----------



## HeatMiser

iceyman said:


> Chance next week


The landscape guys aren't going to be happy. I'll roll the dice until then though, long weekend coming up


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Please explain, someone asked me today, told them they were nuts.


Basically we have blocking in The Atlantic which forces the cold air down from canada. Get a well timed system to interact with that cold and we have a storm. Def not guaranteed but if were to get an april snowstorm it would be this year.


----------



## iceyman

HeatMiser said:


> The landscape guys aren't going to be happy. I'll roll the dice until then though, long weekend coming up


Ice cream men arent happy either. Need to start making money.


----------



## HeatMiser

No complaints here extended cold is good for the oil business


----------



## J.Ricci

Back to cleanups tomorrow. Question anyone have their mosquito applicators license? If so how hards the test


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Back to cleanups tomorrow. Question anyone have their mosquito applicators licens? If so how hards the test


I know a couple guys that have it ill ask them tmrw.. that crap actually works too.. was amazed


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> I know a couple guys that have it ill ask them tmrw.. that crap actually works too.. was amazed


Thanks ice.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Basically we have blocking in The Atlantic which forces the cold air down from canada. Get a well timed system to interact with that cold and we have a storm. Def not guaranteed but if were to get an april snowstorm it would be this year.
> 
> View attachment 179776


I can believe it, especially with how cold it's been getting at night.


----------



## iceyman

Huge 3rd for the devils.. hall is just insane


----------



## Mr Efficiency

2 snow chances, one day 6 and around day 10.

Day 10 euro maps.
Day 6 snow shows up on the map in SNJ


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Huge 3rd for the devils.. hall is just insane


Great finish to the game. Super tight race for the wildcard.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Great finish to the game. Super tight race for the wildcard.


Gona be a fight but our future is bright.. that a haiku?


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> 2 snow chances, one day 6 and around day 10.
> 
> Day 10 euro maps.
> Day 6 snow shows up on the map in SNJ
> 
> View attachment 179798
> 
> 
> View attachment 179799


Just unreal... just wish this pattern started 2 weeks earlier.. mid feb start instead of early march wouldve been insane for nj snow


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Huge 3rd for the devils.. hall is just insane


Can't remember a devil having a season like hall. Team's been way WAY better than I was expecting this year definitely ahead of schedule



Mr Efficiency said:


> 2 snow chances, one day 6 and around day 10.
> 
> Day 10 euro maps.
> Day 6 snow shows up on the map in SNJ
> 
> View attachment 179798
> 
> 
> View attachment 179799


Get the **** out of here...


----------



## djt1029

Another great game, hopefully Toronto can give us a hand tomorrow


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Just unreal... just wish this pattern started 2 weeks earlier.. mid feb start instead of early march wouldve been insane for nj snow


It did basically did in Northern NJ, Feb 17 10" then warmed up till 3/2 10" storm then 3/7 23" then 3/13 4" then 3/21 10"


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> It did basically did in Northern NJ, Feb 17 10" then warmed up till 3/2 10" storm then 3/7 23" then 3/13 4" then 3/21 10"


Well not for monmouth lol.. we missed 4 out on 4 rainstorms in feb


----------



## S_Marino87

Snow's just extra money for me so normally I'd take it but I have a roofing job next week. Usually figure once April rolls around it's safe to book bigger outside jobs but this pattern's going to test that


----------



## V_Scapes

If we get plowable snow in april I'm throwing my phone away and booking a one way ticket to Mexico.


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

Adios Senor! LOL.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

J.Ricci said:


> Can't remember a devil having a season like hall. Team's been way WAY better than I was expecting this year definitely ahead of schedule
> 
> Get the **** out of here...


0z euro control run active with snowy for Northern NJ day 8 to 13
Will be interesting if any of the snow storms do occur.
Knowing now how march has gone, April snow could occur with higher chances with the cold pattern. 
Right now I am ready for lawns and will be doing lawns soon but plows are not put away yet.


----------



## djt1029

Starting cleanups Monday...really hope snow doesn't interrupt us soon after. Don't like that euro at all


----------



## shawn_

More snow


----------



## V_Scapes

Got a bunch more prep work done today. I'm also hoping to start next week at some point, news12 showing rain Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## Mike_C

If we get that snow we’re royally ****ed


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> If we get that snow we're royally ******


It will be here and gone faster than an ex wife looking for a check.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> It will be here and gone faster than an ex wife looking for a check.


The added snow piles and saturated soil doesn't help our cause.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> The added snow piles and saturated soil doesn't help our cause.


I personally don't think it will happen.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I personally don't think it will happen.


I agree but nothing surprises me anymore


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> I agree but nothing surprises me anymore


Honestly if this is any other year id give it a 1% chance.. this year all bets are off.. it just wants to snow. We are getting spoiled


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Honestly if this is any other year id give it a 1% chance.. this year all bets are off.. it just wants to snow. We are getting spoiled


Spoiled he says...


----------



## shawn_

I will gladly take another storm just too piss everyone off that wants the snow too stop


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Spoiled he says...


Lol i feel like this should be our normal snowfall total every year.. except we are at 200% normal


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> I will gladly take another storm just too piss everyone off that wants the snow too stop


Same with me, I would love another storm would make me Happy!


----------



## shawn_

Anyone have an idea how much snow fall we got this season? Central jersey area.


----------



## truckie80

LAB INC said:


> Same with me, I would love another storm would make me Happy!


Sure it would


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Anyone have an idea how much snow fall we got this season? Central jersey area.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Anyone have an idea how much snow fall we got this season? Central jersey area.


Freehold at 56 i believe


----------



## J.Ricci

shawn_ said:


> Anyone have an idea how much snow fall we got this season? Central jersey area.


Also curious. I'll have to add up my records when I get back to the office


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> Sure it would


He says a lot of things


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Freehold at 56 i believe


Had right around 73" + or - a few inches here since Dec 9 up in the hills of Morris County.


----------



## S_Marino87

Surprisingly steady rain here, perfect day for a bay window install:hammerhead:


----------



## shawn_

Icy 56" in freehold ? Dam I didn't see that much in oceanport..... lol


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Icy 56" in freehold ? Dam I didn't see that much in oceanport..... lol


Honestly i was pretty surprised. We use weatherworks and they have us at 56 then that noaa map basically confirms it.. i mean jan 4 we had 14" and mar 21 13" so thats basically half the total right there.. in December we plowed 4-5 times and march we had 6" wen nw nj got pounded.. all adds up


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Silly model print, 0z euro control run.
Earlier snows it was showing are not there now, models are having some big isues figuring out how cold air will drop down.


----------



## aclawn

https://climate.rutgers.edu/stateclim/?section=njcp&target=wint1718snowtotals


----------



## iceyman

Snow sunday night1-3 2-4


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Snow sunday night1-3 2-4


Haha that would be awesome. Suppose to be starting cleanups on Monday. Zero sarcasm there lol


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Haha that would be awesome. Suppose to be starting cleanups on Monday. Zero sarcasm there lol


I'm looking to start next week also. Tuesday and Wednesday looks wet tho.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Haha that would be awesome. Suppose to be starting cleanups on Monday. Zero sarcasm there lol


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Snow sunday night1-3 2-4


With Isolated 8" around here in the hills of Morris county is what I feel may occur. These types of systems alway outperform.
Serious thump dump right around before and after dawn.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Monday morning and day 7 again. 
Of fun.
Snow mold..


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Mr Efficiency said:


> Monday morning and day 7 again.
> Of fun.
> Snow mold..
> 
> View attachment 179889
> 
> 
> View attachment 179890


You guys in the lower elevation probably will not see much on the pavement especialy if any salt is applied or in sunny areas. 
I Hate morning after holiday events


----------



## Mr Efficiency

12z cmc Monday morning and day 8-9


----------



## V_Scapes

Is this model no sense because I haven't heard a thing about snow anywhere else. I was going to take the salter out tomorrow.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Is this model no sense because I haven't heard a thing about snow anywhere else. I was going to take the salter out tomorrow.


Every model has snow for Sunday night.. probably wont be much but possible salting .. next weekend has the look of a bigger storm


----------



## Mr Efficiency

12z euro. About same as 0z run. 
Snow falls from about 3 am to 10 am.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Is this model no sense because I haven't heard a thing about snow anywhere else. I was going to take the salter out tomorrow.


My secretary lives in Allamuchy. She heard something on the radio this morning about Monday.


----------



## duramax plow

So is this Sunday event for real???
Snow for Easter Sunday???

Enough to salt in Philly?


----------



## iceyman

duramax plow said:


> So is this Sunday event for real???
> Snow for Easter Sunday???
> 
> Enough to salt in Philly?


Might be a white rain event. Philly should be too warm


----------



## Randall Ave

We are at 810 ft elevation. We might get something if anything happens.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> My secretary lives in Allamuchy. She heard something on the radio this morning about Monday.


Your secretary? where have you been for the last few days, I guess not on plowsite.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> Your secretary? where have you been for the last few days, I guess not on plowsite.


Umm, I'm in a female world. The wife knows the secretary, who knows the accountant, etc. I step outa line, I'm a dead man.


----------



## duramax plow

Randall Ave said:


> Umm, I'm in a female world. The wife knows the secretary, who knows the accountant, etc. I step outa line, I'm a dead man.


I'm confused, your plowsite is at the secretary?


----------



## iceyman

duramax plow said:


> I'm confused, your plowsite is at the secretary?


:hammerhead::hammerhead:


----------



## Randall Ave

duramax plow said:


> I'm confused, your plowsite is at the secretary?


Your going to drag MJD over here.


----------



## Randall Ave

Now the local weather is ssysay posibpos 3" for Sunday night?


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Now the local weather is ssysay posibpos 3" for Sunday night?


Thought i told u guys 3 days ago


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Thought i told u guys 3 days ago
> 
> View attachment 179916


Shops been a little busy. Not one person showed up this week per appointment.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Shops been a little busy. Not one person showed up this week per appointment.


Lol i made an appointment with the dam bunny at the mall last night.. get there at exactly my time and he was on a 20 minute break.​


----------



## V_Scapes

I guess the salter will stay in the truck a while longer. Another threat for snow around the 7th. Going to pick up my ski in a bit, not that it feels anything like spring.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Mr Efficiency said:


> With Isolated 8" around here in the hills of Morris county is what I feel may occur. These types of systems alway outperform.
> Serious thump dump right around before and after dawn.


New 12z NAM runs are going towards my early call. 
I will be putting on the plows this afternoon after I see a few more of the model runs, I have Easter plans tomorrow with family and no way I will be scrambling to put plows on at 4 am when it is thumping snow at first light.
Going to be a quick moving system. Monday morning will be a mess.


----------



## iceyman

Def gona be a quick thump


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Def gona be a quick thump


Latest euro increased totals again.

Heading out to get things ready for monday morning, plows going on. Can't do it tomorrow and will not do it monday morning in a panic..
I dont think there will be much snow on pavement below 600' all my stuff is above 900'
You all have a great Easter


----------



## shawn_

Uhhh- what kinda snow are we getting


----------



## J.Ricci

Never ending winter, put a couple plows back on


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Uhhh- what kinda snow are we getting


Possible 2-4 .. all depends how hard the thump is to get accumulating going


----------



## truckie80

Going to be hard to finish cleanups by May if we get this


----------



## V_Scapes

This is terrible


----------



## djt1029

Unbelievable


----------



## snowpushers

Customer left a message on answering machine "when will your crew be out to mulch in the gardens ?" If it does snow Monday and at least covers the lawns - I'll call and tell her by June!


----------



## V_Scapes

snowpushers said:


> Customer left a message on answering machine "when will your crew be out to mulch in the gardens ?" If it does snow Monday and at least covers the lawns - I'll call and tell her by June!


Everyone is going to be in an absolute tizzy this spring to get work done. I talked to a lady two weeks ago or so and quoted a cleanup,she called me yesterday and asked if she was on the list and when. Serious Clark?


----------



## snowpushers

What's happening in my area is that the snow for the most part is gone, expect for a few snow piles. Some companies in my area only do residentials and are jumping on the clean-ups and laying down mulch as soon as they finish the clean up!!! We do both commercial and residential, and most of the work we have done are on the commercial properties for the past three weeks, especially tree damage!!! The past two weeks we where dumping 5.5 -6 tons of wood chips everyday at the local mulch yard! Its been crazy! I even had a customer ask last week when are we going to get started?!!! What!! Really?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

One plow the welds didn't hold up from past few storms. Screw it now and hopfuly it stays on the truck if I have to use it because I am not welding the plow this eve.
Going to weld it properly next time from the inside and put some support brackets that don't interfere with it locking in.
New NAM has even more for NNJ.


----------



## V_Scapes

snowpushers said:


> What's happening in my area is that the snow for the most part is gone, expect for a few snow piles. Some companies in my area only do residentials and are jumping on the clean-ups and laying down mulch as soon as they finish the clean up!!! We do both commercial and residential, and most of the work we have done are on the commercial properties for the past three weeks, especially tree damage!!! The past two weeks we where dumping 5.5 -6 tons of wood chips everyday at the local mulch yard! Its been crazy! I even had a customer ask last week when are we going to get started?!!! What!! Really?


People get nuts. I had a few customers giving me some serious attitude last spring about us not getting to their property yet, and this was when we were only a couple weeks in. Nobody understands that's the bottom line.
I would'nt be surprised if this over performs Monday morning.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> One plow the welds didn't hold up from past few storms. Screw it now and hopfuly it stays on the truck if I have to use it because I am not welding the plow this eve.
> Going to weld it properly next time from the inside and put some support brackets that don't interfere with it locking in.
> New NAM has even more for NNJ.
> 
> View attachment 179939
> 
> 
> View attachment 179941


Give that lift frame a good look over. They rot out from the inside.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> People get nuts. I had a few customers giving me some serious attitude last spring about us not getting to their property yet, and this was when we were only a couple weeks in. Nobody understands that's the bottom line.
> I would'nt be surprised if this over performs Monday morning.


Nothing is surprising this spring.. if if comes in hot and thumps we/you north guys could get 4-6 quick


----------



## Randall Ave

I'm 80 percent ready, but you think its going to stick on pavement?


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I'm 80 percent ready, but you think its going to stick on pavement?


Good rates and if it starts by 5 and it has a chance


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Give that lift frame a good look over. They rot out from the inside.


Frame is good, usualy after the last plow if not too busy, I coat the entre plow in fluid film with the cheap paint sprayer from walmart. I buy the stuff in the gallon. Sprays on nice if warmed up. Then cover the plows with a tarp.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> I'm 80 percent ready, but you think its going to stick on pavement?


Should at 600' + some and further up you go the more there will be. 
Sure looks it will be Mad dash in the am.


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Good rates and if it starts by 5 and it has a chance


I hope we get it, bring the snow ❄⛄ on!


----------



## shawn_

I hope we get something also


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> I hope we get something also[/QU
> 
> Me too, ground is kind of warm but I would not mind it at all.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Its comming.. go up in elevation for the most on pavement but with such a quick heavy thump around dawn, even lower elevations black top will get some. 
NWS has continued its same song and dance, had nothing and now 4" with close to statewide winter weather advisories up for Monday morning.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Mr Efficiency said:


> Its comming.. go up in elevation for the most on pavement but with such a quick heavy thump around dawn, even lower elevations black top will get some.
> NWS has continued its same song and dance, had nothing and now 4" with close to statewide winter weather advisories up for Monday morning.
> 
> View attachment 179979
> 
> 
> View attachment 179980


----------



## Randall Ave

Well, guess I'm going to throw the other plow on, need to put it away anyhow. But, guess I gotta take the boss out to breakfast first. Before I Hop gets real busy.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Its comming.. go up in elevation for the most on pavement but with such a quick heavy thump around dawn, even lower elevations black top will get some.
> NWS has continued its same song and dance, had nothing and now 4" with close to statewide winter weather advisories up for Monday morning.
> 
> View attachment 179979
> 
> 
> View attachment 179980


Nothing new with nws being late to the party


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Well, guess I'm going to throw the other plow on, need to put it away anyhow. But, guess I gotta take the boss out to breakfast first. Before I Hop gets real busy.


Istay clear of scum hop, usualy go to Brians on main street in Succasunna if going for breakfast.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Solid 8" now on latest NAM run and .80" of liquid, 100% plowable for sure.


----------



## iceyman

If this verifies....


----------



## Mike_C

The landscape gods really don’t want to let us start cleanups this year. Trucks are back in snow mode; pretreating late tonight


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> Istay clear of scum hop, usualy go to Brians on main street in Succasunna if going for breakfast.


I go where ever I want, if my wife lets me. Usually go to Roses, she actually kooked this morning.


----------



## iceyman

.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 179990


Where's the don't like button!


----------



## UniqueTouch

Iceyman your in the wrong profession lol. You know more than these tools on TV, what ya thinking about next week? I already did abou 12 clean ups, customers definitely not going to be happy about me having to do clean up again lol


----------



## shawn_

Icy should I take off work tomorrow


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> .
> 
> View attachment 179990


That was a april fools map lol we have a def chance of plowing if it hits hard at 4-5 am and continues for 4-5 hours


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> That was a april fools map lol we have a def chance of plowing if it hits hard at 4-5 am and continues for 4-5 hours
> 
> View attachment 179993


Ugh that Nor Easter map made me excited


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> Iceyman your in the wrong profession lol. You know more than these tools on TV, what ya thinking about next week? I already did abou 12 clean ups, customers definitely not going to be happy about me having to do clean up again lol


Next week is really interesting.. models are on and off but they are picking up something significant. Too far out to say whether or not we will be on the rain or snow side but it will be a real deal storm


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> That was a april fools map lol we have a def chance of plowing if it hits hard at 4-5 am and continues for 4-5 hours
> 
> View attachment 179993


HA HA HA, I'm getting to old for this.


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> Ugh that Nor Easter map made me excited


Me too, I was doing a snow dance


----------



## J.Ricci

Can't believe we're probably going to be plowing tomorrow instead of doing cleanups. Crazy year. Anyway Happy Easter, hope the bunny brings us a devils win and flyers loss


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Can't believe we're probably going to be plowing tomorrow instead of doing cleanups. Crazy year. Anyway Happy Easter, hope the bunny brings us a devils win and flyers loss


0-1 so far. I'll be happy with a Devils win and Florida loss tomorrow but the 7 spot would be nice.


----------



## djt1029

I’m hoping we end up drawing Tampa Bay, more confident against them over Boston


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> I'm hoping we end up drawing Tampa Bay, more confident against them over Boston


Same here, we've played them a hell of a lot better this year


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> I'm hoping we end up drawing Tampa Bay, more confident against them over Boston


That would be a great series.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

NWS ups snow fcast again. 
Sigh


----------



## duramax plow

where was all of this in FEBRUARY???

Are you guys even able to get SALT???


----------



## Mike_C

duramax plow said:


> where was all of this in FEBRUARY???
> 
> Are you guys even able to get SALT???


I've got plenty for this storm and a few days of spot salting after it if needed...after that I'm in rough shape if we get next weekends storm...really don't want to bring more material in but might have to


----------



## HeatMiser

Trucks are all ready again, I have tickets to opening day tomorrow at Yankee stadium. This is pretty ridiculous


----------



## duramax plow

Mike_C said:


> I've got plenty for this storm and a few days of spot salting after it if needed...after that I'm in rough shape if we get next weekends storm...really don't want to bring more material in but might have to


what do you mean by next weekend storm??? what are they saying?


----------



## V_Scapes

Taylor Hall just smoked Price amazing goal


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> I've got plenty for this storm and a few days of spot salting after it if needed...after that I'm in rough shape if we get next weekends storm...really don't want to bring more material in but might have to


Last time I was at my supplier they didn't have much. Can't wait to stock my own so I don't have to worry in the future.


----------



## djt1029

Another huge win


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> View attachment 180017
> 
> Another huge win


Lmao


----------



## iceyman

Looks like this has a better chance for u northern guys. Under good banding something should stick.. well see .. and taylor hall has to be mvp.. who else carried their team on its back like he has


----------



## shawn_

Hoping for some plowable snow in Newark area accounts . I don't think my coastal accounts will get much accumulation


----------



## iceyman

Looks good up north


----------



## Randall Ave

Coming down here, roads white.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Coming down here, roads white.


Just about 3" now and 1-2" on pavement

I hate mondays like this..


----------



## djt1029

Coming down pretty good already coating pavement l


----------



## Randall Ave

No roads touched here. County, state, or town. Mabe there sleeping in?


----------



## V_Scapes

About 2" down and a light steady snow. Not sure how pavement looks, about to head out shortly.


----------



## UniqueTouch

I don’t know if I should put a plow on or not lol. Seems like it’s sticking to the roads quicker than last storm


----------



## Mike_C

We're over 6" at most of my locations already


----------



## UniqueTouch

Damn that’s crazy , woke up and couldn’t believe my eyes especially after how warm it was yesterday


----------



## S_Marino87

This is crazy


----------



## Randall Ave

Just stopped here. And I've heard this weekend we may get something?


----------



## iceyman

Doesnt mAtter how warm day before.. good rates overcome.. prolly 3” here in freehold


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Just stopped here. And I've heard this weekend we may get something?


A chance for a big one.. especially nnj .. well see how it trends


----------



## snowpushers

Was able to get a salt a quick salt run in! Melting fast on roads and walks, maybe 2.5" of snow on roads early this morning. Noticed a few more bent broken tree branches on the sites we had already picked up! Here we go again!!! I better go out a change the chipper blades, looks like we'll need it again!


----------



## crazyboy

Got some rain here at the coast!


----------



## V_Scapes

Solid 4" here with an isolated 5-6". Plowed everything.


----------



## iceyman

Yea we plowed most commercials.. hoas didnt get anything.. not terrible.. saturday is trending towards a good storm


----------



## UniqueTouch

hey yall need a little assistance again and I don't know where better to go than to you guys. I am putting new tail lights and new side marker lights on my sealcoating trailer. I purchased a 7 pin plug with a junction box so that I can run my tail light wires and the side marking wires to it. On the side markers there are only a pos and negative wire. I wanted to know if anyone knows to which color on the junction box I should run each wire to?


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> A chance for a big one.. especially nnj .. well see how it trends


Nice storm, we had just over 5inches it's melting off pretty fast! Is there a storm on bord for the weekend.


----------



## duramax plow

Had nothing here.... wth


----------



## truckie80

Plowed everything besides a couple residential's who called for us to skip them. We probably got enough snow for a second tier billing, haven't seen official totals yet though


----------



## J.Ricci

Salt run here, back to cleanups tomorrow.


----------



## iceyman

truckie80 said:


> Plowed everything besides a couple residential's who called for us to skip them. We probably got enough snow for a second tier billing, haven't seen official totals yet though


What county


----------



## iceyman

duramax plow said:


> Had nothing here.... wth


Wth? Its april and ur in philly! Lol we got 3 in cnj and nnj got upwards of 8! Cray


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Mike_C

Cleanups are probably delayed another week now...great. Nice storm to bill out but it's going to be mayhem trying to finish before the grass starts growing like crazy this year


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Salt run here, back to cleanups tomorrow.


Lucky


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Got 6.5" to 7" and 4"-6" on pavement.
Did a lot, a lot still on grass, som on pavement melting off now with sun after 2 pm.
One good thing, was able to push many old piles back since they were soft.
Got lots of room now if some more may be coming.
Was the coldest type snow event I ever had to plow in early April ever, over 25 years.
Was still snowing very lightly at 11:30..


----------



## treeguyry

I didn't expect to actually plow today got more then i expected


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Cleanups are probably delayed another week now...great. Nice storm to bill out but it's going to be mayhem trying to finish before the grass starts growing like crazy this year


Almost like a ditto of last spring but will be even worse if we get plowable snow Saturday night.
On a positive note, this is the highest grossing winter I've ever had by a long shot.


----------



## Petr51488

Solid storm today. Got about 4”. Nice and quick and somewhat easy. Best part was that by the end of the list- half of it was gone.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Storm totals map for 04/02


----------



## djt1029

Melting off pretty fast, with some luck it'll be gone in the next few days and we can start cleanups on Thursday. That might be a long shot but it would be nice. We had about 7" but it's already down to half that on the lawns maybe even a little less


----------



## duramax plow

Crazy, here wasn't even enough to salt at 12pm....

WHAT you guys forecasting for the weekend?


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Melting off pretty fast, with some luck it'll be gone in the next few days and we can start cleanups on Thursday. That might be a long shot but it would be nice. We had about 7" but it's already down to half that on the lawns maybe even a little less


Was thinking the same or at least getting to some downed limbs Thursday. Tomorrow Wednesday and Friday look wet. We need dry days and some strong sun to dry everything out.


----------



## Mike_C

Thursday's the goal here as well, tomorrow we're going to try and squeeze in one big tree job before the rain gets cranking and that's about it until Thursday


----------



## V_Scapes

Me and some friends will be driving to Newark tomorrow in the height of the down pours, mother nature is really on the rag lately. Might as well enjoy some fun before total hell breaks loose.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Me and some friends will be driving to Newark tomorrow in the height of the down pours, mother nature is really on the rag lately. Might as well enjoy some fun before total hell breaks loose.


I'll be doing the same, can't wait just wish it wasn't such a ***** of a drive


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Me and some friends will be driving to Newark tomorrow in the height of the down pours, mother nature is really on the rag lately. Might as well enjoy some fun before total hell breaks loose.


And your going to Newark for?


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> I'll be doing the same, can't wait just wish it wasn't such a ***** of a drive


I'll be there tomorrow night too, so glad I can take the train there easily


----------



## kawasaki guy

Well, cleanups are pretty much finished. One more small one tomorrow, and then starting on mulch.
Local weather man on the radio said still chances for snow, let's hope he is wrong for the islands.


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> I'll be there tomorrow night too, so glad I can take the train there easily


I got a parking pass with the Tix I got on stub hub so we should be close to the arena. I'm not driving so I don't care.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> And your going to Newark for?


While I plow and melt snow I also purchase and sell it:laugh:


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> While I plow and melt snow I also purchase and sell it:laugh:


Any response I make will result in my post count going backwards.


----------



## V_Scapes

kawasaki guy said:


> Well, cleanups are pretty much finished. One more small one tomorrow, and then starting on mulch.
> Local weather man on the radio said still chances for snow, let's hope he is wrong for the islands.


Gene us nnj boys consider you FLA your a different ball game


----------



## S_Marino87

Just became official today, come May 1st I'll officially be a cop. Finally after years of working towards it. Time to celebrate, might buy tickets to the game tomorrow night also since apparently it's the place to be haha


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> While I plow and melt snow I also purchase and sell it:laugh:


Bad timing man, 5-0's here. Haha



S_Marino87 said:


> Just became official today, come May 1st I'll officially be a cop. Finally after years of working towards it. Time to celebrate, might buy tickets to the game tomorrow night also since apparently it's the place to be haha


Congratulations man,that's great. Going to keep up with construction too?


----------



## UniqueTouch

Congrats


----------



## treeguyry

Congrats, do we all get some PBA cards? Lol


----------



## shawn_

S_Marino87 said:


> Just became official today, come May 1st I'll officially be a cop. Finally after years of working towards it. Time to celebrate, might buy tickets to the game tomorrow night also since apparently it's the place to be haha


Congrats man! Stay safe.


----------



## truckie80

S_Marino87 said:


> Just became official today, come May 1st I'll officially be a cop. Finally after years of working towards it. Time to celebrate, might buy tickets to the game tomorrow night also since apparently it's the place to be haha


Congratulations brother, local department?


----------



## aclawn

Final report


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Low of 25 here this morning, glad i plowed a lot yesterday, driveways that didn't melt off complety up here in the hills are a frozen mess this am.

Models trending north again with the snow that they moved way south a few runs ago.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

V_Scapes said:


> Me and some friends will be driving to Newark tomorrow in the height of the down pours, mother nature is really on the rag lately. Might as well enjoy some fun before total hell breaks loose.


Fun in Newark? Thats Not a place I associate with having fun at.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Fun in Newark? Thats Not a place I associate with having fun at.


Only reason to go to newark


----------



## S_Marino87

Thanks guys! Appreciate it. Start work on May 1st and I'm getting married April 28. Going to be a crazy week



J.Ricci said:


> Congratulations man,that's great. Going to keep up with construction too?


I'm going to keep it going, I have 3 really good guys who can handle jobs without me so I can just work sporadically.



truckie80 said:


> Congratulations brother, local department?


Just under an hour ride, not too bad. I won't complain about it I'm sure yours is a lot worse some days.



iceyman said:


> Only reason to go to newark
> 
> View attachment 180064


And starting next month I'll be there everyday


----------



## V_Scapes

Mr Efficiency said:


> Fun in Newark? Thats Not a place I associate with having fun at.


Too much model watching has someone alittle cranky.


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> Thanks guys! Appreciate it. Start work on May 1st and I'm *getting married April 28. *Going to be a crazy week


Don't do it! haha

You'll stay busy in Newark for sure


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> Don't do it! haha


I concur, but if you must remember "happy wife, happy life"


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Don't do it! haha


I've seen your wife you shouldn't be complaining about anything lol


----------



## truckie80

S_Marino87 said:


> Just under an hour ride, not too bad. I won't complain about it I'm sure yours is a lot worse some days.


If I'm working a day tour and I leave early enough that it takes me just over a half hour to get in, otherwise it's a solid 50 mins most days with some really bad ones mixed in



Mike_C said:


> I've seen your wife you shouldn't be complaining about anything lol


No matter how good she looks, someone somewhere is contemplating how to make it look like an accident lol


----------



## iceyman

S_Marino87 said:


> And starting next month I'll be there everyday


Be safe man.. just remember you come first. Sometimes you have to just let the animals kill each other than you clean up the mess.


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> I've seen your wife you shouldn't be complaining about anything lol


Photo evidence? Lol


----------



## iceyman

treeguyry said:


> Photo evidence? Lol


Thumbs Up


----------



## HeatMiser

iceyman said:


> Be safe man.. just remember you come first. Sometimes you have to just let the animals kill each other than you clean up the mess.


Words to live by


----------



## shawn_

I had fun in Newark yesterday plowing ..... lol


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> I've seen your wife you shouldn't be complaining about anything lol


I just wish she had a mute button otherwise yeah I did good lol



HeatMiser said:


> Words to live by


Amen


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> I just *wish she had a mute button *otherwise yeah I did good lol


Don't we all


----------



## Mr Efficiency

V_Scapes said:


> Too much model watching has someone alittle cranky.


Ha Ha, Got to keep an eye on things, I didnt post this GFS model snowfall print on Easter here so it didn't ruin anyone's day for Saturday's snow?









Well here is the current GFS snowfall map for Saturday snow.


----------



## iceyman

Euro
As modeled its a night storm and it will come further north than modeled now


----------



## iceyman

Also chance for a really big one next tues weds ish


----------



## Petr51488

Bring it on. At this point- why not right? I like the days off haha


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> Bring it on. At this point- why not right? I like the days off haha


Certainly been a long ass winter


----------



## J.Ricci

Jesus another storm...bad enough we're rained out for tomorrow. Guess I can't complain though with what you north jersey guys are dealing with


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> Certainly been a long ass winter


Yea but at this point might as well take advantage of it. nothing any of us can do about it. Apparently we got a solid 6" out of it and it'll be all gone by tomorrow. Suppose to be in the mid 60's. At least it doesn't hang around for weeks on end. And even if it did- I wouldn't complain lol I've been able to catch up on so much stuff that's been put off because of work.


----------



## duramax plow

They were wrong last time here in philly., but as of now, what are we expecting, actual plowable snow?


----------



## iceyman

duramax plow said:


> They were wrong last time here in philly., but as of now, what are we expecting, actual plowable snow?


Later in the year tougher for you guys.. like mondays storm monmouth was the cutoff basically.. doesnt mean if a coastal wraps up you cant get snow just not as easy


----------



## duramax plow

iceyman said:


> Later in the year tougher for you guys.. like mondays storm monmouth was the cutoff basically.. doesnt mean if a coastal wraps up you cant get snow just not as easy


This my last season, so I hope it's over..... this will be my last time plowing. And will be selling all my stuff off.

Sick of employees, and dealing with the inaccurate forecast...etc
So I want to be done...., I'll take a blizzard though 
lowred:


----------



## shawn_

Anyone ever go to sima , and is it worth actually going? Thinking of going too Ohio one.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

I had no Idea they plowed in Newark yesterday at the airport.









Just so happens I had to give someone a lift to the airport and in Newark today. 
This is never fun..


----------



## Randall Ave

I used to have to do service calls to the port area. At night if your at a light and someone is walking up to your truck, you just go.


----------



## UniqueTouch

V_Scapes said:


> While I plow and melt snow I also purchase and sell it:laugh:


lol


----------



## UniqueTouch

Duramax plow. Ill come do your accounts and well both make money. To Iceyman- what are you thinking about with this weekend? I am supposed to be going to Washington DC. Going to wear my shirt as well.


----------



## iceyman

duramax plow said:


> This my last season, so I hope it's over..... this will be my last time plowing. And will be selling all my stuff off.
> 
> Sick of employees, and dealing with the inaccurate forecast...etc
> So I want to be done...., I'll take a blizzard though
> lowred:


What ya gona be selling


----------



## shawn_

Unique love the shirt!

And yeah duramax what are you selling .... I'm interested in anything other then a dirtymax


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Unique love the shirt!
> 
> And yeah duramax what are you selling .... I'm interested in anything other then a dirtymax


Maybe we can make one trip if we buy some of his stuff.. i have trailers we could load


----------



## duramax plow

UniqueTouch said:


> Duramax plow. Ill come do your accounts and well both make money.
> 
> View attachment 180081


Maybe be an options, can you handle pavements? it's all commercial, i typically go through 2 yards of salt, and 1 skid, per event.



iceyman said:


> What ya gona be selling


3 year old in great shape 8 ft western plow ultra mount, fresh fluid change
2000 GMC 8500 dump truck 
Probably a lot of my construction tools. Going back to be an employee, much less headaches,

No hiring, firing, training, no bogus lawsuits, and no chasing clients... Still have to sue 1 who got me for 20+K


----------



## Mike_C

Devils looked great tonight, especially Hall. Love watching the rangers get smacked around like that


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Devils looked great tonight, especially Hall. Love watching the rangers get smacked around like that


So happy I went we scored before we even got to our seats and I was with three ranger fans. Had a blast!


----------



## duramax plow

yeah, i'll be making a list soon., 4 years of the business, an i had enough, contemplating on selling everything. Stuck with the wife (hey, who said that) ... 
I lost my will to deal with the Bull crap. And this year was my biggest grossing year ever, I think 3 times as much already, but, 

I don't know how you guys keep loving it, no praise, the dumbest employees NO MATTER the rate you pay, clients who don't understand snow. inaccurate forecasts costing money..... You guys know better than me.

But the bogus lawsuits, that was the last straw, i have insurance, but it's beyond ridiculous that someone with very little evidence can win a lawsuit, with no proof he was ever at the place he claims he fell.

I'm taking what i got and running, i'll be an employee= 
no liability :waving::waving::waving:


----------



## duramax plow

at least when this plow season is over.... when will it end??? it keeps dragging out


----------



## V_Scapes

duramax plow said:


> yeah, i'll be making a list soon., 4 years of the business, an i had enough, contemplating on selling everything. Stuck with the wife (hey, who said that) ...
> I lost my will to deal with the Bull crap. And this year was my biggest grossing year ever, I think 3 times as much already, but,
> 
> I don't know how you guys keep loving it, no praise, the dumbest employees NO MATTER the rate you pay, clients who don't understand snow. inaccurate forecasts costing money..... You guys know better than me.
> 
> But the bogus lawsuits, that was the last straw, i have insurance, but it's beyond ridiculous that someone with very little evidence can win a lawsuit, with no proof he was ever at the place he claims he fell.
> 
> I'm taking what i got and running, i'll be an employee=
> no liability :waving::waving::waving:


Damn your out after 4? I thought I was bad *****ing after 10. Can't blame you though,I used to plow as a sub right in town for a larger company when I started with my own truck. Sometimes I wish I would've stuck with it but there's a lot of money to make as your own man and I like being in control. But a good law suit can sink a company. Best of luck


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> So happy I went we scored before we even got to our seats and I was with three ranger fans. Had a blast!


Great game to be at. Huge win. Wife came close to getting banned from the rock in the third period haha


----------



## truckie80

J.Ricci said:


> Great game to be at. Huge win. Wife came close to getting banned from the rock in the third period haha


Sounds like a good story


----------



## duramax plow

Technically the insurance paid to settle before it went to court, want with their time. Even though I have a winnable case. He said Philly is known for bogus lawsuit wins. 

So I don't want to hey caught I'm that. I do construction, carpentry plumbing etc. I'm getting mutt cell. Gonna work for a company driving either truck or bus union,. Save until I got the cash and just flip reasl estate., with cash, no loans. Moo liability. 

No more client's. Or employees. Etc. 
I missed out on VIP eagles session tickets the lady years because the client got his credit card company to reverse his payments 5 months later. 
He's getting sued. 

The non sense. I don't wasn't nine of our no more...
The biggest is me missing family time, and time with the kids. My son is , barely spend time with him sense he was born. 

That's a no no.,


----------



## iceyman

duramax plow said:


> at least when this plow season is over.... when will it end??? it keeps dragging out


May


----------



## iceyman

duramax plow said:


> Technically the insurance paid to settle before it went to court, want with their time. Even though I have a winnable case. He said Philly is known for bogus lawsuit wins.
> 
> So I don't want to hey caught I'm that. I do construction, carpentry plumbing etc. I'm getting mutt cell. Gonna work for a company driving either truck or bus union,. Save until I got the cash and just flip reasl estate., with cash, no loans. Moo liability.
> 
> No more client's. Or employees. Etc.
> I missed out on VIP eagles session tickets the lady years because the client got his credit card company to reverse his payments 5 months later.
> He's getting sued.
> 
> The non sense. I don't wasn't nine of our no more...
> The biggest is me missing family time, and time with the kids. My son is , barely spend time with him sense he was born.
> 
> That's a no no.,


I hear ya but being part owner of a family business has given me tgd flexibility to stay home with my kids while my wife is a teacher. Yea may thru sept can be crazy and im gone alot but thr other 7 months im a stay at home dad during the day and i work at night. Helps that I have my father who does alot of the daily bs


----------



## iceyman

Gfs and euro


----------



## Petr51488

WHat are the odds this creeps up north a bit?


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> WHat are the odds this creeps up north a bit?


Pretty good


----------



## iceyman

Nam
Gfs
Icon


----------



## duramax plow

iceyman said:


> Nam
> Gfs
> Icon
> 
> View attachment 180092
> 
> 
> View attachment 180093
> 
> 
> View attachment 180094


CRAPPPP
why is it dragging out


----------



## iceyman

duramax plow said:


> CRAPPPP
> why is it dragging out


I think you will trend to rain


----------



## Mike_C

Why shouldn't it snow we're already so far behind the eight ball with landscaping I hardly even care anymore



truckie80 said:


> Sounds like a good story


Details


----------



## duramax plow

iceyman said:


> I think you will trend to rain


You promise


----------



## UniqueTouch

I’m nervous are we getting some snow iceyman in your opinion that will stick to pavement? I have to pull the plug on going to Washington DC either today or tomorrow latest


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Why shouldn't it snow we're already so far behind the eight ball with landscaping I hardly even care anymore
> 
> Details


Heard that. Not even worth stressing about what you can't control. I've got a list of work to look at and can't since we still have snow on the ground.


----------



## J.Ricci

truckie80 said:


> Sounds like a good story


Drunk devils and rangers fans should really have their own corners, that's all I'm saying lol



iceyman said:


> Pretty good


Gut feeling we're going to see a plowable snow for a good section of the state. Been a weird end of the season


----------



## shawn_

I am hoping the coast gets hammered 12" of white cement please .........


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Got a call for a snow removal estimate today, a first ever for me in 26 years in early April because possiable snow on saturday.
Seems the guy doing the job was MIA last storm, monday to plow the 6.5" and few other storms he has been hit or miss showing up or getting in touch with.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mr Efficiency said:


> Got a call for a snow removal estimate today, a first ever for me in 26 years in early April because possiable snow on saturday.
> Seems the guy doing the job was MIA last storm, monday to plow the 6.5" and few other storms he has been hit or miss showing up or getting in touch with.


Probably because they weren't paying.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Got a call for a snow removal estimate today, a first ever for me in 26 years in early April because possiable snow on saturday.
> Seems the guy doing the job was MIA last storm, monday to plow the 6.5" and few other storms he has been hit or miss showing up or getting in touch with.


I would get a cc up front.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> Probably because they weren't paying.


Exactly.


----------



## aclawn




----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> Got a call for a snow removal estimate today, a first ever for me in 26 years in early April because possiable snow on saturday.
> Seems the guy doing the job was MIA last storm, monday to plow the 6.5" and few other storms he has been hit or miss showing up or getting in touch with.


It's the end of the season. I'd want a CC upfront, or I'd be walking. Home owner or commercial?


----------



## duramax plow

Snow removal until memorial day at this rate..... I'm trying to quit lowblue:


----------



## Mike_C

Tomorrow's looking like a long shot for landscaping, a lot of snow around still and running out of daylight


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> Tomorrow's looking like a long shot for landscaping, a lot of snow around still and running out of daylight


My yard, all gone except for snow piles, and they shrunk. I'm going to have to hire someone for a yard cleanup, never going to have time.


----------



## V_Scapes

Going out tomorrow to cut up some brush and large branches and maybe sneak a small cleanup or two in. But after that Friday Saturday and Tuesday look rainy or snowy. This obnoxious pattern needs to let up.


----------



## djt1029

Starting cleanups tomorrow but it looks like that might be it for the week. Saw something about 3-5” Saturday which is insane for April 7th


----------



## Petr51488

djt1029 said:


> Starting cleanups tomorrow but it looks like that might be it for the week. Saw something about 3-5" Saturday which is insane for April 7th


Is it even worth it? 1 day?


----------



## truckie80

I was thinking about starting cleanups tomorrow but instead we're just going to rip out some hedges and drop a couple small trees and hope for Monday.


----------



## djt1029

Petr51488 said:


> Is it even worth it? 1 day?


Everything's ready and has been for a while so we might as well get out there for a day, make a few bucks and get a jump


----------



## J.Ricci

Weather sucked but we got 100 yards of mulch down today, can't complain about that


----------



## Mr Efficiency

V_Scapes said:


> Probably because they weren't paying.


Doubt that, older woman in new townhouse off of brookside. Fulerton clears the roads but all people are responsible for removing their own snow.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Who is ready for Saturday?
Mess in higher elevations. 
Areas south of 78 look mostly mix or rain. NAM prints snow by mistake again. 
Norher NJ special


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Mr Efficiency said:


> View attachment 180136
> Who is ready for Saturday?
> Mess in higher elevations.
> Areas south of 78 look mostly mix or rain. NAM prints snow by mistake again.
> Norher NJ special


Ptype maps,


----------



## Mr Efficiency

One more, other Nam model at hour 60.
Shows snow starting just before 8 am.
Not sure how much will fall on the pavement if it starts that late or any later .
I have plans this weekend and it looks like I may have to change them to deal with this snow, sucks.
One plow need some big time welding and I'm not going to do it tomorrow or friday.


----------



## djt1029

Snow Saturday disappeared on the weather channel app, I don’t believe it though. Off topic anyone cut grass in Wayne? I got contacted through Green Care for troops about a property in Wayne but I’m an hour away from there


----------



## iceyman

Models went eay north yesterday and today are wayyyy south.. well see what happens today


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Models went eay north yesterday and today are wayyyy south.. well see what happens today


Yea they sure all did and weaker, nam models went south also.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Models went eay north yesterday and today are wayyyy south.. well see what happens today


Thoughts on tomorrow? Epawa claims light snow until 9am but news 12 hasn't said a word. If it's clear we could get some work done.


----------



## UniqueTouch

so if you were me yall would you go to Virginia? or ya think Monmouth county gonna get it


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> Snow Saturday disappeared on the weather channel app, I don't believe it though. Off topic anyone cut grass in Wayne? I got contacted through Green Care for troops about a property in Wayne but I'm an hour away from there


Love the concept of green care but they're awful about matching you. I get messages from them for places 45 mins to an hour and a half away but locally they miss matches all the time. Wish they were run better but it is what it is, better than nothing



UniqueTouch said:


> so if you were me yall would you go to Virginia? or ya think Monmouth county gonna get it


Looks close for a salt run depends on where you are in Monmouth


----------



## UniqueTouch

thanks brother. If its just a salt run i guess i could trust my brother to getting that done lol. whats green care btw


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Love the concept of green care but they're awful about matching you. I get messages from them for places 45 mins to an hour and a half away but locally they miss matches all the time. Wish they were run better but it is what it is, better than nothing
> 
> Looks close for a salt run depends on where you are in Monmouth


Same issues with them, we maintain a few houses through them but they could really use some overhauling of their system.


----------



## J.Ricci

UniqueTouch said:


> thanks brother. If its just a salt run i guess i could trust my brother to getting that done lol. whats green care btw


http://projectevergreen.org/greencare-and-snowcare-for-troops/


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Thoughts on tomorrow? Epawa claims light snow until 9am but news 12 hasn't said a word. If it's clear we could get some work done.


9 am.. shouldnt amount to much. Quick hitter than gone


----------



## Petr51488

So far NWS and accuweather are still holding on for snow on Saturday. Weather channel has jumped ship for now


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> So far NWS and accuweather are still holding on for snow on Saturday. Weather channel has jumped ship for now


When the models bring it back today they will come back.. the big problem is daytime snow on sat.. if we couldve gotten it sat night it wud be a bid deal.. sun will hurt us for accumulations on pavement


----------



## iceyman

Tues storm possible


----------



## Petr51488

Keep us updated on Saturday’s storm. Weather nj seems to be jumping ship. I sound like lab lol


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Who is ready for Saturday's non event acording to the latest EURO run? 
One player moved and the play on field changed.

Tomorrow it will warm up quick after sunruse, pavement may get a little slippery then any snow if it sticks melts quick.


----------



## Petr51488

If I need to take my plow off in order for it to snow- I can lol


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> When the models bring it back today they will come back.. the big problem is daytime snow on sat.. if we couldve gotten it sat night it wud be a bid deal.. sun will hurt us for accumulations on pavement


True, need a thumper for slush/snow on pavement during day.
Sun angle is same as September 6


----------



## Mike_C

Salt run would be nice


----------



## shawn_

All the social media weather guys are calling this storm off..... me I still have faith. Trend north and slam NJ .


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> Snow Saturday disappeared on the weather channel app, I don't believe it though. Off topic anyone cut grass in Wayne? I got contacted through Green Care for troops about a property in Wayne but I'm an hour away from there


We maintain properties in Wayne.


----------



## djt1029

AG09 said:


> We maintain properties in Wayne.


If you're interested shoot me a PM


----------



## Petr51488

Alright- took the plow off- throwing a Hail Mary lol


----------



## LAB INC

Petr51488 said:


> Keep us updated on Saturday's storm. Weather nj seems to be jumping ship. I sound like lab lol


Yes you do lol I hope we get the snow.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

shawn_ said:


> All the social media weather guys are calling this storm off..... me I still have faith. Trend north and slam NJ .


Sat storm looks to be out of play now. Got one more shot of snow posiable Tuesday and then it looks like it will be a wrap for the season. There is a 10% chance we get some sort of Freak snow the end of April based on a storm that occured in 1928. Seems some of the ocean indexes are a bit simular now as then. The NAO may take a big dip also again


----------



## J.Ricci

With my luck, we'll get pounded on game days. Just bought playoff tickets


----------



## V_Scapes

So pumped we clinched!

Today was a good day getting some work done but a rude awakening. Will have to make the call early in the morning if we can get some cleanup done tomorrow.


----------



## djt1029

Can't believe we still have a shot at home ice too, crazy how tight everything is


----------



## Mike_C

djt1029 said:


> Can't believe we still have a shot at home ice too, crazy how tight everything is


Let's go Sen's


----------



## UniqueTouch

Petr I'm with your brother ima take mine off too and leave the others buried behind all my stuff that should help too.


----------



## UniqueTouch

I try not to do too many driveways because I hate them and especially with my dodge its a crew cab and I cant get anything in tight spots because of the turning radius but id like to see another heavy plowable snow because one of my customers who I only do because I purchased a plow from someone who asked me to do the 15 driveways he used to but she only wants it done if theres a lot of snow so I did her driveway 3 times this year for nothing just because she's elderly and than I did it two storms ago when we had about 7 inches I would say and I leave a bill for two plowings and she only pays for one lol. I don't even feel like dealing with the bullsh8t so I'm hoping we get one more this year so I don't have to wait until next year to make my point lol. Tired of residentials.


----------



## Randall Ave

Its spitting some flakes here, but I do not think it will amount to anything. Time to put everything away. The fat lady has sung and left the stage.


----------



## duramax plow

UniqueTouch said:


> I try not to do too many driveways because I hate them and especially with my dodge its a crew cab and I cant get anything in tight spots because of the turning radius but id like to see another heavy plowable snow because one of my customers who I only do because I purchased a plow from someone who asked me to do the 15 driveways he used to but she only wants it done if theres a lot of snow so I did her driveway 3 times this year for nothing just because she's elderly and than I did it two storms ago when we had about 7 inches I would say and I leave a bill for two plowings and she only pays for one lol. I don't even feel like dealing with the bullsh8t so I'm hoping we get one more this year so I don't have to wait until next year to make my point lol. Tired of residentials.


Plow, and snow contractors, is rarely appreciated, people hate that they need us, and don't want to pay us. It's like being 100% healthy and forced to pay insurance.
Commercial, account, the bills bigger, and so are the arguments with getting them paid


----------



## djt1029

Snowed like hell for about an hour but didn't amount to anything


----------



## V_Scapes

Been snowing lightly for the past two hours but looks like it's about to taper off. Coating on the grass and trees.


----------



## iceyman

Outside shot of coastal forming close enough to coast sat night.. if anything i think it could effect coastal nj and south


----------



## Petr51488

Looks like winter is over. Snowblowers are once again being put away. I’ll keep the shovels out just in case


----------



## iceyman

My plows and salters go up top on my containers. Im not doing that til i know its over.. which is hopefully this week.


----------



## V_Scapes

I think my salter is coming out tomorrow, enough is enough and I need the truck to haul cleanup debris.


----------



## Randall Ave

So you think it is safe to put the crabgrass stuff on my lawn yet?


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> So you think it is safe to put the crabgrass stuff on my lawn yet?


Started mine today, you should be fine


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Started mine today, you should be fine


I think spring showed up about an hour ago. I'm putting everything away tomorrow. And the New Jersey thread was good this year.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> I think spring showed up about an hour ago. I'm putting everything away tomorrow. And the New Jersey thread was good this year.


I am ready to put everything away as well, as much as I like the snow I am ready for the spring and the beach. Going to wash everything this week and store it in are building to fall. This was a good thread this year, just think you guys are going to get the next few months off from hearing me complain about snow. I hope we get a good season next year, I am going to try not to buy anything new even know I want a new wideout very bad. To all my landscaping and construction friends please have a safe and productive season. Please stay safe I will see everyone in just a few short months. I am signing off!


----------



## UniqueTouch

def get that pre emergent down asap. so much snow mold everywhere


----------



## Randall Ave

LAB INC said:


> I am ready to put everything away as well, as much as I like the snow I am ready for the spring and the beach. Going to wash everything this week and store it in are building to fall. This was a good thread this year, just think you guys are going to get the next few months off from hearing me complain about snow. I hope we get a good season next year, I am going to try not to buy anything new even know I want a new wideout very bad. To all my landscaping and construction friends please have a safe and productive season. Please stay safe I will see everyone in just a few short months. I am signing off!


Good luck, have a good summer. I'll be hanging around for tech support, and the comedy.


----------



## shawn_

Just like every other forum I am on, fishing , hunting etc. NJ section is always the life of the party.... have a good season boys! I guess back too my basic AF 9-5 railroad job & some side jobs along the way.


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> Good luck, have a good summer. I'll be hanging around for tech support, and the comedy.


Thanks so much, I would like to arrange a meet for all of us at some point. I did say I would buy dinner and drinks. I owe iceyman a few. We should see if we can make something happen maybe middle of the summer Aug.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Thanks so much, I would like to arrange a meet for all of us at some point. I did say I would buy dinner and drinks. I owe iceyman a few. We should see if we can make something happen maybe middle of the summer Aug.


Yea lets def try to make a summer meet up. Bacardi and diet Lab.. lol


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Yea lets def try to make a summer meet up. Bacardi and diet Lab.. lol


Sounds good to me, I for sure would be down. I will be busy most of April and most of May and June. After the 4th of July late summer would be great for a meet up. We can find a good meeting place and buying dinner and drinks.


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Yea lets def try to make a summer meet up. Bacardi and diet Lab.. lol


Diet? Getting ready for bikini season or what


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Diet? Getting ready for bikini season or what


Cant have sugar.. and i make ice cream for a living.. aint that some ****


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Cant have sugar.. and i make ice cream for a living.. aint that some ****


I think i was in your territory last Sunday, was looking for one of your places but no luck.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> I think i was in your territory last Sunday, was looking for one of your places but no luck.


Where at?


----------



## aclawn




----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Where at?


Long Branch


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Long Branch


We are more inland.. had a small spot in bradley beach but the building was condemned after the landlord and his brother fought over property and let all the pipes freeze over the winter last year.


----------



## sota

are we done yet?
not that I mind the money and all, but I'm pretty much ready to put everything away for the season, and get to fixing/upgrading.


----------



## V_Scapes

Trucks are back in their spring outfits.

I gotta say if anyone is in the market for good used snow equipment there is a **** load of it for sale right now.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> are we done yet?
> not that I mind the money and all, but I'm pretty much ready to put everything away for the season, and get to fixing/upgrading.


I really hope so


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Trucks are back in their spring outfits.
> 
> I gotta say if anyone is in the market for good used snow equipment there is a **** load of it for sale right now.


Just bought another 2500 and was planning on getting a plow this summer but its got me thinking.. i dont think the deals will go away tho


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Trucks are back in their spring outfits.
> 
> I gotta say if anyone is in the market for good used snow equipment there is a **** load of it for sale right now.


Where you looking, Craigslist?


----------



## V_Scapes

No I follow North Jersey buy sell trade barter and snow contractors of America on Facebook and there's new stuff for sale everyday.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Just bought another 2500 and was planning on getting a plow this summer but its got me thinking.. i dont think the deals will go away tho


What do you do with your snow equipment during the off season?

I bought a used plow years ago that was in great shape but by the time you pay to have the truck side set up, used plows arent worth it.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> What do you do with your snow equipment during the off season?
> 
> I bought a used plow years ago that was in great shape but by the time you pay to have the truck side set up, used plows arent worth it.


Allmost all my stuff is used but If I could not do my own installs and repairs, I would just get new. Look at some of the used stuff guys on here bought used this year, a lot of it was junk.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> What do you do with your snow equipment during the off season?
> 
> I bought a used plow years ago that was in great shape but by the time you pay to have the truck side set up, used plows arent worth it.


I have shipping containers. We pallet all the plows and salters and put them up top.. yea i moved a plow from a 99 dodge to a 09 dodge years ago and it cost like 1400 for mounts and wiring.. brutal


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> I have shipping containers. We pallet all the plows and salters and put them up top.. yea i moved a plow from a 99 dodge to a 09 dodge years ago and it cost like 1400 for mounts and wiring.. brutal


The cost of snow equipment in general is insane. And people wonder why we charge what we do.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> The cost of snow equipment in general is insane. And people wonder why we charge what we do.


Yea i bought a blizzard 4 years ago for 4200 out the door( dealer buddy) .. now the snowex will be 5k minimum


----------



## iceyman

But i will probably end up with a 5k snowex on new truck lol


----------



## V_Scapes

Straight blade or wide out?


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Straight blade or wide out?


Prolly straight.. the pps are like 65 hundo i think


----------



## iceyman

Kid who used to work for me is a cert welder engineer or whatever.. having him design a make me wings for my 8’


----------



## V_Scapes

5k for new 8' is a sweet price. The new Western wideouts look deadly.


----------



## Randall Ave

At the present time I have two extra Uni mounts. Four total, two trucks. I want to sell three of the plows and put that money towards a new wide out. That's the plan anyway. If my boss approves.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> 5k for new 8' is a sweet price. The new Western wideouts look deadly.


Yea he hooks me up nice.. and the dealer is 5 mins from my warehouse and is open during storms.. i think list is 5500 for a HD 8'


----------



## LAB INC

Randall Ave said:


> At the present time I have two extra Uni mounts. Four total, two trucks. I want to sell three of the plows and put that money towards a new wide out. That's the plan anyway. If my boss approves.


The new Wideout looks great, I have seen it in person already and it looks like much better then the last one. I am thinking about getting one this fall for my self.


----------



## sota

i'm seriously considering picking up a cheap used jeep this year and turning it into the family "loaner" and plow rig. We'll have to see if some of the cheap cheap prices I saw a while back come around again, both for the jeep and the plows.


----------



## iceyman

sota said:


> i'm seriously considering picking up a cheap used jeep this year and turning it into the family "loaner" and plow rig. We'll have to see if some of the cheap cheap prices I saw a while back come around again, both for the jeep and the plows.


Theyre out there already


----------



## shawn_

Selling my boss set up on one of my trucks , buying the wideout xl For myself


----------



## iceyman

Next weekend


----------



## shawn_

If it ain't snow don't show it!


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> If it ain't snow don't show it!


Hell mid april is time to move on from winter.. i welcomed a storm this weekend but it missed off the coast. That shouldve been our last chance. Time to sell ice cream


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Hell mid april is time to move on from winter.. i welcomed a storm this weekend but it missed off the coast. That shouldve been our last chance. Time to sell ice cream


I saw snow showers for Tuesday? My plows are out back sleeping.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I saw snow showers for Tuesday? My plows are out back sleeping.


For nnj snow showers that will amount to zippo


----------



## J.Ricci

Packed away all my snow equipment yesterday, won't be long until we have to break it back out again


----------



## LAB INC

shawn_ said:


> Selling my boss set up on one of my trucks , buying the wideout xl For myself


I pretty sure I am going to get a new wideout for my self and maybe a Xl for another truck. They look really nice I have seen them in person. I think western did a great job.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> I pretty sure I am going to get a new wideout for my self and maybe a Xl for another truck. They look really nice I have seen them in person. I think western did a great job.


Money burning holes after this winter??? Lmao


----------



## V_Scapes

Looking forward to getting on to cleanups this week although Tuesday and Thursday look wet.


----------



## iceyman

First batch done


----------



## iceyman

Next batch cleaned ready to pallet


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Next batch cleaned ready to pallet
> 
> View attachment 180268


Your supposed to clean them????


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Your supposed to clean them????


----------



## shawn_

Icey, are you interested in a 8' boss straight blade with mount for 01 f250 , wiring harness & 1 joy stick & 1 handheld controller for 2500$ .


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Icey, are you interested in a 8' boss straight blade with mount for 01 f250 , wiring harness & 1 joy stick & 1 handheld controller for 2500$ .


Id have to see how much for mount and wiring and probably install.. not sure i want to do a whole plow by myself.. if its close to 4k im just gona buy new


----------



## LAB INC

iceyman said:


> Money burning holes after this winter??? Lmao


I need to spend more money like a hole in the head. I am nervous to buy the plows because every time I buy new snow equipment we get a ****ty year. Not sure what I am going to do.


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Id have to see how much for mount and wiring and probably install.. not sure i want to do a whole plow by myself.. if its close to 4k im just gona buy new


What kind of trucks do you run?


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> What kind of trucks do you run?


18 dodge 2500


----------



## V_Scapes

LAB INC said:


> I need to spend more money like a hole in the head. I am nervous to buy the plows because every time I buy new snow equipment we get a ****ty year. Not sure what I am going to do.


Idk I bought my striker this year and that thing probably came close to paying for itself.


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> Idk I bought my striker this year and that thing probably came close to paying for itself.


Agreed I bought a tornado "used" but still 3000k and it paid its self off in 2-3 storms . So a brand new one would be 5-6 storms or salt events I should say.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Agreed I bought a tornado "used" but still 3000k and it paid its self off in 2-3 storms . So a brand new one would be 5-6 storms or salt events I should say.


Also remember this was a well above average year.


----------



## LAB INC

V_Scapes said:


> Idk I bought my striker this year and that thing probably came close to paying for itself.


 Your right I have had years that has happen as well.


----------



## iceyman

Never mentioned but if anyone ever needs firewood you can come by my place as i have enough trees cut and not cut yet to go around.


----------



## iceyman

LAB INC said:


> Your right I have had years that happen as well.


Bought a plow and salter for a new truck about 4 years ago and i think that truck at least tripled the investment that year.


----------



## Mike_C

My weather app shows about an inch of snow tonight into tomorrow, potentially a final salt run to close out the season. Last of the machines coming back home today. This was my best winter, kind of disappointed it’s over to be honest I was enjoying it but it’s time to landscape


----------



## duramax plow

i'm selling my western 8' pro ultra mount with joystick for $2,500.00

any one need a 2000 GMC 8500 dump truck5-7 yard 242K miles? $15k obo


----------



## Randall Ave

OK, the radio said an inch for north of RT 78 for tomorrow morning. This should just melt off right away, right.


----------



## Petr51488

Randall Ave said:


> OK, the radio said an inch for north of RT 78 for tomorrow morning. This should just melt off right away, right.


I wish we get an inch . Even if we don't have to shovel. It'll stick to the grass enough for the day off and back to work the next day. It sounds like I'm the only one dreading going back to work this year .


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> OK, the radio said an inch for north of RT 78 for tomorrow morning. This should just melt off right away, right.


Yes


----------



## djt1029

Petr51488 said:


> I wish we get an inch . Even if we don't have to shovel. It'll stick to the grass enough for the day off and back to work the next day. It sounds like I'm the only one dreading going back to work this year .


I can relate, we started cleanups last Thursday but I'm really not that into it yet. Having a tough time getting motivated even to go out and do my fertilizer. Lost a pretty decent laborer today too...like we weren't behind enough on cleanups


----------



## J.Ricci

I feel your pain, I'm already tired of dealing with my maintenance crew and it's only been a few weeks


----------



## truckie80

I still have 2 slots on my crew to fill, just running everyone on cleanups for now until I get that taken care of


----------



## V_Scapes

Started cleanups today with the full crew and got 7 properties done, felt good to be back out there. But then you get back home and see the voicemail is full....there's a tidal wave forming that I'm not ready for yet.


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> I wish we get an inch . Even if we don't have to shovel. It'll stick to the grass enough for the day off and back to work the next day. It sounds like I'm the only one dreading going back to work this year .


I have my guys coming in around 9, but I don't know if we'll get anything done, time will tell.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> I have my guys coming in around 9, but I don't know if we'll get anything done, time will tell.


I give an hour heads up On days when it rains for part of the day. No one has said anything about snow sticking so there goes the idea of a day off lol


----------



## V_Scapes

News12 says coating north of 78. Who knows.


----------



## duramax plow

V_Scapes said:


> News12 says coating north of 78. Who knows.


Drunk?


----------



## V_Scapes

Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Mike_C

Half expecting a salt run up here, alarms set probably for the last time this season


----------



## iceyman

duramax plow said:


> Drunk?


They are wayy up north.. could snow for a couple hours up there in the am.


----------



## iceyman

Anything sticking to pavement up there?


----------



## Randall Ave

What ever was here has melted, road is dry, only had a small amount on the grass. We are DONE, till the next season.


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> I can relate, we started cleanups last Thursday but I'm really not that into it yet. Having a tough time getting motivated even to go out and do my fertilizer. Lost a pretty decent laborer today too...like we weren't behind enough on cleanups


What happened? Did he jump ship because another company is offering him $20.00 + per hour?


----------



## djt1029

AG09 said:


> What happened? Did he jump ship because another company is offering him $20.00 + per hour?


He's sticking with his winter job making the same as I paid him last season, offered to bump him up a little but wants over a $5/hour raise and he can't even run half my equipment


----------



## J.Ricci

I can't understand why some guys are paying laborers the way they are. Working for pennies on the dollar themselves while their labor makes more than them. Makes it harder on everyone


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> He's sticking with his winter job making the same as I paid him last season, offered to bump him up a little but wants over a $5/hour raise and he can't even run half my equipment





J.Ricci said:


> I can't understand why some guys are paying laborers the way they are. Working for pennies on the dollar themselves while their labor makes more than them. Makes it harder on everyone


These guys are straight up greedy as *$%^. They are counting our money before we even get it. I have no problem paying well for guys that I do not have to correct and be on top off. It is funny how many guys claim they have all this experience and want to get paid for it, but when you ask them to do something they look at you like you have 5 heads.


----------



## Randall Ave

AG09 said:


> These guys are straight up greedy as *$%^. They are counting our money before we even get it. I have no problem paying well for guys that I do not have to correct and be on top off. It is funny how many guys claim they have all this experience and want to get paid for it, but when you ask them to do something they look at you like you have 5 heads.


Help can be a pain. My part time guy gets $30.00 an hour. There always broke. And never want to work.


----------



## djt1029

AG09 said:


> *These guys are straight up greedy as *$%^*. They are counting our money before we even get it. I have no problem paying well for guys that I do not have to correct and be on top off. It is funny how many guys claim they have all this experience and want to get paid for it, but when you ask them to do something they look at you like you have 5 heads.


Amen. Even if you take good care of them they still get greedy. Same guy texted me today, suddenly he's ok with the $1.50 raise I offered...


----------



## V_Scapes

Labor help right now is really bad...really bad. I believe my age group was the last of a dying breed. It's near impossible to find any college kids that want to do this work anymore. I have a solid crew right now and I'm extremely thankful for it after last year. As much as you hate to do it you have to spoil the good guys alittle to keep them around.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Anything sticking to pavement up there?


Nothing at all, just alittle on trucks,roofs and spotty grass areas but I'm high in elevation. After 830 it was gone thankfully.


----------



## J.Ricci

Help's way harder to come by than it should be, that said it's still a lot easier to replace laborers than foremen. They'll tell you they can drive a truck and trailer but you watch them try to park and it's like a drunk soccer mom trying to parallel park


----------



## shawn_

J.Ricci said:


> Help's way harder to come by than it should be, that said it's still a lot easier to replace laborers than foremen. They'll tell you they can drive a truck and trailer but you watch them try to park and it's like a drunk soccer mom trying to parallel park


In their defense did you ask if they can drive the trailer , or if they could drive & park it? Two different things IMO. Anyone can drive straight and make some turns , it's when backing up people have a hard time .


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> In their defense did you ask if they can drive the trailer , or if they could drive & park it? Two different things IMO. Anyone can drive straight and make some turns , it's when backing up people have a hard time .


New guys love to claim they can do and have done pretty much everything... until ut comes time to do it and they act like the never said they could


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> Amen. Even if you take good care of them they still get greedy. Same guy texted me today, suddenly he's ok with the $1.50 raise I offered...


Yea because the other job he lined up fell through


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Labor help right now is really bad...really bad. I believe my age group was the last of a dying breed. It's near impossible to find any college kids that want to do this work anymore. I have a solid crew right now and I'm extremely thankful for it after last year. As much as you hate to do it you have to spoil the good guys alittle to keep them around.


I do believe in taking care of my guys but over the years I see the same thing happening all the time. You can spoil them all you want. They will eventually get greedy. Especially when they see all the nice things you the boss have. They do not realize the sh!t that goes on behind the scenes to make it all happen and jive.


----------



## AG09

iceyman said:


> New guys love to claim they can do and have done pretty much everything... until ut comes time to do it and they act like the never said they could


And they look at you like you have 5 heads. It never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> I do believe in taking care of my guys but over the years I see the same thing happening all the time. You can spoil them all you want. They will eventually get greedy. Especially when they see all the nice things you the boss have. They do not realize the sh!t that goes on behind the scenes to make it all happen and jive.


Totally agree. It's especially tough when you run your business out of the same property you live on.

Anyone else pay their guys for holidays?


----------



## djt1029

AG09 said:


> I do believe in taking care of my guys but over the years I see the same thing happening all the time. You can spoil them all you want. They will eventually get greedy. Especially when they see all the nice things you the boss have. They do not realize the sh!t that goes on behind the scenes to make it all happen and jive.


They have no idea what goes into it, never will.



V_Scapes said:


> Totally agree. It's especially tough when you run your business out of the same property you live on.
> 
> Anyone else pay their guys for holidays?


No paid holidays here, but for Thanksgiving & Christmas they each get a $100 visa gift card, they get an extra week's pay to end the season also


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Totally agree. It's especially tough when you run your business out of the same property you live on.
> 
> Anyone else pay their guys for holidays?


I pay them for 4 holidays as long as they work the day before and after the holiday. If we have a good year in terms of profit and no major incidents then they will get an end of the year bonus and I take them out for a good dinner. I make it a point to explain to them when they cost me money that means the less they get at the end of the year. It is all about efficiency.


----------



## V_Scapes

Fair enough. I pay my guys for holidays within a normal work week, it's good incentive that I'm sure not many other guys do around here. Everyone gets a year end bonus as well.


----------



## J.Ricci

I pay for Memorial Day and July 4th. Thanksgiving they all get a small bonus and the end of the year they get a bigger one. Lunch the first Friday of every month is on me also


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> I pay for Memorial Day and July 4th. Thanksgiving they all get a small bonus and the end of the year they get a bigger one. Lunch the first Friday of every month is on me also


I do lunch for the guys once a week, and last years year end dinner ran me like 2 grand, amazing how much these guys eat when it's free


----------



## S_Marino87

djt1029 said:


> I do lunch for the guys once a week, and last years year end dinner ran me like 2 grand, amazing how much these guys eat when it's free


$2k, Jesus christ what'd they eat? Lol


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> I do lunch for the guys once a week, and last years year end dinner ran me like 2 grand, amazing how much these guys eat when it's free


If they work it well worth it


----------



## Mike_C

My guys get a half day pay for Memorial Day, 4th of July and Labor Day. Thanksgiving my all my foremen, office staff mangers etc get a turkey, everyone who earned a year end bonus gets one, plus the company Christmas party.



V_Scapes said:


> Totally agree. It's especially tough when you run your business out of the same property you live on.


Same situation here...my guys have no idea I have a boat but they end up seeing almost everything else, then you hear the comments. They have no idea what's gone into building this and what goes on in the backend of the business every single day


----------



## HeatMiser

Thats one of the reasons I like living 40 mins from my building, only 2 of my employees have ever even seen my house. I don't need them seeing my stuff, bad enough they see my car


----------



## V_Scapes

Cranking away at cleanups this week 22 done already. First construction job coming up saturday.


----------



## iceyman

HeatMiser said:


> Thats one of the reasons I like living 40 mins from my building, only 2 of my employees have ever even seen my house. I don't need them seeing my stuff, bad enough they see my car


The one good thing about employing HS and college kids is they dont give a crap what you have. They dont know the value of any real life item or luxury.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> The one good thing about employing HS and college kids is they dont give a crap what you have. They dont know the value of any real life item or luxury.


True...but I've given up on that age group for help. Totally useless.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> True...but I've given up on that age group for help. Totally useless.


Yea most of them suck but i have a pretty good crew right now.. remember i own ice cream shops not a grass biz.


----------



## iceyman

Finally got to do a little outdoor painting last night.. today is gona be a beaut


----------



## J.Ricci

Weather's perfect today for starting the first big project of the season


----------



## shawn_

I'm going to Montana so I can go plow some more


----------



## djt1029

Starting the first paver job of the season Monday, still have about 100 cleanups left after today, no way we'll be done for May 1st this year.



V_Scapes said:


> Cranking away at cleanups this week 22 done already. First construction job coming up saturday.





J.Ricci said:


> Weather's perfect today for starting the first big project of the season


Anything interesting?


----------



## djt1029

HeatMiser said:


> Thats one of the reasons I like living 40 mins from my building, only 2 of my employees have ever even seen my house. I don't need them seeing my stuff, bad enough they see my car


By "car" you mean "wife" right?


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> By "car" you mean "wife" right?


I love plowsite :laugh:


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Finally got to do a little outdoor painting last night.. today is gona be a beaut
> 
> View attachment 180417


Looks good but slippery with ice cream on it?. Did you add some fine sand to the paint to make it a little anti slip?


----------



## Mr Efficiency

shawn_ said:


> I'm going to Montana so I can go plow some more


Montana? 
Nebraska would be better this week.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> Montana?
> Nebraska would be better this week.
> 
> View attachment 180434


Its COMING!!!


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Starting the first paver job of the season Monday, still have about 100 cleanups left after today, no way we'll be done for May 1st this year.
> 
> Anything interesting?


Nothing crazy, re surfacing a dirt driveway with a tri axle of QP. Always nice to get the equipment out moving early. Been looking at alot of work lately.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Looks good but slippery with ice cream on it?. Did you add some fine sand to the paint to make it a little anti slip?


Of course added the sand package to the gallon drum


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> The one good thing about employing HS and college kids is they dont give a crap what you have. They dont know the value of any real life item or luxury.


I swear I can't be the only one on here who thought the whole ice cream store thing was a joke lol. Now that I know it's not- that's awesome!


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> Starting the first paver job of the season Monday, still have about 100 cleanups left after today, no way we'll be done for May 1st this year.
> 
> Anything interesting?


About 1800sqft of pavers (4 different styles) a set of steps, pool coping, about 150 plants and some lighting


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> Starting the first paver job of the season Monday, still have about 100 cleanups left after today, no way we'll be done for May 1st this year.


Ditto except my project is a large retaining wall


----------



## iceyman

Some pics of ur guys work would never hurt


----------



## Mr Efficiency

May get some ice Sunday night into Monday morning at highest eleations in Northern NJ. I doubt any will be on pavement since it was so warm Friday and will be again today but some may form on cement.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

I haven't mentioned this once on here but will one time, if you guys use any lesco 3 hole spreaders old or new, 50 or 80 lb or PG 3 hole ones and havent got a Breakthru agitator for them, get one if you want to spread almost any materials consistently and clog free. Realy works good applying ice melts also without having to buy a dedicated ice melt only push spreader. 
I invented that Agitator.


----------



## AG09

Mr Efficiency said:


> I haven't mentioned this once on here but will one time, if you guys use any lesco 3 hole spreaders old or new, 50 or 80 lb or PG 3 hole ones and havent got a Breakthru agitator for them, get one if you want to spread almost any materials consistently and clog free. Realy works good applying ice melts also without having to buy a dedicated ice melt only push spreader.
> I invented that Agitator.


link?


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> I swear I can't be the only one on here who thought the whole ice cream store thing was a joke lol. Now that I know it's not- that's awesome!


Lol.. thats the daily job.. the thing i do most of the summer is outdoor festivals. Thats where you get to see some interesting stuff. If u name a band or performer ive most likely seen them and the groupies that go with them. Lol gota love edm fests with no dress code


----------



## Mr Efficiency

AG09 said:


> link?


You can get them directly from PG, online or at many site one locations. $30 
https://www.google.com/search?q=bre...Yn7raAhVOwlkKHQb_Cf0Q_AUIESgB&biw=360&bih=560


----------



## truckie80

J.Ricci said:


> About 1800sqft of pavers (4 different styles) a set of steps, pool coping, about 150 plants and some lighting


Sounds like a fun one, out of my league though. Bet that job has a nice price tag on it


----------



## HeatMiser

djt1029 said:


> By "car" you mean "wife" right?


Both lol


----------



## UniqueTouch

hey yall do you guys all charge tax for cutting?


----------



## UniqueTouch

sorry to just pop out of no where lol. was here making bills out for clean ups and I'm tired of taking hit on taxes every year. I added a bunch of new customers this year and I wanted to see if everyone was charging tax or just working it in their quotes without adding it separately


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> sorry to just pop out of no where lol. was here making bills out for clean ups and I'm tired of taking hit on taxes every year. I added a bunch of new customers this year and I wanted to see if everyone was charging tax or just working it in their quotes without adding it separately


Ya taxes blow


----------



## J.Ricci

UniqueTouch said:


> sorry to just pop out of no where lol. was here making bills out for clean ups and I'm tired of taking hit on taxes every year. I added a bunch of new customers this year and I wanted to see if everyone was charging tax or just working it in their quotes without adding it separately


Tax is never included in my quote, there's a line at the bottom of the page referencing when sales tax is applicable in the state of New Jersey


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Lol.. thats the daily job.. the thing i do most of the summer is outdoor festivals. Thats where you get to see some interesting stuff. If u name a band or performer ive most likely seen them and the groupies that go with them. Lol gota love edm fests with no dress code


Yea I bet lol. Have you thought about getting into the food truck business ? Or having some hot food along with the ice cream truck? A few good ones I know have to make a killing. Overhead is at a minimum I would think. Do you mainly have mobile ice cream places or more stores?


----------



## UniqueTouch

So cutting is maintenance so it is taxable? I’m just trying to find out if all these bigger companies are charging tax for cutting and clean ups


----------



## Randall Ave

UniqueTouch said:


> So cutting is maintenance so it is taxable? I'm just trying to find out if all these bigger companies are charging tax for cutting and clean ups


As far as I know, by law they are supposed to be charging tax.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Yea I bet lol. Have you thought about getting into the food truck business ? Or having some hot food along with the ice cream truck? A few good ones I know have to make a killing. Overhead is at a minimum I would think. Do you mainly have mobile ice cream places or more stores?


At the big festivals all i sell is food.. ice cream just doesnt bring in the money like food does. I have a food trailer only for specific events that require a truck or trailer. When i set up my food tent i can have 20-25 people working under a 20x30 tent. A food truck can have 4 tops. While it is a good business and they can do well i destroy them side by side. Just different sides if the business thats all. Where they do very well is private functions.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Yea I bet lol. Have you thought about getting into the food truck business ? Or having some hot food along with the ice cream truck? A few good ones I know have to make a killing. Overhead is at a minimum I would think. Do you mainly have mobile ice cream places or more stores?


3 stores (trying to add a 4th now) and do festivals all over the east coast. Mostly i do the food but also have a snack setup.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> 3 stores (trying to add a 4th now) and do festivals all over the east coast. Mostly i do the food but also have a snack setup.
> 
> View attachment 180480


Do you go to the Sussex County Fair? And 80 yesterday, 39 and the wind cranking today. At least we are not mid west.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Do you go to the Sussex County Fair? And 80 yesterday, 39 and the wind cranking today. At least we are not mid west.


No alot of the county fairs have had the same guys forever.. we do monmouth and middlesex fairs. We do small festivals like local town days but then spend alot of time in nyc doing concerts. Im the lucky one that gets to drive a 24' trailer on the BQE.. worst road ever


----------



## AG09

J.Ricci said:


> Tax is never included in my quote, there's a line at the bottom of the page referencing when sales tax is applicable in the state of New Jersey


Same here....at the bottom of all my estimates is a line that says estimate is subject to nj sales tax 6.625. All formal proposals for capital improvements state a st8 must be filled out to be exempt from sales tax


----------



## UniqueTouch

okay great guys I appreciate it.


----------



## J.Ricci

UniqueTouch said:


> So cutting is maintenance so it is taxable? I'm just trying to find out if all these bigger companies are charging tax for cutting and clean ups


http://www.state.nj.us/treasury/taxation/pdf/pubs/sales/anj4.pdf


----------



## iceyman

I have to charge sales tax on an ice cream cone that a girl makes from the machine but not on a novelty like a spongebob pop because we aren’t producing the product just supplying. Whacked rules


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> I have to charge sales tax on an ice cream cone that a girl makes from the machine but not on a novelty like a spongebob pop because we aren't producing the product just supplying. Whacked rules


Yes correct on the packaged ice cream since it is a packaged food item and not in the restaurant like food service category..









Snow plowing and lawn mowing/landscaping you have to collect sales tax for the state of NJ also.
If you dont collect sales tax on them and state finds out they will make you pay what you should of collected and ring your ass through a grinder and pay up to 6 times or more then what you should of collected for them.















Stat of NJ sales tax department is worse than a German Nazis.


----------



## UniqueTouch

lol


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> If you dont collect sales tax on them and state finds out they will make you pay what you should of collected and ring your ass through a grinder and pay up to 6 times or more then what you should of collected for them.
> Stat of NJ sales tax department is worse than a German Nazis.


Weve done festivals on state ground and the state was their with a list of any vendors who owed money. If u didnt pay up u didnt open. They were trying to bust my balls over $48 that i didnt even owe.


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Weve done festivals on state ground and the state was their with a list of any vendors who owed money. If u didnt pay up u didnt open. They were trying to bust my balls over $48 that i didnt even owe.


Sounds about right


----------



## shawn_

Anyone on here ever go to the case snow management auction in Massachusetts . I know every year they sell all their equipment & buy new each year.... wondering how the prices are.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> View attachment 180492
> Anyone on here ever go to the case snow management auction in Massachusetts . I know every year they sell all their equipment & buy new each year.... wondering how the prices are.


Would love to .. maybe next year


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> View attachment 180492
> Anyone on here ever go to the case snow management auction in Massachusetts . I know every year they sell all their equipment & buy new each year.... wondering how the prices are.


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> View attachment 180493


Let me know maybe we can take the trip and see what's up! This year isn't for me either I was just wondering how the prices are & how u can acquire the machinery etc.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Let me know maybe we can take the trip and see what's up! This year isn't for me either I was just wondering how the prices are & how u can acquire the machinery etc.


Alot of guys talked about it on plow mafia.. in gona monitor it and see what things go for. Def be up for a trip next year


----------



## UniqueTouch

That is just purely insane how much equipment they have. Is that a private company or the state or county?


----------



## iceyman

UniqueTouch said:


> That is just purely insane how much equipment they have. Is that a private company or the state or county?


Private.. they buy new then depreciate equip 100% then auction off.. buy new stuff next year.. crazy concept


----------



## iceyman

Cant get much worse weather than today.. did 10% of yesterday’s revenue in my best shop ... brutal


----------



## J.Ricci

Nasty out today, left everyone home. Just means I can pregame for the Devils even earlier than I planned, I'll take it


----------



## iceyman

Need a win tonite.. even tho this year is more about getting a taste of the post season than having big goals. Just prep for the future


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> Nasty out today, left everyone home. Just means I can pregame for the Devils even earlier than I planned, I'll take it


If it was only snow.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> If it was only snow.


No


----------



## iceyman

Basically GBs biggest storm ever


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Nasty out today, left everyone home. Just means I can pregame for the Devils even earlier than I planned, I'll take it


I'm planning on doing the same, hope to get to Newark around 5



iceyman said:


> Need a win tonite.. even tho this year is more about getting a taste of the post season than having big goals. Just prep for the future


Showed a lot of fire at the end of the last game, if it hadn't been for some questionable calls and Vatanen picking the worst time to make probably his first mistake all season it would be a completely different series. Love this team, a lot to build on


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> I'm planning on doing the same, hope to get to Newark around 5
> 
> Showed a lot of fire at the end of the last game, if it hadn't been for some questionable calls and Vatanen picking the worst time to make probably his first mistake all season it would be a completely different series. Love this team, a lot to build on


Yea young teams make those mistakes. This game is why it was huge to even make the playoffs. Still not out but next year is going to be fun.


----------



## shawn_

Icy I didn't see it on snow plow mafia ... your talking about the FB page right


----------



## V_Scapes

Hopefully having home ice will give us a little more advantage tonight.

Still pouring here, got standing water all over my property.


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Icy I didn't see it on snow plow mafia ... your talking about the FB page right


Yea thats the first time i saw the ad. Guys saying they couldnt wait for that day


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Hopefully having home ice will give us a little more advantage tonight.
> 
> Still pouring here, got standing water all over my property.


Suns actually poking here


----------



## iceyman

What rain??


----------



## Mike_C

Cleared up pretty nice here over the last 45 mins or so


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Hopefully having home ice will give us a little more advantage tonight.
> 
> Still pouring here, got standing water all over my property.


Sitting on the glass tonight, same spot I was when Henrique sent us to the final back in 2012, not that I'm superstitious at all...


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> At the big festivals all i sell is food.. ice cream just doesnt bring in the money like food does. I have a food trailer only for specific events that require a truck or trailer. When i set up my food tent i can have 20-25 people working under a 20x30 tent. A food truck can have 4 tops. While it is a good business and they can do well i destroy them side by side. Just different sides if the business thats all. Where they do very well is private functions.


Yea I figured that with food vs ice cream. All the food trucks I see look like they're killing it. Good thing you have a little diversification. Granted they're not making what you make on weekends every day- I'm sure you make up for it. Is it a difficult business to be in? ( food) strictly talking food trucks and tents at festivals. I know some places charge a lot for the space- but at those types of events I see guys jack up the prices .


----------



## djt1029

J.Ricci said:


> Sitting on the glass tonight, same spot I was when Henrique sent us to the final back in 2012, not that I'm superstitious at all...


Catching a train to Newark in a few, my first playoff game. Pumped


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Sitting on the glass tonight, same spot I was when Henrique sent us to the final back in 2012, not that I'm superstitious at all...


Wish I had tickets for today, would've been perfect since we got rained out. LGD!


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Yea I figured that with food vs ice cream. All the food trucks I see look like they're killing it. Good thing you have a little diversification. Granted they're not making what you make on weekends every day- I'm sure you make up for it. Is it a difficult business to be in? ( food) strictly talking food trucks and tents at festivals. I know some places charge a lot for the space- but at those types of events I see guys jack up the prices .


Depends on the event. Ive been doing this 15 years now so i have very good contacts to bigtime events.. not easy to get your foot in but if u do you better produce.. the big jobs are commission so thats why you see prices through the roof. Typically its 30% of revenue. And as always its about the weather.. ive had 50k jobs produce 10 cuz of the weather. Nothing you can do about it. The thing is with my shops is every day money is coming in. Nice to have the steady income then have events to help out.


----------



## V_Scapes

You can make 50k in one event??


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> You can make 50k in one event??


Profit? Havent hit that yet lol but gross sure.. no small operation tho.. i know hundreds of vendors that will never sniff those kinda numbers. But when youre bringing in that much its going out twice as fast


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> You can make 50k in one event??


And these arent small time festivals you come across with food vendors.. these are the top events with 60k+ people a day and you can charge a premium. For instance at a regular festival ill charge $9 for a finger and fry basket. Big events its $14.. but 4.50 ish is going back to the venue


----------



## V_Scapes

Sounds like your summer months are hectic.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Sounds like your summer months are hectic.


My wifes a teacher so im a stay at home dad for 3 kids 4 and under.. i work at night all fall winter and spring until events start. From end april thru sept its mayhem. Between my wife mom and MIL(all teachers) we have to schedule the days they take off in may and june for event days.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Sounds like your summer months are hectic.


90% of my revenue is in 5 months. I pray for droughts lol


----------



## V_Scapes

Will Butcher with a rocket!


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> 90% of my revenue is in 5 months. I pray for droughts lol


I don't. 
Sounds crazy tho good for you man. Cool to have some insight on a business like that.


----------



## iceyman

L


V_Scapes said:


> Will Butcher with a rocket!


thats playoff hockey right there


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> I don't.
> Sounds crazy tho good for you man. Cool to have some insight on a business like that.


Definitely different but stressful ( just like any biz). I love what i do. Always somewhere new and no matter how much i "know" the business it always throws curveballs.


----------



## J.Ricci

Unbelievable game, awesome crowd, no idea how I’m going to communicate with my guys tomorrow voice is shot. Wish game 4 was tomorrow teams fired up


----------



## Camden

That was an awesome game. Lots of energy in the arena. I always hope every series goes to 7 games so I was cheering for the Devils. 
Hopefully tomorrow night my beloved Wild will tie their series with Winnipeg.


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Unbelievable game, awesome crowd, no idea how I'm going to communicate with my guys tomorrow voice is shot. Wish game 4 was tomorrow teams fired up


Just bought tickets for game 4, I assume I'll see you there


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Some snow showers/snow pellets should fall in Northern NJ today.


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> Some snow showers/snow pellets should fall in Northern NJ today.


When the wife had the mutt out last night, she said it was spitting snow. Friday and Saturday were just teasing.


----------



## J.Ricci

Mike_C said:


> Just bought tickets for game 4, I assume I'll see you there


Hell yeah



Randall Ave said:


> When the wife had the mutt out last night, she said it was spitting snow. Friday and Saturday were just teasing.


Raw out today, felt like late February earlier


----------



## V_Scapes

Agreed its miserable today.


----------



## Randall Ave

April 17, it was spitting a few flakes here. This just ain't right.


----------



## iceyman

looking like by next week we should be getting normal temps.. cnj low to mid 60s.. ill take that and run


----------



## V_Scapes

We had some decent snow squalls roll thru before


----------



## treeguyry

Got a few flurries while out working earlier today, stormy weather's been great for business on my end


----------



## Mike_C

treeguyry said:


> Got a few flurries while out working earlier today, stormy weather's been great for business on my end


Have you even had time to catch your breath since the first of the damaging storms? My tree crew's been constant since


----------



## iceyman

treeguyry said:


> Got a few flurries while out working earlier today, stormy weather's been great for business on my end


Ya we didnt get the worst of it with tree damage this year but still plenty of work to go around


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> Have you even had time to catch your breath since the first of the damaging storms? My tree crew's been constant since


Nope, 6 Days a week since with a couple random Sundays mixed in. Every time I think I'm going to slow down something comes up. The rest of this week is all work for a few landscapers I work with and they have real long lists for me. It's a beautiful thing


----------



## V_Scapes

Christ the rock is going nuts already!


----------



## iceyman

Tough game. Pk showed up big but we just didnt shoot enough. Like i said good learning experience this year. Guys fought hard


----------



## truckie80

Would not surprise me if they force a game 6


----------



## Mike_C

Put up a hell of a fight, excited for next season but they're not dead this year yet. 

On topic of snow, April 18th and an outside chance of another salt run tomorrow in high elevations up here...also salted last night in a few places where we had residual standing water from the last storm. Unbelievable


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Put up a hell of a fight, excited for next season but they're not dead this year yet.
> 
> On topic of snow, April 18th and an outside chance of another salt run tomorrow in high elevations up here...also salted last night in a few places where we had residual standing water from the last storm. Unbelievable


Ya up by I84 and at elevation could see something decent


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Put up a hell of a fight, excited for next season but they're not dead this year yet.
> 
> On topic of snow, April 18th and an outside chance of another salt run tomorrow in high elevations up here...also salted last night in a few places where we had residual standing water from the last storm. Unbelievable


If that's the case you'll probably salt again tonight.

Are you doing ice patrol for absolute zero tolerance places?


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> If that's the case you'll probably salt again tonight.
> 
> Are you doing ice patrol for absolute zero tolerance places?


Yeah, my contracts for almost all locations are over for the season on April 15 but I have about 20 that run until May 1st for zero tolerance.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Was some school delays in NE PA from snow this am and looks like 2-4" in the mountains of Southern NY State. The highest hill tops in Sussex county NJ got a little snow and sleet also.
Looks like todays snow may be the last one till next fall?
Hunter mountain cam.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Was some school delays in NE PA from snow this am and looks like 2-4" in the mountains of Southern NY State. The highest hill tops in Sussex county NJ got a little snow and sleet also.
> Looks like todays snow may be the last one till next fall?
> Hunter mountain cam.
> View attachment 180588


Hopefully we can get 60s to settle in next week


----------



## Randall Ave

It was just sleeting here. I think it's going to be a cold summer.


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> It was just sleeting here. I think it's going to be a cold summer.


I'd be happy with mid to high 70s all summer, never gonna happen but would definitely increase productivity


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> I'd be happy with mid to high 70s all summer, never gonna happen but would definitely increase productivity


Even as an ice cream man 83* is perfect for a daily high.. once you start hitting upper 80s and 90s it has a reverse effect on people


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> It was just sleeting here. I think it's going to be a cold summer.


Had same here neibhor.. saw Wet snow this afternoon up on mooney mtn.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Hopefully we can get 60s to settle in next week


Would be nice to seee 60's
You ice guys
cream guys realy want to see warm/hot sunny days & eves or real cold weather. 
It's ok, you can say it.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> Even as an ice cream man 83* is perfect for a daily high.. once you start hitting upper 80s and 90s it has a reverse effect on people


I missed this post..


----------



## V_Scapes

As much as 60s and 70s would feel great, the cooler weather is keeping the lawns from exploding and helps buy us some time. We're cruising right along with cleanups and did a full day of mulch today.


----------



## J.Ricci

No construction or cleanups here today either, only have 2 days left of cleanups anyway. Mulched a bunch of my commercials and did a **** load of flowers instead


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> No construction or cleanups here today either, only have 2 days left of cleanups anyway. Mulched a bunch of my commercials and did a **** load of flowers instead


Still amazes me how far along you guys can get compared to us and still in the same state. We should be done with cleanups within two weeks if the weather cooperates.
I'm also fortunate to have a much better crew this year compared to last, relieves alot of stress.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Still amazes me how far along you guys can get compared to us and still in the same state. We should be done with cleanups within two weeks if the weather cooperates.
> I'm also fortunate to have a much better crew this year compared to last, relieves alot of stress.


From nnj to snj it's basically 3 different climates.. pretty wild


----------



## Petr51488

What do you guys pay for yard waste disposal? Just curious


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> What do you guys pay for yard waste disposal? Just curious


Brush or waste?


----------



## shawn_

Did anyone follow the case snow management auction today? I was trying to figure out how to Navigate the site but couldn't really figure it out .


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Did anyone follow the case snow management auction today? I was trying to figure out how to Navigate the site but couldn't really figure it out .


Ill try to find out some info.. very curious on prices


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> What do you guys pay for yard waste disposal? Just curious


I don't pay but the yard closest to me.. leaves are 13/yd and spring cleanup is 20 something a yard.


----------



## J.Ricci

I dump real cheap at a farm, probably saves me a few hundred bucks a week. Dumping prices are getting really carried away


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> I dump real cheap at a farm, probably saves me a few hundred bucks a week. Dumping prices are getting really carried away


Bought 11 acres with a landscaper.. hes saving good money every week


----------



## djt1029

Jealous of you guys who can dump for free, up here I'm stuck paying $18/yard for spring cleanup, $21 for a mixed load with grass and $12 for just leaves. I have a few places I can occasionally lose a truck load of **** but not often enough


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Jealous of you guys who can dump for free, up here I'm stuck paying $18/yard for spring cleanup, $21 for a mixed load with grass and $12 for just leaves. I have a few places I can occasionally lose a truck load of **** but not often enough


Where do you dump?


----------



## djt1029

ORI up on route 303 across the rockland county border, there's a couple transfer stations I go to here and there but mostly just for demolition debris and concrete


----------



## truckie80

djt1029 said:


> ORI up on route 303 across the rockland county border, there's a couple transfer stations I go to here and there but mostly just for demolition debris and concrete


Albert always trying to rip you off too?


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> Albert always trying to rip you off too?


Lol he's better than he used to be, every once in a while he'll still try to claim 7 yards is 10 though


----------



## J.Ricci

Finished cleanups yesterday, starting cuts tomorrow


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Finished cleanups yesterday, starting cuts tomorrow


Let the games begin!


----------



## iceyman

Gorgeous out.. ice cream weather


----------



## shawn_

Icy I'll take mint choc chip . Thnx

Did you see any prices from
The auction? Seems to be quiet


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Icy I'll take mint choc chip . Thnx
> 
> Did you see any prices from
> The auction? Seems to be quiet


Nope.. just this pic lol


----------



## Mike_C

I have a solid 2 weeks of cleanups left...


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> I have a solid 2 weeks of cleanups left...


Same here. Hopefully weather stays as nice this week as it was today, Wednesday looks crappy though


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Same here. Hopefully weather stays as nice this week as it was today, Wednesday looks crappy though


Me three. Probably will loose Wednesday from the looks of it right now. Lawns are just starting to really green up here so we still have alittle time.


----------



## Randall Ave

The grass up here really isn't growing yet. Last year at this time my yard was done, and I had tulips planted. Gotta feed the deer.


----------



## J.Ricci

Growing pretty good down here, not insane yet. A week or two and it'll be chaos


----------



## iceyman

Rest of the plows away


----------



## shawn_

I haven't put anything away or even taken the plows off 2 of my trucks yet .


----------



## Mr Efficiency

I could go for some ice cream today.. 
Was frosty at first light today but it is a beautiful day now.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Weeee, Next 16 days snowfall forecasts from the 12z GFS for NJ.

Nothing to see.... 









Will be Pool time soon...


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Weeee, Next 16 days snowfall forecasts from the 12z GFS for NJ.
> 
> Nothing to see....
> View attachment 180686
> 
> 
> Will be Pool time soon...


First time since early November??


----------



## treeguyry

Guess I can put the plow away one day soon


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> First time since early November??


 Not totaly sure but could be.


----------



## AG09

Mike_C said:


> I have a solid 2 weeks of cleanups left...





djt1029 said:


> Same here. Hopefully weather stays as nice this week as it was today, Wednesday looks crappy though





V_Scapes said:


> Me three. Probably will loose Wednesday from the looks of it right now. Lawns are just starting to really green up here so we still have alittle time.


I'm with you guys. This stuff stinks. I'm getting 10-15 calls a day and am already behind with extra work.


----------



## Mike_C

Phone's been ringing off the hook, might never really be "caught up" this season


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Phone's been ringing off the hook, might never really be "caught up" this season


Not a bad thing.. im still waiting on one of my big jobs that spans the season..new management in place but ive been with this venue since their beginning and have made them more money than any other vendor. Time will tell


----------



## V_Scapes

Lawn maintenance friends: what type of mower do you mostly fill trailer(s) with? Walk behind? Stand on?


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Not a bad thing.. im still waiting on one of my big jobs that spans the season..new management in place but ive been with this venue since their beginning and have made them more money than any other vendor. Time will tell


I call this time of year bid season. It's the time of year to line up work. Phone's been ringing for me too but I think the recent cold weather has kept the madness at bay a bit.


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Lawn maintenance friends: what type of mower do you mostly fill trailer(s) with? Walk behind? Stand on?


Walkers, Exmark Viking and/or Turf Tracers


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> I call this time of year bid season. It's the time of year to line up work. Phone's been ringing for me too but I think the recent cold weather has kept the madness at bay a bit.


Yea in my boat for the bigtime shows we apply for jobs and either get selected or we dont. This in particular job its just a waiting game.. early on i felt like we werent getting it back at all but lately its looking a little better.. tough being from nj and working on the island.. they like having their "own"people.. problem is their people dont do the job we do and dont produce the money we do..


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Yea in my boat for the bigtime shows we apply for jobs and either get selected or we dont. This in particular job its just a waiting game.. early on i felt like we werent getting it back at all but lately its looking a little better.. tough being from nj and working on the island.. they like having their "own"people.. problem is their people dont do the job we do and dont produce the money we do..


So basically it's really no different than my business. Your pretty much a contractor too. Worst part is putting time into bids and not getting anything from it.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Lawn maintenance friends: what type of mower do you mostly fill trailer(s) with? Walk behind? Stand on?


2 standers, 2 walkers and a 32" scag walkbehind


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> So basically it's really no different than my business. Your pretty much a contractor too. Worst part is putting time into bids and not getting anything from it.


When people decide your fate you have no control. Its funny because we mostly kill national companies on here but in my industry most big jobs either come from a company from texas or cali that travel around to run the concessions/bars at these shows. But if u want in the big game you play by their rules. Is what it is.


----------



## Mike_C

V_Scapes said:


> Lawn maintenance friends: what type of mower do you mostly fill trailer(s) with? Walk behind? Stand on?


As of right now 14 standers, 3 walkers, a pair of brand new wright mid mount z's and 7 walk behinds, mostly exmark with a few scags thrown in


----------



## V_Scapes

We've got 2 48 walk behind and a 52 vride. I just ordered a new 52 WB pistol grip,wasn't crazy about the new Scag controls. The price of that machine is not far off from a new 52 v ride it's rediculous.


----------



## djt1029

2 standers, a walker, 2 scag walkbehind and a bobcat walkbehind here. Probably going to replace the scag 36 with a stander at some point this season


----------



## truckie80

48” stander, 60” lazer z and a 36” viking in the trailer with a 48” viking as a backup in the garage


----------



## treeguyry

Mike_C said:


> As of right now 14 standers, 3 walkers, a pair of brand new wright mid mount z's and 7 walk behinds, mostly exmark with a few scags thrown in


Damn that's a lot of money in mowers


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> We've got 2 48 walk behind and a 52 vride. I just ordered a new 52 WB pistol grip,wasn't crazy about the new Scag controls. The price of that machine is not far off from a new 52 v ride it's rediculous.


I bought a brand new 48" walker over the winter, got the dethatcher and aerator attachments with it and it was like buying a used truck. Prices on these machines are crazy


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> I bought a brand new 48" walker over the winter, got the dethatcher and aerator attachments with it and it was like buying a used truck. Prices on these machines are crazy


Makes you wonder how some of these low ballers stay in business. For instance I priced a weekly lawn cut last week at 53 per week. Lady says she was getting it cut for 35. For Christ sakes I'm losing money just going to look at the property!


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Makes you wonder how some of these low ballers stay in business. For instance I priced a weekly lawn cut last week at 53 per week. Lady says she was getting it cut for 35. For Christ sakes I'm losing money just going to look at the property!


Last year I saw a mini van towing a mower. Sigh on the van said mow any lawn for $25.00.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Last year I saw a mini van towing a mower. Sigh on the van said mow any lawn for $25.00.


There ya go. Doesn't bother me as much as it used to. All my customers trust me and know we provide them with higher quality than what's out there.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> There ya go. Doesn't bother me as much as it used to. All my customers trust me and know we provide them with higher quality than what's out there.


Same here, I've got a good client base and 90% of them are full service so the money's in the chemicals and add ons


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Same here, I've got a good client base and 90% of them are full service so the money's in the chemicals and add ons


We have a few people we work for that we literally do everything but mow and it's great because your not married to them every week.


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> We have a few people we work for that we literally do everything but mow and it's great because your not married to them every week.


Those are some of my favorite customers


----------



## iceyman

Have 4 locations at preakness this year.. hopefully we get some weather and can see what these drunk maniacs are willing to spend


----------



## djt1029

Real nice day today, too bad it doesn't look like the same can be said for tomorrow


----------



## truckie80

I still have 20 something cleanups left and the phones ringing about mulch and extra work....this isn't going to be a fun few weeks


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Real nice day today, too bad it doesn't look like the same can be said for tomorrow


Would be nice to have a day or two without wind. Gonna try to get some mulch done tomorrow, we'll see how long that lasts.


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> Would be nice to have a day or two without wind. Gonna try to get some mulch done tomorrow, we'll see how long that lasts.


You're not worried about laying down the mulch right before rain and having the color wash out?


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> You're not worried about laying down the mulch right before rain and having the color wash out?


Its gona rain alot in may.. mine as well do it now


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> I still have 20 something cleanups left and the phones ringing about mulch and extra work....this isn't going to be a fun few weeks


24 left here and now that the weather's getting a little better everyone wants extra work done yesterday



V_Scapes said:


> Would be nice to have a day or two without wind. Gonna try to get some mulch done tomorrow, we'll see how long that lasts.


Think I'm going to do the same, have to find something to do my schedule won't allow another rainout unfortunately


----------



## Mike_C

I’m in the same boat, can’t miss a day today


----------



## AG09

djt1029 said:


> 24 left here and now that the weather's getting a little better everyone wants extra work done yesterday


Have about 60 more to go. This rain is killing me.


----------



## djt1029

The guys did 5 today, got down to 19 then got 4 new ones I did estimates for over the last week or two sign up so I didn't gain much ground


----------



## Mike_C

Just got under 100 today


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> You're not worried about laying down the mulch right before rain and having the color wash out?[/QUOTE
> It was natural double ground.
> 
> 
> 
> djt1029 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guys did 5 today, got down to 19 then got 4 new ones I did estimates for over the last week or two sign up so I didn't gain much ground
> 
> 
> 
> Same problem here but we've been keeping up really well and we aren't mowing yet so I don't mind taking a few more on.
> 
> 
> 
> Mike_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got under 100 today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ouch. You have crews out 6 days a week?
> We should be done by Wednesday or Thursday next week then I have a construction job to start. I think we'll get away with mowing for one more week too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mike_C

6 days a week since we started other than rain outs, 100 seems more overwhelming than it is though we'll have it done soon we're down to mostly smaller houses and one shot deals, my commercials and high end residential's are already getting cut so half my maintenance crews are cutting half are still on cleanups.


----------



## iceyman

Talk about a cold front coming in


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Talk about a cold front coming in
> 
> View attachment 180772


Yup, that's time to get the kids inside. Put the cat and the wife out.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Talk about a cold front coming in
> 
> View attachment 180772


We had a few flickers of lightening here and some thunder yesterday.


----------



## Randall Ave

We had one, heard no noise, but shook the house.


----------



## J.Ricci

We got a good round of thunderstorms last night


----------



## shawn_

Anyone going to Hartford snow & ice trade show this week? Thinking either Wednesday or Thursday going. Any opinions?


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Anyone going to Hartford snow & ice trade show this week? Thinking either Wednesday or Thursday going. Any opinions?


Would love to but no time


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> Anyone going to Hartford snow & ice trade show this week? Thinking either Wednesday or Thursday going. Any opinions?


Never heard of it, sounds pretty cool.


----------



## iceyman

Little setup from this weekend


----------



## Mike_C

I'll be there but probably won’t stick around long.


----------



## V_Scapes

Who hosts/runs it?


----------



## shawn_

Asca
Hosts it ...

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/hartford-ct-snow-and-ice-trade-show.172774/#post-2285584


----------



## Mike_C

Some flurries up in the higher elevations here


----------



## Randall Ave

Yup. Had some sleet this morning. This is getting old.


----------



## V_Scapes

Had rain and snow showers here too
Miserable day.


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> Asca
> Hosts it ...
> 
> https://www.plowsite.com/threads/hartford-ct-snow-and-ice-trade-show.172774/#post-2285584


Might have to keep this in mind for next year


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Had rain and snow showers here too
> Miserable day.


Spring starts tmrw.. good month late


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Spring starts tmrw.. good month late


Your not kidding. I took my Carhartt winter hat out of my truck last week, bad idea.

Phone is really starting to ring the past few days. I sent out around 4k mailers..seem to be getting a decent response.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Spring starts tmrw.. good month late


You'll be raking it in this week huh?


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> You'll be raking it in this week huh?


Yea this should be our first big week. April was freaking pathetic besides the couple nice days we had. Im ready to make money. Have bikeny this sunday as well so hoping the 70s can creep into sunday. Just started loading my first trailer of the year. Long 5 months ahead


----------



## V_Scapes

I hear ya I think the madness has been delayed due to the cold of April. May-july will be crazy.
My vinyl guy also works at the pro desk for home Depot in Riverdale, he said the garden Dept is down 500k this year already. Let that sink in.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> I hear ya I think the madness has been delayed due to the cold of April. May-july will be crazy.
> My vinyl guy also works at the pro desk for home Depot in Riverdale, he said the garden Dept is down 500k this year already. Let that sink in.





V_Scapes said:


> I hear ya I think the madness has been delayed due to the cold of April. May-july will be crazy.
> My vinyl guy also works at the pro desk for home Depot in Riverdale, he said the garden Dept is down 500k this year already. Let that sink in.


I cant feel too bad for depot. Thats chump change for them.. also how much weree they up this year from shovels, salt, blowers etc. and the fact that i spent north of 10k there last year.


----------



## Mike_C

I’m more of a Lowes guy myself


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> I'm more of a Lowes guy myself


All about proximity.. lowes is 15 minutes from my house and depot is 5. Its also on the way to my shops so when im closing at night i can stop in and get any supplies i will need. Within 7 miles i have 3 depots and 2 lowes. Pretty ridiculous but i guess when the population is this dense then its worth it


----------



## djt1029

My yard's around the corner from a home depot, lowes is about 10 minutes away, I go to lowes more often than makes sense but home depot's always a crapshow


----------



## iceyman

djt1029 said:


> My yard's around the corner from a home depot, lowes is about 10 minutes away, I go to lowes more often than makes sense but home depot's always a crapshow


Thats what i like about working nights.. i go to depot at 930 and have the store to myself


----------



## Randall Ave

Nice out today. Trying to get home early.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Nice out today. Trying to get home early.


Yea by Thursday people will be complaining about the heat


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Yea by Thursday people will be complaining about the heat


Not me, better be like this for a while.


----------



## J.Ricci

Started demolition today (finally) my wife and I bought our neighbors house last year when it went on the market (old people with cats...not real pretty inside there) I added on to my parking area right away but now the house is the next project....going to be a long one


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> I cant feel too bad for depot. Thats chump change for them.. also how much weree they up this year from shovels, salt, blowers etc. and the fact that i spent north of 10k there last year.


I think we're missing the point here


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Started demolition today (finally) my wife and I bought our neighbors house last year when it went on the market (old people with cats...not real pretty inside there) I added on to my parking area right away but now the house is the next project....going to be a long one


Must smell beautiful in there....



V_Scapes said:


> I think we're missing the point here


I agree, it's going to hurt the bottom line here also. We're busy as hell but it's going to be rough to make up the time we missed


----------



## S_Marino87

First shift as a cop in the books, managed to not get myself in any trouble which with the media today isn't that easy.



J.Ricci said:


> Started demolition today (finally) my wife and I bought our neighbors house last year when it went on the market (old people with cats...not real pretty inside there) I added on to my parking area right away but now the house is the next project....going to be a long one


Flipping it?


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Must smell beautiful in there....
> 
> I agree, it's going to hurt the bottom line here also. We're busy as hell but it's going to be rough to make up the time we missed


I hear that.. believe me i will never get back april. We basically have a 5 month season and you hope that its april thru August instead of may thru September.. our numbers drop in half once school is back.. yea we can do well in September but to rely on it can be rough..


----------



## J.Ricci

S_Marino87 said:


> First shift as a cop in the books, managed to not get myself in any trouble which *with the media today isn't that easy.
> *
> Amen. They're getting worse and worse
> 
> Flipping it?


Fixing it up and turning it into a rental, it's in decent shape just outdated and the whole cat thing's pretty nasty


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Must smell beautiful in there....
> 
> I agree, it's going to hurt the bottom line here also. We're busy as hell but it's going to be rough to make up the time we missed


Late start always makes for mayhem. It's really starting to heat up and doesn't help that people have almost half a dozen ways to get in touch with you now, too much to keep up with. I've been turning down cleanup and lawn maintenance calls for two days now, can't be bothered.


----------



## Mike_C

Office line and email are the only ways my customers can contact me, not a single customer has my cell number. Too much contact can be detrimental


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Office line and email are the only ways my customers can contact me, not a single customer has my cell number. Too much contact can be detrimental


Agreed I try to not give mine out either.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Agreed I try to not give mine out either.


I stopped advertising on the break down sites. 3 in the morning, can you come out, need a jump start. Then there CC is no good. And your on the side of it 80.


----------



## J.Ricci

I think my construction schedule's booked solid until labor day, going to probably have to start turning work away


----------



## truckie80

Hope we don't have a repeat of this next spring, finally finished cleanups earlier this week but we're way behind on side jobs


----------



## iceyman

truckie80 said:


> Hope we don't have a repeat of this next spring, finally finished cleanups earlier this week but we're way behind on side jobs


Been 4 years in a row with no spring.. im hoping it breaks next year


----------



## iceyman

iceyman said:


> Been 4 years in a row with no spring.. im hoping it breaks next year


Or just have an april not be coldest since 1975


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Hope we don't have a repeat of this next spring, finally finished cleanups earlier this week but we're way behind on side jobs


Don't feel bad my guys finished the last few today, mowing starts Monday. I've been turning down cleanup and mowing work for a week.


----------



## iceyman

Sweating my ass off working tonite.. feels like mid july


----------



## djt1029

In the same boat, not taking on any new maintenance. We'll finally starting cutting on Monday, my maintenance crew is out doing my last cleanup now. Can't wait to be done with them although I'm sure a few stragglers will come in


----------



## shawn_

This late spring was good for fishing , cold winters & springs good for spawning of striped bass been an incredible spring! Sorry the guys that hated this spring LOL!


----------



## djt1029

shawn_ said:


> This late spring was good for fishing , cold winters & springs good for spawning of striped bass been an incredible spring! Sorry the guys that hated this spring LOL!


Haven't had a chance to take advantage of that yet unfortunately


----------



## shawn_

djt1029 said:


> Haven't had a chance to take advantage of that yet unfortunately


You are missing out raritan bay is the best I've seen it in 10 years a lot of fish big & small.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

My wife Picked up some icecream yesterday at the store. $.33 for each, $9.99 for the box of 30.
Would be nice if I could sell something with a 1,000% + mark up like them icream truck guys in the trucks.


----------



## Randall Ave

My mark up on parts is between 20-30%. But when you guys do plantings you should be marking up at 100%. I would hope.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> My wife Picked up some icecream yesterday at the store. $.33 for each, $9.99 for the box of 30.
> Would be nice if I could sell something with a 1,000% + mark up like them icream truck guys in the trucks.
> 
> View attachment 180970


Yea thats so not the case. When i started with trucks about 18 years ago a box of 24 strawberry shortcakes was about 9$. Now its pushing $20. The ice cream bars you get in the store are 2.5 oz and from a truck its 4 oz. Factor in gas, insurance, wear and tear, wages and you see why i got out of the biz. Its like saying you can go to home depot and pick up a riding mower and now your a grass man.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Yea thats so not the case. When i started with trucks about 18 years ago a box of 24 strawberry shortcakes was about 9$. Now its pushing $20. The ice cream bars you get in the store are 2.5 oz and from a truck its 4 oz. Factor in gas, insurance, wear and tear, wages and you see why i got out of the biz. Its like saying you can go to home depot and pick up a riding mower and now your a grass man.


Well around here, guys are doing that.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> My mark up on parts is between 20-30%. But when you guys do plantings you should be marking up at 100%. I would hope.


Not 100%. At least not around here.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Well around here, guys are doing that.


Just wait till every illegal alien in NJ gets a NJ driver's license, there will not be a lawn mower at Home Depot in stock or snow blowers and shovels.


----------



## truckie80

I'll be lucky if we get 60% of my normal Monday maintenance route done today. Grass is so long its awful. The late spring continues to he the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> I'll be lucky if we get 60% of my normal Monday maintenance route done today. Grass is so long its awful. The late spring continues to he the gift that keeps on giving


Amen brother. We cut a few commercials today that were hay feilds. Not fun.


----------



## djt1029

Got most of the Monday routes done today, better than I expected with the lawns being so high. Going to be a long week


----------



## Mike_C

This is probably the earliest in a season I’ve ever felt burnt out, my accounts manager and office manager are in the same boat. Exhausting spring


----------



## truckie80

You guys find your customers more of a pain in the ass than ever this year? I mean I get they want things done, but they're out of their minds this year with insane requests with even crazier time frame expectations


----------



## iceyman

truckie80 said:


> You guys find your customers more of a pain in the ass than ever this year? I mean I get they want things done, but they're out of their minds this year with insane requests with even crazier time frame expectations


Gota tell them winter didnt end til mid april


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Gota tell them winter didnt end til mid april


Ain't that the truth. They won't hear of it though, if I had a nickel for every time myself or someone else in the office heard "but last year you guys where here on ________ for..."


----------



## Randall Ave

You have to remember, we are all in a service buisness of one type or another. I'm sure everyone wants their lawns looking perfect Saturday morning, their ice cream cone now. Trust me, if you're trucks broken, I'm getting yelled at to have it fixed before it shows up at my door. It's just the way it is.


----------



## J.Ricci

We got a way earlier start down here so it's not near as bad, but in general, yeah people are getting way worse. The sense of entitlement, it's like they're doing you a favor all the time, drives me absolutely crazy


----------



## Mr Efficiency

One of the guys that works for me knows a landscaper that cuts lawns in the Chatham area. He helps him out on the side some times when we are not very busy. Said to me a Chineese hack took a bunch of that landscapers mowing accounts this spring. Lawns the guy he knows was charging $40 a cut, example, a Chinese guy running a landscaping business got them and is now doing them for $20 a cut.

I have seen them hacks come and go over and over but they have been coming more frequently over the years. They realy screw up things for the hard working guys trying to make a living in NJ.


----------



## V_Scapes

I feel everyone's pain. This year seems to be tougher as it goes on. Just to show how delayed it is here, I've been turning down 3-5 cleanups or lawn cut estimates every day this week and ive been going on 3-4 estimates every afternoon from Tuesday through Thursday for construction.

I was talking to one of my salesman at Braen today he said they're not as busy as they normally should be for this time of year so you know everyone is in the same boat.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Ain't that the truth. They won't hear of it though, if I had a nickel for every time myself or someone else in the office heard "but last year you guys where here on ________ for..."


I was driving home this afternoon thinking about how much I hate this time of year, never really had that feeling until this spring.


----------



## djt1029

Turning away all maintenance estimates here too, pretty much only quoting pavers and planting jobs at this point and those I'm shooting way high. Not enough hours in the day or days in the week


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Turning away all maintenance estimates here too, pretty much only quoting pavers and planting jobs at this point and those I'm shooting way high. Not enough hours in the day or days in the week


Finding the time to even get the estimates done is half the battle. I'm locking myself in the office tomorrow.


----------



## djt1029

Same here, finished a paver job today so I can dedicate a day to the office. Huge stack of jobs I looked at that I need to write up


----------



## Randall Ave

I run a very small business. But one of the best things I ever did was hire a part time secretary, she likes the term, administrative assistant. Took a lot of the paperwork burden off of me.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I run a very small business. But one of the best things I ever did was hire a part time secretary, she likes the term, administrative assistant. Took a lot of the paperwork burden off of me.


I've been wanting someone like that for a couple of years now. Problem is my office is upstairs at my house sooo trust is kinda a big deal.


----------



## Mike_C

Office staff works wonders, if I didn't have mine I would've went off a wall long ago


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> I've been wanting someone like that for a couple of years now. Problem is my office is upstairs at my house sooo trust is kinda a big deal.


My shop is one mile from my house, thank god!. As far as the secretary, she knows the wife, who knows the accountant. All females, and I do think they are all against me. As small as I am I do repair work for some large companies. Their billing is subbed through a company in India. That's who you deal with, it will drive you nuts.


----------



## J.Ricci

My office is in my house also but I have a separate entrance directly into it from my driveway. I have a "secretary" who comes in once a month and bills my maintenance route, everything else I do myself


----------



## iceyman

Absolute perfection outside right now


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> My office is in my house also but I have a separate entrance directly into it from my driveway. I have a "secretary" who comes in once a month and bills my maintenance route, everything else I do myself


I do everything myself too. This time of year I need a day a week to keep up with the paperwork. Once it slows down alittle I can stretch it out. To be honest the older I get the more I enjoy office time.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Absolute perfection outside right now


Looks like we are going to get a little rain.


----------



## djt1029

I've grown to like the office time. AC, music/tv for background noise, it's not a bad deal. I'll be locked in the office a good chunk of the day tomorrow again, still not fully caught up


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> I've grown to like the office time. AC, music/tv for background noise, it's not a bad deal. I'll be locked in the office a good chunk of the day tomorrow again, still not fully caught up


Never will be, I knocked a large amount off today, felt good. But then I realized trailer blew a leaf spring today and I wasn't notified....so guess who gets to lay under the trailer tomorrow morning??


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Looks like we are going to get a little rain.


Bad storms up north and down south.. beautiful night here


----------



## Mike_C

Good round of storms here last night, hope tomorrow doesn't turn out to be a washout


----------



## djt1029

Any of you guys do any compost tea applications? Been looking into it, I think I could sell a bunch of my customers on it, just would like to pick someones brain who already is involved in it if possible


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> Any of you guys do any compost tea applications? Been looking into it, I think I could sell a bunch of my customers on it, just would like to pick someones brain who already is involved in it if possible


Worth it for sure, high margins, not much competition, the organic element opens new doors ontop of being a good additional step to most fertilizer programs.


----------



## Mike_C

If you have a skid sprayer, definitely add it on. Really cheap if you have the right equipment and clients like organic options


----------



## shawn_

If anyone here is selling a f450 or 550 or sees a nice one for sale in their area please let me know. Prefer diesel


----------



## Mr. Jon

I'm selling my 2008 F550 6.4 diesel


----------



## Petr51488

People have absolutely zero patience for estimates. If I get back to them a day later - they already got someone else. Unreal.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> People have absolutely zero patience for estimates. If I get back to them a day later - they already got someone else. Unreal.


My buddy went Wednesday night for an estimate and by friday morning they were mad it took so long


----------



## iceyman

Guys have a 14 2500 that has started a whining noise in reverse . 105k miles . Any ideas


----------



## shawn_

Mr. Jon said:


> I'm selling my 2008 F550 6.4 diesel
> View attachment 181132


Details? Milage, any deletes, work done to motor, price , more pics etc.

Text me 732-403-9120


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> People have absolutely zero patience for estimates. If I get back to them a day later - they already got someone else. Unreal.


People are literally psychotic this year. Everyone wants it done yesterday. I've had some good work coming in the last week but I'm telling people we won't be there until early July. Still trying to finish mulch for Christ sakes.


----------



## Randall Ave

Well that was one heck of a storm that blew thru. Sky turned black, and the wind was cranking. Lost power hours ago.


----------



## djt1029

Weather ain't helping us either, had to stop today around 5 and Friday looks like a nasty one too. I've only mulched a few places so far and doesn't look like we'll get many done this week either. Phone's been ringing off the hook lately


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Weather ain't helping us either, had to stop today around 5 and Friday looks like a nasty one too. I've only mulched a few places so far and doesn't look like we'll get many done this week either. Phone's been ringing off the hook lately


Weather this week sucks. Tomorrow and Thurs should be ok. I still have people calling me for spring cleanup and mowing. I must've turned down 15-20 calls already. I don't know what these people have been waiting for.


----------



## truckie80

It's going to be a scramble to get the cutting route done before Friday, can always mulch in the rain Friday if we have to. Weather's awful. Hell of a round of thunderstorms came through tonight though, lot of fire calls out of it


----------



## V_Scapes

We'll be mowing on Saturday for sure


----------



## djt1029

Going to try like hell to get done with cuts before Saturday, 3 of my maintenance laborers need the day off


----------



## V_Scapes

If it makes anyone feel better my maintenance foreman informed me last Saturday at 730pm that he has a interview with pseg tomorrow and he needs the day off. Stress and anxiety levels are highly elevated.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> If it makes anyone feel better my maintenance foreman informed me last Saturday at 730pm that he has a interview with pseg tomorrow and he needs the day off. Stress and anxiety levels are highly elevated.


I work mostly alone, I would love to have a helper, but some times its nice to work alone.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> I work mostly alone, I would love to have a helper, but some times its nice to work alone.


Yes but in this business that's not how you make money.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Yes but in this business that's not how you make money.


I know you need crews, reliable guys. Sometimes hard to find, I was at a place today, watched a worker with a walk behind. He spent 20 minutes cutting an area bout 40 by 40 feet. I never saw anyone move so slow in my life. There were three of us watching this, we all would have fired him.


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> Going to try like hell to get done with cuts before Saturday, 3 of my maintenance laborers need the day off


Never fun cutting in the rain but sometimes it's the only way



V_Scapes said:


> If it makes anyone feel better my maintenance foreman informed me last Saturday at 730pm that he has a interview with pseg tomorrow and he needs the day off. Stress and anxiety levels are highly elevated.


Ouch


----------



## Randall Ave

Just got a message from JCP+L, no power till sometime tomorrow.


----------



## shawn_

V_Scapes said:


> If it makes anyone feel better my maintenance foreman informed me last Saturday at 730pm that he has a interview with pseg tomorrow and he needs the day off. Stress and anxiety levels are highly elevated.


Atleast he's getting an interview at PSEG , that could be life changing!


----------



## Randall Ave

Still no power, and it's raining a little.


----------



## Mike_C

No power here either, running on the backup generator. This whole week looks awful, might be the first week in a few years that we won't be able to get everywhere cut


----------



## truckie80

The weather combined with ****ty help this season I’m gonna have to scale it back. Gonna get down to one crew and cut 3 days a week. Too much stress for not even my main source of income


----------



## Randall Ave

Power is back on, the weather channel shows rain into next tuesday.


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> The weather combined with ****ty help this season I'm gonna have to scale it back. Gonna get down to one crew and cut 3 days a week. Too much stress for not even my main source of income


Found myself wishing for the days where I had a maintenance crew out everyday and I did all the side work with one guy, simpler times. My maintenance crews are still out in the rain hardly getting anything done


----------



## V_Scapes

I don't think we'll get everyone cut this week either, didn't cut anything today and tomorrow looks like the only day for the rest of the week we can salvage.


----------



## J.Ricci

Running 2 crews cutting tomorrow to try and get done but it's unlikely we'll be able to get through the route also



truckie80 said:


> The weather combined with ****ty help this season I'm gonna have to scale it back. Gonna get down to one crew and cut 3 days a week. Too much stress for not even my main source of income


In season changes or coming this fall?


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Power is back on, the weather channel shows rain into next tuesday.


Horrible


----------



## truckie80

J.Ricci said:


> Running 2 crews cutting tomorrow to try and get done but it's unlikely we'll be able to get through the route also
> 
> In season changes or coming this fall?


This season if possible. If I can find a way to unload my non-full service accounts that's all I'd really need to do


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Randall Ave said:


> Still no power, and it's raining a little.


I talked to George from Site one in Rockaway yesterday, said he was on canfield ave not far from DMV Tuesday when the storm rolled through and a power pole came crashing down on his vehicle. Lucky it didn't kill him.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

All the rain is only good weather for catching up on office work or working on equiptment.
I put a new set of Tires on one of my PG triumphs yesterday afternoon. I prefer more traction for the hills and softer tires for some suspension so I have these on all of my machines.
I also fill them with about 5 gal of liquid rv antifreeze for weight like stock ones have. All my machines have custom made inside the rim 30 lb wheel weights I made a few years ago.


----------



## djt1029

Now tomorrow looks better than today and Saturday. What a cluster **** of a week


----------



## Randall Ave

Mr Efficiency said:


> I talked to George from Site one in Rockaway yesterday, said he was on canfield ave not far from DMV Tuesday when the storm rolled through and a power pole came crashing down on his vehicle. Lucky it didn't kill him.


Seems like every bad storm something there comes down, I live over by there. Glad the guys OK. Sparta really got hammered.


----------



## V_Scapes

We actually faired pretty good here today, the rain shut off around 1030 and ended up being decent. 

Did anyone see the video of the tornado that touched down at the home Depot in Riverdale? Wild.


----------



## Randall Ave

Question, where do you guys purchase your lawn mower parts? I have a John Deere, the left front wheel came off, need the snap ring and some hard ware.


----------



## djt1029

Got a lot more done than expected today, started a set of steps, trimmed and mulched a house and got 30 something places cut not bad for a day that looked like a wash at 7am


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Question, where do you guys purchase your lawn mower parts? I have a John Deere, the left front wheel came off, need the snap ring and some hard ware.


I get all my parts from Oakland Marine but i buy all my equipment from them.


----------



## J.Ricci

Raining light steady here, finally getting one crew to my house for the mulch and flowers


----------



## djt1029

I get most everything from Durie in Hillsdale or Keehn in Hackensack.



J.Ricci said:


> Raining light steady here, finally getting one crew to my house for the mulch and flowers


Doing the same with my place this afternoon otherwise it'll never get done. Picked up a 20 flats and the mulch yesterday so I have to do it


----------



## truckie80

I have to do my house before next weekend, wife will kill me otherwise. 
How much are you paying for a flat?


----------



## djt1029

Between $28-30 per flat of 8 five inch pots depending on quantity


----------



## iceyman

God what a mess in Baltimore.. jersey weather is tropical compared to this


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> I have to do my house before next weekend, wife will kill me otherwise.
> How much are you paying for a flat?


Must be nice haven't even cut my own lawn yet this year. 
Got 13 lawns left tomorrow, gonna get the whole crew on it to bang it out in the rain. Hopefully next week is alittle drier.


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> I get most everything from Durie in Hillsdale or Keehn in Hackensack.
> 
> Doing the same with my place this afternoon otherwise it'll never get done. Picked up a 20 flats and the mulch yesterday so I have to do it


Paying around $27/flat when I buy a full rack. 45 flats and 25 yards of mulch down, glad I can at least write it off. Now I have a window of basically just tomorrow to get all the neighbors mulched or the *****ing will begin



truckie80 said:


> I have to do my house before next weekend, wife will kill me otherwise.
> How much are you paying for a flat?


We have a BBQ next Sunday night, if it's not done I'll hear about it from the wife and everyone else


----------



## iceyman

Well the Preakness was a ****show


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Well the Preakness was a ****show
> 
> View attachment 181262
> 
> 
> View attachment 181263
> 
> 
> View attachment 181264


That sucks. Watched it on TV. So foggy you could barely see the dog food running.


----------



## V_Scapes

Finally put the new ski in the water today. Felt great to blow some steam off.


----------



## djt1029

I'm living for this coming weekend, Sunday & Monday off is going to feel like a vacation even though Saturday will be another full day. Exhausting start to the season


----------



## J.Ricci

Ran around like a maniac all damn day. This weekend can't come soon enough for me either.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Ran around like a maniac all damn day. This weekend can't come soon enough for me either.


That's a big ten four for me too.


----------



## Mike_C

I’m with you guys, hitting a little bit of a wall lately. Being constantly behind wears on you and that’s the way this season’s going. The hiring pool is thin which also doesn’t help matters. The two days off will feel like a dream come true


----------



## iceyman

I need a drought


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> I need a drought


Same here. This might be the only year us landscapers will agree with you on that


----------



## Randall Ave

We better not hear the word, drought this year.


----------



## iceyman

April showers now takes place in may .. october is our nicest month.. our weather has changed


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> I'm with you guys, hitting a little bit of a wall lately. Being constantly behind wears on you and that's the way this season's going. The hiring pool is thin which also doesn't help matters. The two days off will feel like a dream come true


Today was the first day I had struggled to find energy to finish out the day. I told my guys if they finish lawns by Friday afternoon we can take off Saturday.


----------



## truckie80

We'll be working a full day Saturday mulching and trimming trying to get a few people done who I've had to keep delaying thanks to the weather. Of course they don't understand that


----------



## djt1029

Anyone cut in Montvale/looking for more accounts? I've got 4 up there and the drive time is absolutely killing me, think I might just try and set them up with someone new and call it a day. Losing money on them


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Anyone cut in Montvale/looking for more accounts? I've got 4 up there and the drive time is absolutely killing me, think I might just try and set them up with someone new and call it a day. Losing money on them


Negative. But ive probably turned down about 20 lawns this year already and I'm still getting calls for spring cleanup.
I've also had regular customers not check off lawn maintenance on their contract, only to call me this week and ask why we haven't been there yet. Bizzare.


----------



## truckie80

I cut a bunch there but I'm maxed out, unloaded a handful of mine this week on a guy who's just starting out and hungry for work. I can see if he's interested, i'll PM you.


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> I cut a bunch there but I'm maxed out, unloaded a handful of mine this week on a guy who's just starting out and hungry for work. I can see if he's interested, i'll PM you.


How did the customers take that?


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> Negative. But ive probably turned down about 20 lawns this year already and I'm still getting calls for spring cleanup.
> I've also had regular customers not check off lawn maintenance on their contract, only to call me this week and ask why we haven't been there yet. Bizzare.


Rather than resend every year have your contract auto renew until they cancel. Saves a lot of time.


----------



## V_Scapes

AG09 said:


> Rather than resend every year have your contract auto renew until they cancel. Saves a lot of time.


What about if you increase prices?


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> I cut a bunch there but I'm maxed out, unloaded a handful of mine this week on a guy who's just starting out and hungry for work. I can see if he's interested, i'll PM you.


Thanks man



V_Scapes said:


> What about if you increase prices?


I auto renew also, if they're just getting bumped up a couple bucks they see it on their first cutting bill of the season. If they're going up a lot like a lawn that I f'd up on an original estimate, I'll let them know in advance


----------



## AG09

V_Scapes said:


> What about if you increase prices?


If I raise prices then I send them a new one or sometimes I let them know verbally or with an email of the increase rather than having to wait and get their contract back.


----------



## Mike_C

Even my residential cuts that are priced well get bumped up $1-2/year, contract renews automatically unless cancelled. We only notify of price change if it's significant, which is always either a year old lawn that was incorrectly priced at first, the customer added a fence or if we want to be done with the customer.



djt1029 said:


> Anyone cut in Montvale/looking for more accounts? I've got 4 up there and the drive time is absolutely killing me, think I might just try and set them up with someone new and call it a day. Losing money on them


Are they new this season or did you just audit this year and find out?


----------



## truckie80

V_Scapes said:


> How did the customers take that?


Some of the complaints you'd expect but I kept all my full service and got rid of everyone who just gets cut. Huge difference life's a lot easier now and honestly I don't care what they think. My real job's stressful enough, don't need added headaches.


----------



## djt1029

Mike_C said:


> Even my residential cuts that are priced well get bumped up $1-2/year, contract renews automatically unless cancelled. We only notify of price change if it's significant, which is always either a year old lawn that was incorrectly priced at first, the customer added a fence or if we want to be done with the customer.
> 
> Are they new this season or did you just audit this year and find out?


I bought out a small route last year to add onto mine, the guy had this offshoot of these 4 houses that have zero profitability to mowing them, at least for my businesses


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> I bought out a small route last year to add onto mine, the guy had this offshoot of these 4 houses that have zero profitability to mowing them, at least for my businesses


Knowing when to cut out dead weight accounts is something a lot of guys never learn.


----------



## V_Scapes

Well my maintenance foreman just told me via text he's done after this week. 
I know this sounds like a joke but if anybody comes across anyone decent keep me in mind, almost all our work is in Ringwood. This season just took a turn for the worst.


----------



## Randall Ave

That sucks. He should have told you in person.


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> Knowing when to cut out dead weight accounts is something a lot of guys never learn.


Exactly. Run a tight ship, if you're not making money be rid of them. Any time I bought an additional route I had to cut out some dead wood. Don't let yourself feel like you need to hold onto them since you paid for them. Sell them if you can otherwise dump them



V_Scapes said:


> Well my maintenance foreman just told me via text he's done after this week.
> I know this sounds like a joke but if anybody comes across anyone decent keep me in mind, almost all our work is in Ringwood. This season just took a turn for the worst.


Sorry to hear. How longs this guy been with you?


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> That sucks. He should have told you in person.


Nothing is done in person anymore


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Well my maintenance foreman just told me via text he's done after this week.
> I know this sounds like a joke but if anybody comes across anyone decent keep me in mind, almost all our work is in Ringwood. This season just took a turn for the worst.


I complain about my guys sometimes but when I really step back and think about it I'm lucky to have the core group I do. Good luck with the search


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Nothing is done in person anymore


I hate it


----------



## truckie80

J.Ricci said:


> Knowing when to cut out dead weight accounts is something a lot of guys never learn.


Finally saw the light this year



V_Scapes said:


> Well my maintenance foreman just told me via text he's done after this week.
> I know this sounds like a joke but if anybody comes across anyone decent keep me in mind, almost all our work is in Ringwood. This season just took a turn for the worst.


I had a hard time finding a maintenance foreman this year went through a few that's part of why I ended up downsizing a bit for my sanity and for productivity. Good guys are out there but they're real hard to find.


----------



## V_Scapes

He was with us for alittle over 3 years. The most unfortunate part is that this was the best crew overall I've ever had. I may be getting rid of a bunch of accounts as well if I can't find anyone soon.


----------



## Mike_C

I'll ask my guys at tomorrow at our Friday morning meeting if anyone has a friend in your area looking for work who can drive. Probably won't help but worth a shot


----------



## Exclusive contracting

Anybody going to sima this year in Cleveland I just booked it


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> I'll ask my guys at tomorrow at our Friday morning meeting if anyone has a friend in your area looking for work who can drive. Probably won't help but worth a shot


Much appreciated Mike thank you


----------



## J.Ricci

Finally the weekend, serviced the mowers and skid this morning. BBQ tonight unfortunately weather doesn't look like it's going to make it easy


----------



## J.Ricci

V_Scapes said:


> Much appreciated Mike thank you


Any luck in the foreman search?


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Any luck in the foreman search?


Nothing yet but I've been talking to a guy that worked with us a couple of years ago. Might meet with him today to chat.


----------



## iceyman

What a disaster today.. major flooding and no power for the morning. Many roads closed around here. Can we get this rain to stop ever?


----------



## Mike_C

More rain coming Thursday and a lot of chances through early next week...


----------



## V_Scapes

Yes looks like the tropical storm might affect us for a couple of days this week. No good since we already lose a day today.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> What a disaster today.. major flooding and no power for the morning. Many roads closed around here. Can we get this rain to stop ever?


Rough start to the season for you too huh?


----------



## J.Ricci

Rain Saturday would be ok with me, tired of working 6 days a week


----------



## djt1029

Anyone selling or know anyone selling a 200 gallon skid sprayer? Preferably Lesco but doesn’t have to be


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Rough start to the season for you too huh?


Every weekend has been nasty... killing my festival season so far.. big job this weekend in nyc.. right now gfs has most rain staying south.. i need that to happen badly


----------



## J.Ricci

djt1029 said:


> Anyone selling or know anyone selling a 200 gallon skid sprayer? Preferably Lesco but doesn't have to be


I'll keep an eye out, searching for a second sprayer myself but something smaller


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Every weekend has been nasty... killing my festival season so far.. big job this weekend in nyc.. right now gfs has most rain staying south.. i need that to happen badly


What event are you doing this weekend?


----------



## V_Scapes

I think I'm ready for snow again.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> I think I'm ready for snow again.


That makes 2 of us


----------



## Mike_C

Add me to that list


----------



## Petr51488

V_Scapes said:


> I think I'm ready for snow again.


And you guys wondered why I loved the time off and dreaded going back to work lol

I hate days like today where it's a heavy mist- but nothing shows up on radar so you have no idea when it's going to stop!


----------



## V_Scapes

Petr51488 said:


> And you guys wondered why I loved the time off and dreaded going back to work lol
> 
> I hate days like today where it's a heavy mist- but nothing shows up on radar so you have no idea when it's going to stop!


Wacky right? At lunch I looked at the radar and thought we were clear for the afternoon but nope.


----------



## djt1029

Wish we had started a week or so earlier, at least I'd be in a lot better shape


----------



## V_Scapes

This has been the most bizarre and stressful spring I've ever experienced, it takes the enjoyment out of everything. Only thing I can say is it thickens your skin and hopefully you learn something from it.


----------



## Randall Ave

Can't see 100 feet here. Gotta be a pain for you guys. On my end, last two weeks things are a little quiet.


----------



## V_Scapes

Randall Ave said:


> Can't see 100 feet here. Gotta be a pain for you guys. On my end, last two weeks things are a little quiet.


Was just at my buddies house in West Milford you could cut the air with a butter knief. Very soupy.


----------



## shawn_

I miss winter .... bring her back along with all this moisture we've been having ........ imagine that.


Icy what's the name of your store again? I was in your area tonight but I forgot your name .


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> I miss winter .... bring her back along with all this moisture we've been having ........ imagine that.
> 
> Icy what's the name of your store again? I was in your area tonight but I forgot your name .


FourBoys ice cream.. and this weekend has taken a turn for the better unfortunately the attendance for today was about half of last year but sat and Sunday are pretty much sold out.


----------



## V_Scapes

The summer season is still slow to start. Greenwood lake has been relatively quiet the past two weekends.


----------



## J.Ricci

Slow start down here too, a lot less weekend trippers


----------



## V_Scapes

Looking like another soggy and cool start for the week


----------



## Randall Ave

This sucks, shop was in the 50s this morning. I threw the heat on. For up here, I don't see weather over the 80s till middle of next week.


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Slow start down here too, a lot less weekend trippers


Saturday of memorial day weekend was a perfect beach day and the beaches werent crowded.. weird


----------



## Mike_C

Saturday there was a pretty good crowd on the beach and the boardwalk, next week looks like it’ll finally feel like summer


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Saturday there was a pretty good crowd on the beach and the boardwalk, next week looks like it'll finally feel like summer


Still cant get a full weekend of sun tho


----------



## Randall Ave

News said, down in the 40s tonight. This is getting old.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Still cant get a full weekend of sun tho


This week looks pretty darn close besides Wednesday and the coming weekend looks great.


----------



## truckie80

We're finally settling into the routine over the last week or so, lawns growing a lot slower and people are a lot less annoying


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> We're finally settling into the routine over the last week or so, lawns growing a lot slower and people are a lot less annoying


Lawns are more manageable now, it's been nice not having to worry about rain almost every day.


----------



## Mike_C

Getting on track here also, lawn applications are the only thing we're still pretty behind on. Weather doesn't look particularly cooperative tomorrow


----------



## djt1029

I'm with you guys, finally feel like I'm not going 100 different directions constantly


----------



## iceyman

Im starting to hate my industry.. too many people in an office that have no clue how this business works and they get to make big decisions. Huge festival in philly labor day weekend that weve been in for 4 years and now they want to have a culinary competition to determine the vendors.. i sell fcking chicken fingers and a whole shtton of them..highest grossing vendor out of 40.. how do i dress up a chicken finger. With the amount i made for the festival last year they should be blowing me. Ok rant over.


----------



## shawn_

iceyman said:


> Im starting to hate my industry.. too many people in an office that have no clue how this business works and they get to make big decisions. Huge festival in philly labor day weekend that weve been in for 4 years and now they want to have a culinary competition to determine the vendors.. i sell fcking chicken fingers and a whole shtton of them..highest grossing vendor out of 40.. how do i dress up a chicken finger. With the amount i made for the festival last year they should be blowing me. Ok rant over.


Go in there with the gourmet chicken finger & fry basket . It's a no braineR LOL


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Im starting to hate my industry.. too many people in an office that have no clue how this business works and they get to make big decisions. Huge festival in philly labor day weekend that weve been in for 4 years and now they want to have a culinary competition to determine the vendors.. i sell fcking chicken fingers and a whole shtton of them..highest grossing vendor out of 40.. how do i dress up a chicken finger. With the amount i made for the festival last year they should be blowing me. Ok rant over.


Well you better get your apron on and some great freaken chicken. Mabey we all need to come over and be taste testers


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Go in there with the gourmet chicken finger & fry basket . It's a no braineR LOL


Lol we actually buy a really good chicken finger. Just doesnt make sense.. these kids go to concerts and buy fingers funnel cakes and pizza.. they dont want sushi and lobster rolls


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Well you better get your apron on and some great freaken chicken. Mabey we all need to come over and be taste testers


Straight out of the freeZer jnto the fryer.. its all about speed at these festivals.. and we can pump product out


----------



## Randall Ave

She looks speedy, could work the counter


----------



## shawn_

Icy if u need a chef I'm in my chicken recipes are delicious


----------



## Mike_PS

hey guys, let's keep the comments decent please


----------



## BossPlow2010

Wow that was quick mike


----------



## Mike_PS

BossPlow2010 said:


> Wow that was quick mike


Wow, who didn't know you'd post a smart remark...no need for it


----------



## V_Scapes




----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Im starting to hate my industry.. too many people in an office that have no clue how this business works and they get to make big decisions. Huge festival in philly labor day weekend that weve been in for 4 years and now they want to have a culinary competition to determine the vendors.. i sell fcking chicken fingers and a whole shtton of them..highest grossing vendor out of 40.. how do i dress up a chicken finger. With the amount i made for the festival last year they should be blowing me. Ok rant over.


I hear ya man it's all relative. I gave a price for a lawn early in the year for 53,lady says she was getting it done for 35. Quality doesn't seem to matter anymore.


----------



## Mike_C

I just lost a fert/spray bid for a college here in our great state where the guy who won was a third of my price. He can lose his shirt all he wants, I just am amazed at the idiocy of working for free, and how consumers on almost every level can't understand you can't get a porterhouse for a burger price


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> I hear ya man it's all relative. I gave a price for a lawn early in the year for 53,lady says she was getting it done for 35. Quality doesn't seem to matter anymore.


I was to slow, tried to get a picture. A mini van pulling a small landscape trailer went by the shop, and the van is lettered. I'm sure he is working cheap.


----------



## Randall Ave

Michael J. Donovan said:


> hey guys, let's keep the comments decent please


My fault, I put her up there.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

You came to mind Iceyman.

http://abc3340.com/news/offbeat/month-before-graduating-high-school-maine-teen-buys-ice-cream-parlor


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> I just lost a fert/spray bid for a college here in our great state where the guy who won was a third of my price. He can lose his shirt all he wants, I just am amazed at the idiocy of working for free, and how consumers on almost every level can't understand you can't get a porterhouse for a burger price


I feel the same, if you don't like the price, here's my card, nice meeting you. 
It's also a good feeling when you are able to turn down work without hesitation. I think I refused about 25 lawns this year along with late callers for cleanup.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> You came to mind Iceyman.
> 
> http://abc3340.com/news/offbeat/month-before-graduating-high-school-maine-teen-buys-ice-cream-parlor


Good for the kid.. yea that was me except started with trucks. Hardest thing about being that young is managing you employees. My brother is 23 and is not very good at it. So im usually the bad guy but i dont mind lol


Mr Efficiency said:


> You came to mind Iceyman.
> 
> http://abc3340.com/news/offbeat/month-before-graduating-high-school-maine-teen-buys-ice-cream-parlor


----------



## J.Ricci

iceyman said:


> Good for the kid.. yea that was me except started with trucks. Hardest thing about being that young is managing you employees. My brother is 23 and is not very good at it. So im usually the bad guy but i dont mind lol


Every year in business makes you better and better at being the bad guy


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Every year in business makes you better and better at being the bad guy


Thats the truth.. and also being the bad guy in a way that employees can learn from instead of just feeling stupid.


----------



## Mike_C

iceyman said:


> Thats the truth.. and also being the bad guy in a way that employees can learn from instead of just feeling stupid.


Sometimes just making them feel stupid in front of others is enough for them to learn, and it's more fun


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Every year in business makes you better and better at being the bad guy


Or makes you think you really need a head examination to figure out why you still bother.


----------



## iceyman

Mike_C said:


> Sometimes just making them feel stupid in front of others is enough for them to learn, and it's more fun


Lmao .. depends on the situation and the person.. i think


----------



## Randall Ave

Well the ice cream business should be picking up today.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Well the ice cream business should be picking up today.


Great weekend.. anything over 90 is a negative.. people dont leave their house


----------



## V_Scapes

I see some flickering out my window, can't believe I'm saying this but we could use some rain,lawns are burning up here quickly.


----------



## Mike_C

Got caught in a pretty nasty thunderstorm on the way home from the shore. Lawns are dry everywhere, bet they start claiming drought soon


----------



## V_Scapes

It came on quick, the reserviours here are full but that can change fast too. Chalk it all up to a really crazy season.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> It came on quick, the reserviours here are full but that can change fast too. Chalk it all up to a really crazy season.


We wouldnt have to worry about drought til at least august. Hopefully we are talking about it lol


----------



## aclawn

craigslist listing lmao!
Only $10.00 hourly
Only 3 Bi-weekly spots Left for mowing! Have 7 bi-weekly customers, need 3 more to reach my goal after which i wont be expanding for more until next summer. 
Call me right away! 
Mowing: includes weed whacking, mowing, light pruning, followed by clean up of clippings and any refuse that may have been carried by the wind into your yard 
weed whacking
Trimming
Pruning
Roto-tilling
For planting, Leveling, and mulch i have to charge $20.00 hourly to pay a second guy the same i make for help with big projects. I have all the tools and attachments i need, If i need a new tool for the project ill pay for it instead of charging you because ill probably need it in the future. Any plants, mulch, trees, sand, Stone or other project materials will be sought out and purchased by me, i will keep the receipts and you can reimburse me for the materials, any new customers must sign a contract for the reimbursement service.
Home base is in Stafford but my work is all in Hartford. Thank You for reading my ad i appreciate it and look forward to meeting you.


----------



## iceyman

aclawn said:


> craigslist listing lmao!
> Only $10.00 hourly
> Only 3 Bi-weekly spots Left for mowing! Have 7 bi-weekly customers, need 3 more to reach my goal after which i wont be expanding for more until next summer.
> Call me right away!
> Mowing: includes weed whacking, mowing, light pruning, followed by clean up of clippings and any refuse that may have been carried by the wind into your yard
> weed whacking
> Trimming
> Pruning
> Roto-tilling
> For planting, Leveling, and mulch i have to charge $20.00 hourly to pay a second guy the same i make for help with big projects. I have all the tools and attachments i need, If i need a new tool for the project ill pay for it instead of charging you because ill probably need it in the future. Any plants, mulch, trees, sand, Stone or other project materials will be sought out and purchased by me, i will keep the receipts and you can reimburse me for the materials, any new customers must sign a contract for the reimbursement service.
> Home base is in Stafford but my work is all in Hartford. Thank You for reading my ad i appreciate it and look forward to meeting you.


Hell that guy can get way more than 10 an hour working for someone else


----------



## J.Ricci

That's hilarious, wish I could find a grunt to work for $10/hour though


----------



## Randall Ave

J.Ricci said:


> That's hilarious, wish I could find a grunt to work for $10/hour though


You can't hardly get anyone to show up for 15 an hour. I would like to see his crew.


----------



## Mike_C

Wish I knew you could bill customers for equipment purchases, I just bought an E80, would be nice to have someone else write that check


----------



## V_Scapes

Gotta love it.
I've been seeing more and more fly by nights this year. You'd think that riff raff would have gone away with the economy bouncing back.


----------



## V_Scapes

Mike_C said:


> Wish I knew you could bill customers for equipment purchases, I just bought an E80, would be nice to have someone else write that check


Deadly machine.


----------



## Mike_C

Unfortunately it'll never really go away completely, just saw a sign on a truck today "lawn cut $30" and this is in my neighborhood where everyone has a few acres at least


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> Unfortunately it'll never really go away completely, just saw a sign on a truck today "lawn cut $30" and this is in my neighborhood where everyone has a few acres at least


Get the jobs and hire him as a sub. I'm wondering how many new snow jockies will be around next season with the late winter we had.


----------



## V_Scapes

It's comedy. You know none of them are insured nor do they have a HICL. Anyone considering hiring them are people I can't be bothered with.


----------



## Randall Ave

Was in Sussex yesterday fixing a trailer at a Quick Check. This was in the parking lot. If I got in it I think I would get stuck.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Was in Sussex yesterday fixing a trailer at a Quick Check. This was in the parking lot. If I got in it I think I would get stuck.
> View attachment 181798


Sweet ride


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Sweet ride


Hey, I'm looking to buy a good deep fryer. Just a countertop one. What are some good name brands? I bought one in bjs a while back and once the food was dropped - it took a while to heat up and the food wasn't as crispy as I wanted it to be. I'm guessing it was a cheap one. Am I wrong in wanting a 220v to have a quick recovery time of the frying? It would be used for myself but I would like to buy something good. I don't want to spend $1000 but I'm willing to spend around 300$. Prefer electric over gas


----------



## Randall Ave

Go to a local dinner. They no of places that sell used returaunt equipment.


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Hey, I'm looking to buy a good deep fryer. Just a countertop one. What are some good name brands? I bought one in bjs a while back and once the food was dropped - it took a while to heat up and the food wasn't as crispy as I wanted it to be. I'm guessing it was a cheap one. Am I wrong in wanting a 220v to have a quick recovery time of the frying? It would be used for myself but I would like to buy something good. I don't want to spend $1000 but I'm willing to spend around 300$. Prefer electric over gas


Obviously propane or nat gas is best to use for fryers .. what are you frying? 220 is a must for electric if thats the way you need to go. We have a couple electric gold medal funnel cake fryers that we can use without hood systems indoors but mostly use propane cuz we are ourdoors 99% of the time.


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Obviously propane or nat gas is best to use for fryers .. what are you frying? 220 is a must for electric if thats the way you need to go. We have a couple electric gold medal funnel cake fryers that we can use without hood systems indoors but mostly use propane cuz we are ourdoors 99% of the time.


I'll be frying French fries- mozzarella sticks, onion rings etc. I'll be using it outside. From the garage actually since I have 220 in there. Just for my own personal use.


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> Obviously propane or nat gas is best to use for fryers .. what are you frying? 220 is a must for electric if thats the way you need to go. We have a couple electric gold medal funnel cake fryers that we can use without hood systems indoors but mostly use propane cuz we are ourdoors 99% of the time.


Is cecilware a good brand? What should I be looking for? Certain wattage? I looked up gold medal and it seems as they only have ones for funnel cakes and donuts . I'm looking for a small countertop model. Nothing crazy. Maybe a 15lb capacity? Enough for mosty 2 people


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> Is cecilware a good brand? What should I be looking for? Certain wattage? I looked up gold medal and it seems as they only have ones for funnel cakes and donuts . I'm looking for a small countertop model. Nothing crazy. Maybe a 15lb capacity? Enough for mosty 2 people


https://www.katom.com/826-ABF16.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIxMSWo7Hq2wIVmrXACh3LpQCuEAQYAiABEgI3SPD_BwE
This looks like something that might work for you.. 220 v .. cecilware is a good brand but most of the countertops ive seen are 120v


----------



## iceyman

At the pride parade in nyc today.. busy as hell but some things id rather not of seen


----------



## Randall Ave

What the heck is the motife of the parade? If I go any further, MJD will be hitting the delete button.


----------



## Randall Ave

I like the animal testing bag. I'm working on a box truck. There's a load in it to go to a company. It's marked, for the animal testing lab.


----------



## J.Ricci

Excuse me while I gouge my eyes out


----------



## V_Scapes

My sister was there doing some social media work,she sent me a snap of some people totally wacked out on drugs towards the end.


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> https://www.katom.com/826-ABF16.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIxMSWo7Hq2wIVmrXACh3LpQCuEAQYAiABEgI3SPD_BwE
> This looks like something that might work for you.. 220 v .. cecilware is a good brand but most of the countertops ive seen are 120v


https://www.webstaurantstore.com/ce...3dWOfWMWzv3V1aKcyZtsMYAiVJKFgwsBoCEmIQAvD_BwE

Here's one that's 220. Is the one you showed a good brand?


----------



## truckie80

So glad I didn't get stuck on standby at that again this year


----------



## iceyman

Petr51488 said:


> https://www.webstaurantstore.com/ce...3dWOfWMWzv3V1aKcyZtsMYAiVJKFgwsBoCEmIQAvD_BwE
> 
> Here's one that's 220. Is the one you showed a good brand?


For the price


Petr51488 said:


> https://www.webstaurantstore.com/ce...3dWOfWMWzv3V1aKcyZtsMYAiVJKFgwsBoCEmIQAvD_BwE
> 
> Here's one that's 220. Is the one you showed a good brand?


its a good brand but i was also was trying to find in the lower price range. The one u just posted is 42/5000 watt and shouldnt have any problem keeping up.. thats a pretty good amount of power going into that thing. I personally would spend the extra money and get the cecilware


----------



## Petr51488

iceyman said:


> For the price
> 
> its a good brand but i was also was trying to find in the lower price range. The one u just posted is 42/5000 watt and shouldnt have any problem keeping up.. thats a pretty good amount of power going into that thing. I personally would spend the extra money and get the cecilware


Sounds good. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## shawn_

Anyone get a price on Wide out XL yet?


----------



## Mike_C

shawn_ said:


> Anyone get a price on Wide out XL yet?


Haven't priced them out yet but probably will next month. Almost time to start prepping for next winter already


----------



## HeatMiser

Looks like another batch of storms rolling in. With the humidity earlier I'm already looking forward to the winter


----------



## iceyman

HeatMiser said:


> Looks like another batch of storms rolling in. With the humidity earlier I'm already looking forward to the winter


This weekend gona be brutal


----------



## V_Scapes

Winter contracts passed through my mind today. The way this year has been going..can't come soon enough.


----------



## iceyman

Good news i got today was that i am exempt from the culinary competition they were trying to force me to do.. turns out they looked at last years sales figures and let the top 4 vendors automatically into the event.. someone came to their senses a little bit


----------



## iceyman

100* on sunday is possible.. yikes


----------



## shawn_

Mike_C said:


> Haven't priced them out yet but probably will next month. Almost time to start prepping for next winter already


Hoping they aren't 10k LOL! Excited to get one for my truck got to spend some of last years snow money before Uncle Sam takes me! Looking for a 550 with 10' dump if anyone sees one for sale that looks clean preferably 6.0 or 6.4


----------



## Randall Ave

75 out now, calling for 99 later today. Good day to float in the pool.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> 75 out now, calling for 99 later today. Good day to float in the pool.


Yea working today is gona be brutal.. all my shop girls will be in great ac and im working outside like a looneytune.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Yea working today is gona be brutal.. all my shop girls will be in great ac and im working outside like a looneytune.


I just finished up putting that trans in a Freightliner. It don't fit inside. If your out in it all the time, it ain't so bad. But I'm heading home to jump in the pool with a Heinekin in both hands.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> I just finished up putting that trans in a Freightliner. It don't fit inside. If your out in it all the time, it ain't so bad. But I'm heading home to jump in the pool with a Heinekin in both hands.


Ya took an hour break and went in my parents pool.. much needed


----------



## V_Scapes

Gonna be a brutal week. Great year to buy a new jet ski tho!


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Gonna be a brutal week. Great year to buy a new jet ski tho!


See for me itll be when i buy a snowmobile. And hope for a good winter.. just too dam busy for any summer activities lol


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> See for me itll be when i buy a snowmobile. And hope for a good winter.. just too dam busy for any summer activities lol


I've been snowmobiling and don't get me wrong it's a blast but tough to get the hang of and dangerous with all the drunks on the trails. I'm super busy also but having a release at the end of the week is key.


----------



## J.Ricci

Heat index was 110 here earlier...knew today should've been an office day


----------



## V_Scapes

2pm thunderstorm was a welcomed surprise today


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> 2pm thunderstorm was a welcomed surprise today


They all fired up east of me. I will admit, I was dragging this afternoon.


----------



## iceyman

Well what a crap 4th of july for our events.. i guess the Wednesday is no good when people have to work in am.. o well on to the next one


----------



## Randall Ave

We must have gotten three inches of rain here in less than an hour.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> We must have gotten three inches of rain here in less than an hour.


Wow
Absolutely nothing here


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Wow
> Absolutely nothing here


The next town over got nothing, and it can start snowing any time now.


----------



## Mike_C

Crappy day again today, hasn’t been a good week to get much done that’s for sure


----------



## iceyman

Humidity finally gone.. last week has been brutal


----------



## V_Scapes

I secretly wish it would pour all weekend so I'd be forced to stay inside and do nothing. I need a break.


----------



## djt1029

Going to try and salvage the week tomorrow with everyone working together to mulch an apartment complex....so by noon the crews should already be arguing with each other. Wish it would pour


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Going to try and salvage the week tomorrow with everyone working together to mulch an apartment complex....so by noon the crews should already be arguing with each other. Wish it would pour


Just be happy you have crew(s)...plural. 
Been standing on a mower for 2 weeks because a new guy quit after two weeks and had a laborer out injured for three. Hoping to resume normal operations monday with a new hire. It's been a nightmare lately.


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Just be happy you have crew(s)...plural.
> Been standing on a mower for 2 weeks because a new guy quit after two weeks and had a laborer out injured for three. Hoping to resume normal operations monday with a new hire. It's been a nightmare lately.


Yup, right there with ya. My Saturday guy bagged out. I gotta be at a Bakery at sun up to fix a switcher. Three PMs tomorrow, will go thru over 100 quarts of oil, plus what ever. This is getting a little old.


----------



## shawn_

Very active thread this summer ,... is winter here yet?


----------



## iceyman

shawn_ said:


> Very active thread this summer ,... is winter here yet?


Before we know it.. i for one need this weather til about mid oct then we can flip a switch to cold and snow


----------



## V_Scapes

shawn_ said:


> Very active thread this summer ,... is winter here yet?


I dont ever remember seeing it this active, pretty cool tho.


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Before we know it.. i for one need this weather til about mid oct then we can flip a switch to cold and snow


Easy killer... After New year's sounds about right.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Easy killer... After New year's sounds about right.


Lmao.. my festivals end then so it can snow nov 1st .. give me last 2 weeks oct to get ready lol


----------



## truckie80

Anyone else having issues with maples growing in lawns? I've got 2 lawns that are getting infested with it and a couple others that have a few small areas of it along the tree lines


----------



## djt1029

truckie80 said:


> Anyone else having issues with maples growing in lawns? I've got 2 lawns that are getting infested with it and a couple others that have a few small areas of it along the tree lines


I had a few get hit pretty hard with it this year also, ended up using CrossCut Select which worked pretty well. I never had more than a couple little sprigs of maple in any of my lawns before this year


----------



## iceyman

Nice country concert yesterday.. got our asses kicked .. payup


----------



## iceyman

Ill just leave this here lol


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Ill just leave this here lol
> 
> View attachment 182179


Ok, but what's it telling us? I'm on my phone, can't tell. And I'm off to school today. I have to take a course for HVAC so I can purchase refrigerant.


----------



## J.Ricci

Randall Ave said:


> Ok, but what's it telling us? I'm on my phone, can't tell. And I'm off to school today. I have to take a course for HVAC so I can purchase refrigerant.


lowblue:lowred:


----------



## HeatMiser

Randall Ave said:


> Ok, but what's it telling us? I'm on my phone, can't tell. And I'm off to school today. I have to take a course for HVAC so I can purchase refrigerant.


God forbid anything be easy


----------



## leolkfrm

djt1029 said:


> I had a few get hit pretty hard with it this year also, ended up using CrossCut Select which worked pretty well. I never had more than a couple little sprigs of maple in any of my lawns before this year


some 2-4d and dicamba takes them out....conditions were right this year for germination....glysophate works well in non lawn areas, be careful not to hit desired plants


----------



## Mike_C

J.Ricci said:


> lowblue:lowred:


Snow contracts going out in 2 weeks. It'll be here before you know it


----------



## V_Scapes

Already had two existing commercial maintenance customers ask me about snow services.


----------



## Randall Ave

HeatMiser said:


> God forbid anything be easy


There was a 30 question test. Molecular oxygen break down in the ozone layer. Yup, I need to know that.


----------



## iceyman

My little brother was on leave from the navy so we had a little bbq with some fireworks...30 secs from a 8 minute straight show


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> My little brother was on leave from the navy so we had a little bbq with some fireworks...30 secs from a 8 minute straight show


Appreciate his service,my younger brother was is in Afghanistan for 9 months a few years ago.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Appreciate his service,my younger brother was is in Afghanistan for 9 months a few years ago.


Thanks.. he does something for a living that i could never do. Imagine living on a boat for 6 months at a time


----------



## iceyman

Another quick vid.. its fun blowing stuff up


----------



## Mike_C

This week isn’t going to be fun


----------



## Randall Ave

Mike_C said:


> This week isn't going to be fun


Well I Know what the wierd noise was last night. The neighbors need a tree guy. And a new shed.


----------



## V_Scapes

We got a full day in today, Wednesday is looking like a wash right now.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> We got a full day in today, Wednesday is looking like a wash right now.


Monmouth county fair starts Wednesday so its basically guaranteed to rain.. and they close it down at the hint of any storm coming in.. i hate when government runs anything


----------



## HeatMiser

Tomorrow doesn't look pretty at all. I've got a tank removal on the schedule but we might be pushing that back a day


----------



## truckie80

Looks like a wash for sure tomorrow, rains long overdue but it would be nice in moderation instead of a week like this and 8 weeks of nothing


----------



## Randall Ave

Been three hours here without a down poor. Almost a record.


----------



## V_Scapes

truckie80 said:


> Looks like a wash for sure tomorrow, rains long overdue but it would be nice in moderation instead of a week like this and 8 weeks of nothing


Catch 22, when it doesn't rain the lawns suffer but your golden for construction work.


----------



## J.Ricci

Spending the day tomorrow putting together my snow contracts so I can get them out Monday, can't believe it's that time already


----------



## iceyman

Hopefully these storms can hold off until later tonite.. i need to get this night in badly.


----------



## iceyman

One of my stands from this fair










And yea we have to cover up our business name and put my aunts name on their cuz shes the name we got picked with.. stupid lottery system.. only job we have all year where they pick you out of a hat to see who gets spots


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> One of my stands from this fair
> 
> View attachment 182412
> 
> 
> And yea we have to cover up our business name and put my aunts name on their cuz shes the name we got picked with.. stupid lottery system.. only job we have all year where they pick you out of a hat to see who gets spots


Where are you at?


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Where are you at?


Monmouth County fair.. have 2 stands here.. last night was very good cuz weds was rained out.


----------



## iceyman

Well a drizzle killed us at 815 but alot places north of us got 5” of rain today.. major flooding there


----------



## iceyman

Big day yesterday.. the fair was packed and we also had a show with boy george and the b52s in queens.. and they were an eating crowd.. nice when things come together


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Big day yesterday.. the fair was packed and we also had a show with boy george and the b52s in queens.. and they were an eating crowd.. nice when things come together


Now, was that you in the front row at the Boy George stage?


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Now, was that you in the front row at the Boy George stage?


Lol my brother was manning that event.. i got to make funnel cakes in my trailer for four hours straight. Not used to being stuck on a fryer all night but hey gota do what ya gota do


----------



## V_Scapes

Hard to believe tomorrow is August 1.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Hard to believe tomorrow is August 1.


Wild man.. i have 34 days left of real money making with shops.. went by too fast. Good thing is my event schedule is packed into october


----------



## J.Ricci

Mailed out my snow contracts today, still have to do my July maintenance invoices but I'm lacking in the motivation department, sounds like a job for tomorrow


----------



## V_Scapes

Finally starting to catch our breath for the first time this season believe it or not. Been staying real busy with construction and trying to chip away at my trimming and pruning list. Supposed to go to Florida for a week on the 18th can't come soon enough.


----------



## djt1029

V_Scapes said:


> Finally starting to catch our breath for the first time this season believe it or not. Been staying real busy with construction and trying to chip away at my trimming and pruning list. Supposed to go to Florida for a week on the 18th can't come soon enough.


Same boat here, finally getting caught up. Looking forward to finally taking some Saturday's off


----------



## V_Scapes

djt1029 said:


> Same boat here, finally getting caught up. Looking forward to finally taking some Saturday's off


I took off last Saturday for the first time all season, Monday I was in la la land, crazy how breaking the routine affects you.


----------



## Mike_C

Settled into my 4 day work schedule a few weeks back, guys are still out 6 days a week but the days are a little shorter, especially Saturdays. It's nice not constantly seeing 60 hr's on timecards


----------



## iceyman

Spent last night in AC.. hard rock is really nice and the beach bar is clutch


----------



## Randall Ave

We have a heck of a thunderstorm with lots of lightning going on right now.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> We have a heck of a thunderstorm with lots of lightning going on right now.


Yea bunch of nasty storms rolled through today


----------



## V_Scapes

We got thumped on heavy around 3pm, lots of lightening.


----------



## Randall Ave

And this mornings a wash out to.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> And this mornings a wash out to.


Rest of the day should be nice once this last line of storms clears out


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> Rest of the day should be nice once this last line of storms clears out


Do you have a spot at the Sussex County Fair?


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Do you have a spot at the Sussex County Fair?


No i believe i tried in the past but it was locked up.


----------



## Randall Ave

iceyman said:


> No i believe i tried in the past but it was locked up.


If I can get my work done early. Figured we would go up to the fair. It is the same vendors, same spots every year. If you were there I was going to stop in.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> If I can get my work done early. Figured we would go up to the fair. It is the same vendors, same spots every year. If you were there I was going to stop in.


Not familiar with that fair.. we do a couple county fairs that have same spots/vendors every year than our home fair in Monmouth does a lottery system every year to be fair to all vendors.. ****ty system but when government runs things they cant show any favoritism.


----------



## V_Scapes

Don't ya just love it when guys become conviently sick on Sunday night?


----------



## Randall Ave

V_Scapes said:


> Don't ya just love it when guys become conviently sick on Sunday night?


Had one not show for a snow storm, he was at the county gray bar hotel. But he had my plow truck at his place. I gotta see if I can get a picture, have seen a new guy cutting lawns, trailer looks home made, out of wood.


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Don't ya just love it when guys become conviently sick on Sunday night?


The weekend can be rough lol


----------



## truckie80

Pretty strong line of storms came through last night, lost power for a couple hours


----------



## Randall Ave

Didn't loose power here, that was a good lightning show.


----------



## iceyman

Last night storms everywhere.. never rained at middlesex fair.. tonite one storm in nj and it his directly .. cant make it up lol


----------



## djt1029

Woke up around 1:30 to some real impressive thunder last night


----------



## Randall Ave

djt1029 said:


> Woke up around 1:30 to some real impressive thunder last night


Yes it was, but it's not too bad out today.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Yes it was, but it's not too bad out today.


Definitely the nicest day in a little while.. shud be stormless for next 2 days .. weve had an impressive severe season so far


----------



## V_Scapes

iceyman said:


> Definitely the nicest day in a little while.. shud be stormless for next 2 days .. weve had an impressive severe season so far


Weekend looks crappy. Probably gonna sit in the office for most the day saturday.


----------



## Randall Ave

I don't even bother trying to do any jobs outside lately. Got to do a DT466egr exhaust manifold Saturday. Then a clutch in a big leaf sucker for a township. At least they both fit inside.


----------



## S_Marino87

djt1029 said:


> Woke up around 1:30 to some real impressive thunder last night


Same here, I had just fallen asleep too. Walked outside today to find half my neighbors tree on my back lawn


----------



## Randall Ave

If it rains much harder, I'm thinking Noah is coming.


----------



## iceyman

Brutal.. rain cost me alot of money today.. have pray storms clear out early tmrw or im screwed.


----------



## Randall Ave

Some native trout just passed the shop
.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> Some native trout just passed the shop
> .


On bicycle?


----------



## J.Ricci

Sure ain't easy getting work done lately


----------



## Randall Ave

Holly carp, the sun is out, looks like mabey some type of a normal day. But I hear you can get a car CHEAP in Little Falls.


----------



## V_Scapes

J.Ricci said:


> Sure ain't easy getting work done lately


It pours here every afternoon. We re built a catch basin today luckily we got it done in time.


Randall Ave said:


> Holly carp, the sun is out, looks like mabey some type of a normal day. But I hear you can get a car CHEAP in Little Falls.


Feel terrible for those people they got crushed over there.


----------



## Randall Ave

Replaced a turbo outside today in between the rain, worst part, it was a warrenty, other words, a freebe.


----------



## J.Ricci

Really rough season weather wise this year, looking forward to winter


----------



## Randall Ave

The suns out, and not a cloud in the sky, there, I just jinxed it.


----------



## iceyman

J.Ricci said:


> Really rough season weather wise this year, looking forward to winter


Extreme weather is our new norm. Hopefully it means a 50" winter


----------



## Mike_C

Put me on that ready for winter list


----------



## iceyman

Park my trailer on a street in queens and come back to this...


----------



## iceyman

Perfectly flat road so im perplexed.. than another vendor comes over and says ya a nypd police van backed into it then bounced.. ripped the wire for lights in hald and mangled plug.. turns out nyc home depots dont carry trailer parts anymore.. fing fabulous


----------



## Randall Ave

That sucks, there ain't a landscaper around here that has working lights. Run it if you have to.


----------



## iceyman

Randall Ave said:


> That sucks, there ain't a landscaper around here that has working lights. Run it if you have to.


Gota get home from queens.. managed to get my hazards to work so at least i got those


----------



## V_Scapes

Anyone do a three or four month lease with bobcat for snow to leave a machine on site? How do you recover cost if it doesn't snow?


----------



## iceyman

V_Scapes said:


> Anyone do a three or four month lease with bobcat for snow to leave a machine on site? How do you recover cost if it doesn't snow?


Seasonal contract? We dont lease any but we do have a couple sites that pay each month where if we needed a machine somewhere else we could afford to lease a machine for that site. Scary to spend thousands on a machine and have no snow and make - money


----------



## kawasaki guy

Anyone else ever have issues with well maintained fertilized/treated irrigated lawns browning out like this? I am thinking a leaf blight or grey spot vs brown patch. Seems to favor lawns with any sort of rye content and certain fescues in dark soils that also get infested with Kyllinga. Look perfect in spring, and good if you do not look too hard at the right angle now. It progresses over 2 weeks about the same time every year even with fungicide during the last week of June. And this is not just my lawns either here. It gets fixed with aerating/slice seeding/extra spot seeding every fall, but I would like to prevent it. I even switched to the sod farm's seed seed from Lesco when I learned did not have ANY rye at all.
























































Some lawns every day irrigation, some every other day. I think it is a leaf blight or grey spot, not brown patch. Here are a few pics I snagged last week. You can see a line in the one picture where the lawn was patched with sod, and the existing grass is on the right.







Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Randall Ave

Looks to me from dog Pee, but I'm a truck mechanic. my front yard gets like that, a lot of dogs around here get walked on my street, every mutt around marks territory in my front yard. Look at it this way, will be snowing before you no it.


----------



## AG09

Randall Ave said:


> Looks to me from dog Pee, but I'm a truck mechanic. my front yard gets like that, a lot of dogs around here get walked on my street, every mutt around marks territory in my front yard. Look at it this way, will be snowing before you no it.


Definitely not dog pee. Dog pee gives the lawn a different color than that. That is definitely a fungus. Possibly Summer Patch, Brown Patch or even pithium blight. Treating with a fungicide once in June is not enough. Treatments should be every 14-28 days depending on what product you use and whether or not its liquid or granular. Also try switching up you fungicide year to year so the lawn doesn't build a resistance to it.


----------



## J.Ricci

Brown patch is my vote, treat it in the next week and again in 3 weeks, by then you should be coming up on time to aerate and seed anyway


----------



## S_Marino87

Farmer's almanac out yet for this winter? Haven't heard anything seems like this is around the time they usually start lying to us


----------



## iceyman

S_Marino87 said:


> Farmer's almanac out yet for this winter? Haven't heard anything seems like this is around the time they usually start lying to us


The "experts" are saying above normal snowfall.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

J.Ricci said:


> Spending the day tomorrow putting together my snow contracts so I can get them out Monday, can't believe it's that time already


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Hope all is well with everyone.

Hay iceyman, I came across this and you came to mind. 
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ialflow-twitter-business&utm_content=business


----------



## Mr Efficiency

kawasaki guy said:


> Anyone else ever have issues with well maintained fertilized/treated irrigated lawns browning out like this? I am thinking a leaf blight or grey spot vs brown patch. Seems to favor lawns with any sort of rye content and certain fescues in dark soils that also get infested with Kyllinga. Look perfect in spring, and good if you do not look too hard at the right angle now. It progresses over 2 weeks about the same time every year even with fungicide during the last week of June. And this is not just my lawns either here. It gets fixed with aerating/slice seeding/extra spot seeding every fall, but I would like to prevent it. I even switched to the sod farm's seed seed from Lesco when I learned did not have ANY rye at all.
> View attachment 182969
> View attachment 182970
> View attachment 182972
> View attachment 182973
> View attachment 182974
> View attachment 182975
> View attachment 182976
> View attachment 182977
> Some lawns every day irrigation, some every other day. I think it is a leaf blight or grey spot, not brown patch. Here are a few pics I snagged last week. You can see a line in the one picture where the lawn was patched with sod, and the existing grass is on the right.
> View attachment 182975
> Any input is appreciated.


Looks like some fungus, heat stress and a few dog burns. 
Soil is probably not very good along the curb. Under that newer sod was good soil put down when the sod was put down? Could ecplain why it is looking better. 
That is kalinga or nutsedge it looks more like nutsedge from picts. Hit it with some sedge hammer.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Btw, ot
Any of you guys try out one of new agitators for the lesco spreaders of permagreens yet? If not and you are still using a Z, pick one up at site one.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Hope all is well with everyone.
> 
> Hay iceyman, I came across this and you came to mind.
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...ialflow-twitter-business&utm_content=business


Nice little operation they have


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan

S_Marino87 said:


> Farmer's almanac out yet for this winter? Haven't heard anything seems like this is around the time they usually start lying to us


From an article two days ago, 
"NEW YORK, NY - You can look forward to a warm winter with less snow than normal in New York this year - at least if you believe predictions from the Old Farmer's Almanac."


----------



## iceyman

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> From an article two days ago,
> "NEW YORK, NY - You can look forward to a warm winter with less snow than normal in New York this year - at least if you believe predictions from the Old Farmer's Almanac."


The difference in todays crazy weather world is we dont need big cold to get alot of snow.. with how many coastals we see a winter now it just takes one to wrap up and crush us .. new york doesnt benefit from those type of storms like we do


----------



## Mr Efficiency

iceyman said:


> The difference in todays crazy weather world is we dont need big cold to get alot of snow.. with how many coastals we see a winter now it just takes one to wrap up and crush us .. new york doesnt benefit from those type of storms like we do


Weather is not crazy or any different then the past now of our ancesters.
There are many cycles and phases on earth, when certain cycles or phases meet at the right points, extream weather or climate events can occur.

Weather in the NJ area is within the mean of this interglacial period that started almost 20,000 years ago and sea levels were 400 feet lower and have been still rising since.. Weather events though are being weaponized recently as political tools to push the agendas of thoes that want to put even more taxes on the public. The big one, Carbon Taxe sceam Al Gore invented.


----------



## Mr Efficiency

Mr Efficiency said:


> Weather is not crazy or any different then the past now of our ancesters.
> There are many cycles and phases on earth, when certain cycles or phases meet at the right points, extream weather or climate events can occur.
> 
> Weather in the NJ area is within the mean of this interglacial period that started almost 20,000 years ago and sea levels were 400 feet lower and have been still rising since.. Weather events though are being weaponized recently as political tools to push the agendas of thoes that want to put even more taxes on the public. The big one, Carbon Taxe sceam Al Gore invented.


Sorry, I vented a little.

Should be a cold winter for Midatlantic and New England. I am thinking avg snowfalls but could. go over if a big one hits. 
I feel snows in Siberia and Canada will get off to a big start.
On avg when we are near a solar cycle bottom like now, the biggest ice cover years occur in the great lakes. Big ice cover in great lakes usualy means lots of alberta clippers and cold for NJ area.


----------



## iceyman

Mr Efficiency said:


> Sorry, I vented a little.
> 
> Should be a cold winter for Midatlantic and New England. I am thinking avg snowfalls but could. go over if a big one hits.
> I feel snows in Siberia and Canada will get off to a big start.
> On avg when we are near a solar cycle bottom like now, the biggest ice cover years occur in the great lakes. Big ice cover in great lakes usualy means lots of alberta clippers and cold for NJ area.


Well talk in the next thread


----------



## Mike_PS

new one started for this season - https://www.plowsite.com/threads/new-jersey-winter-2018-19.174185/


----------

